# NARUTOFORUMS UPGRADE ISSUES THREAD



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

*NARUTOFORUMS UPGRADE ISSUES THREAD*


----------



## Yamato (Oct 31, 2020)

Everything looks horrid

Reactions: Like 16 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Everything looks horrid


Hold me, I'm scared. I can't even find the emoji's I want, haha.

*Issue with showing threat titles/what section you're in.*


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

the ratings are gone too..where is the coolest guy, optimistic ratings

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Hold me, I'm scared. I can't even find the emoji's I want.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! IT'S THE END!!!


i guess it was trick instead of treat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't see who's viewing the thread and such like before either, that appears to be gone.

The little circles for Avatar's is horrible as well. So far this feels like a big downgrade, so I hope it's because it's a work-in-progress.


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 31, 2020)

Nooo, my favorite emojis and ratings is now gone.


----------



## Francyst (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx baby. What you do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh, I get it. It's Halloween. 

This is just a one day thing of horror. 

Coolio.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2020)

everything is too bright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HaxHax (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2020)

also


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 31, 2020)

@Altiora Night your sig is too big now lol


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP rectangular avatars, RIP lewd rating. Feelsbadman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 3


----------



## eHav (Oct 31, 2020)

noo where's the akatsuki theme? god damn, just a few days ago other forums i use "updated" and everything got messed up


----------



## Foxve (Oct 31, 2020)

Really hoping this is still a work in progress and they eventually allow you to use the old default Style again. Cuz everything just looks jumbled up right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 31, 2020)

Where be my Kill la Kill theme? It's too bright in here.


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 31, 2020)

WTF my sig is too big now???????????


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

The super giant sigs are hillarious.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2020)

eHav said:


> noo where's the akatsuki theme? god damn, just a few days ago other forums i use "updated" and everything got messed up



He was supposed to create a test site where Naruto and I could remake the skins but...LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey thanks for getting rid of all the blogs and threadmarks. I appreciate having my time and effort wasted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhominid (Oct 31, 2020)

Congratulations for killing off blogs and theadmarks alongside making videos impossible to play from the site itself.
We went straight back to the year 2000-level website

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 31, 2020)

This might sound mean but I hope anyone with Blogs and stuff made backups for them things


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

I have an issue with the 2.0 upgrade:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 2.0 upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 31, 2020)

What is this crap? Why get me addicted to ratings stats if you were gonna pull them out a year later.
At least give us a skin that reverts us back to the previous version
This is garbage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Great Potato (Oct 31, 2020)

What exactly got upgraded with this? I'm only seeing downgrades so far.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, Mbxx has delivered the exact level of quality I expected from him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 31, 2020)

This is the Halloween horror I never imagined would happen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 31, 2020)

If you wanted me to quit the forum I’ve been on for 15 years Congratz then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

We'll just have to hope this is a work in progress. PLEASE BE A WORK IN PROGRESS.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 31, 2020)

@Mbxx

Just to give out my(and by extension nearly everyone on the forums) complete feelings on your changes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2020)

Where's the ratings? Why can't I see anyone's rep?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 31, 2020)

So there's a backup right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 31, 2020)

Ewwww.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhominid (Oct 31, 2020)

Is there any type of backup to return back to where we was?
Because when Spacebattles has more options than we do...


----------



## Simon (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Android (Oct 31, 2020)

If there's any sort of "upgrade" here i don't see it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2020)

Crimson King said:


> So there's a backup right?


tfw you can't rate this optimistic

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

ffadfdsfasdasd


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> We'll just have to hope this is a work in progress. PLEASE BE A WORK IN PROGRESS.


PLEASE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 31, 2020)

Is this an out of season april fools joke?


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Mob (Oct 31, 2020)

this is a joke right, It cant be permanent thing


----------



## Xel (Oct 31, 2020)

I can tolerate all sorts of bad interfaces but this is extra bad in every way  My poor aspiring UX/UI designer soul is weeping.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 31, 2020)

the first stage of grief is denial

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 31, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> tfw you can't rate this optimistic


Tfw optimistic is reimplemented just in time to for me to optimistic bomb this


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2020)

Dragonus-BB- said:


> Tfw optimistic is reimplemented just in time to for me to optimistic bomb this


Ayyyye glad its back ~


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 31, 2020)

Aaaaand its gone


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 31, 2020)

SinRaven said:


> Ayyyye glad its back ~


It's dead again Jim, I smell change in the air.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't believe the like button is fucking dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't see the rep or ratings feature?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok what are you bitching about? What have I missed?

Forum is working and the basic skin looks better as the old one

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

the only rating i can see on my end is agree...NO i dont want agree with everything lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

I am going to be honest, I like the look of it except for the avatar thing, which isn't even that bad. My avatar was just cropped to be a very specific shape and it's not that anymore.

The forum looks a lot cleaner if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am going to be honest, I like the look of it except for the avatar thing, which isn't even that bad. My avatar was just cropped to be a very specific shape and it's not that anymore.
> 
> The forum looks a lot cleaner if that makes sense.


Yeah it does look cleaner. That is a plus. But there's been lots of bad with that one little good.

Actually I take it back... I hate that it looks like Facebook. It's taken all of the charm out of the place.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Yeah it does look cleaner. That is a plus. But there's been lots of bad with that one little good.
> 
> Actually I take it back... I hate that it looks like Facebook. It's taken all of the charm out of the place.



Can you tell me some bads?


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 31, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am going to be honest, I like the look of it except for the avatar thing, which isn't even that bad. My avatar was just cropped to be a very specific shape and it's not that anymore.
> 
> The forum looks *a lot cleaner if that makes sense.*


Yeah no, it doesn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2020)

Xhominid said:


> Congratulations for killing off blogs and theadmarks alongside making videos impossible to play from the site itself.
> We went straight back to the year 2000-level website



No the year 2000 was when we first started being able to host videos and they would play properly. This is more late 90s cheap seat forum shit.

@Mbxx  What did you do? Is this some kind of Halloween joke? The site is mutilated


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 31, 2020)

At least all the ass kissers are making themselves obvious to us now by pretending the forum looks anything but worse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

when you are hoping this is a joke for halloween but we ALL know this is the future of NF
#notmyNF

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kishido (Oct 31, 2020)

Ok now I noticed some stuff myself.

I hope mbxx is on it. Or it is a downgrade

Further more what isn't it still called

Ningenforum


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Yeah it does look cleaner. That is a plus. But there's been lots of bad with that one little good.
> 
> Actually I take it back... I hate that it looks like Facebook. It's taken all of the charm out of the place.


I mean have you seen Facebook recently? It looks nothing like...Facebook even, especially on Desktop. Honestly there's some little dope touches here and there. I like when you quote someone now how it looks in the text field. 

The only real bad that I see are the issues with the avatar and how big the text field is when you make a new thread (it should be three fourths of the screen in the center) and the like button or whatever being so huge like that and the symbols being weird. Those are things I assume can be changed.


----------



## Akira1993 (Oct 31, 2020)

For real, I thought I connected on my account on mangahelpers by accident, this is basically a copy paste of their format.

I am not joking by the way.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

why change something thats not broken? : / nobody really complained about the forum layout features...etc etc before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> For real, I thought I connected on my account on mangahelpers by accident, this is basically a copy paste of their format.
> 
> I am not joking by the way.


It's probably the same service/software or something. However the fuck it works, I'm not that knowledgable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

fuff said:


> why change something thats not broken? : / nobody really complained about the forum layout features...etc etc before


If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it, am I right??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it, am I right??


agree.

I dont like how i have to hover around the ratings either...end up clicking the wrong ones

I wouldnt mind new skins but everything else is hard pass


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2020)

Where the fuck is my gold rep bar?


----------



## Djomla (Oct 31, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Where the fuck is my gold bar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azula (Oct 31, 2020)

Is everyone on desktop?  
I am on mobile and the site feels... smooth so I guess an improvement so far...


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Azula said:


> Is everyone on desktop?
> I am on mobile and the site feels... smooth so I guess an improvement so far...


im on desktop and it is SHIIIT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadowBlade77 (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eros (Oct 31, 2020)

dream said:


> He was supposed to create a test site where Naruto and I could remake the skins but...LOL.


So, he did it all by himself?


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> So, he did it all by himself?



Yeah. He also said he created five skins but I only see two LOL.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 31, 2020)

GO BACK IT WAS PERFECT NOBODY ASKED FOR THIS GO GET YOUR REFUND HUNNY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 31, 2020)

bitch what the fuck is this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2020)

it's 2020 and CTK is still one of the worst posters on this site with terrible taste, guess even Mbxx couldn't change that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Draco Bolton (Oct 31, 2020)

No more reps. Everything look like shit. And from now on, nothing will change, forever. Nothing will ever be as good as it used to be.

It's Sannin mods ultimate victory

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 31, 2020)

It is such a shame that the optimistic, Disagree and Dislike rating are back.

Now our lucks to make the debate and rating in the forum less hostile or biased are gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 31, 2020)

the gif for the avatar isnt working anymore, WTF WITH MY AVATAR, it doesn't feel good, mr. stark.


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2020)

I miss being able to see join dates without clicking on a username. How else am I supposed to show off with my 2004 join date?

Everything else I can live with.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

The sweet rapture of the void my sire..


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2020)

Avatars being circles..is almost as bad as no gold rep.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Onda Vital (Oct 31, 2020)

So rep if gone and instead we got LV?

We are all noob again.

There are some new options here and there but desing will take a while to get used to.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 31, 2020)

It's a downgrade

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

I surely hope they code back in the old avatar sizes, profiles, and return rep to us somehow please. I am sure there has to be a way to do that since most of it is coding and I'm sure someone has to have made a rep plugin code by now.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 31, 2020)

It took too loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!!!


----------



## Troyse22 (Oct 31, 2020)

Let me use the old UI


----------



## Breadman (Oct 31, 2020)

*Breathes in*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH0


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 31, 2020)

Ahem.
FUCK ROUND AVATARS.
Images are squares, not circles. Absolutely nothing is gained by shearing off their edges. It baffles me how this asinine design choice ever caught on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 31, 2020)

I hope @Mbxx adds back the reputation bar, rep button, and the list of previous reps. I really like looking back at old reps I got. Also, the video embedding needs to be fixed.

I do like how we have tabs for all the previous ratings we got. We should have those tabs forthe emojis like we did before since that was easier to organize and find.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

i liked how the color was different when u tagged someone in your post...something minor but easier on the eyes and u dont get lost in the wall of text


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 31, 2020)

This, this is not good. At all.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

mbxx: 

us:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

fuff said:


> why change something thats not broken? : / nobody really complained about the forum layout features...etc etc before


Because there could be security holes and features missing from the old software. When it's not supported anymore any kind of issue that comes up would be on the admins to fix it. Forums tend to run on packages with features like vbulletin or whatever and when they upgrade you try to keep pace with them to keep things working smoothly and avoid any security issues. 

It's just applications 101. Why upgrade your phone when it works still? Well because eventually it won't, you won't be able to access secure sites like your banking or the banking app and there are more efficient ways to do things that won't work on older software or devices.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2020)

So I take it the kinks are still being worked out.  So we only get one banner pic at a time for our profile page?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Didi said:


> it's 2020 and CTK is still one of the worst posters on this site with terrible taste, guess even Mbxx couldn't change that


Yeah it's 2020 and I don't even know who the fuck you are. I guess some things never change.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

my signature is too small...HOW ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO SEE THE UCHIHA BRO GIFS AND SSS ONES


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

So how are things so far ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2020)

Looks like everything is being fixed quickly. These things take time. But still no join showing underneath user name! This should be top priority!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

fuff said:


> my signature is too small...HOW ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO SEE THE UCHIHA BRO GIFS AND SSS ONES



I work on that. I went rather small, to avoid issues for today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> Looks like everything is being fixed quickly. These things take time. But still no join showing underneath user name! This should be top priority!


"But still no join showing underneath user name!"

uhh ? What ?


----------



## Xhominid (Oct 31, 2020)

We still don't have Threadmarks! Can we get that option back?


----------



## slicey (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So how are things so far ?



Getting better/getting more used to it, is it possible to bring back square avatars?


----------



## Xebec (Oct 31, 2020)

why would you do this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> "But still no join showing underneath user name!"
> 
> uhh ? What ?


Just teasing. Everything is working fine on my end. I did like to see users join dates on the main page without having to click on their username. Also post count. But that's nitpicking stuff.


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

COOLEST guy rating is gone -_-


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 31, 2020)

I finally gotten used with previous design and rip my pfp n sig tho.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 31, 2020)

oh my....this is....different >.>


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

slicey said:


> Getting better/getting more used to it, is it possible to bring back square avatars?



Later on, I check for avatars. Of course that be changed, but is not very important; I think for the moment. 

Its the default setting in Xenforo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So how are things so far ?


You did something to the signatures that made them tiny. Also the color picker (a thing most people won't notice) is kind of whack now. It's missing a color I use all the time. I know the hex for it but still. 

It kind of looks like the whole site is formatted for mobile now. 

Oh and media links don't work. 

Okay, I love you bye-bye.


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> I finally gotten used with previous design and rip my pfp n sig tho.



What ?


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You did something to the signatures that made them tiny. Also the color picker (a thing most people won't notice) is kind of whack now. It's missing a color I use all the time. I know the hex for it but still.
> 
> It kind of looks like the whole site is formatted for mobile now.
> 
> ...



Yes, mobile is very much wanted.

Media Links do not work ?


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I work on that. I went rather small, to avoid issues for today.


cant we just go back to to the old verison? it was much better in terms of layout, you didnt need to hover for ratings/emotes, avatar/sig sizes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gen D (Oct 31, 2020)

I... I don't like the circle avatars

Edit: The hell happened to my Sig?!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> What ?


I mean I gotten used with old design before it got changed.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So how are things so far ?


Bad.

Still no rep bars especially gold rep, avatars are still gross circles, “users who are viewing forum” in individual sections need to be moved from the top of the page to the bottom, and can we remove the new emoji ratings.


----------



## Xebec (Oct 31, 2020)

we need to go back


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, mobile is very much wanted.
> 
> Media Links do not work ?


Mobile honestly looks kind of clean, wish the dark color was darker though. 

Also that trash dice roller is gone. That needs to come back ASAP. How else will I accidentally hit it at 4 AM when I'm tired and my glasses aren't on anymore?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

I get an error when I try to change the skin


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

fuff said:


> cant we just go back to to the old verison? it was much better in terms of layout, you didnt need to hover for ratings/emotes, avatar/sig sizes



Its a matter of security. Trust me, its far better then the old. Of course, a little getting used to.. is quired. But its not much different. + I added already 6 more styles.


----------



## Eros (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So how are things so far ?


There are issues with YouTube videos.


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> There are issues with YouTube videos.


Should be fixed.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Get an error when changing skin


----------



## Eros (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Should be fixed.


Test


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2020)

@Mbxx please tell me the things in my previous post will be getting fixed or not fixed. 

Also whenever you try and turn medals off/on you get an error message and please bring back the dice throwing it’s important for forum games.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

>"No one asked for this!"
>The several hundred dollars in individual donations asking for this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 31, 2020)

years of repwhoring for nothing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

Also pay no heed to the uninformed masses demanding rep back, keep it gone until they all learn to stop getting mad at each other over negs.

Which they never will, so never bring it back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx please tell me the things in my previous post will be getting fixed or not fixed.
> 
> Also whenever you try and turn medals off/on you get an error message and please bring back the dice throwing it’s important for forum games.


Your reputation shows for me now...it just says zero. 

Also y'all should be using dice rooms in rolz.org for your dice. So much better.


----------



## Atem (Oct 31, 2020)

Santí said:


> >"No one asked for this!"
> >The several hundred dollars in individual donations asking for this


Shouldn't you be busy defending Islam's crimes against humanity or something?


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Its a matter of security. Trust me, its far better then the old. Of course, a little getting used to.. is quired. But its not much different. + I added already 6 more styles.


then is it possible to fix the issues/stuff we dont like? these are my suggestions as posted previously some with more depth:

avatar sizes-get rid of circle, go back to the old
sig-you said u are working on it so all good for..now
ratings: i dont like how you have click on/hover on the ratings...i have been giving accidental likes. i prefer the old method where we can see all the ratings and just click what we need
emojis: same as the ratings..we have to click and scroll down

this is all i can think of for now....ill rant more later lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

Anomander Rake said:


> Shouldn't you be busy defending Islam's crimes against humanity or something?


Shouldn't you be outside licking rats and spreading disease?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Oct 31, 2020)

What the fuck happened...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 31, 2020)

I want Rep back


----------



## Atem (Oct 31, 2020)

Santí said:


> Shouldn't you be outside licking rats and spreading disease?


I am sorry it seems you have me confused for your mother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

fuff said:


> then is it possible to fix the issues/stuff we dont like? these are my suggestions as posted previously some with more depth:
> 
> avatar sizes-get rid of circle, go back to the old
> sig-you said u are working on it so all good for..now
> ...



Avatars, yes
emojis: same as the ratings..we have to click and scroll down !?


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> I want Rep back



I am on that. It takes time to import data that. Currently at 250K reps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Avatars, yes
> emojis: same as the ratings..we have to click and scroll down !?


its annoying to click on the smiles and then scroll to the one we need
in the old one we click and all of them show up on the bottom and we can click the category to find what we need

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2020)

Crimson King said:


> Hey thanks for getting rid of all the blogs and threadmarks. I appreciate having my time and effort wasted.



Damn ;___;.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> I want Rep back





Mbxx said:


> I am on that. It takes time to import data that. Currently at 250K reps.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hero (Oct 31, 2020)

So can I get my contest points back that I wasted for a large ava?  

@Mbxx @Majin Lu


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 31, 2020)

As a web dev I can sympathize with the amount of stress the maintainers of the website are getting from everyone talking shit while they're hastily trying to make old features work with the new system. Godspeed gentlemen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 31, 2020)

Wait? And rep is gone too?

if your intention was  burying NF for Halloween, congrats. You’ve succeeded


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Hero said:


> Wait? And rep is gone too?
> 
> if your intention was  burying NF for Halloween, congrats. You’ve succeeded


Its being added back


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2020)

We should vote if we want reps back. I for one am fine with it gone.

Would lead to less "fandom" wars and useless neg repping for stupid things. Especially for new comers who did nothing wrong got neg repped because they said they like some character someone else dislikes, etc...

I had a good amount of rep but idc about it that much if things like neg reps and the toxicity that it brought goes with it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ral (Oct 31, 2020)

dream said:


> He was supposed to create a test site where Naruto and I could remake the skins but...LOL.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

No one:

Me saving the names of members itt for when rep goes live again:

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2020)

If anything instead of getting reps back it would be better if we didn't have to go through multiple windows and tabs to get a task done.

I am fine with everything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 31, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> We should vote if we want reps back. I for one am fine with it gone.
> 
> Would lead to less "fandom" wars and useless neg repping for stupid things. Especially for new comers who did nothing wrong got neg repped because they said they like some character someone else dislikes, etc...
> 
> I had a good amount of rep but idc about it that much if things like neg reps and the toxicity that it brought goes with it.


Gonna rep this post when rep is back.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xhominid (Oct 31, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn ;___;.



Yep, killed off all the blog calcs and the easy access ways to find feats and otherwise all at once...


----------



## deltaniner (Oct 31, 2020)

The forum changed as I went through this thread.

Ten minutes ago, had to hover over like to see other ratings. Now, they're invisible till you go down there.

Also, #Bringrepback. I worked hard for that Transcendant goddamn it! And my sig is too fucking small.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I am on that. It takes time to import data that. Currently at 250K reps.



Avatars
Threadmark feature
Dice feature 

Important for the forum functionality and activity.

Lots of games can't work without dice, likewise, threadmarks are extremely useful in long threads like mafia games.


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Avatars now ?


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Avatars
> Threadmark feature
> Dice feature
> 
> ...



Dices are there, should be.
THreadmark -- is that actually needed ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

The philosophy behind the rep system is to empower members to incentivize posts they like and deincentivize posts that aren't liked, which is the system we had on the original forum software vBulletin. In practice that isn't what historically happened on the forum, and it's had to be regulated, rebalanced, and policed as a result until staff got tired of balancing and regulating it.

The like system already serves the _intended_ purpose that went behind rep, and it does so more efficiently and with less than half the problems that rep causes.

Readding it is all negatives with no benefits. Don't fucking do it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Friendly 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 31, 2020)

Had so much stuff saved in threadmarks and blogs. Kinda want those back


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2020)

if reps are coming back then please only bring back positive reps and not neg reps

you can check my profile to learn that my rep bar is indeed quite high so I am not saying this because I am in the red

neither did I ever use neg reps but idk why anyone would want it back?

it just causes unnecessary flame wars and fandom factions as well as spamming even if said posts have nothing to do with something related to negativity

like if someone is excited about a character having a new power or excited for something positive they can potentially get neg repped because some fandom hates that

- post in an episode about some character despised by some small group of people and get a neg rep
- be a fan or whatever character, receive a neg rep
- don't even do anything just post anywhere and recieve a constant flow of neg reps for ever single post even though none of them a related to         each     other

it doesn't matter for me since my rep bar is so high it is insignificant but for new comers to this forum they can get negged to oblivion without anyway of recovery for no reason beyond people hating them liking a character they hate

it makes everything about faction user wars then being inviting for new users

the fact that some MODS have to suspend some users time and time again due to this speaks volume

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## slicey (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Avatars now ?



Improved but please make them bigger (and maybe rectangular instead of square?), also would be good if gif avatars were able to be used again. Thanks!


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2020)

Remove rep and just give medals to people for the rep they had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ral (Oct 31, 2020)

In due time, my lovely NFers, we will be made complete again.

The upgrade from Xenforo 1.5 to Xenforo 2 was inevitable; PHP 8 is almost here (NF was probably on PHP 5.x), Xenforo 1.5 was old as shit and reached EOL for support and security fixes at the end of 2019. 

Though I expected a much more planned out upgrade, it seems I set high expectations again, which is something I need to stop doing lol.

As humans, we don't always like change (even myself) because of how comfortable we get. You change things too soon, and we become irritable and anxious. 

Now give us Discord OAuth, Mbxx...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gen D (Oct 31, 2020)

Ah, the avatars are more square now. Thank you!


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Crimson King said:


> Had so much stuff saved in threadmarks and blogs. Kinda want those back



Sure, no worry.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> THreadmark -- is that actually needed ?


Genuinely one of the best and most useful features we had, do it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 31, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Remove rep and just give medals to people for the rep they had


Absolutely not medals are not the same and will never be as good as the previous gold rep bar I had.


----------



## Atem (Oct 31, 2020)

Santí said:


> The philosophy behind the rep system is to empower members to incentivize posts they like and deincentivize posts that aren't liked, which is the system we had on the original forum software vBulletin. In practice that isn't what historically happened on the forum, and it's had to be regulated, rebalanced, and policed as a result until staff got tired of balancing and regulating it.
> 
> The like system already serves the _intended_ purpose that went behind rep, and it does so more efficiently and with less than half the problems that rep causes.
> 
> Readding it is all negatives with no benefits. Don't fucking do it.


I don't care about the rep.

I am concerned with everything else. The blogs, and the threadmarks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2020)

Is NF dying? 

This new layout looks so bad in mobile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Absolutely not medals are not the same and will never be as good as the previous gold rep bar I had.


Gold rep was just Spiral rep for poor people.


Anomander Rake said:


> I don't care about the rep.
> 
> I am concerned with everything else. The blogs, and the threadmarks.


I notice you, ok?


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't know why any of you are complaining about this. I for one, jizzed in my pants at the upgrade.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Is NF dying?
> 
> This new layout looks so bad in mobile



Really ? I doubt that.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Oct 31, 2020)

Bruh the fonts look so weird...

Like Mbxx's username since it looks like it's bolded

And also all the shit in the main forum -

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Oct 31, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> if reps are coming back then please only bring back positive reps and not neg reps
> 
> you can check my profile to learn that my rep bar is indeed quite high so I am not saying this because I am in the red
> 
> ...


I second this.

If the reputation system is to return, then it would be preferable IMO that it is without the ability to deduct reputation from other members.

I am personally against the deduction of rep and this especially at times has for consequence of resulting in some minor conflicts here and there, especially with others revenge-negging those who deducted reps from them and mentioning it in the very thread this happened, veering threads a bit off track at times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 31, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> if reps are coming back then please only bring back positive reps and not neg reps
> 
> you can check my profile to learn that my rep bar is indeed quite high so I am not saying this because I am in the red
> 
> ...


Very true

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

So, I will look at the fonts, the layout a little.

Threadmarks hit a bug i think, I look at that later.

Dices should be there, but are not working, I think ?

Rep is currently done. It takes a little. Mannny reps.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> I second this.
> 
> If the reputation system is to return, then it would be preferable IMO that it is without the ability to deduct reputation from other members.
> 
> I am personally against the deduction of rep and this especially at times results in some minor conflicts here and there, especially with others revenge-negging those who deducted reps from them and mentioning it in the very thread this happened, veering threads a bit off track at times.


I talked to MODS of other forums once and they also believe something like a neg rep system leads to unnecessary toxicity and hostility wars

rises the chance of aggression and fandom post battles

isn't friendly for new users either

some went as far as not even having any rating system period

of course we don't need to go that far since some good comes from ratings but the neg rep serves no purpose

if someone is going against rules and guidelines, is being a racist or doing something atrocious or even cyber bullying then there are MODS and regulations to curb that with penalties and bans

neg reps have no worth and weren't really even really used for those matters to begin with anyways

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2020)

Hero said:


> So can I get my contest points back that I wasted for a large ava?
> 
> @Mbxx @Majin Lu


Let's wait if it is coming back this weekend or not.


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Majin Lu said:


> Let's wait if it is coming back this weekend or not.



I am not even sure what contests points are .. so, one step after the another. And it looks great in mobile -- really great. And I say that with a 2 year old model.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Oct 31, 2020)

Gotta agree about negs - I've only ever had them from people very salty and toxic about certain topics i.e. people who hate certain characters or parts of the fandom. I've only ever used them as jokes or on really badly written arguments.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2020)

Things are getting a bit better... but I better get my rep back. I didn't rep whore for eight years just to get my rep erased.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Oct 31, 2020)

Maybe make a separate thread about rep and suggestions guys? The no neg policy can be easily implemented, if approved.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I am not even sure what contests points are .. so, one step after the another. And it looks great in mobile -- really great. And I say that with a 2 year old model.


I agree. Mobile looks great.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 31, 2020)

please can we go back to the way things were i know it's halloween but not like this


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 31, 2020)

can't update my preferences. got some kind of an error when i tried to


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 31, 2020)

All I can say is Happy Halloween folks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Atem (Oct 31, 2020)

Santí said:


> I notice you, ok?


I am not sure how to take this because it sounds kind of gay out of context.

Just so long as we keep this platonic.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 31, 2020)

All this is because of the Scabbards, they hurt Dragon Laido.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 31, 2020)

edit:

checking the musthave emojis

so...








ok...i'm good

edit2:

 

yep. good

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So, I will look at the fonts, the layout a little.
> 
> Threadmarks hit a bug i think, I look at that later.
> 
> ...


that's better. ratings are back to business

but what about the size of avatars? they are too small for now.
 and do we even need popular tags on main page? profile posts there would be far more cool
also what about smiles? current "system" is very inconvenient. and the loading time of them is too slow


----------



## Sloan (Oct 31, 2020)

Santí said:


> Also pay no heed to the uninformed masses demanding rep back, keep it gone until they all learn to stop getting mad at each other over negs.
> 
> Which they never will, so never bring it back.


No Negs and only Likes, Funny and Friendly sounds good :x


Char Aznable said:


> I talked to MODS of other forums once and they also believe something like a neg rep system leads to unnecessary toxicity and hostility wars
> 
> rises the chance of aggression and fandom post battles
> 
> ...


Agreed.  Dislikes are also kind of same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sloan (Oct 31, 2020)

It's too white.

We gonna get the same Default skin on the last Forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Really ? I doubt that.



It looks like something from 20 years ago.

Mind ye thats the least of your issues currently from what it sounds like. But yeah, you may wanna tweak the aesthetics a bit when you have the time.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx legit nuked Nf...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2020)

@Mbxx  my avatar is no longer a GIF


----------



## Great Potato (Oct 31, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> if reps are coming back then please only bring back positive reps and not neg reps
> 
> *you can check my profile to learn that my rep bar is indeed quite high* so I am not saying this because I am in the red



Nice try, Char, but you can't bluff me.


*Spoiler*: __ 








You've never been repped in your whole career.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## slicey (Oct 31, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Nice try, Char, but you can't bluff me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He has lmao, I've repped him at least 20 times

Edit: did a joke just fly over my head again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Altiora Night (Oct 31, 2020)

Made a thread for whether the neg rep system should be removed or not.

Feel free to vote and leave your thoughts.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Nice try, Char, but you can't bluff me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Even the update is scheming against me. 


Altiora Night said:


> Made a thread for whether the neg rep system should be removed or not.
> 
> Feel free to vote and leave your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.


please provide the title since linking so far doesn't work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 31, 2020)

can i have my donation back?


----------



## Altiora Night (Oct 31, 2020)

Char Aznable said:


> please provide the title since linking so far doesn't work


“Should the neg rep system be abolished/removed ?”; in the Questions & Complaints section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Oct 31, 2020)

Great Potato said:


> Nice try, Char, but you can't bluff me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




would rep but can't. oh well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 31, 2020)

Please bring back page numbers/links at the top and bottom of pages for quick access to pages @Mbxx

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 31, 2020)

The NF is done for, gonna go back to reddit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I am not even sure what contests points are .. so, one step after the another. And it looks great in mobile -- really great. And I say that with a 2 year old model.



The only person that is more unaware of what's going on in a place they're in charge of is Trump.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 31, 2020)

After you 'x' all the news banners, it replaces with this black overlays that covers the breadcrumb. Kind of annoying.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

I understand why they've changed for security reasons, it does make sense. Old software like that is vunerable to forms of cyber attack and so on...

As long as Mbxx can OVER-TIME(short preferably) get this version of the site as close as physically possible to how it used to be. I'll be happy. But obviously that'll require some patience.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 31, 2020)

Ya this is fucked up


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2020)

oh by the way I missed out in saying thanks for the hardwork in transferring servers

like @Cryorex said it was for the best, security reason wise so it was inevitable 

it takes a ton of time and work and does indeed have hiccups but that is just the process, eventually everything will iron out

thanks again

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

Is there any way to know who gave ratings now?


----------



## Kisame (Oct 31, 2020)

Where are my blogs? I put so much work on them, literally hours upon hours

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is there any way to know who gave ratings now?



click the rating


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> click the rating



Doesn't work here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

I mean, let's say I wanna know rated a post Optimistic. But the post they rated wasn't mine. How do I do it?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Doesn't work here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

I have no idea how you're making that window appear.

Actually, right after the update was up I could do it, but now it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

Another issue is that I can't change my forum preferences. None of them. When I try to save them, it says there was a server error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 31, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I have no idea how you're making that window appear.
> 
> Actually, right after the update was up I could do it, but now it doesn't work anymore.



im honestly just clicking the ratings under people's posts bro

if that doesnt work for you then im not sure what to say


----------



## Bonly (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't know if this has been asked but when I try to change the skin(don't care for the default skin) I keep getting the message 



> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> A server error occurred. Please try again later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White (Oct 31, 2020)

Where did all my medals go for my Tobirama shade :heston


----------



## Raiken (Oct 31, 2020)

Any sort of time-frame on when we'll get...

1. Large Avatars back, if at all? 
2. Post Details: Post Count/Join Date/Rep and so on.


----------



## Shizune (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Dices are there, should be.
> THreadmark -- is that actually needed ?



We need threadmarks more than any other feature.

Likely an unpopular opinion, but I'd be fine with keeping the smaller avatars, or at most expanding them to their original 150x150 size.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> We need threadmarks more than any other feature.
> 
> Likely an unpopular opinion, but I'd be fine with keeping the smaller avatars, or at most expanding them to their original 150x150 size.


Square avatars are for chumps. Round or rectangles till I die.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 31, 2020)

1. My sig is tinier than @MaruUchiha 's peepee right now
2. WAY too bright boys...Gimme dem darker modes back asap
3. I seem to have lost ratings on some of my older posts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 31, 2020)

so what is the main idea behind why mbxx can't make avatars as they were?
can someone inform me? I haven't seen the reasons


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 31, 2020)

I have the feeling that there's just a lot to do and many things that are more important to get fixed/added before we get to cosmetics. Patience is a virtue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> I have the feeling that there's just a lot to do and many things that are more important to get fixed/added before we get to cosmetics. Patience is a virtue.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 31, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> I have the feeling that there's just a lot to do and many things that are more important to get fixed/added before we get to cosmetics. Patience is a virtue.


yeah, but it would be kinda cool if moders/admins would inform us about it

for example if you can't just make avatars as big as  they were, it will be cool to let us know about that. and if you are going to fix it, it would be cool to know it also

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 31, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> yeah, but it would be kinda cool if moders/admins would inform us about it
> 
> for example if you can't just make avatars as big as  they were, it will be cool to let us know about that. and if you are going to fix it, it would be cool to know it also


You are operating under the assumption that we mods knew about the quick delivery of this change in advance. We are in the same boat as you regarding this situation. 

Just the same, this is a work in progress so give it a little time to get put straight,

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Gin (Oct 31, 2020)

244 replies already  

also i can't change skin, prolly already been mentioned but it's hella annoying, at least this nonsense might be more palatable on the dark skin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2020)

Worse Holiday ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## fuff (Oct 31, 2020)

avatars being a square...all right thats progress...now on to the sizes..


----------



## Ral (Oct 31, 2020)

My only complaint is how the medals display on mobile once a member has more than 5(?) on display in the postbit section.


s9e/JoshyPHP’s media embed add-on is fucking AMAZING.


Cryorex said:


> 1. Large Avatars back, if at all?
> 2. Post Details: Post Count/Join Date/Rep and so on.


1. It would look like shit on mobile (since XF 2 tries to be mobile first) but it also looks wonky in desktop mode.
2. That will also look like shit on mobile,  but desktop is alright IMHO.

Nobody giving a fuck about the upgraded WYSIWYG editor and the fact that we can do emoji shit now due to UTF-8 support? lmao I guess not smfh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2020)

How do i remove medals so i dont see them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> I have the feeling that there's just a lot to do and many things that are more important to get fixed/added before we get to cosmetics. Patience is a virtue.



Please figure out why my Preferences page keeps giving out errors whenever I try to change anything and why I can't see who has rated posts. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> so what is the main idea behind why mbxx can't make avatars as they were?
> can someone inform me? I haven't seen the reasons



It required custom skin template edits that I originally did back when we migrated to XF1. mbxx has no clue about that sort of stuff I imagine and how we set it for for the various sizes and all. Doubt he cares much either. I would work on it but I'm kinda lacking skin perms...lol.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Name appearing vertically because of medals on mobile

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Gin said:


> 244 replies already
> 
> also i can't change skin, prolly already been mentioned but it's hella annoying, at least this nonsense might be more palatable on the dark skin



I doubt that. Left bottom, where Style is mentioned. Or within the user settings.


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Name appearing vertically because of medals on mobile


Post Link ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> can i have my donation back?



Are you not happy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

@Mbxx give @dream skin perms plz and thanks bub! I am believing in the great [redacted]...my sire...lol..


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Post Link ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 31, 2020)

I see you are trying to take away my nirvana hood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azula (Oct 31, 2020)

The dark mode is nice, how many skins are planned ?


----------



## TrueG 37 (Oct 31, 2020)

>It looks great on mobile!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 31, 2020)

Damn, y'all gave Mbxx money for this?

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Ral (Oct 31, 2020)

Damn, I can’t even roll dice.

I rather be locked up with the homies at this rate


----------



## TrueG 37 (Oct 31, 2020)

Imagine said:


> Damn, y'all gave Mbxx money for this?


He gets paid  ! Dude basically rolled on the computer to create this new format and got paid to do it !


----------



## Amol (Nov 1, 2020)

I like nothing about this upgrade. It feels so clunky.
And Dark Skin sucks now.
I already have bad sight. How am I supposed to read gray font on Black background ?
At least make text white for full contrast.

Super Ignore is also not working properly. It shows me "You are ignoring this user" which it shouldn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 1, 2020)

The upgrade is bad because it's unfinished. Give mbxx some time to finish the transition before you pass judgment. Maybe some of you need to be put on a forum timeout until then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 1, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> The upgrade is bad because it's unfinished. Give mbxx some time to finish the transition before you pass judgment. Maybe some of you need to be put on a forum timeout until then?


I will put you in timeout if you don't settle down


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> He gets paid  ! Dude basically rolled on the computer to create this new format and got paid to do it !


In true 2020 fashion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 1, 2020)

@Mbxx

I can tolerate the eye bleeding brightness of the UI

I don't particularly care about rep or ratings

I'm just kind of annoyed you nuked hundreds/thousands of hours of work without warning? Or is there a back up for the blogs and threadmarks you're still taking time to implement?

Mind you, this forum's been a dumpster fire related to exhibition of vs bullshit for a good 5 years, but having it to copy and paste was at least nice *shrugs*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 1, 2020)

Why are avatars & sigs tiny?

Also hundreds of hours of blog works went poof. Not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Yonatan (Nov 1, 2020)

Why's my Rep 0 all of a sudden? I don't like change.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 1, 2020)

I mainly used this forum cause it was easy to use & easy on the eyes.

What The Fuck is this shit?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 1, 2020)

I can't even post, much less change skins. 

Edit oh hey I can post

Still can't change skins

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2020)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Shizune (Nov 1, 2020)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I can't even post, much less change skins.
> 
> Edit oh hey I can post
> 
> Still can't change skins


Bottom left corner, find the word “style.”


----------



## fuff (Nov 1, 2020)

also im pretty sure we didnt need to click on the rating to see who rated what on it in the old one


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Nov 1, 2020)

Put up a poll and vote if this upgrade is really working for *anyone *lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2020)

Imagine said:


> Damn, y'all gave Mbxx money for this?


I actually tried bribe him into giving me a bigger avatar and then we kind of donated money to call each other names in the comments. Good times.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2020)

fuff said:


> also im pretty sure we didnt need to click on the rating to see who rated what on it in the old one


Except you can't even do that. Now you just see however many ratings a post has, but can't actually see who gave which rating.


----------



## Alita (Nov 1, 2020)

I can't see rep nor can I give it out now. I also can't change my skin or make any changes in my preferences now. The blogs are gone. My ava and sig I'm pretty confident got ALOT smaller too. My banner isn't showing up on my profile. The new layout is strange and unfamiliar too tbh.

Can we just go back to the way the site was before this?

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

dream said:


> Dark Blue Style is pretty nice actually.


im on mobile, it was perfect till someone have to add those dark wide block over the user info space. it happen exactly with that time circle avas turns square avas. also color on edit&quotes was much subtle before.

still acceptable among the other crap tho...


----------



## Alita (Nov 1, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> You are operating under the assumption that we mods knew about the quick delivery of this change in advance. We are in the same boat as you regarding this situation.
> 
> Just the same, this is a work in progress so give it a little time to get put straight,



So you guys have no idea when all the issues will be fixed then?


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

fuff said:


> also im pretty sure we didnt need to click on the rating to see who rated what on it in the old one


now its better. less accidentally clicking on wrong rating.



MShadows said:


> Except you can't even do that. Now you just see however many ratings a post has, but can't actually see who gave which rating.


work for me on mobile, and works on desktop simulator. you need to click on the rating of the left corner, be it one of the reactions or the little numbers beside them.


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 1, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> Please bring back page numbers/links at the top and bottom of pages for quick access to pages @Mbxx


@Mbxx you seen this?


----------



## slicey (Nov 1, 2020)

Alita said:


> I can't see rep nor can I give it out now. *I also can't change my skin* or make any changes in my preferences now. The blogs are gone. My ava and sig I'm pretty confident got ALOT smaller too. My banner isn't showing up on my profile. The new layout is strange and unfamiliar too tbh.
> 
> Can we just go back to the way the site was before this?



You can't change your skin under preferences anymore for some reason, but the skin options are in the bottom left corner of any page you're on, just click on where it says "Light NF Style" to see the options.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 1, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> @Mbxx you seen this?


Also just noticed that the ratings disappear on the dark and dark blue NF skins..


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> @Mbxx you seen this?


to work around this, what i do is make use of the bump to bottom feature, visible when you scroll a little.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 1, 2020)

slicey said:


> You can't change your skin under preferences anymore for some reason, but the skin options are in the bottom left corner of any page you're on, just click on where it says "Light NF Style" to see the options.



Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> now its better. less accidentally clicking on wrong rating.
> 
> 
> work for me on mobile, and works on desktop simulator. you need to click on the rating of the left corner, be it one of the reactions or the little numbers beside them.


I've tried many times but it doesn't work. Nothing happens for me.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> Also just noticed that the ratings disappear on the dark and dark blue NF skins..


they still there. its the defaults who look like shit. click on placebo "like" rating to access all the rest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 1, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> to work around this, what i do is make use of the bump to bottom feature, visible when you scroll a little.


Yeah but in this thread for instance, there are 10 pages and if you want to check something on like page five you would have to click prev several times all while waiting for the pages to load in between..
It would be better if we could go to pages directly


----------



## Alita (Nov 1, 2020)

Okay changing to the dark blue skin allows me to see my messages in my corner with my ava again. And the site looks better too. But the rest of my issues still stand.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> I've tried many times but it doesn't work. Nothing happens for me.


which skin style you're on? can't say it matter, but try to switch to the other ones to see if problem still persist.



Speedyamell said:


> Yeah but in this thread for instance, there are 10 pages and if you want to check something on like page five you would have to click prev several times all while waiting for the pages to load in between..
> It would be better if we could go to pages directly


huh i get you, yeah it less comfortable then before. only thing you can do is for example on this thread click "10 of 10" to state exactly which number of the page you want, and you can also change rapidly by one previous or forward. better than nothing...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> which skin style you're on? can't say it matter, but try to switch to the other ones to see if problem still persist.
> 
> 
> huh i get you, yeah it less comfortable then before. only thing you can do is for example on this thread click "10 of 10" to state exactly which number of the page you want. better than nothing...


I'm on the default one right now. Which one are you using?


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> I'm on the default one right now. Which one are you using?


the acceptable "Dark Blue Style", after the


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 1, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> which skin style you're on? can't say it matter, but try to switch to the other ones to see if problem still persist.
> 
> 
> huh i get you, yeah it less comfortable then before. only thing you can do is for example on this thread click "10 of 10" to state exactly which number of the page you want, and you can also change rapidly by one previous or forward. better than nothing...


Thanks for that. Didn't know you could do it that way..
How did you figure out all this shit out so quickly?


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> Thanks for that. Didn't know you could do it that way..
> How did you figure out all this shit out so quickly?


its my nature, all things gui. or so i say to myself excluding when i fail to comprehend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarF (Nov 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> I've tried many times but it doesn't work. Nothing happens for me.





Clicking on that works for me on both Dark Blue and Dark NF style on both desktop and mobile with firefox. Maybe it's a browser addon you have installed that blocks the pop up?


One issue that I personally experience, is that NF only properly loads the post I'm currently looking at. If I scroll up or down, sigs and uploaded images are only loaded when I'm actually looking at them. This makes the site jump up and down with every new image loaded in while I'm scrolling. More of an annoyance than a real issue though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

@Mbxx on "Dark Blue Style" can you color (preferable blue tint) links within posts to differentiate them between regular non-linked-words? for example the "@mention" in this post.

for reference "Dark NF Style" has it implemented.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 1, 2020)

MarF said:


> Clicking on that works for me on both Dark Blue and Dark NF style on both desktop and mobile with firefox. Maybe it's a browser addon you have installed that blocks the pop up?
> 
> 
> One issue that I personally experience, is that NF only properly loads the post I'm currently looking at. If I scroll up or down, sigs and uploaded images are only loaded when I'm actually looking at them. This makes the site jump up and down with every new image loaded in while I'm scrolling. More of an annoyance than a real issue though.



It's not the skin, it's probably the usergroup of mods/advisors who have issues with this.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2020)

MarF said:


> Clicking on that works for me on both Dark Blue and Dark NF style on both desktop and mobile with firefox. Maybe it's a browser addon you have installed that blocks the pop up?
> 
> 
> One issue that I personally experience, is that NF only properly loads the post I'm currently looking at. If I scroll up or down, sigs and uploaded images are only loaded when I'm actually looking at them. This makes the site jump up and down with every new image loaded in while I'm scrolling. More of an annoyance than a real issue though.


Then I guess there's gotta be some addon that's blocking it for some reason. I'm using Chrome btw. 

I always experience the same issue too. Haven't had it happen yet after the update, but it was even worse while on the phone.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

Shrike said:


> It's not the skin, it's probably the usergroup of mods/advisors who have issues with this.


make sense, i recall @Dragon D. Luffy say he also can't, so including "Retired Staff", and maybe all special usergroups except regular members group.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2020)

wtf I am the only one who can't use skins on PC and mobile?
it says "A server error occurred. Please try again later. "


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 1, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> wtf I am the only one who can't use skins on PC and mobile?
> it says "A server error occurred. Please try again later. "


Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and click style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2020)

you can share NF on Whatsapp now so the update was worth it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 1, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> make sense, i recall @Dragon D. Luffy say he also can't, so including "Retired Staff", and maybe all special usergroups except regular members group.



For the record I get the same issue on Firefox, Chrome or mobile, so it's not related to any addon (since I rarely use Chrome on PC so it doesn't have any addons).

It's something account related probably.


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and click style


oh, thanks. it works that way


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

missing my Australian Flag tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 1, 2020)

Finally NF Looks visually as it should, fitting the reputation it got

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 1, 2020)

Kappa


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Finally NF Looks visually as it should, fitting the reputation it got

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)

Ok my 2 cents. Eng not my first lang so bear with it.

I'm not too familiar with the desktop version, so only gonna talk about mobile version.

Sorry to say it but it's garbage  

First, grey is an horrible color, not aesthetically pleasing in the least.

Second, it's plain as hell. "Muh modernism" with polished edges and whatnot. Plain and soulless. And that's just ugly.

Thrird, I must click on the 3 dots so I can go and choose emotes and other stuff, unecessary work. And when the emote list is shown it overlaps with the phone keyboard, and I have to "turn off" the keyboard and choose the emote.

Attach files is awesome, but file size limit is 2MB, and I don't know which files are over 2 MB so I may go through the risk of trying to use it only to be "blocked" and must use the old way (imgur and stuff).

About imgur, now if I link a gif from there it appears info like imgur logo, amount of views and whatnot. Can't it just be the gif?

I heard it was optimized for mobile, but with point 3 I'm not that sure. And it's plain. Really I'm always on phone when I'm in NF and this is much worse than before.

Oh I can see who rated what and I can change skins no problem

Can anything be done?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)

I want the old NF back

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I want the old NF back


I agree.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I want the old NF back


2020:

You haven’t even seen my final form

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## neonion (Nov 1, 2020)

I like that the emojis are small, it makes them easier to pick
I also like the “recently used” section


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2020)

neonion said:


> I like that the emojis are small, it makes them easier to pick
> I also like the “recently used” section


its a lot slower to pick emoji you want now. well, you can search it, but i don't know the names of most emojis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I doubt that. Left bottom, where Style is mentioned. Or within the user settings.




"A server error occurred. Please try again later."


----------



## Gin (Nov 1, 2020)

ah the bottom left corner works tho

good consistency

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2020)

Gin said:


> "A server error occurred. Please try again later."


there. bottom of any page


----------



## Veggie (Nov 1, 2020)

*what the hell happened here...*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Thrird, I must click on the 3 dots so I can go and choose emotes and other stuff, unecessary work. And when the emote list is shown it overlaps with the phone keyboard, and I have to "turn off" the keyboard and choose the emote.



You dont have to click on the 3 dots to pick emotes, they work now like tagging ppl just type *:* and name, they'll show up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja example:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Alibaba Saluja example:



I noticed. It's just I use too many emotes and I don't know the name/first two letters of most emotes.

I still need to open the emoji window and choose 

That's a good new feature though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 1, 2020)

This dark blue style makes me feel like I am browsing Steam forums. 

Also, the emojis layout is not good. Having multiple tabs for the different types was convenient for those like me who can't memorize the codes for the emojis, whereas this one has me scrolling endlessly if I want to use any pepe or talking head emojis.


----------



## Raiken (Nov 1, 2020)

When we getting post-count and other details on Posts, for Desktop NF's.

*And big Avatars?*

Also, can we have a tab selection system for emoji's. Scrolling through that many takes ages to find what you want.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 1, 2020)

Also, I was browsing through my old reactions and some of the tabs show a number but when I press on the tab it doesn't list the posts those reactions were given to.


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Gin said:


> "A server error occurred. Please try again later."


I test that; might be a bug.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I test that; might be a bug.



Ask @Swarmy 

He should have the expertise and knowledge on this to conjure up a fix.


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> Please bring back page numbers/links at the top and bottom of pages for quick access to pages @Mbxx



Could you go more into detail ?

There are page numbers at the bottom !?


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> I can tolerate the eye bleeding brightness of the UI
> 
> ...


Left Bottom -> Change style. And yes, blogs and threadmarks will be back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Could you go more into detail ?
> 
> There are page numbers at the bottom !?


On mobile you have to scroll to the bottom of the page to change pages. Would be nice to be able to scroll thru pages without having to go to the bottom of the page.

On desktop you can change the page from either the top or bottom of the page.

Here's the top of the page on mobile.



And here's the bottom where I have to scroll down to if I want to go back in the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

pictured: mbxx after lot of thinking, few hours, before the new ''upgrade'' of this taiwanese forum

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I test that; might be a bug.





Sloan said:


> Ask @Swarmy
> 
> He should have the expertise and knowledge on this to conjure up a fix.


Joke aside I am using the dark theme right now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Joke aside I am using the dark theme right now


Styles are fixed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: mbxx after lot of thinking, few hours, before the new ''upgrade'' of this taiwanese forum



Oh, you like my style  There are currently 6.


----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2020)

Santí said:


> >"No one asked for this!"
> >The several hundred dollars in individual donations asking for this


It was like 1,200 yen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper (Nov 1, 2020)

Dawg fuck is this shit


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Oh, you like my style  There are currently 6.


what about avatars? will they be full sized again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2020)

We need bigger avatars again, yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 1, 2020)

how do i get rid of the little green 'online' circle? it clashes with my beautiful blue avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> what about avatars? will they be full sized again?


That's the size in xenforo. So it seems.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> That's the size in xenforo. So it seems.


So it cannot be changed and we're stuck with the small ones?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2020)

@Mbxx..  

Help NF, onegai...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2020)

>I checked *Hide all medals* in preferences
>still see medals (both mine and others)


----------



## Danisor (Nov 1, 2020)

It's not April 2021 yet, what's going on?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## slicey (Nov 1, 2020)

@Mbxx there was a point yesterday where all the reactions were visible on posts on desktop without having to hover

i keep giving people the wrong reaction and the list of things sometimes disappears if i veer off the reaction list

can you remove the hover and have them all showing again?


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Oh, you like my style  There are currently 6.









can't wait to see in the future, the premium ultimate nforums downgrade - v2027 edition, with extra adds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MarF (Nov 1, 2020)

So... I haven't seen this being mentioned before, but the KCC section is kinda messed up.





It's even more broken if I try to look at the desktop version on my phone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2020)

Viper said:


> Dawg fuck is this shit


I blame you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2020)

When I have alerts, the menu no longer appears when I hover my cursor over the icon, which was very convenient; now, I must click on the icon to make the menu appear, so can that functionality be restored?

Also, for the reaction icons on each post, "dislike" is not next to "like" and "disagree" is not next to "agree," so will they be reverted to their former locations?


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When I have alerts, the menu no longer appears when I hover my cursor over the icon, which was very convenient; now, I must click on the icon to make the menu appear, so can that functionality be restored?


Hover vs Click ?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Hover vs Click ?



It is not a significant matter, but I still liked being able to hover over the icon, and I have been expecting that, only to be frustrated when it does not occur.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok my 2 cents. Eng not my first lang so bear with it.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with the desktop version, so only gonna talk about mobile version.
> 
> ...



Imgur is dead for gifs,
Find a different host.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Dont bring back large avatars,
I like everyone looking like plebs.
No more high class and low class posters.
We all commoners now

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't care if avatars are big or small, but for the love of jeebus pls, give me my gif avatar back.

It's all I have left.


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> On mobile you have to scroll to the bottom of the page to change pages. Would be nice to be able to scroll thru pages without having to go to the bottom of the page.
> 
> On desktop you can change the page from either the top or bottom of the page.
> 
> ...


Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Except you can't even do that. Now you just see however many ratings a post has, but can't actually see who gave which rating.


You can see who rated it or at least I can.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can see who rated it or at least I can.


It got fixed last night. There was an issue that prevented mods from being able to see who rated posts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2020)

MShadows said:


> It got fixed last night. There was an issue that prevented mods from being able to see who rated posts.


Yeah, one of the weird issues with forum software is how it treats different groups. I imagine that's going to take some to resolve entirely since we had little user groups like people with the special ignore feature and bigger avatars and the like.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 1, 2020)

thank you for all the hard work, mbxx

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> thank you for all the hard work, mbxx


I agree. This forum has managed to stay alive for over 16 years. And it's good to know there's someone out there maintaining everything, I'm sure there's a lot that goes into it behind the scenes.. These types of upgrades always take some time to iron out the kinks, but it's important to future proof the forum. So many forums I frequented growing up have died and disappeared, but hopefully this one is around forever!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi @Mbxx 

The user @Oddjutsu has contacted me off site to let me know that they can't access the forum anymore. Every page they go to displays this message:



I've asked them to submit a support ticket but thought I'd tag you as well. 

Cheers,
Nighty


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Hi @Mbxx
> 
> The user @Oddjutsu has contacted me off site to let me know that they can't access the forum anymore. Every page they go to displays this message:
> 
> ...


It seems there might be an issue with people who are section banned


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 1, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Hi @Mbxx
> 
> The user @Oddjutsu has contacted me off site to let me know that they can't access the forum anymore. Every page they go to displays this message:
> 
> ...


Thankyou for posting this, issue has been resolved


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2020)

make avatars great again

many users have indeed beautiful or funny avatars. it's a pleasure to see them. but now all this doesn't matter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 1, 2020)

When I view my posts, I can view all of my posts, but I cannot view only threads that I, myself, started, so will that function soon be restored, I hope?


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 1, 2020)

Right now we can see "Reactions received" and "Reputation given" in our account folder. Can we get a "Reactions given" and "Reputation received" list as well?

Also, thanks @Mbxx for all the hard work. Keep it up.


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Thankyou for posting this, issue has been resolved


Oh, what happend ?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Oh, what happend ?


I woke up this morning and didn't have permission to view any pages in any section.   I could change my skin and logout and that was basically all I could do


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 1, 2020)

Bring back the original naruto theme.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

@Speedyamell
the lord in heaven hear your plea


Mbxx said:


> Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2020)

I can't see these posts, one of which is my own.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> can't wait to see in the future, the premium ultimate nforums downgrade - v2027 edition, with extra adds


Don't forget the paid DLCs to be able to react and post emojis in a thread, most of them broken btw.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 1, 2020)

@Mbxx you should have warned us that the Blogs will be deleted. WE could have taken necessary precaustion and saved those somewhere else. 

You basically destroyed hundreds of hours of work.


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> @Mbxx you should have warned us that the Blogs will be deleted. WE could have taken necessary precaustion and saved those somewhere else.
> 
> You basically destroyed hundreds of hours of work.


Nothing is deleted. Working of a long list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 1, 2020)

Well honestly it isn't as bad as I thought it was originally, I guess because I was on mobile. Although I do see some glaring issues


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Nothing is deleted. Working of a long list.



So blogs will be back?


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> So blogs will be back?


As soon as possible; in case i don't suffer a heart attack. You cannot wait, or why ?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> As soon as possible; in case i don't suffer a heart attack. You cannot wait, or why ?



Stop listening to the complaints,
Do one thing at a time.
Nothing needs a critical fix so far.


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

For the post ratings, the old onces where not showing ? I am rebuilding that again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> As soon as possible; in case i don't suffer a heart attack. You cannot wait, or why ?



I don't mind if blogs come back 3 months later as long as it does.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> For the post ratings, the old onces where not showing ? I am rebuilding that again.



Post ratings were fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2020)

my 21k likes ratings have been resete'd to 1

nuke this forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> my 21k likes rating have been resete'd to 1
> 
> nuke this forum



He turned off the plugin.
Working on it he said


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> my 21k likes ratings have been resete'd to 1
> 
> nuke this forum


rebuilding, no worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 1, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Dont bring back large avatars,
> I like everyone looking like plebs.
> No more high class and low class posters.
> We all commoners now


a Communist, i see... 



DemonDragonJ said:


> When I view my posts, I can view all of my posts, but I cannot view only threads that I, myself, started, so will that function soon be restored, I hope?


Mbxx add it not long ago (yesterday or so). its in your profile, command "find" in browser and search "find", you will find what you looking for 



hcheng02 said:


> Right now we can see "Reactions received" and "Reputation given" in our account folder. Can we get a "Reactions given" and "Reputation received" list as well?


strange situation...



Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Stop listening to the complaints,
> Do one thing at a time.
> Nothing needs a critical fix so far.


agree, its good we complain and write a scroll, but let the man take it slow.
the law needs order at court!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> I don't mind if blogs come back 3 months later as long as it does.


my word on it; its just that the plugin guy wants 130 $ for it and i try to talk him down


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> As soon as possible; in case i don't suffer a heart attack. You cannot wait, or why ?


Go ask the OBD that and they'll explain.


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Blade said:


> my 21k likes ratings have been resete'd to 1
> 
> nuke this forum


fixed ? there still seems to be an issue.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 2, 2020)

So do we have to get used to small ava and sigs?


----------



## Garcher (Nov 2, 2020)

why do I have negative rep?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

MShadows said:


> It got fixed last night. There was an issue that prevented mods from being able to see who rated posts.



Apparently that fix didn't include Retired Staff, because I still can't see it.


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 2, 2020)

Garcher said:


> why do I have negative rep?


ironic

but at the same time wtf?
no one can give rep or neg now


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2020)

Garcher said:


> why do I have negative rep?


Maybe a overflow error?


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Fixed.


Nice!
Though now it's no longer showing users viewing certain avenues.. but that's quite minor lol


Mbxx said:


> For the post ratings, the old onces where not showing ? I am rebuilding that again.


Good to know you're working on this as well


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2020)

Was this upgrade necessary? Serious question.

The new layout, skins, posts and quotes look downright dreadful. Avatars, usertitles and signatures are a complete disaster too. Rep also gone, goodbye my beautiful spiral.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

In MBxx we trust



I put my faith in you my friend

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 2, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> Was this upgrade necessary? Serious question.
> 
> The new layout, skins, posts and quotes look downright dreadful. Avatars, usertitles and signatures are a complete disaster too. Rep also gone, goodbye my beautiful spiral.



Yes,
Security issues is usually the #1 concern when people do updates...
Also its future proof.
It has more features and overall runs faster.
New plugins ect

We gonna need dice roller

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tri (Nov 2, 2020)

id like at the very least for 150 x 150 or 150 x 200 avys to come back if the 175 x 250 was too big for whatever reason


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 2, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Yes,
> Security issues is usually the #1 concern when people do updates...
> Also its future proof.
> It has more features and overall runs faster.
> ...


i think Mbxx already purchase the dice addon, among few more. testing is all that left. and he say several times the blog addon is way beyond budget, thats why more time will take to get it (if ever, bargain with the dev or maybe another donation?).


----------



## Corvida (Nov 2, 2020)

why it doesnt allow posting?


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Corvida said:


> why it doesnt allow posting?


I was shortly fixing reputation. Done now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I was shortly fixing reputation. Done now.


My rep was hidden prior to the update. But it's showing now.. it can't be hidden?


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> My rep was hidden prior to the update. But it's showing now.. it can't be hidden?


You want it to be hidden ? And that was possible before

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You want it to be hidden ? And that was possible before


Yeah.. You didn't know?


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> Yeah.. You didn't know?


How did that work excatly ? Probably still possible the same way ?


----------



## trocollo (Nov 2, 2020)

The option is still in the preferences tho? Along with this pink rep thing that Idk what does


Also how do we rep people now?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> rebuilding, no worry


Can you bring back the original naruto theme?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

trocollo said:


> The option is still in the preferences tho? Along with this pink rep thing that Idk what does
> 
> 
> Also how do we rep people now?


Good question ))

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 2, 2020)

Fix the Akihabara Gallery


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Fix the Akihabara Gallery


The problem ?


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How did that work excatly ? Probably still possible the same way ?


Just an option to hide rep under preferences

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Yayyyyyy

Rep is back

Mbxx, ganbatte






Slowly but surely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> The problem ?


The images don't show up. They are supposed to appear on the front page too.


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> The images don't show up. They are supposed to appear on the front page too.


Descriptions show only over hover. Not directly.


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone figured out, how to give rep ? It must be possible, somehow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 2, 2020)

trocollo said:


> The option is still in the preferences tho?


Yeah but it doesn't work as mine is ticked now and yet the rep still appears

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Descriptions show only over hover. Not directly.


This looks bad.


----------



## trocollo (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Anyone figured out, how to give rep ? It must be possible, somehow


Tried searching for old rep post to see if there was a button to find there but the options don't show them, same for the ratings when you chose a specific one:


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This looks bad.


Well, yes, the image path was wrong. Check now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Well, yes, the image path was wrong. Check now.


Cool, thank you.

But can the logo images also appear on the front page like how it was before the update?


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 2, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> Yeah but it doesn't work as mine is ticked now and yet the rep still appears


So can it be fixed? @Mbxx


----------



## Corvida (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yayyyyyy
> 
> Rep is back
> 
> ...




How???? I cant!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

So are Retired Staff the only members of the forum who can't see who rated posts?


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Cool, thank you.
> 
> But can the logo images also appear on the front page like how it was before the update?


I changed something now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I changed something now.



If you don't know how to do something then just ask someone that does like Naruto.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 2, 2020)

I want 80 posts per page again it has been automatically changed. Can it be fixed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2020)

Delegating is like best thing ever.

Who cares about doing it ourselves when we can make/ask others to do it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Delegating is like best thing ever.
> 
> Who cares about doing it ourselves when we can make/ask others to do it?



Mbxx can't handle delegation. He can't sleep at night knowing that someone somewhere might have touched his precious NF in inappropriate ways.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> If you don't know how to do something then just ask someone that does like Naruto.


deadmined?


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> deadmined?



deadmined. Kicked out of HR. All for clearly expressing my thoughts on how this update is so terrible and how having a tournament for mod selection is a dumb idea.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2020)

There is a rep history page but you can't rep?


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2020)

He drove Naruto away too. All for telling mbxx that bigger avatars (more than 96x96) would be possible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2020)

unfortunate news


----------



## Juub (Nov 2, 2020)

Lmao @Mbxx sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> He drove Naruto away too. All for telling mbxx that bigger avatars (more than 96x96) would be possible.


What did Naruto say?

Also why do the reputations given not actually show the correct icons?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> He drove Naruto away too. All for telling mbxx that bigger avatars (more than 96x96) would be possible.


here's hoping the cafe mods will tell him something like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What did Naruto say?
> 
> Also why do the reputations given not actually show the correct icons?



Basically Naruto was leaving a bit of a guide for anyone who would succeed him with skin perms (because Mbxx was being donkey shit with skin perms) and mentioned something about avatar sizes. Mbxx came in and went "i checked and it no possible" and Naruto was like it totally is possible. Posts a picture of his avatar being hosted by the site at 192x192px size. Then bam. Naruto banned from that thread.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> Basically Naruto was leaving a bit of a guide for anyone who would succeed him with skin perms (because Mbxx was being donkey shit with skin perms) and mentioned something about avatar sizes. Mbxx came in and went "i checked and it no possible" and Naruto was like it totally is possible. Posts a picture of his avatar being hosted by the site at 192x192px size. Then bam. Naruto banned from that thread.


.....


----------



## Juub (Nov 2, 2020)

This forum is run by a literal potato.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So are Retired Staff the only members of the forum who can't see who rated posts?



Can I get someone to tell me they are looking into this?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Guys until yesterday staff members couldn't see who rated posts, now apparently they fixed it but I still can't see it.

Please help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I want 80 posts per page again it has been automatically changed. Can it be fixed?


Try in the settings now.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> Basically Naruto was leaving a bit of a guide for anyone who would succeed him with skin perms (because Mbxx was being donkey shit with skin perms) and mentioned something about avatar sizes. Mbxx came in and went "i checked and it no possible" and Naruto was like it totally is possible. Posts a picture of his avatar being hosted by the site at 192x192px size. Then bam. Naruto banned from that thread.


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Can I get someone to tell me they are looking into this?


You should be able to see.


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> Basically Naruto was leaving a bit of a guide for anyone who would succeed him with skin perms (because Mbxx was being donkey shit with skin perms) and mentioned something about avatar sizes. Mbxx came in and went "i checked and it no possible" and Naruto was like it totally is possible. Posts a picture of his avatar being hosted by the site at 192x192px size. Then bam. Naruto banned from that thread.


No actually, he is not banned for that thread.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Try in the settings now.


Still not there. And if i make any changes and save i get an error message

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> No actually, he is not banned for that thread.



You telling me Naruto was lying when he said he was unable to see the thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> You telling me Naruto was lying when he said he was unable to see the thread?


i cant read it either


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Can I get someone to tell me they are looking into this?


You should be able to see it now.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You should be able to see.





Rinoa said:


> You should be able to see it now.



Thanks for answering. But I still can't.

I click the ratings and nothing happens.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks for answering. But I still can't.
> 
> I click the ratings and nothing happens.


Sometimes takes a while to rebuild permissions i went to check and retired staff didn't have it.
Can you check again DDL, por favor ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Sometimes takes a while to rebuild permissions i went to check and retired staff didn't have it.
> Can you check again DDL, por favor ?



Now it works.

Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Now it works.
> 
> Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


>



Is there a chance you make some of us mods by accident? I would love to abuse that might even for a short amount of time. And that wouldn't even be rule breaking by these forums standarts.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 2, 2020)

This is curse of immortality. Watch all your successors perish while being cursed to live on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 2, 2020)

jetstorm appearance when?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2020)

@Mbxx are you looking for new moderators? If so, sign me up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> Basically Naruto was leaving a bit of a guide for anyone who would succeed him with skin perms (because Mbxx was being donkey shit with skin perms) and mentioned something about avatar sizes. Mbxx came in and went "i checked and it no possible" and Naruto was like it totally is possible. Posts a picture of his avatar being hosted by the site at 192x192px size. Then bam. Naruto banned from that thread.


When did he decide he was leaving?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 2, 2020)

Search function not working


----------



## JFF (Nov 2, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Search function not working


Sure ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> my word on it; its just that the plugin guy wants 130 $ for it and i try to talk him down


Want me to take care of it, you know. You know.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2020)

Reznor said:


> This is curse of pizza delivery. Watch all your successors poop grease while being cursed to eat on.


Fixed


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I changed something now.



looks good,

The tower of God one needs an outline,
Its white so it cant be seen on the white background  of the light skin



I resized these images so they can fit better, currently they are clipped







maybe this one too
​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 2, 2020)

dream said:


> deadmined. Kicked out of HR. All for clearly expressing my thoughts on how this update is so terrible


Ok so for being disrespectful, 
got it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Sure ?



yes, 
click on search button,
add a keyword "naruto"
click "This Thread"


Oops! We ran into some problems.​
A server error occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Ok so for being disrespectful,
> got it.


>Asks for opinions on the update
>Disrespectful 

Pick one

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 2, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> looks good,
> 
> The tower of God one needs an outline,
> Its white so it cant be seen on the white background  of the light skin
> ...


Naruto created the logos he resizing directly from the originals if needed is the best because it doesn’t lose quality in his images/work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 2, 2020)

I see reputation is back..but I still can’t see my gold bar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 3, 2020)

avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gino (Nov 3, 2020)

Hopefully when I come back in a couple of years things will be better yeah?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

dream said:


> deadmined. Kicked out of HR. All for clearly expressing my thoughts on how this update is so terrible and how having a tournament for mod selection is a dumb idea.


a fallen admin
living the dream




girafarig said:


> here's hoping the cafe mods will tell him something like that


false hope, prophecy told in tomorrow we're to see shade & laughtale admins


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 3, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Guys until yesterday staff members couldn't see who rated posts, now apparently they fixed it but I still can't see it.
> 
> Please help.



I have an idea,
Remove all the "retired staff " stuff.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I have an idea,
> Remove all the "retired staff " stuff.


they solved it already.
see 

hopefully this issue  next in line. seems rather easy to fix.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 3, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> they solved it already.
> see



I know but lets get rid of it anyways.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I know but lets get rid of it anyways.


you gotta remove that Halloween costume, Communism sure is scary


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)

Im still seeing medals

fix it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

this look worse,

SOLDIER 1st Class, indeed 


forum medalists irl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2020)

Will we get "Top Contributors" list back too btw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> this look worse,
> 
> SOLDIER 1st Class, indeed
> 
> ...


Alright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im still seeing medals
> 
> fix it


fixed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> fixed


nop
I checked "Hide all medals?' in preferences and still see them right now


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't see any medals actually from anyone.

Was it mobile only?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)

what wizardry is this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't see any medals actually from anyone.
> 
> Was it mobile only?


yes, its mobile only.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok i dont see them on mobile either 

But still there on desktop firefox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ok i dont see them on mobile either
> 
> But still there on desktop firefox


the option in settings is broken, he fix it hardcoded, regardless if you check the box or not.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> the option in settings is broken, he fix it hardcoded, regardless if you check the box or not.


We remove the medals on mobile, since they do not fit in. You still see them in the profile etc. and of course on anything larger. So fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Moreover the forum banners were now replaced with a new solution.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> We remove the medals on mobile, since they do not fit in. You still see them in the profile etc. and of course on anything larger. So fixed.


wait so there wont be an option to remove them on desktop ?
ever ?


----------



## Zero (Nov 3, 2020)

How do I rep a post?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2020)

Zero said:


> How do I rep a post?


There is a rep   ort button on the left, right below your post.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 3, 2020)

Zero said:


> How do I rep a post?


Not possible at the moment.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zero (Nov 3, 2020)

Sabo said:


> There is a rep   ort button on the left, right below your post.


Sorry I meant reputation not report.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 3, 2020)

@Kinjin is it possible to get the ~Sasuke skin back ? it wasnt too dark (like Dark Blue now) or too bright/white like the current skins
it was just right =/

I cant get used to any of the new ones


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kinjin is it possible to get the ~Sasuke skin back ? it wasnt too dark (like Dark Blue now) or too bright/white like the current skins
> it was just right =/
> 
> I cant get used to any of the new ones


Only Naruto or dream can recreate them, but since they have been stripped off their powers...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Rep is back.


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kinjin is it possible to get the ~Sasuke skin back ? it wasnt too dark (like Dark Blue now) or too bright/white like the current skins
> it was just right =/
> 
> I cant get used to any of the new ones


Will come back.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 3, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> We remove the medals on mobile, since they do not fit in. You still see them in the profile etc. and of course on anything larger. So fixed.


i know and approve, (as i am on mobile anyway, so desktop doesn't concern me), thank you very much for that 

btw, its a non-issue for me but i'll say anyway: you can't get info on medals if a user set theirs profile as private, mobile () or desktop (). you could do that before. non-issue because you can get the info elsewhere (), i imagine its just inconvenient for someone else. if it can't be done, not critical.

what critical for me is (), so i can get rid of the notice "(link)" when i want to post normally and correctly.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 3, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Rep is back.


How do I rep?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Rep is back.


Where?


----------



## JFF (Nov 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Where?


You see it now in the NF Light ?


----------



## Ral (Nov 3, 2020)

Mobile experience is LIT AF.

Nice work, Mbxx, things are looking a bit modern and back to normal now (other than the missing features like blogs (lol)).



Mbxx said:


> You see it now in the NF Light ?


I only see the points, not the bars (or spirals in my case)


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 3, 2020)

There are some things that still need to be worked on regarding the rep feature before it can be really back/available.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You see it now in the NF Light ?


No

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2020)

bring bk dice pls onigai shimasu

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 3, 2020)

My toolbar when making a post isn't working


----------



## Ral (Nov 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> My toolbar when making a post isn't working


Which skin, browser, and device are you experiencing this issue on?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 3, 2020)

Ral said:


> Which skin, browser, and device are you experiencing this issue on?


Dark NF style, Safari and old gen iPad


----------



## Ral (Nov 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Dark NF style, Safari and old gen iPad


. If you have an iOS version predating iOS 10, you won’t be able to use this editor sadly 

Edit: Froala browser support is mentioned .


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 3, 2020)

Ral said:


> XenForo decided to keep Froala as their WYSIWYG editor. If you have an iOS version predating iOS 10, you won’t be able to use this editor sadly


Great, I've been fucked by another update

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ral (Nov 3, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Great, I've been fucked by another update

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 4, 2020)

Rep isn’t considered fixed until gold bars and spirals are shown again. @Mbxx

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2020)

@Mbxx I feel stupid for asking again, but - there wont be any way to turn off medals visibility on desktop browsers ?
the "Hide All Medals" setting in Preferences is non-functional ? 

I reaaaaaaaaally hate looking at the medals


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Mbxx I feel stupid for asking again, but - there wont be any way to turn off medals visibility on desktop browsers ?
> the "Hide All Medals" setting in Preferences is non-functional ?
> 
> I reaaaaaaaaally hate looking at the medals




You could try to adblock them too, no?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trocollo (Nov 4, 2020)

Uhm, not sure of this, but did every reaction who's not "like" diappeared from posts older than the update?
I noticed this in a thread I made just before that, and thought it was just that but then I started searching older threads and seems like there's no reactions other than "like"
This would also explain why when you click in the "reactions recived" option in the user control panel you can't see the other reactions even tho it's written that you have them

PS: Why we can access "reputation given" but not "reputation recived"? Sometimes it's necessary to read the rep mesage


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2020)

trocollo said:


> PS: Why we can access "reputation given" but not "reputation recived"? Sometimes it's necessary to read the rep mesage


The rep feature needs to be worked on before it’s available, at the moment it’s not possible to make the messages appear as before the upgrade, until this is work it out the messages will not be available to be seen.
You guys will have to wait please and give us time to check and work around it.
There’s things to find a fix and check about, it’s a totally new plugin.
There’s also rep amounts messed up on several members.
Rep has “appeared” but is not really ready to be used.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm on Google Chrome, Desktop Computer/Windows 10, on the Light Default Style.

No ability to dish out rep yet. And in "Reputations Given" there's nothing there.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 4, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I'm on Google Chrome, Desktop Computer/Windows 10, on the Light Default Style.
> 
> No ability to dish out rep yet. And in "Reputations Given" there's nothing there.


Rep feature as i explained above is not functional yet and will not be until we find it a fix in some things around the new plugin.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 4, 2020)

@Rinoa @Mbxx Is there something specifically blocking us from being able to see our rep bars/spirals because if we can have that back that would be great.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 4, 2020)

ok look man, real talk.
nothing else matters with this forum upgrade, just give us our avatar sizes back.
this some bullshit.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Rep isn’t considered fixed until gold bars and spirals are shown again. @Mbxx


That was 598 lines of xen syntax I made for the old XF1 skins, really all it was doing was fetching the rep total of a user and display images and hover text to replicate vbulletin's old system. It would have been trivial with JS and plugin perms but we had to work with what we had.

Anyway I doubt Mbxx is gonna bother with that, but good luck. I hope I'm proven wrong.

I personally wouldn't miss rep if it was gone, given the opportunity to save all my rep history for the memories.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2020)

This royal skin on mobile though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 4, 2020)

Jesus Christ you are your goddamn rep people. Asking the same shit a billion times, read the thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 4, 2020)

Where is the new rep button? I can't seem to find it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 4, 2020)

How is rep now ?
Campaign finished; trying to buy the addon (+1 day) for blogs or so.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is rep now ?
> Campaign finished; trying to buy the addon (+1 day) for blogs or so.


"Sorry *Shiba D. Inu*, an error had occurred. You have reached the daily maximum quota of *0*.     "


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 4, 2020)

did it work, doge?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 4, 2020)

it auto-reloaded the page after I gave rep


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2020)

Will the rep button get an icon?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 4, 2020)

i just repped you twice in a row (without spreading!) @Shiba D. Inu

did you get a notification?

edit:

probably not. well, baby steps and all that


----------



## Veggie (Nov 4, 2020)

Damn, I just want my Akatsuki skin back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 4, 2020)

is +9999 rep max now?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

It's like FFX.

You need to get the Limit Breaker to go over 9999.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2020)

All we need is dice and bigger avy now pls

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 4, 2020)

Rep doesnt work at all, repping/negging does nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 4, 2020)

Like Rinoa said multiple times already, rep is still being worked on. So far it's just a cosmetic addition to the site.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 4, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Like Rinoa said multiple times already, rep is still being worked on. So far it's just a cosmetic addition to the site.


Rep still doesn't work, when will it be fixed?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just playing lol :x

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tri (Nov 4, 2020)

wtf is with you people and rep jesus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 4, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Rep still doesn't work, when will it be fixed?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Like Rinoa said multiple times already, rep is still being worked on.


So there _are_ plans for everything to go back to the way it was regarding reputation?

I understand it's a process but I want to know what to be expecting/hoping for, unless even that is unsure?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 5, 2020)

Kisame said:


> So there _are_ plans for everything to go back to the way it was regarding reputation?
> 
> I understand it's a process but I want to know what to be expecting/hoping for, unless even that is unsure?


That’s the idea. But the winds of fate foresee a cloudy future

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

MShadows said:


> That’s the idea. But the winds of fate foresee a cloudy future


Yh I'm optimistic; it took a while to get rep back and some time to get the rep button back so I'm being patient.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 5, 2020)

@Mbxx now that rep is back, can you make it so that the hide rep option actually works? Thanks


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 5, 2020)

Low priority but medals used to be centred beneath a username,  would be cool to see again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if we can change the number of posts per page like before? I'm used to 80 posts per posts.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Does anyone know if we can change the number of posts per page like before? I'm used to 80 posts per posts.



Was looking for it few days ago and couldn't find it either, hope we'll get that option to change posts per page soon back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ral (Nov 5, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was looking for it few days ago and couldn't find it either, hope we'll get that option to change posts per page soon back


I can’t remember if this was a paid add-on or not but one exists for XF 2.x through yet ANOTHER 3rd party add-on developer through their own personal resource shop 

The one I am looking at has a XF 1 version that applies to threads, posts, and conversations, and it was free at the time.

The very same developer is charging an unknown fee (that I can’t see at the moment) $19.29 for a ported XF 2.x version.

*Edit:* Looks like they also have a VIP upgrade package for $60 to allow you to download all of his resources in bulk except for their mobile app


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2020)

Capitalism 101

1st) Make a good product better than the competition for free/almost free.

2nd) After competition is crushed/out of the market make a brand new and "improved" product.

3rd) Start charging for stuff that was previously for free so you can maximize profit with minimum inovation effort.

4th) (Optional) If the product is software, stop releasing updates and justify 2nd and 3rd step with "security reasons".

5th) Watch the zeros in your bank account increasing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ral (Nov 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Capitalism 101
> 
> 1st) Make a good product better than the competition for free/almost free.
> 
> ...


As a fellow developer, I pop shit all the time at the ridiculous prices my other fellow developers charge for their “software”. Sadly, the truth to this matter is simply that development takes a shit ton of time and you lose more than your brain cells when fixing bugs and maintaining your code  

I’ve worked with FOSS (Free and Open-Source Software) for quite some time now and I call tell first hand that the demand and annoyance of users constantly asking for bug fixes, compatibility with other software, and feature requests is not only time consuming, but financially draining because you aren’t being paid for the development time. Some developers allow sponsorships, donation campaigns, and etc to make up for those lost hours of not being paid to work on code.

I empathize with these devs, but not when devs overprice for their add-on’s and especially to those who can’t afford $150 for something that may or may not be a complete solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

Ral said:


> As a fellow developer, I pop shit all the time at the ridiculous prices my other fellow developers charge for their “software”. Sadly, the truth to this matter is simply that development takes a shit ton of time and you lose more than your brain cells when fixing bugs and maintaining your code
> 
> I’ve worked with FOSS (Free and Open-Source Software) for quite some time now and I call tell first hand that the demand and annoyance of users constantly asking for bug fixes, compatibility with other software, and feature requests is not only time consuming, but financially draining because you aren’t being paid for the development time. Some developers allow sponsorships, donation campaigns, and etc to make up for those lost hours of not being paid to work on code.
> 
> I empathize with these devs, but not when devs overprice for their add-on’s and especially to those who can’t afford $150 for something that may or may not be a complete solution.


Based on your experience as a developer, do you think there's a way to fix the rep back to what it was before?

And what about avatar sizes?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

dice

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ral (Nov 5, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Based on your experience as a developer, do you think there's a way to fix the rep back to what it was before?
> 
> And what about avatar sizes?


It depends on the add-on Mbxx installed. I’m not too sure if it’s an updated/ported version of the one he used for XF v1. Still, typically speaking, developers tend to add new features, changes, and improvements when porting their work to a compatible version.

Avatar sizes are a touchy subject, as @Naruto stated, this was custom work done per skin/template (parent and child skins exist, though, I am not sure it was done this way or individually). The downside to allowing larger avatars is the horrible mobile experience it would bring. We do have @media CSS queries we can use to target specific devices, but that would be a ton of work to do especially for those that like huge and long avatars.
It can be done, but to port the way that @Naruto did it would take time as the forum software itself went through an overhaul in version 2 and beyond.

Though I can't entirely agree with the ripping off the band-aid technique when it comes to upgrades and such; sometimes it’s okay to do this with a smaller member base, which was not the case here. I’m not sure how long Mbxx spent testing the upgrade locally with a backup of the forum, but the way I would have done it would have been to stage the upgrade first. It makes me feel like he woke up one day and was like "WELP, TIEM TO UPGRADE NF!!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

Ral said:


> It depends on the add-on Mbxx installed. I’m not too sure if it’s an updated/ported version of the one he used for XF v1. Still, typically speaking, developers tend to add new features, changes, and improvements when porting their work to a compatible version.
> 
> Avatar sizes are a touchy subject, as @Naruto stated, this was custom work done per skin/template (parent and child skins exist, though, I am not sure it was done this way or individually). The downside to allowing larger avatars is the horrible mobile experience it would bring. We do have @media CSS queries we can use to target specific devices, but that would be a ton of work to do especially for those that like huge and long avatars.
> It can be done, but to port the way that @Naruto did it would take time as the forum software itself went through an overhaul in version 2 and beyond.
> ...


So essentially if the update is an updated version of the previous one there's a good chance the rep system can be brought back, but if it's new and different it's less likely, right?

Yeah I wish Naruto would go back to helping with that stuff, for now though I'm just waiting for the blogs to return and the reps to be fixed.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2020)

Ral said:


> It depends on the add-on Mbxx installed. I’m not too sure if it’s an updated/ported version of the one he used for XF v1. Still, typically speaking, developers tend to add new features, changes, and improvements when porting their work to a compatible version.
> 
> Avatar sizes are a touchy subject, as @Naruto stated, this was custom work done per skin/template (parent and child skins exist, though, I am not sure it was done this way or individually). The downside to allowing larger avatars is the horrible mobile experience it would bring. We do have @media CSS queries we can use to target specific devices, but that would be a ton of work to do especially for those that like huge and long avatars.
> It can be done, but to port the way that @Naruto did it would take time as the forum software itself went through an overhaul in version 2 and beyond.
> ...



Both things are doable. Although I personally think smaller avatars and generally less clutter in the postbit is a good thing, if the question is "can it be done?" then the answer is "yes". I've left some guidelines as to how.

Like dream pointed out earlier in the topic, a cursory look at XF2 shows that at the very least we can bump them up to 192x192px:



Considering premium avatar sizes were once 150x175, I'd say that's a pretty decent solution. You could also very easily add options in user prefs to enable/disable large avatars. I believe XF2 actually stores 384x384px avatars somewhere but didn't dig enough to find out. But the point is, it's absolutely doable. Scaling UP with a low res image (like the m class default avy) would look horrible, but you can always scale down pretty safely.

With rep, it's also doable, but I'd be very surprised if the only person with the power to do it was willing to put it the work to make it exactly as it used to be. Or even close to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Both things are doable. Although I personally think smaller avatars and generally less clutter in the postbit is a good thing, if the question is "can it be done?" then the answer is "yes". I've left some guidelines as to how.
> 
> Like dream pointed out earlier in the topic, a cursory look at XF2 shows that at the very least we can bump them up to 192x192px:
> 
> ...



what about dice, is it possible or should I gg go next irl


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

Naruto said:


> With rep, it's also doable, but I'd be very surprised if the only person with the power to do it was willing to put it the work to make it exactly as it used to be. Or even close to it.


Why? Is it a lot of work?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Why? Is it a lot of work?


598 lines of xen syntax is what it took me since it's a pretty weak language not meant for relatively complex cascades of conditions.

It would have been a fraction with plugin access and some JS.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what about dice, is it possible or should I gg go next irl


Should be piss easy to make a dice plugin if one isn't already available.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh btw none of what I say translates to a guarantee that you'll get anything, Mbxx is in charge of both that decision and of the tools to make it happen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 5, 2020)

Naruto said:


> 598 lines of xen syntax is what it took me since it's a pretty weak language not meant for relatively complex cascades of conditions.
> 
> It would have been a fraction with plugin access and some JS.


Sorry I don't know if that (598 xen lines) is supposed to be a lot but I'm guessing it is... would you say it takes days?


Naruto said:


> Oh btw none of what I say translates to a guarantee that you'll get anything, Mbxx is in charge of both that decision and of the tools to make it happen.


As long as he has the intention (he said so) and knows how to do it (presumably) I'll remain optimistic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Sorry I don't know if that (598 xen lines) is supposed to be a lot but I'm guessing it is... would you say it takes days?


It was an iterative process, originally. How long it takes is really up to how long you can personally take mind numbing drone work. It's not conceptually difficult, just absurd levels of constant checking to see if the ranges are correct and then crying whenever people decide there should be more and where they should go.

Theoretically doable in a few hours, but you'll want to rip your hair out. A good start would be no ranks and just a classic rep bar that fills from X to Y rep points. Pretty easy to do.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

fcuk i cant stnad this format...


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

fuff said:


> fcuk i cant stnad this format...


What ecatly ?


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> What ecatly ?



among the things I mentioned before (avi, sig, emotes) here are some more

-the images on threads look huge and take more space
-so much white space
-when you quote someone it kinda of blends in with your own text so it looks like a wall of text-everything blends in
-tagging is not a different color
-notifications mixed new ones and old ones are mixed
-ratings: you cant see who gave u what unless u click on each indi rating
-theres no "see unread" thread option in the thread itself
-it looks like downgrade instead of an upgrade (format looks old school)
-everything seemed crammed
-order of the ratings..this is minor but some of us are use to the old order so i accidentally rated winner and had to fix it to disagree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

fuff said:


> among the things I mentioned before (avi, sig, emotes) here are some more
> 
> -the images on threads look huge and take more space
> -so much white space
> ...




1. The images "look huge" .. thats not very concrete. How are they different ?
2. How is "more white space".
3. I don't get this. Screenshot.
4. Ok, tagging color will be changed !
5. I doubt that notifications are mixed.
6. Ratings had the username in it (in the postings) ? I doubt that.
7. There should be "jump to new" in link shown.
8. -- not related
9. -- not related -- crammed how .. that is the same size and even bigger for content.
10. -- not related


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 1. The images "look huge" .. thats not very concrete. How are they different ?
> 2. How is "more white space".
> 3. I don't get this. Screenshot.
> 4. Ok, tagging color will be changed !
> ...





Mbxx said:


> 1. The images "look huge" .. thats not very concrete. How are they different ?-sorry i meant when someone posts them on the thread, they take up the whole page...i dont recall it being like that...requiring so much scrolling
> 2. How is "more white space".-on the sides.....this is white space...i dont remember it feeling this spacey? if that makes sense
> 3. I don't get this. Screenshot. the light grey is hard to see so it look like one long message





Mbxx said:


> 4. Ok, tagging color will be changed ! good!
> 5. I doubt that notifications are mixed. ......i can barely see the new notification....
> 6. Ratings had the username in it (in the postings) ? I have to click on each indi rating that my post got to see who agrees or disagrees with it...with a popup
> 7. There should be "jump to new" in link shown. I dont see this on my end.....
> ...




Add thta to the list when i try to copy ur post it takes it as quote instead of just the words...so look in the second quote to see my comments


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

the wall of text is worse when the post is longer...


----------



## trocollo (Nov 5, 2020)

fuff said:


> i can barely see the new notification


About the notifications, I notice the new from the old by a white circle that appears in the lower right when I hover the mouse over the notification, the circle is full when you haven't read it and hollow when you read it, I'm using the dark theme tho so your circle could be different, overall you can also just check the number of notifications before clicking the bell and open the first "x" that check your number, this method isn't always realiable as it happended one time that I got a new notification while opening the thing so I found one more, should be a rare thing tho

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

trocollo said:


> About the notifications, I notice the new from the old by a white circle that appears in the lower right when I hover the mouse over the notification, the circle is full when you haven't read it and hollow when you read it, I'm using the dark theme tho so your circle could be different, overall you can also just check the number of notifications before clicking the bell and open the first "x" that check your number, this method isn't always realiable as it happended one time that I got a new notification while opening the thing so I found one more, should be a rare thing tho


thanks I see what you mean!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 1. The images "look huge" .. thats not very concrete. How are they different ?


Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 4. Ok, tagging color will be changed !


Fixed!

@fuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Fixed!
> 
> @fuff


just an fyi when you tagged  me in this I did not get the notification or for the post above


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 2. How is "more white space".



How is that now ?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Should be piss easy to make a dice plugin if one isn't already available.



@Mbxx

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

oh it actually isnt that bad



is there smthing i can help with??


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

Dices fixed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2020)

That die clearly has two "4" sides!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MShadows (Nov 5, 2020)

EvilMoogle said:


> That die clearly has two "4" sides!


It reflects the current state of things quite well 

Kappa


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

MShadows said:


> It reflects the current state of things quite well
> 
> Kappa


Anything to complain ?


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is that now ?


I didnt get this notification for this but seems slightly better?
also I dont know if its just on mind end...this site is loading very slowly....rest of the webpages seem to be fine so it might just an NF thing?

can we add the draw feature back in?

also when I quote and i want to delete the quote if i select the whole text it should delete the text box..i know its just an extra to get rid of the text box but something that is a bit tedious exp if the quote is longer

example:



also whats the status on avatar and sigs? and having the emotes back to how they were...or something?

also...can insert quote and attach file be switched? I'm use to clicking insert quote on the left rather than right...is there a need for the attachfile to be even on the bottom? who even uses it? would it be reasonable to have in the toolbar? (this might just be nit picking on my part)


----------



## Alita (Nov 5, 2020)

The new reputation system I am a bit confused about. In the past you could give or take rep depending on what your current rep was. Now you can give at minimum -4999 points to at maximum 9999 points. But my rep isn't at 9999 points so what is the deal with this? Is that just the maximum you can give and take in general now regardless of your rep?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Dices fixed!



wow how do i roll


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

oh its different than b4, u gotta edit the post now


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wow how do i roll


Edit.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

lets goooooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Edit.



yea its a bit different from b4 but it works

if u can make it like b4 where u click more options after u post then roll a dice that wud be appreciated

but its fine atleast we got it bk

ty


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

oooo

u can chose to save ur rolls or cancel them

that is no good mbxx

gotta make them uncancellable!

cant have ppl cheat while rolling


----------



## JFF (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oooo
> 
> u can chose to save ur rolls or cancel them
> 
> ...


Na, I don't think so. They are saved.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Na, I don't think so. They are saved.



i meant ppl can choose to not submit that edit and instead make another post with another roll lol

do u know what i mean xd


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

oh odd...i guess it doesnt matter if u dont delete the text box when quoting..it deletes itself when posting..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i meant ppl can choose to not submit that edit and instead make another post with another roll lol
> 
> do u know what i mean xd


lol i like how ur priorities are the dice lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

fuff said:


> lol i like how ur priorities are the dice lol



of course  

the other things r getting there. the forum looks much better now tbh 

but NF was the only forum i know that uses dice, so its better to have it bk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 5, 2020)

Why do we even need a new layout? Is there no option for old layout?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 5, 2020)

Indra said:


> Why do we even need a new layout? Is there no option for old layout?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2020)

Majin Lu said:


> Let's wait if it is coming back this weekend or not.


So what's tea on this


----------



## Hero (Nov 6, 2020)

Also is Naruto Orange Skin officially dead?


----------



## Trojan (Nov 6, 2020)

So, I went through the last 21 pages, and I still haven't seen the "upgrades"!
What does this format have that are better/improved compared to the last one? 

Also, can we please
1- erase people's entire existence if we ignore them? Don't want to see "context by X member that you are ignoring" or something to that effect.  it was much better when their existence was erased completely... 

2- if the emojis were to show in the same way they used to be, that would be more convenient as well. Or so I believe...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 6, 2020)

Profile banners got nerfed, you can't have multiple images now.


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Profile banners got nerfed, you can't have multiple images now.


That’s so dumb 

Also in notification can’t “your post” part be a different color


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Indra said:


> Why do we even need a new layout? Is there no option for old layout?


Exactly! I’m sure more than half the ppl on this forum would be happy to go back to the old version or like u said at least give us that option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Nov 6, 2020)

fuff said:


> Exactly! I’m sure more than half the ppl on this forum would be happy to go back to the old version or like u said at least give us that option


I just don't understand the basis for the new update. Is there an actual purpose? I haven't read any of the pages.

If not, we definitely need an option to go back towards old NF. This new update isn't awful, but it's not my cup of tea 

I am sure it'll be fine within a few months of seeing it, but the old layout was perfect


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 6, 2020)

Veggie said:


> Damn, I just want my Akatsuki skin back



yooooo,
Akatsuki skin user here too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok so here is the problem with the Dice,
You make a post and you click  edit and then you "Roll Dice"
lets say I get a 20 out of 100.
that is not good so I can just cancel the edit.
Now I get to roll again and this time I get a 90 out of 100.
I click save and this is the dice that gets show.

So to get around this the dice needs to be outside of edit.
before the update the was a button in the post that said , more options -> roll dice
Whatever number we got was saved and could not be edited out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 6, 2020)

rolling for 6


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 6, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> rolling for 6



Ok so it does save the first roll but you do not have to commit to it.
I rolled a 4 but If I dont click save then its not shown.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

fuff said:


> Exactly! I’m sure more than half the ppl on this forum would be happy to go back to the old version or like u said at least give us that option


That's not how this works, they usually build the forum software slightly differently. Going back to the old version would mean losing features and security.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

How do we roll the dice? I want to test it out so I know if I need to use it in my D&D games or keep using the Discord dice.

Nevermind: I see now and it looks like it won't work.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 6, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How do we roll the dice? I want to test it out so I know if I need to use it in my D&D games or keep using the Discord dice.


Alt+F4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Edit post


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Dice is bk


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh we can choose to not show the result in the post.

This makes cheating possible


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Unless we say

"Post reserved for rolling"

And then we roll

No way to cheat like this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 6, 2020)

Can avys be bigger, please? At least on mobile I can barely see my avy. Legit just a tiny box, also on my profile.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Dead serious now. And again forgive my eng.








I just came to the desktop and saw that imgs are too small.

First 2 img are too cramped as they are more lenghtier than wider, making them too small on desktop. When an img is lenghtier they should fill all the available lenght of the post.

3rd image is more wider than lenghtier, but it caps the hard limit of both in this site, looking cramped and unproportional compared to the original img.


Also the windth is too low, same as the lenght as explained above.

Is it possible to fix it?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

But to not always say bad things.

The size of the vids is just right and looks perfect imho so that´s great 

Kudos for that.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 6, 2020)

Make the dice white and max 100 faces, that's optimal dice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2020)

avatar sizes man. priority #1
nothing else even matters.
forget the rep
forget the dice
forget whatever other formatting you have in mind.
it doesn't even matter that kcc is sideways.

avatar sizes
fix em.
you will be paid in high quality nudes from the spaceghetto.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 6, 2020)

@Mbxx @Rinoa @Naruto
like in previous effort in XF1.5 (), is it possible to do auto-resize of pics in posts (and signatures, if one enable them)?

the layout breaking is unpleasant.


----------



## Ral (Nov 6, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Profile banners got nerfed, you can't have multiple images now.


If I’m not mistaken, that too, was an add-on in the previous version of the forums. In Xenforo v2x profile banners are native and only allow single images to be displayed such as how Facebook and the likes have it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Alt+F4
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Really cute, but I even have an "alt" key.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> @Mbxx @Rinoa @Naruto
> like in previous effort in XF1.5 (), is it possible to do auto-resize of pics in posts (and signatures, if one enable them)?
> 
> the layout breaking is unpleasant.


Yes, easiest CSS adjustment there is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Yes, easiest CSS adjustment there is.


so when you get your full powers again? is it now some kind of training arc of xenforo part 2 after initially losing powers in beginning of new season? don't tell me i have to wait till the mid or tazmo forbid end season for this.

in those rare times i ask someone: spoilers, please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> so when you get your full powers again? is it now some kind of training arc of xenforo part 2 after initially losing powers in beginning of new season? don't tell me i have to wait till the mid or tazmo forbid end season for this.
> 
> in those rare times i ask someone: spoilers, please!


Never again, am tired. I'm happy to just hang around with the staff and be old.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2020)

Also, Mbxx can easily do picture resizing with CSS, he doesn't need me for that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

instead of every1 throwing out stuff at mbxx

we shud just have an organized  to do list of the problems, AND what would be a possible solution

something like this, but with better english and more explanations than mine pls ^^

- *problem:* read and unread alerts appear nearly the same
- *solution:* add a different color highlight to the unread messages

- *problem:* avis are too small (max size so and so)
- *solution:* allow for more avi space (max size so and so)

- *problem:* dice are limited at 90 and cancelable
- *solution:* make them cap at 100 and bring them outside of edit so they are not cancelable

- *problem*: missing out couple of old NF styles
- *solution:* retrieve the NF skins codes/designs and apply them

- *problem:* lots of white space on the UI
- *solution:* optimize UI to make the most use of space available by maybe stretching the forums sideways.

- *problem:* rep is capped at 9999
- *solution:* refer to the rep power calculation methods and use it to determine every1's rep power as before


somthing like that. i'm not the best at doing this so if sm1 has more knowledge than me on this stuff pls go ahead and do a comprehensive neat list for mbxx to go thro

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

fuff said:


> among the things I mentioned before (avi, sig, emotes) here are some more
> 
> -the images on threads look huge and take more space
> -so much white space
> ...


So i guess, all that is fixed ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> instead of every1 throwing out stuff at mbxx
> 
> we shud just have an organized  to do list of the problems, AND what would be a possible solution
> 
> ...



Better ?




Go D. Usopp said:


> - *problem:* avis are too small (max size so and so)
> - *solution:* allow for more avi space (max size so and so)



LOL.



Go D. Usopp said:


> - *problem:* dice are limited at 90 and cancelable
> - *solution:* make them cap at 100 and bring them outside of edit so they are not cancelable



Default setting; now 100. Cancelable I do not get.



Go D. Usopp said:


> - *problem*: missing out couple of old NF styles
> - *solution:* retrieve the NF skins codes/designs and apply them



That does not work that way.



Go D. Usopp said:


> - *problem:* lots of white space on the UI
> - *solution:* optimize UI to make the most use of space available by maybe stretching the forums sideways.



Where ?



Go D. Usopp said:


> - *problem:* rep is capped at 9999
> - *solution:* refer to the rep power calculation methods and use it to determine every1's rep power as before



Well, i check.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Indra said:


> Why do we even need a new layout? Is there no option for old layout?



Does not work like that.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Hero said:


> Also is Naruto Orange Skin officially dead?


No.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Indra said:


> I just don't understand the basis for the new update. Is there an actual purpose? I haven't read any of the pages.
> 
> If not, we definitely need an option to go back towards old NF. This new update isn't awful, but it's not my cup of tea
> 
> I am sure it'll be fine within a few months of seeing it, but the old layout was perfect


Its pretty much the same.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Dead serious now. And again forgive my eng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now its too small. Max is 400pixel. You want now more ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> @Mbxx @Rinoa @Naruto
> like in previous effort in XF1.5 (), is it possible to do auto-resize of pics in posts (and signatures, if one enable them)?
> 
> the layout breaking is unpleasant.


I did that !?


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Ral said:


> If I’m not mistaken, that too, was an add-on in the previous version of the forums. In Xenforo v2x profile banners are native and only allow single images to be displayed such as how Facebook and the likes have it.


We do not need that.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Yes, easiest CSS adjustment there is.


Again, it was there  !?


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> instead of every1 throwing out stuff at mbxx
> 
> we shud just have an organized  to do list of the problems, AND what would be a possible solution
> 
> ...


I did answer before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> - *problem:* rep is capped at 9999
> - *solution:* refer to the rep power calculation methods and use it to determine every1's rep power as before




The reps had a formula which had previously been discussed and after a resolution applied and it has to be placed back if possible,  staff applied it before the upgrade and we will have to review it and discuss it even because as i already indicated there's members with their reps totally messed up after the upgrade. Some rep amounts on some members are really messed up.


It's just not about to putting some number, it's a formula we had that get lost with the upgrade and new plugin and we will have to talk between the team and then re-apply as well as fix the reps on some members who atm have - 11, 000 000 for example or +3, 000, 000,000.
The reps are back but they should be a feature that should be without access in all honesty until everything is back in place and i believe you guys can understand that some things take their time once the rep has had its time along the NF years until it appears as you knew it. It's not just about bring back, place a number.
Reps were always discussed between the team and after a decision was applied the formula, we have a new plugin to set things again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Now its too small. Max is 400pixel. You want now more ?



Someone else said it was too big before?

Well it wasn't me. A middle term should be feasible though. The person probably talked about width because of how much he/she must scroll down.

Lenght wise the hard limit should be as much as the lenght of the post.

For width make it scale according to lenght so it doesn't get unproportional.

Is it possible?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> instead of every1 throwing out stuff at mbxx
> 
> we shud just have an organized  to do list of the problems, AND what would be a possible solution
> 
> ...


Cool and friendly but do we need to waste so much time on feedback and implementation of things that weren't broken because he never paid attention to what do people even do here? 

The real problem is that the old version was worked on for years bit by bit and it was fine tuned regarding the features one at a time.

This update made it very basic and the options have to be brought back one at a time, again, but this time one after the other with no time for testing , which will take a LOT of time to get it how it used to be and if you can't get it to how it used to be you are killing community experience which is the very thing keeping people around.

It should have been extensively tested and worked upon before officially updating it and that's for a fact a mistake that obviously frustrates the community beside just 3 or 4 people who are contrarians by nature.

So get your "audience" involved more sooner rather than later @Mbxx, and also don't tear down anything before knowing what even made this place likeable before. You need to talk to your community before forcing them to make a change because they are what makes any forum. If you don't understand that then running a forum is pointless.

I guess it's gonna be a long and grueling journey of giving feedback for us to even approach to how it was for things that were good to begin with. 

Talk to people more before drastic changes, okay?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Not sure if it's been asked already (search engine doesn't work properly) but will dark skin get white text? I want to use it but having dark grey text really makes it hard to read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> The reps had a formula which had previously been discussed and after a resolution applied and it has to be placed back if possible,  staff applied it before the upgrade and we will have to review it and discuss it even because as i already indicated there's members with their reps totally messed up after the upgrade. Some rep amounts on some members are really messed up.
> 
> 
> It's just not about to putting some number, it's a formula we had that get lost with the upgrade and new plugin and we will have to talk between the team and then re-apply as well as fix the reps on some members who atm have - 11, 000 000 for example or +3, 000, 000,000.
> ...



Well, i can add any number / formula. I just need to know.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Someone else said it was too big before?
> 
> Well it wasn't me. A middle term should be feasible though. The person probably talked about width because of how much he/she must scroll down.
> 
> ...


Well, more than one person.

So, what you suggest, its 400x150 max now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Cool and friendly but do we need to waste so much time on feedback and implementation of things that weren't broken because he never paid attention to what do people even do here?
> 
> The real problem is that the old version was worked on for years bit by bit and it was fine tuned regarding the features one at a time.
> 
> ...


Does not work like that. You do not seem to understand, how much work, how complicated this all is.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Well, i can add any number / formula. I just need to know.



Should be 0 for everything.


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Not sure if it's been asked already (search engine doesn't work properly) but will dark skin get white text? I want to use it but having dark grey text really makes it hard to read.


Certain queries, yes, These need to be deactivated. Its not a big thing, but I fix it. My hope was that MySQL 8 will fix this issue.

And the second part with dark skin and white text .. not sure what you mean. Be more concrete, thanks. We got 6 skins and just be adding more.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Well, i can add any number / formula. I just need to know.


I tagged you about in the rep /staff thread.


----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Certain queries, yes, These need to be deactivated. Its not a big thing, but I fix it. My hope was that MySQL 8 will fix this issue.
> 
> And the second part with dark skin and white text .. not sure what you mean. Be more concrete, thanks. We got 6 skins and just be adding more.




Basically this. Grey text over dark skin isn't the ideal choice. Unfortunately that's the only img I got from before the update but that's how dark skin used to be



dark background + white text. Much easier for the eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So i guess, all that is fixed ?


nope still left:

-avatar size/sig size-when can we expect this?
-emotes location and format (one of the best thing about this forum was the emotes...now i have to scroll to find what i need...) 
*solution: *add the same format as before to access emotes
-ratings: you cant see who gave u what unless u click on each indi rating type


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

also for the sticky threads (that we have on the old forum) there was a colored banner that said "informative" for boruto general thread or brotuo tv scheulde etc etc so it didnt get mixed up with the other threads


*solution: *add the tags/colored boxes to the stickies


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Well, more than one person.
> 
> So, what you suggest, its 400x150 max now.



I believe a 16:9 ratio is the best since HD images will use this aspect ratio. 400x150 makes the img unproportional since the aspect ratio is off.

Having said that 960x540 seems good. Unfortunately I can´t test it but I believe it´s fine these hard limits.

If it´s too big (which I doubt) we can resize later. But it will definitely be better than what we have now.

Can we do it?

960x540


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

you have to click on the photos to see them zoomed in, which wasn't like that before. they would self fit themselves to your windows automatically.



Mbxx said:


> Better ?


no honestly the color is still ALMOST the same. please make it a bit distinct. maybe a bit orangish like how it looks b4

check this out, the 2nd and 3rd are unread but looks very similar to the rest 





Mbxx said:


> LOL.


what lol



Mbxx said:


> Default setting; now 100. Cancelable I do not get.


Say you clicked edit, then rolled a dice. you DO NOT have to click save to proceed with and save that edit. You can simply click cancel and that edit will not go through, meaning others will not see your roll. Only you will.

try to see the thread from our eyes, maybe for mods you can see the edited posts but we cannot. this is what i mean





Mbxx said:


> That does not work that way.


i do not know how it works, i was just referring to how our suggestions should look like, but of course others may have more info than what I provided.


Mbxx said:


> Where ?


there is unnecessary white space everywhere since avis/sigs r smaller now, but left and right margins are the most noticeable

look





Mbxx said:


> Well, i check.



i understand this one would take sometime to fix because there is a bug or smthing as mentioned by @Rinoa that inflates some people rep values. idk how it works but i'll leave this for those who do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Basically this. Grey text over dark skin isn't the ideal choice. Unfortunately that's the only img I got from before the update but that's how dark skin used to be
> 
> 
> 
> dark background + white text. Much easier for the eyes.


Noted; i check.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

to enlarge avis/sig, we must first expand the forum itself and get rid off or minimize the white space present on the left and right margin


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

fuff said:


> nope still left:
> 
> -avatar size/sig size-when can we expect this?
> -emotes location and format (one of the best thing about this forum was the emotes...now i have to scroll to find what i need...)
> ...


Whats your problem with sig ? Thats again 400x150 too. Avatars will stay for now.

Emotes location !? Not clear what you mean. The smilies are too difficult to find ?

Ratings ? Yea, how is that different ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I believe a 16:9 ratio is the best since HD images will use this aspect ratio. 400x150 makes the img unproportional since the aspect ratio is off.
> 
> Having said that 960x540 seems good. Unfortunately I can´t test it but I believe it´s fine these hard limits.
> 
> ...


That seems a little big. For the ratio; ok.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you have to click on the photos to see them zoomed in, which wasn't like that before. they would self fit themselves to your windows automatically.
> 
> 
> no honestly the color is still ALMOST the same. please make it a bit distinct. maybe a bit orangish like how it looks b4
> ...



I made it more dark; but ok; I look at it.




Go D. Usopp said:


> what lol
> 
> 
> Say you clicked edit, then rolled a dice. you DO NOT have to click save to proceed with and save that edit. You can simply click cancel and that edit will not go through, meaning others will not see your roll. Only you will.



So, they are not saved, if you do not press save after the throw ?
Or cancel it then ? 

I try.



Go D. Usopp said:


> try to see the thread from our eyes, maybe for mods you can see the edited posts but we cannot. this is what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was before too !?



Go D. Usopp said:


> i understand this one would take sometime to fix because there is a bug or smthing as mentioned by @Rinoa that inflates some people rep values. idk how it works but i'll leave this for those who do.


ok


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> That seems a little big. For the ratio; ok.



Then 800x450 pls  

if too big then

640x360

Preferably 800x450 and if too big, we can resize later.


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Whats your problem with sig ? Thats again 400x150 too. Avatars will stay for now.
> 
> Emotes location !? Not clear what you mean. The smilies are too difficult to find ?
> 
> Ratings ? Yea, how is that different ?


the sig is small...my gifs were not that tiny....i was able to put up a decent size not get it resized to a small banner

emotes...we were able to click on the icon and see the list horizontally, the new update we have to scroll down the list....so hard to find anything...

why will the ava stay like this for now? how cna i show off the amazing art used for them lol

I dont remember it being like that in the old forum..it was easier 


also guys we still have wayback machine to see the format:  (tho not everything works to show to old vs new sadly)


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

I feel like you took away the personalization through emjoi, ava, and sig usage and even our prfoile pages with the mutliple images....its too text dense like reddit almost...


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

and that circle thing for notification is tedious, i have to over around each notification to see if i read it or not....why not just have a different color (text box) for non-read ones?


edit:
I know i'm complaining a lot lol, but i'm notcing more different/missing features as i continue to post but can we get the right click back when text is selected on a post that allows to reply/quote that portion of the message?


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I made it more dark; but ok; I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, i cannot cancel the dice when I edit... If its possible, I would need an step for step explanation to reproduce.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 6, 2020)

Will we be able to read the old reputations we received from others? Or the old reactions we gave to others?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

yep dice is fixed now

ppl cannot cancel it

ty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

also notifications r much more clear now, tyvm

as for the white area left and right, it was not nearly as much b4. you could not even feel it


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2020)

hcheng02 said:


> Will we be able to read the old reputations we received from others? Or the old reactions we gave to others?


As i already explained the rep feature at the moment is not fixed yet and the plugin is new we still have to check about it and see solutions on some things in my opinion it should still be inaccessible since there are several things still to be settled.
At this moment it's the best answer that we can give, i ask for your understanding and that you guys wait about while we are trying to solve and work on it.

Ratings i do not know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 6, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> As i already explained the rep feature at the moment is not fixed yet and the plugin is new we still have to check about it and see solutions on some things in my opinion it should still be inaccessible since there are several things still to be settled.
> At this moment it's the best answer that we can give, i ask for your understanding and that you guys wait about while we are trying to solve and work on it.
> 
> Ratings i do not know.



I understand. I was just wondering whether it was actually still being worked on or not. Thanks for all your hard work!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tri (Nov 6, 2020)

anyone know what the new banner dimensions are?


----------



## JFF (Nov 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yep dice is fixed now
> 
> ppl cannot cancel it
> 
> ty


I did nothing LOOOOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I did nothing LOOOOL



??? it doesnt allow me to cancel now

idk what, but you did something brehhh  


unless??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 6, 2020)

w8 wtf i did refresh and ur right @Mbxx 

i actually can still cancel

dem got my hopes up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2020)

What we need is to increase the size limit of imgs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What we need is to increase the size limit of imgs


agree for sig and avis

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 7, 2020)

Lag is real on pages with a lot of text.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 7, 2020)

> Mbxx said:
> 
> 
> > I did that !?
> ...


 
save me @Naruto !


----------



## Naruto (Nov 7, 2020)

At least on Dark Blue, media is spanning off the container and stretching the width of the page:





A brief inspection of the page sheet shows this (at least partly) is why:


```
.bbWrapper img {
    max-width: 400px !important;
}
```

You need to add a media query so that it behaves differently on mobile, because 400px is too wide for phones:


```
@media only screen and (min-width: 768px) {
.bbWrapper img {
    max-width: 400px !important;
}
}
```

Add this to a global sheet to stop media from resizing beyond containers, :


```
img,
video {
    max-width: 100%;
}
```

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2020)

fuff said:


> agree for sig and avis



One thing at a time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2020)

Fix the dice


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 7, 2020)

Issue: the "There are more posts to display" bar that appears when new posts are made is no longer a link, like it was before the update. This means you have to refresh the page to see new posts, which is considerably less convenient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 7, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Issue: the "There are more posts to display" bar that appears when new posts are made is no longer a link, like it was before the update. This means you have to refresh the page to see new posts, which is considerably less convenient.


Iirc even before the update clicking the link refreshes the page anyway.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 7, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Avatars will stay for now.


sinful decision.
have you no taste for aesthetics???
nf had the best damn aesthetics on the internet now it's some watered down copy/pasta on xf.
save us mbox, you are the only one who can do this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 7, 2020)

If bigger avatars simply aren't a priority for now then that's understandable, but 96x96 is unacceptable in the long term. It's too small.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 7, 2020)

Naruto said:


> At least on Dark Blue, media is spanning off the container and stretching the width of the page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I look at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 7, 2020)

@Mbxx 
Can you bring back the original Naruto theme?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Nov 7, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> If bigger avatars simply aren't a priority for now then that's understandable, but 96x96 is unacceptable in the long term. It's too small.


yea, its fine for now but at some point we should at least 150x150 back or 150x200


----------



## Shizune (Nov 7, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Mbxx
> Can you bring back the original Naruto theme?


I'm really hoping to have this back as well.

Also, any news about whether gif avatars will be returning?


----------



## Alita (Nov 7, 2020)

Alita said:


> The new reputation system I am a bit confused about. In the past you could give or take rep depending on what your current rep was. Now you can give at minimum -4999 points to at maximum 9999 points. But my rep isn't at 9999 points so what is the deal with this? Is that just the maximum you can give and take in general now regardless of your rep?



@Mbxx @MShadows @Raiden  do you guys have any info or clarification in regards to this?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 7, 2020)

Alita said:


> The new reputation system I am a bit confused about. In the past you could give or take rep depending on what your current rep was. Now you can give at minimum -4999 points to at maximum 9999 points. But my rep isn't at 9999 points so what is the deal with this? Is that just the maximum you can give and take in general now regardless of your rep?


That's because there is no rep formula at work at the moment. As previously mentioned, the reputation system is still being worked on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2020)

^this!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 8, 2020)

when im in a thread randomly, normally a button will appear that will say skip to unread...can that be added again?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2020)

fuff said:


> when im in a thread randomly, normally a button will appear that will say skip to unread...can that be added again?



Ill alert the sadmin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 8, 2020)

@Mbxx @Naruto
yesssss
 
thank you!


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2020)

Not sure if this has been noticed, but when making threadmarks and labelling them, the text is bright white and hard to see when using the Light NF Style skin.


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2020)

Also images are small in posts? It says I can adjust the size but it's extremely limited.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Also images are small in posts? It says I can adjust the size but it's extremely limited.


Because he made them 250px instead of relying on the media query with container limits. Also video is still warping the page width.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Because he made them 250px instead of relying on the media query with container limits. Also video is still warping the page width.



but its better than before, that for sure.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

@Naruto could I, in theory just edit my style sheet for this page through grease monkey or something and make it appear a little bit easier? Like I could probably get the page to stretch better and like images appear correctly, right? 

And yeah, avatars are too small and we can't even do them long ways anymore because of how the update treats them (I tried making the height 400 and the width 7/10 of that (That was the old ratio with 175x250) and it just cropped it to a square). 

I understand that there is a lot of little things going on, but it feels like if everything was upscaled a little and the avatars and images were fixed people would be a little more accepting of things. The layout looks clean and all, but there's a lot of unused space.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @Naruto could I, in theory just edit my style sheet for this page through grease monkey or something and make it appear a little bit easier? Like I could probably get the page to stretch better and like images appear correctly, right?


Yeah, absolutely. Literally just add the rules I pasted in those blocks and you're golden for embedded media.

You can't fix avatars with sheets though, that's template work.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, absolutely. Literally just add the rules I pasted in those blocks and you're golden for embedded media.
> 
> You can't fix avatars with sheets though, that's template work.


Okay, cool. I think I can do that. I just need to figure out if it's still possible in Safari. If not I don't feel like even bothering with Chrome just for that.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, cool. I think I can do that. I just need to figure out if it's still possible in Safari. If not I don't feel like even bothering with Chrome just for that.


Mbxx will probably fix this given enough time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Mbxx will probably fix this given enough time.


 I mean for now I just pressed ⌘+ like three or four times and made the webpage zoom in real far.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

Why do gif avatars not work?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Why do gif avatars not work?


Because your gif is cropped/resized and saved as jpg by XF2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

All I want is that the posted imgs appear bigger


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> All I want is that the posted imgs appear bigger


You can try what I did, manually zoom in on the browser. Like if you're on a web page and press ctrl and the plus symbol or minus it zooms in and out, Ctrl 0 returns it to the default. 

On a Mac it's cmd +/-

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 8, 2020)

@Mbxx when you get a chance could you please increase the size of posted images back to their automatic size? They're ridiculously small at the moment, if they have text on them it's near illegible unless you put your face close to the screen.

Zooming in is only a temporary solution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can try what I did, manually zoom in on the browser. Like if you're on a web page and press ctrl and the plus symbol or minus it zooms in and out, Ctrl 0 returns it to the default.
> 
> On a Mac it's cmd +/-



I'm normally on mobile so it's pretty easy to zoom in.

Even so they're too small. Nothing like coming at the right size 

I'm even unmotivated to post imgs because of their size now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm even unmotivated to post imgs because of their size now


this, it's ruining fanart posts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 8, 2020)

I dont even like posting on NF anymore 

I have been using the original Naruto theme since 2009

It's not the same without it. It feels like i have joined a new and boring forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 8, 2020)

slicey said:


> @Mbxx when you get a chance could you please increase the size of posted images back to their automatic size? They're ridiculously small at the moment, if they have text on them it's near illegible unless you put your face close to the screen.
> 
> Zooming in is only a temporary solution.


for mobile browsing it will be bad. the only real solution is to do the trick Jackk and Naruto did. hopefully Mbxx will do it right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> for mobile browsing it will be bad. the only real solution is to do the trick Jackk and Naruto did. hopefully Mbxx will do it right.




I had no problems with it before?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

But yeah the trick Naruto did should be the best solution.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 8, 2020)

Shounen Heroes was the best skin imo.

It was light but not too light, and made the forum feel different enough.

I would love it if it got added again.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 8, 2020)

We'd have almost everything back by now if only Mbxx allowed staff to help him. Sad!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

This is what happens when cognitive dissonance meets emotional involvement/dependency for/in a certain subject/object

Really, we don't deserve what's happening.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

damn they limited embedded images...they are tiny now.
make max width 500px at least....


----------



## Gin (Nov 8, 2020)

is rep supposed to be fixed?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2020)

Rep really needs to be private

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I had no problems with it before?


well maybe its dependent from phone to phone.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Shounen Heroes was the best skin imo.
> 
> It was light but not too light, and made the forum feel different enough.
> 
> I would love it if it got added again.


for me in XF1.5, Akatsuki and Dark styles were the best. always swapped between them, as skins for bright and dark places.

btw i was not fond how some specific function with the Naruto style turn to, but i didn't mentioned it before to not upset those members who request it.

on XF2 im very fond of Dark Blue style, its good for both bright and dark places. i pray it will be better with the magic of old legends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Also I meant to ask this for some days now.

I've read some posts praising the mobile version like it's the second coming of Christ.

While I feel it's like the snake deceiving Eve into eating the fruit from the Forbidden Tree.

What gives?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also I meant to ask this for some days now.
> 
> I've read some posts praising the mobile version like it's the second coming of Christ.
> 
> ...


It's okay but not as smooth as before especially if clicking to check the ratings. Like, it expands the page and then shrinks it back and it's tilting the crap out of me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Not sure if this has been noticed, but when making threadmarks and labelling them, the text is bright white and hard to see when using the Light NF Style skin.


Ok, I check.



Simon said:


> Also images are small in posts? It says I can adjust the size but it's extremely limited.



I made now changes up to 600pixel.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, cool. I think I can do that. I just need to figure out if it's still possible in Safari. If not I don't feel like even bothering with Chrome just for that.


What is the issue with Safari !?



T-Pein™ said:


> Why do gif avatars not work?


Too extensive. We consider adding them back.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> All I want is that the posted imgs appear bigger


They do.


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

slicey said:


> @Mbxx when you get a chance could you please increase the size of posted images back to their automatic size? They're ridiculously small at the moment, if they have text on them it's near illegible unless you put your face close to the screen.
> 
> Zooming in is only a temporary solution.


I did!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

@Mbxx 

So now it's what?

600x???


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I dont even like posting on NF anymore
> 
> I have been using the original Naruto theme since 2009
> 
> It's not the same without it. It feels like i have joined a new and boring forum.


We add it back!



Blackbeard said:


> for mobile browsing it will be bad. the only real solution is to do the trick Jackk and Naruto did. hopefully Mbxx will do it right.


I think, it looks all good for mobile.



Shrike said:


> It's okay but not as smooth as before especially if clicking to check the ratings. Like, it expands the page and then shrinks it back and it's tilting the crap out of me.


What ... I do not get that.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> So now it's what?
> 
> 600x???


Yes.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Shounen Heroes was the best skin imo.
> 
> It was light but not too light, and made the forum feel different enough.
> 
> I would love it if it got added again.


It will.



Kinjin said:


> We'd have almost everything back by now if only Mbxx allowed staff to help him. Sad!


Dream on )))))

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> damn they limited embedded images...they are tiny now.
> make max width 500px at least....


600 now.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Yes.



You gave the width, but what about the lenght?

Is it still 150px?

We talked about 16:9 aspect ratio.

640x450 at least


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You gave the width, but what about the lenght?
> 
> Is it still 150px?
> 
> ...


There is no ratio for images; its 600px.


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Rep really needs to be private


It is !?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> There is no ratio for images; its 600px.





Mbxx said:


> That seems a little big. For the ratio; ok.





Always happy to help


----------



## slicey (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I did!


Thanks! If you could make them bigger again, that would be brilliant, they're still not quite big enough.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Dream on )))))


You mean @dream? 

Btw you have the option to quote multiple posts at once with +Quote. Making 6 (!) posts in a row is considering as spam by our forum rules.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> We add it back!


Where i don't see it


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Where i don't see it


I did not saw, we did, we will do.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 600 now.



Test




this is locking it at 300px

.bbWrapper img {

    /* max-width: 300px !important;


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Always happy to help



that is not how it works.
height is always auto,
width will always be 600px or less.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

anyone else getting twitter cut off like this?


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> anyone else getting twitter cut off like this?


Looks fine to me.


----------



## slicey (Nov 8, 2020)

@Mbxx the sizes of pics now are great!!! Thank you!!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> that is not how it works.
> height is always auto,
> width will always be 600px or less.



Truthfully, I´m just saying that cause I was asked.

All I care about is for it to be like it was before.

And a dev/tech should know it without needing to ask an ignorant user.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2020)

Having said that. Img still too small compared to before the update.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2020)

Video still stretches beyond boundaries on mobile.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 8, 2020)

When are ratings for dark nf skin being fixed? Only 'like' is available


----------



## Flame (Nov 8, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> When are ratings for dark nf skin being fixed? Only 'like' is available


Works fine for me. You need to hover over the like button and it will pop up a rating menu.



no clue how it is with mobile tho


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> Works fine for me. You need to hover over the like button and it will pop up a rating menu.
> 
> 
> 
> no clue how it is with mobile tho


yh thanks but I'm on mobile


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 8, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> yh thanks but I'm on mobile


just tap it, the list should come up.
though sometimes it'll just add a like.
it's moody.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Video still stretches beyond boundaries on mobile.



And what post is that?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 8, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> When are ratings for dark nf skin being fixed? Only 'like' is available



Not true,
Its a gover effect.
Hover on it and the rest show up.
And mobile they just always show up.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 8, 2020)

I could get used to this it actually helps me keep track of notifications I do wish the avatars were bigger though.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2020)

When will the proper rep power be restored?


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Avatars are larger now.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Ultrafragor (Nov 8, 2020)

smileys are too small

make them bigger and easier to navigate

I need reaction emotes


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Avatars are larger now.



they feel the same  

how r u planning to enlarge them without reducing the insane amount of white space left and right tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

96 > 120 now. That around 25%

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 96 > 120 now. That around 25%



is that on phone only? i dont feel it on PC at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is that on phone only? i dont feel it on PC at all



PC; I can turn them back 
Maybe its cache for you.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> PC; I can turn them back
> Maybe its cache for you.



for brief seconds b4 u said that u resized anything, pictures got weirdly inflated and werent on the borders anymore so I thought it was only me

I cleared my cache and it returned them to normal

I do not notice any size increase tbh


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 96 > 120 now. That around 25%


Can you make it 175 x 250?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 8, 2020)

oh avis r large on convos now, but not on main threads lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm curious will old styles come back? Are we redoing the senior avatar size and returning sigs to normal size?

Also, at least on the dark nf style, the admin colors username bleeds too much into the dark layout. Perhaps adding white dropshadow to all forum usernames that have a darker color could be an option kinda like yours @Mbxx?

Also, whats the word on paid stuff like images in the usertitle and the like returning?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Avy is much bigger now guys!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 9, 2020)

this is what I meant


----------



## Sloan (Nov 9, 2020)

How do I quote a persons post separately now?

Like as in I want to respond to things in a post separately and quoting them separately?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 9, 2020)

Sloan said:


> How do I quote a persons post separately now?
> 
> Like as in I want to respond to things in a post separately and quoting them separately?



click anywhere on the quote then click enter and it will split the quote for ya

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Avy is much bigger now guys!


Phone?  Doesn't bypass the post on my PC.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> click anywhere on the quote then click enter and it will split the quote for ya


Thanks :x

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Phone?  Doesn't bypass the post on my PC.



PM.





Sloan said:


> How do I quote a persons post separately now?
> 
> Like as in I want to respond to things in a post separately and quoting them separately?


Exactly like how you do it before? 

Click + Quote on all the quotes
Insert quote


----------



## Sloan (Nov 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM?

I don't see a [Sabo-5414124] 

or

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Dream on )))))


why not? wouldnt it be easier on ur end to get help...?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 9, 2020)

Sloan said:


> PM?





Sloan said:


> I don't see a [Sabo-5414124]





Sloan said:


> or


@Sabo I meant breaking up a post like this not just quoting 5 different posts and inserting the quotes :x


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 9, 2020)

@Mbxx let us and staff help u, together we will make NF great again !!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mbxx let us and staff help u, together we will make NF great again !!



Heck no,
He cant willy nilly give users admin rights.
They are trying to rise up and start a coup.
He has slowly but surely started fixing everything.
Inhave 0 issues in mobile.
Just small features like gif avatars but I can wait.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Heck no,
> He cant willy nilly give users admin rights.
> They are trying to rise up and start a coup.
> He has slowly but surely started fixing everything.
> ...



what are we on, Game of NF? 

yes u caught me red handed, my plan was to overthrow the government aka mbxx and take his place 

dem better luck for me next time I guess 

- Usopp, no Usopping !!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 9, 2020)

@Mbxx care to change the ratings bar to how it was before? when scrolling i don't want by mistake to click on them. also aesthetically it look bad, and distracting in a bad way.

i don't care about the other skins, but please protect Dark Blue style of this madness.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 9, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> change the ratings bar to how it was before


NO
now it is perfect

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 9, 2020)

Avatars are bigger but blurry? This just me or ?


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 9, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> NO
> now it is perfect


if a change isn't apply to a skin that you use, i don't see why you need to care.

im sure Mbxx can even copy a skin and make "Dark Blue Sanity style" for i hope more members who agree with me.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Daily reminder #3

Fix the posted img size.

600px is too small.

Increase it to fill the lenght of the post. Or more precisely to how it was before the update.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 9, 2020)

Daily reminder to bring back the old forums because people are actually stopping posting. It's deadder than ever in here. I don't think anyone gives a shit about security when it becomes a total ghost town.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder #3
> 
> Fix the posted img size.
> 
> ...


Naruto provided him the codes so images appear as before the update, but he refuses to listen.


```
@media only screen and (max-width: 480px) {whatever dimensions you want to apply to an element in MOBILE view}
```


```
@media only screen and (min-width: 768px) {whatever dimensions you want to apply to an element in DESKTOP view}
```


```
img,
video {
    max-width: 100%;
}
```

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Naruto provided him the codes so images appear as before the update, but he refuses to listen.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That's just sad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what are we on, Game of NF?


You would be surprised the type of politics going on in this site.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 9, 2020)

@Mbxx the way the reactions show up on desktop now is great, thanks, i haven't made a single mistake today when reacting to people's posts


----------



## JFF (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's just sad



Not sure what you mean. 100% for mobile is not a good idea here. As it is not in desktop. Possible far to big pictures. I will probably add something else for this.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's just sad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure what you mean. 100% for mobile is not a good idea here. As it is not in desktop. Possible far to big pictures. I will probably add something else for this.



Just use these codes as @Kinjin said



Kinjin said:


> Naruto provided him the codes so images appear as before the update, but he refuses to listen.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure what you mean.



Well you're never sure right?

Basic deduction seems like rocket science.

This normally happens when the brain is on overdrive and is unable to process new info outside of the normal daily input.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just use these codes as @Kinjin said



Were you here immediately after the relaunch? Images used to be unlimited sized, but posts the people wrote became difficult to see.

Which is why images should be width-limited, as they are now. We're not an image gallery, we're a discussion forum, and posts full of huge images makes it hard to follow the flow of conversation.

If you look at major message board type sites, there are two types. The ones where the actual posts are width-limited to something much smaller than a PC screen, such as Facebook or Reddit, do not have separate image width limits. But due to the limited _post_ column width the images stretch to maybe 600px at best. The ones that have text boxes almost as wide as the PC screen will have images width-limited, so you don't go dizzy trying to find where a post starts and stops. Example is 2chan. Their images are something tiny like 200px.

Currently we have settled on 500px width limit for images. 500px. Has a nice Tumblr feel to it don't you think? Does anyone actually use Tumblr anymore?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 9, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Were you here immediately after the relaunch? Images used to be unlimited sized, but posts the people wrote became difficult to see.
> 
> Which is why images should be width-limited, as they are now. We're not an image gallery, we're a discussion forum, and posts full of huge images makes it hard to follow the flow of conversation.
> 
> ...



I intend to add a light box.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Were you here immediately after the relaunch? Images used to be unlimited sized, but posts the people wrote became difficult to see.
> 
> Which is why images should be width-limited, as they are now. We're not an image gallery, we're a discussion forum, and posts full of huge images makes it hard to follow the flow of conversation.
> 
> ...



I was but didn't go to the PC before the "fix".

Images should be width-limited I agree.

However

2 options:

1- increase the lenght size to the max ( max = lenght size of a post) and the width should adjust according to lenght.

2 - Make it like before and use spoiler tags like before if needed. I didn't see any complaints before so any justification now to why it should be different after the update is negligible.

The update by itself should not be a justification to change something that was never brought up as wrong.

So it stands to reason that how it is now is unjustifiable and any changes to it should only be made after everything comes back to how it was before.

Then after that a community discussion to see what should be changed for a better user experience.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2020)

Restore all the ratings posts received before the update.

This thread had over 50 winner ratings for example which got lost after the update:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

Rep is wack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was but didn't go to the PC before the "fix".
> 
> Images should be width-limited I agree.
> 
> ...






For  your two options, I don't understand #1  What is the length of a post? It varies according to the content, no?

As for #2 that is a good point. People used to spoiler tag big images. Kinda like how you learn not to shout in public, people grow manners. So it is possible to go back to that.

However, since the forum looks and behaves differently, it's not always a good idea to make everything like it was before. Limited image size as the forums stands _right now_ makes things easier to read. Maybe when Mbxx adds a light box it will be easier to distinguish posts, even with big images around, and we can get rid of it the image size limit.

It's not hard to click an image to see it in full, anyway. And this is easily reverseable. I think issues like restoring ratings should be a priority.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> For  your two options, I don't understand #1  What is the length of a post? It varies according to the content, no?
> 
> As for #2 that is a good point. People used to spoiler tag big images. Kinda like how you learn not to shout in public, people grow manners. So it is possible to go back to that.
> 
> ...



None of this invalidates what I say and/or make it any less true (regarding 2 and beyond it)

And (again) as I said

Bringing now problems that were never there before at the same time as the "update" is intelectual dishonesty. And you can't use coincidence for it.

Unless ofc people were talking about img sizes and wanting to change it before the update. In this case you can conceivably counter argument what I said. And actually seriously thinking about changing it, not just "complaining" about img size.

If you can't provide posts that demonstrate this, any distortion you try to make is mooth and my argumentation is irrefutable.



Also

Generally speaking:


"Problems" can be raised for any other kind img size (or for anything in life) since perfection doesn't exist. Pointing out that the previous img size is not perfect won't make this "new solution" better or more valid since problems can be raised equally for it.

As such my point stands (from my previous post) no matter what you try to say, as explained above.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2020)

Seriously stop fucking around. Just set up the old forum in a new server (or old server if it’s still there), migrate the data over, match rep total per member to before, and then use this forum as a UAT and spend the next 6 months improving this upgrade before doing the migration back.

Do this and people will get as much funding as needed go sort this out.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Images used to be unlimited sized, but posts the people wrote became difficult to see.


the best times.
there is nothing like fucking up a page with a fuckhuge pic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 9, 2020)

Conversations are now up to 25 again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Rep really needs to be private


Nah, leave it like it is. This way when members with six months on the forum rep circle their way to the millions someone notices it, because apparently y'all can't check. 

It's like paychecks, we need transparency.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> What is the issue with Safari !?


The issue was about editing how it sees web pages. I don't think it has access to things like grease monkey.


----------



## JFF (Nov 9, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nah, leave it like it is. This way when members with six months on the forum rep circle their way to the millions someone notices it, because apparently y'all can't check.
> 
> It's like paychecks, we need transparency.


I think rep is private. I do not see anything else.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I think rep is private. I do not see anything else.


3891855 ring a bell?


----------



## Sloan (Nov 9, 2020)

Did the avatars get reverted to a smaller size again after yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 9, 2020)

@Mbxx 

i like that now we can type a couple of letters of an emote text and the appropriate suggestions pop up. it's a very useful feature.

also people crying over the uniform avy size should get a personality

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2020)

When are big avys coming back


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2020)

where's my big avatar


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> When are big avys coming back


also this


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2020)

also rep is still a hot mess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2020)

also can we just cancel the upgrade because it patently was not (an upgrade)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> i like that now we can type a couple of letters of an emote text and the appropriate suggestions pop up. it's a very useful feature.
> 
> also people crying over the uniform avy size should get a personality

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2020)

Gin said:


> also rep is still a hot mess


This.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

Guess my post just got ignored. I know another forum who is already on xenoforo 2.2 and has large avatars and it is not an issue for them. So, to me yes, everything returning it's previous size is very much doable and should be on the table imho.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Guess my post just got ignored. I know another forum who is already on xenoforo 2.2 and has large avatars and it is not an issue for them. So, to me yes, everything returning it's previous size is very much doable and should be on the table imho.


I mean it's totally doable, they wouldn't take something that standard for forums away. There might be a plug in or a setting.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2020)

@Mbxx search function is missing on light skin (not sure about others).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mbxx search function is missing on light skin (not sure about others).


I have it on the dark blue, but it seemingly can't find things.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

BTW, I also cleared cache and the avatars are indeed the same size.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 10, 2020)

The avatars were somewhat larger yesterday for a short while. Not it looks like they're back to being small boxes. 

Large avatars are definitely doable though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 10, 2020)

We'd probably have avatars already if brainlets weren't demanding time and resources be spent in order for rep to be migrated and reformula'd.

Also where did my search button go, I don't need a quick-press to switch between dark and light skin. I will never go back to light, trust me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

Santí said:


> We'd probably have avatars already if brainlets weren't demanding time and resources be spent in order for rep to be migrated and reformula'd.
> 
> Also where did my search button go, I don't need a quick-press to switch between dark and light skin. I will never go back to light, trust me.



You never been of the light. What do you mean sir?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2020)

This forum layout reminds me of when I tried to make a MAL account for a meme a year ago, got told I had an existing account from 2009, went to the trouble of recovering it, then left it to rot again.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2020)

Also seeing everyone's exact rep numbers feels like a swift kick in the dick.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 10, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Restore all the ratings posts received before the update.
> 
> This thread had over 50 winner ratings for example which got lost after the update:


@Mbxx this is but one example of a thread that had a very high number of ratings. 
Many other threads have lost all of the ratings they had received prior to the update. 

It would be highly appreciated by everyone in the community if you could restore the ratings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> None of this invalidates what I say and/or make it any less true (regarding 2 and beyond it)
> 
> And (again) as I said
> 
> ...


Your point stands. My point stands. The thing is, the look of the forum already changed. So we can't actually make everything go back to the way they were by removing image size limit. At least one person besides me complained about the new interface being confusing, and shrinking images in posts helped with that. And you haven't given any reason why limitless images on a discussion board is the way to go, as far as I know  .

Either way, since it's a couple of lines of script to flip it, I don't think we should be debating about it as a priority in this thread, which is better reserved for identifying fixes that possibly need extensive Super Admin help while Mbxx still has our attention. So I will refrain from discussing this in here any further until other issues are resolved.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 10, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> Also seeing everyone's exact rep numbers feels like a swift kick in the dick.


Those aren't even the real numbers though, shit is just so broken.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 10, 2020)

there is no search function @Mbxx


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Your point stands. My point stands. The thing is, the look of the forum already changed. So we can't actually make everything go back to the way they were by removing image size limit. At least one person besides me complained about the new interface being confusing, and shrinking images in posts helped with that. And you haven't given any reason why limitless images on a discussion board is the way to go, as far as I know  .
> 
> Either way, since it's a couple of lines of script to flip it, I don't think we should be debating about it as a priority in this thread, which is better reserved for identifying fixes that possibly need extensive Super Admin help while Mbxx still has our attention. So I will refrain from discussing this in here any further until other issues are resolved.





And since it's only a few line of scripts all the more reason to downgrade this surprising resistance and just do it.

Give it back. Kaeshite!



Baka oni-chan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2020)

Daily reminder #4




Day 4

Dear diary,

It's been 4 days since it was asked for the posted img size to go back to its original size as before the update. @Mbxx still didn't change even after 96h have passed for something that would take ~15min. I foresee dark times ahead for NF and for all remaining users. Dark times indeed. It would not be an overstatement to say that we've reached the Medieval ages of NF.

How long can we go on with how things are before the forum dies?

May God be with us.

10/11/2020

Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Your point stands. My point stands. The thing is, the look of the forum already changed. So we can't actually make everything go back to the way they were by removing image size limit. At least one person besides me complained about the new interface being confusing, and shrinking images in posts helped with that. And you haven't given any reason why limitless images on a discussion board is the way to go, as far as I know  .
> 
> Either way, since it's a couple of lines of script to flip it, I don't think we should be debating about it as a priority in this thread, which is better reserved for identifying fixes that possibly need extensive Super Admin help while Mbxx still has our attention. So I will refrain from discussing this in here any further until other issues are resolved.


No one is asking for limitless, how about images that something besides an ant can read? Like any image with text in it looks like trash and the auto resize kind of crushes it. 

We were just fine before with the limit set by mods enforcing people not posting huge imagines and as someone who posts huge photos in a thread most of them resize themselves anyway to fit within a certain amount. But you could click on them and expand them to see the full thing before too. 

It's kind of odd that people are saying the same thing over and over again and it's not like we're all asking for frivolous stuff like more rep or like it's not a thing we had before, just put it back how it used to be. If it was a problem it would have also been a problem on the site going back a decade...


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Images are at 600pixel -- I am not really sure, where your problem is. An mouseclick on the right and you can see the full picture. I am looking for a lightbox solution. But now the search and blogs are priorities.

I doubt the majority wants full pictures that overlay a thread.


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one is asking for limitless, how about images that something besides an ant can read? Like any image with text in it looks like trash and the auto resize kind of crushes it.
> 
> We were just fine before with the limit set by mods enforcing people not posting huge imagines and as someone who posts huge photos in a thread most of them resize themselves anyway to fit within a certain amount. But you could click on them and expand them to see the full thing before too.
> 
> It's kind of odd that people are saying the same thing over and over again and it's not like we're all asking for frivolous stuff like more rep or like it's not a thing we had before, just put it back how it used to be. If it was a problem it would have also been a problem on the site going back a decade...



600pixel -- that is too small ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> 600pixel -- that is too small ?


Maybe I'm not seeing the change for some reason, let me try another skin and cache refresh.


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing the change for some reason, let me try another skin and cache refresh.



Give me a link, I check.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Images are at 600pixel -- I am not really sure, where your problem is. An mouseclick on the right and you can see the full picture. I am looking for a lightbox solution. But now the search and blogs are priorities.
> 
> I doubt the majority wants full pictures that overlay a thread.



Put it back the way it was before the update.

You doubt the majority wants, based on nothing.

No one wanted it different in the first place before the update came.

Put the way it was before the update, as per Naruto gave you the codes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Put it back the way it was before the update.
> 
> You doubt the majority wants, based on nothing.
> 
> ...


This.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2020)

@Mbxx  here are the codes



> ```
> @media only screen and (max-width: 480px) {whatever dimensions you want to apply to an element in MOBILE view}
> ```
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2020)

15 min. No excuses.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 15 min. No excuses.


He legit semi-nuked Nf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 10, 2020)

mbxx flaunting his god mode hacks.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> i like that now we can type a couple of letters of an emote text and the appropriate suggestions pop up. it's a very useful feature.
> 
> *also people crying over the uniform avy size should get a personality*



Having a big avatar makes the forum fun for a lot of users. I don't think it's necessarily an issue of personality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> i like that now we can type a couple of letters of an emote text and the appropriate suggestions pop up. it's a very useful feature.
> 
> also people crying over the uniform avy size should get a personality





Raiden said:


> Having a big avatar makes the forum fun for a lot of users. I don't think it's necessarily an issue of personality.



I like how he attributed it to personality. Speaks volumes.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 10, 2020)

I mean we don't need a forum, let's just use IRC!

People who need skins or avatars or any kind of features should get a personality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> i like that now we can type a couple of letters of an emote text and the appropriate suggestions pop up. it's a very useful feature.
> 
> also people crying over the uniform avy size should get a personality


Horrible take. It's like you don't know this community at all and just randomly toss out what you feel not caring what most people are saying.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 10, 2020)

Just waiting to be able to rep people again lol.


----------



## Santí (Nov 10, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean we don't need a forum, let's just use IRC!
> 
> People who need skins or avatars or any kind of features should get a personality.


@Smoke tell em

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah not having those sounds like something that would crash interest here. It's fun to have a cool avy!


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 10, 2020)

all of you disrespecting the sanctity of avatar sizes which we fought for.
shame on you!
mbxx, we fought for these avatar sizes. we won those battles. there is no war.
you respect that we won those battles or i swear to god i'ma call you fat or something.
press the damn buttons.
use the damn code.
this is not the NF we made.

do the right thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

I farted on most of you. Just so you know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 10, 2020)

Rion Uchiha: Elevating the level of discussion since 2011.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> all of you disrespecting the sanctity of avatar sizes which we fought for.
> shame on you!
> mbxx, we fought for these avatar sizes. we won those battles. there is no war.
> you respect that we won those battles or i swear to god i'ma call you fat or something.
> ...



I have an idea.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I have an idea.


he's gonna make them even smaller.
watch this space.


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

Check "Bigger than Life" Style. Are we happy ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Check "Bigger than Life" Style. Are we happy ?


for now.
your work is not done though but go ahead and rifle through the rest of your priorities list.
we shall be back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 10, 2020)

I am not certain if this is related to the upgrade, but, when I attempt to view all posts that I have made, I receive a message that states "you do not have permission to perform this action," which is obviously a problem, since I like being able to view all posts that I have made.


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not certain if this is related to the upgrade, but, when I attempt to view all posts that I have made, I receive a message that states "you do not have permission to perform this action," which is obviously a problem, since I like being able to view all posts that I have made.


THere was a short issue just now. Related to the search.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 10, 2020)

Santí said:


> Rion Uchiha: Elevating the level of discussion since 2011.



Better than a lot of you shitbags. That's for sure. But, thank you Santi for noticing my contributions to this place in the dark wretches of the internet.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> THere was a short issue just now. Related to the search.



Now, I am receiving a message that says "no results found," so I hope that this issue is resolved, soon.


----------



## JFF (Nov 10, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Now, I am receiving a message that says "no results found," so I hope that this issue is resolved, soon.



I think I fixed the issue now; its complicated with the search. Looks very good now. There was bug I had to fix.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 10, 2020)

Is it just me or is the spoiler tag not working?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Test




Test

Seems to be working?


*Spoiler*: _Test_ 



Test


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 11, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> the best times.
> there is nothing like fucking up a page with a fuckhuge pic.



I remember we used to be able to rep long cats back in the day....


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> also people crying over the uniform avy size should get a personality



mbxx should worry about this dead last.
literally non essential.
keep it small for everyone.


the madlad actually did it tho.
bigger than life style.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Check "Bigger than Life" Style. Are we happy ?


It's great to see big avis again, thanks  When you get a chance please make sigs bigger in that style too, they're still tiny


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 11, 2020)

slicey said:


> It's great to see big avis again, thanks  When you get a chance please make sigs bigger in that style too, they're still tiny



heck no,
Those big sigs are dumb AF/
They just clutter up the place.
looks spammy .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 11, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> heck no,
> Those big sigs are dumb AF/
> They just clutter up the place.
> looks spammy .


Even a little bit bigger is fine, if you look at mine you can barely read the text.

Plus if it's called the "bigger than life" style then everything should be bigger.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 11, 2020)

slicey said:


> Even a little bit bigger is fine, if you look at mine you can barely read the text.
> 
> Plus if it's called the "bigger than life" style then everything should be bigger.



Ok Ill allow it,
215px height max.
currently its at 150px

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 11, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Ok Ill allow it,
> 215px height max.
> currently its at 150px


@Mbxx please and thank you


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 11, 2020)

also bring back flags. plz

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Nov 11, 2020)

Suddenly I can't find my threads in my post I only need to search them in the battle domes which I have post them. I'm going to '' Find all threads by Xelioszzapporro'' and it says ''No results found''
And also all my ''Find all content by Xelioszzapporro''  doesn't appear either. Except for the latest posts.


Please help me to return my threads.

Edit: On top of that I can't even find other users threads and content it also says ''no results found'' and I check at least 30 different users.


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Suddenly I can't find my threads in my post I only need to search them in the battle domes which I have post them. I'm going to '' Find all threads by Xelioszzapporro'' and it says ''No results found''
> And also all my ''Find all content by Xelioszzapporro''  doesn't appear either. Except for the latest posts.
> 
> 
> ...


The search option was being fixed earlier. Try again and it should be working properly now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> The search option was being fixed earlier. Try again and it should be working properly now.


The only thing that appears are my current posts from now on though , which is positive... But all my previous thread in ''the find all threads from Xelioszzapporro'' are gone...Would they also appear afterwards ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> The only thing that appears are my current posts from now on though , which is positive... But all my previous thread in ''the find all threads from Xelioszzapporro'' are gone...Would they also appear afterwards ?


Not entirely sure because it's not working for me either 

I'll throw this in the forum upgrade thread and see if mbxx has an answer for you


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> Not entirely sure because it's not working for me either
> 
> I'll throw this in the forum upgrade thread and see if mbxx has an answer for you


mbxx ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> The search option was being fixed earlier. Try again and* it should be working properly now.*


but it doesn't. according to the new search, i've never posted anything on the forum.


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> mbxx ?


He runs the place. 



girafarig said:


> but it doesn't. according to the new search, i've never posted anything on the forum.


Same with me


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2020)

@Mbxx 

Search don't work  ^


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2020)

Please remove the similar threads feature, it's really annoying.

Can you at least provide an option to hide it?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Amol (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> Search don't work  ^


Embedded YouTube videos also doesn't work. At least on phone.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Daily reminder #5

Put the posted img size to the way it was before the update.

Hours that passed since this was first asked: 120h

Estimated time to complete task: 15min

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> Search don't work  ^


It does !?


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Amol said:


> Embedded YouTube videos also doesn't work. At least on phone.


Probably an Youtube Update; I check today.


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Suddenly I can't find my threads in my post I only need to search them in the battle domes which I have post them. I'm going to '' Find all threads by Xelioszzapporro'' and it says ''No results found''
> And also all my ''Find all content by Xelioszzapporro''  doesn't appear either. Except for the latest posts.
> 
> 
> ...


Its not full indexed yet. Therefore. But the search works great in general.


----------



## Gin (Nov 11, 2020)

>people want their old avys back
>separate style with huge square avatars

thanks i hate it


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Its not full indexed yet. Therefore. But the search works great in general.


So will all my  previous threads return after it's fully indexed ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> So will all my  previous threads return after it's fully indexed ?


Yes. Its just all very big.


----------



## Flame (Nov 11, 2020)

January said:


> Please remove the similar threads feature, it's really annoying.
> 
> Can you at least provide an option to hide it?


Not only that, but all the threads are over 10 years old   

Stop adding unnecessary stuff and focus on the things people legit complain about.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

"There are other priorities than putting the posted imgs back to the way it was"

"I doubt majority wants it"


*proceeds to make an useless Similar Threads window that no one wanted or asked for*


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

It was stronger than me


----------



## Amol (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Probably an Youtube Update; I check today.


Apparently not everyone is having that problem.
But I do. I have tried every single skin. All I see is unresponsive black box that does nothing when I touch on it.
I went to other websites and forums to see whether problem is on my end but I can see videos on them.

And now that you are paying attention, can you also please change font color of text in NF Dark Style skin. It is gray on Black background. It really puts strain on eyes given similarity in colours.

Before update we had White font color for text on Black background thus contrast was very very good.
I want that contrast back. It was good for my eyesight (I have poor eyesight).


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 11, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Guess my post just got ignored. I know another forum who is already on xenoforo 2.2 and has large avatars and it is not an issue for them. So, to me yes, everything returning it's previous size is very much doable and should be on the table imho.


i know two. one of them implemented it in the right way, and the other look like garbage. i would like if we do it, at least let someone who know how.



January said:


> Please remove the similar threads feature, it's really annoying.
> 
> Can you at least provide an option to hide it?



look really awful


----------



## Tri (Nov 11, 2020)

Gin said:


> >people want their old avys back
> >separate style with huge square avatars
> 
> thanks i hate it


Yeah if you were gonna add a separate style with these avy sizes you might as well just put the old dimensions or scaled them to whatever the limit is now because you could use square avys or use the normal dimensions just fine before this update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> Not only that, but all the threads are over 10 years old
> 
> Stop adding unnecessary stuff and focus on the things people legit complain about.


Its because it re-index starts at zero. => 60M.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Not yet.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 11, 2020)

Naruto said:


> At least on Dark Blue, video is spanning off the container and stretching the width of the page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still a problem. Fix in the quote, link for your testing convenience.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "There are other priorities than putting the posted imgs back to the way it was"
> 
> "I doubt majority wants it"
> 
> ...



Time spent on this (adding and removing) could've been used to fix the posted img size.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 11, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I remember we used to be able to rep long cats back in the day....


i put 10 long cats in some very wonderful people's cp's cause i was too lazy to find some porn.


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> Not entirely sure because it's not working for me either
> 
> I'll throw this in the forum upgrade thread and see if mbxx has an answer for you


You need to re-index the search. That is normal and a large board. All not so easy. Currently already 50 Millionen Postings were index. That is at least 2/3. The rest will follow step by step.


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Amol said:


> Apparently not everyone is having that problem.
> But I do. I have tried every single skin. All I see is unresponsive black box that does nothing when I touch on it.
> I went to other websites and forums to see whether problem is on my end but I can see videos on them.
> 
> ...



I upped it now alot. That should be good enough ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Time spent on this (adding and removing) could've been used to fix the posted img size.



Not sure what you mean; all there.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure what you mean; all there.



Change the 600 px posted img size to the way it was before the update.

Here are the codes



> Code:
> 
> @media only screen and (max-width: 480px) {whatever dimensions you want to apply to an element in MOBILE view}
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Put it back the way it was before the update.
> 
> You doubt the majority wants, based on nothing.
> 
> ...





Alibaba Saluja said:


> 15 min. No excuses.




Also this


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Change the 600 px posted img size to the way it was before the update.
> 
> Here are the codes


I doubt that is wanted. I added it now for testing. We see.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I doubt that is wanted. I added it now for testing. We see.



You did?

Yayyyyyy

Thank you!

♪ Arigatou Oni-chan♪


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

It´s still the same?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

@Mbxx 

it hasn´t changed.

Fix it please


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It´s still the same?


I check.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It´s still the same?


how big is this supposed to be cause it's pretty big here from where i am.
but i'm using the larger than life style. no clue if it has an affect here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> how big is this supposed to be cause it's pretty big here from where i am.
> but i'm using the larger than life style. no clue if it has an affect here.



No idea. 

All I know is

In normal skin (not BTL style) size still the same.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Also

Putting a BTL and making a distinction like there were users complaining about oversize before

Smh


----------



## Amol (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I upped it now alot. That should be good enough ?


Yes.
Contrast has improved. Text Font color is now white instead of gray. Much better for eye.

Now you just have to solve my embedded videos problem. Like I said all I see is unresponsive black box that does nothing when I touch it on the screen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Amol said:


> Yes.
> Contrast has improved. Text Font color is now white instead of gray. Much better for eye.
> 
> Now you just have to solve my embedded videos problem. Like I said all I see is unresponsive black box that does nothing when I touch it on the screen.



If the videos are not solved, it likely your mistake. Privacy settings or so. I would assume. I do not see any issue or anybody else ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I check.



Did you check?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

I check.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 11, 2020)

Gin said:


> >people want their old avys back
> >separate style with huge square avatars
> 
> thanks i hate it


Bigger than Life version of avi's huge af in contrast :x


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Search is completely indexed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Search is completely indexed!



Congratz! 



Mbxx said:


> I check.



But did you check?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Congratz!
> 
> 
> 
> But did you check?


I check.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 11, 2020)

Will blogs be restored? I am not certain how often users read them, but I still felt that they were a nice feature to have.


----------



## Ral (Nov 11, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Will blogs be restored? I am not certain how often users read them, but I still felt that they were a nice feature to have.


He cannot be haggled with; the Blog add-on supplier that is


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This.


Rep is fixed.

I check

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 11, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Rep is fixed.
> 
> I check


You want old orange skin? I check.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> If the videos are not solved, it likely your mistake. Privacy settings or so. I would assume. I do not see any issue or anybody else ?


I have changed nothing.
My browser is same. I haven't updated it. I use same internet connection. I have not changed any user setting since forever.

Only thing that has changed is update of forum. 
Not to mention thing is I am not having problem with all the videos. Only some so problem can't be on my end.
For example I can't see Remchu's video. All I see is Black Box that does nothing.


RemChu said:


> Insanity


And yet I can see ShinAkuma's video.
Problem is only in embedded YouTube videos and only in NF. I can see YouTube videos on other websites just fine. If problem was on my end I wouldn't have been able to see ANY video.


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2020)

Amol said:


> I have changed nothing.
> My browser is same. I haven't updated it. I use same internet connection. I have not changed any user setting since forever.
> 
> Only thing that has changed is update of forum.
> ...


I see them ?
Alright, can you make a screenshot maybe of this ?
Tried a different browser ? Cleared cache ?


----------



## Amol (Nov 12, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I see them ?
> Alright, can you make a screenshot maybe of this ?
> Tried a different browser ? Cleared cache ?



I tried in my laptop. I can see videos in there. They only don't work in phone.
I use Opera Mini browser.

I don't have any other browser in phone at the moment but YouTube videos used to work in Opera Mini before update so I don't see why they shouldn't work in it now.


----------



## JFF (Nov 12, 2020)

Amol said:


> I tried in my laptop. I can see videos in there. They only don't work in phone.
> I use Opera Mini browser.
> 
> I don't have any other browser in phone at the moment but YouTube videos used to work in Opera Mini before update so I don't see why they shouldn't work in it now.


But the second video seems to work !? Or it gets black when you play ?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2020)

Amol said:


> I tried in my laptop. I can see videos in there. They only don't work in phone.
> I use Opera Mini browser.
> 
> I don't have any other browser in phone at the moment but YouTube videos used to work in Opera Mini before update so I don't see why they shouldn't work in it now.


The people that developed this version probably built to not support Opera or something. Just download Chrome or use Safari.

I check

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The people that developed this version probably built to not support Opera or something. Just download Chrome or use Safari.
> 
> I check


Well he said, that is works on other sites .. which is strange, since its the same player everywhere


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> The people that developed this version probably built to not support Opera or something. Just download Chrome or use Safari.
> 
> I check


I check.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2020)

Amol said:


> Bruh I am not going to change my primary browser for one website.
> Website should work to clear whatever bug that is preventing it playing embedded YouTube videos on Opera.


Really depends on the capability and capacity of the people coding. @Naruto got fired

Lurker checked

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Really depends on the capability and capacity of the people coding. @Naruto got fired
> 
> Lurker checked


Naruto was the chosen one!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trocollo (Nov 12, 2020)

@Mbxx about this problem:


Kinjin said:


> Restore all the ratings posts received before the update.
> 
> This thread had over 50 winner ratings for example which got lost after the update:


Is it going to be resolved or the old ratings are lost? Cause even in the account menu when you check the ratings it only shows up the recent ones, with the exception of the "like" rating who instead has been mantained even in the older posts


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

Daily reminder #6

Put the posted img size to the way it was before the update.

Hours that passed since this was first asked: 144h

(Updated according to yesterday's data) Estimated time to complete task: 5min

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Daily reminder #6
> 
> Put the posted img size to the way it was before the update.
> 
> ...


you gonna have to threaten to fat shame him if you want shit to move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

Pictured

Everybody on NF: *doubts M's mental capacity*

M's:


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> you gonna have to threaten to fat shame him if you want shit to move.



But seriously now. It feels like an infinite loop. Every new day a short term memory loss happens, it resets and we must say everything again from zero.

Only for everything to go back to square one on the dawn of a new day, ad infinitum.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pictured
> 
> Everybody on NF: *doubts M's mental capacity*
> 
> M's:


I check.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gen D (Nov 12, 2020)

Is there an estimate for when blogs will return.

I'm not asking for a definitive, just an aprox of the time needed for it's re-implementation.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

@Mbxx

If you want us to stay BFF you should change it


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)

At least get old skins back.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But seriously now. It feels like an infinite loop. Every new day a short term memory loss happens, it resets and we must say everything again from zero.
> 
> Only for everything to go back to square one on the dawn of a new day, ad infinitum.


confirmed, mbxx's memory is RAM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> confirmed, mbxx's memory is RAM.



Thou shalt not harbor ill feelings towards another living being





@Mbxx

I found a new problem. Imgs are too small 

Here are the codes to put them in the right size:



> Code:
> 
> @media only screen and (max-width: 480px) {whatever dimensions you want to apply to an element in MOBILE view}
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2020)

The "new posts have been made" blue bar that appears when theres a new post is only clickable on phone. On PC it doesn't work.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 12, 2020)

Gin said:


> >people want their old avys back
> >separate style with huge square avatars
> 
> thanks i hate it



I don't, I can finally pick an image I like and not be sad that the image is too horizontal to fit with NF.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 12, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't, I can finally pick an image I like and not be sad that the image is too horizontal to fit with NF.


couldn't you have just made the avatar 175x175 back then?
or what were staff dimensions?
200x200?
maybe you're a freak and wanted it to be 200x175, probably possible with the old dimension.
current dimensions are still garbage but whatever, it's a start.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 12, 2020)

Im amazed how much NF got fucked with just one update. 


I can't even get 80 posts per page anymore. 

And the original naruto theme is still missing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 13, 2020)

@Mbxx
Hey problem got solved mate. I am assuming it is something you did as I made no changes on my part.
I can now see embedded YouTube videos.
Cheers.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> couldn't you have just made the avatar 175x175 back then?
> or what were staff dimensions?
> 200x200?
> maybe you're a freak and wanted it to be 200x175, probably possible with the old dimension.
> current dimensions are still garbage but whatever, it's a start.



I mean I could, but now I can pick a larger square or even horizontal one and it won't look too small. The previous format was basically biased towards showing characters' full bodies, which I'm not always interested on.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

Daily reminder #7

Put the posted img size to the way it was before the update.

Hours that passed since this was first asked: 168h

Estimated time to complete task: 5min

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2020)

@Mbxx

My friend.

You always had this bad habit since high school haven't you? To not really listen to others and disregard one's opinion.

It is ok when it's something for us. But when it's a good or service shared by various individuals, compromise must be reached between all parts to maximize the well being and pleasure taken from that good.

I was the same, I understand you. But I broke through it and reached new heights. 

My friend.

I know you can do it. Surpass you limits here and now and reach new heights that no one has ever reached before.

I'm sad to say it but we can't stay BFF if you don't do it 

But I believe in you my best friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Besides, if you want a vertical avy, you can just post a smaller one and let the larger than life style make it bigger.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Besides, if you want a vertical avy, you can just post a smaller one and let the larger than life style make it bigger.


i think you're in a minority with this take fam.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> i think you're in a minority with this take fam.



I don't see how that explains why my suggestion doesn't work.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 13, 2020)

Dunno if mentioned, but previously when you clicked on a thread from the main page, it directed you to the last post made in that thread, now it directs you to the last _read_ post of the thread.

I liked that you had the option to go to the last post from the main page, and to the last read post from the section page, now it's always the last read post either way.

Tried looking for an option in the settings but didn't find one.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 13, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I don't see how that explains why my suggestion doesn't work.


i'ma be getting on mbxx's case later as it relates to avatar sizes cause current solution is not what it was before. but he evidently wanted some privacy to haggle with plug in's providers.
the dimensions are wrong.
we moved past the squares when we stopped using 150x150's.

current issues with throwing on a portrait avatar is scaling and cropping issues. you only get to see a portion of the avatar in the provided display square instead of the whole portrait. one also has to deal with potential issues brought about by stretching the image for btl style.
simply put, portrait ava's are impossible to wear currently, with or without style selector.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 13, 2020)

Hmm one issue I'm seeing is that if you add any image that is not very large to begin with, the Bigger Than Life thing makes the resolution look pretty bad. The site asks for an image at least 400x400 pixels but that's harder to find.

Also I've noticed the BtL thing makes stuff like medals and post count disappear too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2020)

Perfect vertical big avy size when , need that back

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2020)

Just a heads up. Im on mobile verison bigger than life dark and medals do not show up under username.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

*I hope we get out big avatars back

And the colored title text & sparkles, those were nice to have 

All of this made the contest prizes kinda.....useless =/  Very dissapointed with that*


----------



## Kisame (Nov 14, 2020)

On mobile the bigger than life style only works on horizontal view which is really inconvenient, on the vertical view on mobile there's no difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2020)

The Alley is hidden for guests, this wasn't a thing  before the update. When will this get fixed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> The Alley is hidden for guests, this wasn't a thing  before the update. When will this get fixed?


No, this has actually been the case for about a year now.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No, this has actually been the case for about a year now.


You seem to be mistaken


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 14, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You seem to be mistaken


There are really more pressing matters...

For every unnecessary post we make in this thread (this one included) it will take more time to make this site the way it used to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> There are really more pressing matters...
> 
> For every unnecessary post we make in this thread (this one included) it will take more time to make this site the way it used to be.


Gomenasai

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> There are really more pressing matters...
> 
> For every unnecessary post we make in this thread (this one included) it will take more time to make this site the way it used to be.


@Alibaba Saluja : a freaking 5 minutes! 
@Lurker : i check 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Only 5min


----------



## MShadows (Nov 14, 2020)

Who check?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Beauty should be appreciated at its original size.

Art made by Da Vinci, Michelangelo, Gian Lorenzo Bernini and Raphael (just to name a few), if they were to be modified or altered in any way, would be considered a blasphemy and a crime against humanity of the highest order.

As such, cropping and modifying the img size as unintended by the artist is a vile and hideous act.



Let beauty be appreciated in its natural state



5 min

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

*@Mbxx 

Please please please...let people who know how to work forums and skins fix this mess instead..

This is beyond dissapointing now, it's not even funny anymore   

I don't understand how all of this happened without proper preparation considering how much good staff we have

Why wasn't there idk...a poll to vote on a change big as this? Atleast something before doing it on a whim..*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 14, 2020)

did this upgrade end up causing more issues than it fixed or..


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2020)

Why when I insert a picture does it say "please enter a valid message"?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

That and:

- Sometimes the message is posted without us clicking on it.

- Sometimes the message is pre visualized without us clicking on it.

- Sometimes the cursor (or whatever you call it on phone) goes to the beginning of the message when you're choosing emotes.

Buggy buggy  

And this without talking about how the phone keyboard overlaps with the emotes list when opening it because of that "search" function that appears with the emote list.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 14, 2020)

woah what's wrong with the quotes  

why does it all say please log in or register to view quote content

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Keeps getting worse.


I added something; just needed to change rights; it took 2 minutes


----------



## JFF (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx
> 
> Please please please...let people who know how to work forums and skins fix this mess instead..
> 
> ...



I do not see that you point to one problem ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That and:
> 
> - Sometimes the message is posted without us clicking on it.
> 
> ...



Which phone, browser ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why when I insert a picture does it say "please enter a valid message"?


Insert a picture ? How ? Just a link or how to reproduce this ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I do not see that you point to one problem ?



*The issue of the avatar sizes 

The issue of missing blogs 

The html not working for colored titles/sparkles etc. 

While the dark skins provided are dark they still...kinda uncomfortable to use

I don't see the reputation anymore either, those circle things or even the simple bar

There used to be when we joined, how many posts we had and such under our avatars which are now gone

Also because of the avatar issues and the custom texts we used to have under our avatars, the contests can't really function as points for those were the prizes but now they are unuseable

Uhhh....That is what I noticed so far and have an issue with*


----------



## JFF (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *The issue of the avatar sizes
> 
> The issue of missing blogs
> 
> ...



Avatars -> Change to bigger then life.
Blogs are problematic; we try to get the plugin.

The skins are nearly the same -- really. And prizes are nearly back or are back already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Avatars -> Change to bigger then life.
> Blogs are problematic; we try to get the plugin.
> 
> The skins are nearly the same -- really. And prizes are nearly back or are back already.



*I did change to bigger than life, they are still dissapointing

When will we get our old big avatar sizes back?*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Insert a picture ? How ? Just a link or how to reproduce this ?


Like posting the url of the pic into the image tag.  It allows the picture to show up but it gives that message.


----------



## JFF (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *I did change to bigger than life, they are still dissapointing
> 
> When will we get our old big avatar sizes back?*



We are talking about 192px × 192px -- thats bigger than before.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Which phone, browser ?



Owa easy there tiger at least take me out to dinner first   











































Galaxy S9+ and Chrome 




And 1 TB/s of internet speed  


Don't forget the posted img sizes


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

I think it's probably related to when I link imgs/post emotes but can't be sure.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 14, 2020)

................................................holy avis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Nov 14, 2020)

What the fuck is this


I can't even upload the image above because it's too fucking large (NF can't upload 1920x1080 pics no more???)

The one below has the emotes selection still stuck although it will disappear if you click one of the two (I already sent the message and it was still stuck so I had to click for it to disappear since I typed the emote manually)


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

For the love of Buddha what happened to the avys?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> We are talking about 192px × 192px -- thats bigger than before.



*192x192 is nothing......NOTHING

We want 150x200, 175x250 and 175x350 back 

What is happening with that? Is this new format unable to have these sizes or?

Because you keep skipping over answering that honestly and just try to smooth it down with "just switch to the other forum skin"*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2020)

@Mbxx 

When people say avatar sizes, they mean this: we had 2 types of avatar sizes (and there was no specific skin to enlarges them). People had points which they used to have bigger avatars, so community was active to get those points by participating in contests across the forum. The same points could be used to get custom HTML usertitles (the text below the username), sparkles on names, and other things.

By taking away ALL of that, you reduced people's initiative to post and participate in contests and also engage in any kind of activity since they dislike the new layout and the lack of the old systems that made the forum what it was.

In other words, you didn't upgrade the forum but downgraded it because it's lacking CORE FEATURES. If you want to know what core features were before you did this, TALK TO STAFF AND LISTEN TO THEM, otherwise you can just let the forum die.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Why Mbxx cares so much about doing it himself and how the forum is/appears (the good/service) when he doesn´t care about the people who use it (the human side)?

Not even NF is safe from society´s paradox thanks to Mbxx.

Just go away, or give your perms. Or sell them.






Or increase the posted img sizes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi @Mbxx 

We did a poll with 100,000~ members. Please see below the result. 57.1% wants to fix rep, 42.9% wants the avy dimensions and gif avy back, 28.6% advised that we should be checking before building and going live. 

The numbers don't lie. Can you prioritise these ASAP? Once you're done, we can order you a stripper to chill for 15mins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Or increase the posted img sizes



posted images are big on ''bigger than life'' theme

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> posted images are big on ''bigger than life'' theme



BTL is the biggest mistake in our life, more like BMiL


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2020)

>rep 



------------

175x350 size avy is more important rn tbh

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> BTL is the biggest mistake in our life, more like BMiL



if u wanna see bigger images u should use it, only solution here atm i guess

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

*

Big avi sizes are back, wonderful!

Now let's fix the rep we had before, yes?*


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> Big avi sizes are back, wonderful!
> 
> Now let's fix the rep we had before, yes?*


How?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How?


The bigger than life skins have the 175x350 avi sizes


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

*It would be nice if those avi sizes were added to the dark blue theme too

Or just add them to all skins *


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> The bigger than life skins have the 175x350 avi sizes


Ok.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

The bigger than life isn't working for me avatar size.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The bigger than life isn't working for me avatar size.



*i'm using the dark NF style-bigger than life and i see my avatar and others at 175x350

yours i see at 175x250 though,  you either have an avatar that is that size or those were your size dimensions before this

i'm not sure  *


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *i'm using the dark NF style-bigger than life and i see my avatar and others at 175x350
> 
> yours i see at 175x250 though,  you either have an avatar that is that size or those were your size dimensions before this
> 
> i'm not sure *


Oh well.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh well.



*Which skin are you using right now?*


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Which skin are you using right now?*


Light Nf since Bigger than life didn't work.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Light Nf since Bigger than life didn't work.


The picture you set up as your avatar needs to have the exact 175x350 proportions in order for it to take effect, otherwise it just gets compressed and scaled down to the default setting.

@Mbxx this is a step in the right direction! It would be great if the 175x350 avatars would be available for all the skins instead of particular ones. It would be a lot more convenient for those that have other skin preferences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 14, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Light Nf since Bigger than life didn't work.


*
Weird  

Are you on mobile or pc?*


----------



## Lurko (Nov 14, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Weird
> 
> Are you on mobile or pc?*


Mobile. I think it's a mobile problem.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

Amol said:


> I have changed nothing.
> My browser is same. I haven't updated it. I use same internet connection. I have not changed any user setting since forever.
> 
> Only thing that has changed is update of forum.
> ...


What skin are you using? Some of the skins act weird.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

Okay, Bigger than Life fixes things it looks like. I am fine.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 14, 2020)

We are approaching about the avatars and how they use to work in relation to contests and in general.
Hopefully and it’s our goal that we could properly re-apply standard avatars and prizes sizes on all skins again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> We are approaching about the avatars and how they use to work in relation to contests and in general.
> Hopefully and it’s our goal that we could properly re-apply standard avatars and prizes sizes on all skins again.


I seriously hope it just stays like this, like some of us have no drive to participate in these things because we just don't want to. Like there could be cash prizes and I wouldn't participate in contests and it's not going to drive everyone to do it regardless of what's offered.


----------



## fuff (Nov 14, 2020)

if its just contests only, to get a bigger avi otherwise it stays as is...that would be dumb


----------



## fuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> We are approaching about the avatars and how they use to work in relation to contests and in general.
> Hopefully and it’s our goal that we could properly re-apply standard avatars and prizes sizes on all skins again.


also what about the sig situation?
emotes location? being able to see the rating like a list like before not for each indi one but as whole rather? spacing/too much white space?


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 14, 2020)

fuff said:


> if its just contests only to get a bigger avi otherwise it states as is...that would be dumb


We hopefully want to try to see and ask  if both can be somewhat fixed. hopes


fuff said:


> also what about the sig situation?
> emotes location? being able to see the rating like a list like before not for each indi one but as whole rather? spacing/too much white space?


Another question that only Mbxx can answer it  i believe.


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2020)

@Mbxx
There is one thing update lost that forum used to have before.
"Members Currently watching" or something similar. It used to be at the end to show who is currently present in section.

That feature is not present in current forum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2020)

Amol said:


> @Mbxx
> There is one thing update lost that forum used to have before.
> "Members Currently watching" or something similar. It used to be at the end to show who is currently present in section.
> 
> That feature is not present in current forum.


It's still there, it says 'Users who are viewing this thread'


----------



## Amol (Nov 15, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's still there, it says 'Users who are viewing this thread'


I wasn't talking about Thread.
I was talking about entire section.
For example at the end of Cafe, you used to see how many and who are currently watching Cafe.
That no longer exist now.


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2020)

Bringing back the old avy dimensions and also allow gifs should be top priority, you'll just need to change some css


----------



## Kisame (Nov 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mobile. I think it's a mobile problem.


Bigger than life on mobile only works on horizontal view (landscape), it doesn't work on portrait view (vertical/default).

Which is annoying cause who views NF on landscape...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mobile. I think it's a mobile problem.



*Oooohh that would explain it

I'm on PC  *


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Is BTL on mobile supposed to increase the avy size?

Or only PC?


----------



## Kisame (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Is BTL on mobile supposed to increase the avy size?
> 
> Or only PC?


It increases it on mobile as well but only in horizontal/landscape view.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

why no one thanking mbxx for all the behind the scenes work he is doing?
we just need a top posters list button in the thread.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 15, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Lurker 
Portrait/vertical/default view on mobile:


Horizontal/landscape view on mobile:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## slicey (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm using the bigger than life style but the avis are tiny again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

_Avatars width for posts will be 144x144px (max column width) and for prizes we allow 144x250px.

_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

slicey said:


> I'm using the bigger than life style but the avis are tiny again


Read the notice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> _Avatars width for posts will be 144x144px (max column width) and for prizes we allow 144x250px.
> 
> _



144x144 is quite large.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Read the notice



can we get GIF avatars back?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

slicey said:


> I'm using the bigger than life style but the avis are tiny again



You have to re upload it.

Mine was small, now it´s big again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)

Eww.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kisame said:


> It increases it on mobile as well but only in horizontal/landscape view.





Kisame said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Lurker
> Portrait/vertical/default view on mobile:
> 
> 
> Horizontal/landscape view on mobile:



So they´re bigger in the view that I never use?

It figures  

Well they were bigger before the update on mobile in vertical view.

Now they´re smaller in vertical view.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 15, 2020)

Bigger than life looks terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 15, 2020)

How's fixing the rep going? Any progress? @Rinoa


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2020)

This isn't final yet. Bigger than life skins will be removed once avatars appear as they should on all skins.

The goal is to have the old avatar dimensions back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So they´re bigger in the view that I never use?
> 
> It figures
> 
> ...


Smaller in vertical !?


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bigger than life looks terrible.


*_*


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 15, 2020)

want a beer?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Smaller in vertical !?



Than before the update yes.

Not only that

For example my avy (after the update):

On desktop and BTL ----> It appears the head all the way to the chest

On mobile and any other skin -----> Only the head

Before the update:

It would appear the head all the way to the chest, be it mobile or desktop.

So it´s smaller now on vertical view.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Than before the update yes.
> 
> Not only that
> 
> ...



It seems it appears all the way to the chest in normal skin on desktop too (for now) and cropped on mobile.

The rest stands. It was bigger on mobile in vertical view before.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

@Mbxx 

I believe this was brought up to light before but

the emote list overlaps with the mobile keyboard because of the search function that appears after clicking on the emotes icon.

Is it possible to remove that search function?


----------



## Gin (Nov 15, 2020)

why is my avy tiny again

i got to enjoy my pre-'''upgrade''' avy for like 5 mins on bigger than life and now it's gone

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 15, 2020)

oh i reuploaded and now it's...144x250

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

Gin said:


> oh i reuploaded and now it's...144x250



You will always be a small and tiny to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Looks like my thing about saving everything and their mother came in handy now.

@Mbxx 

You can clearly see the difference in size

Before update:




After the update:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

The avy size is smaller on mobile now and my avy is cropped?


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

Why are Avis bigger on this thread but not others O_o


----------



## Kisame (Nov 15, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Why are Avis bigger on this thread but not others O_o


Lol this update is one of the reasons I'm lazy to do your Hanzō thread.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The avy size is smaller on mobile now and my avy is cropped?





I dont mind this size,
Width wise is the same.
But has a higher height


----------



## Sloan (Nov 15, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Lol this update is one of the reasons I'm lazy to do your Hanzō thread.


Fugget about it :x

Your avi is smaller now, compared to every other on this thread.


----------



## slicey (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Read the notice


Thanks, but now there's a new problem - this change seems to be affecting the quality of the image. In the thread the image appears blurry, but everywhere else it's clear.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2020)

I still think you should have left the larger than life avatars alone. That size is crap and I'm super unhappy about them being smaller than shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Looks like my thing about saving everything and their mother came in handy now.
> 
> @Mbxx
> 
> ...


Yes, the second is better 

Larger Avatars for prize winners


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I still think you should have left the larger than life avatars alone. That size is crap and I'm super unhappy about them being smaller than shit.



They are no 144px -- that is hardly small. And even larger for prize winners. We need to make a difference for the contests.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2020)

I just reuploaded my avatar and its not that big. Oh well, I will just stop posting eventually. It is what it is. Thanks anyway.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, the second is better
> 
> Larger Avatars for prize winners



Why do you want to implement such a thing for mobile? 

Is it really bad to have that fixed size for mobile independently of avatar prizes?

What should be the reason for such a thing?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm done honestly trying to appeal to it. After this mafia game I'm just leaving the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Also



Mbxx said:


> Yes, the second is better
> 
> Larger Avatars for prize winners



"The second is better"

The one with the cropped img avatar size (mine)

We're not playing games here. Please be serious and stop trolling.

If you want entertainment go watch a movie or something, and don't mess around with the structure of the site.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

this is what I mean.

old 



new





People just want the old ratio,
not Huge avatars.


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> this is what I mean.
> 
> old
> 
> ...


Prize vs non Prize


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Prize vs non Prize

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Prize vs non Prize



Then the old size (non prize) vs new and bigger size (prize)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

"Let me make the imgs smaller than before, if you want the older img sizes now you have to get it as a prize"

This is what you're saying.

So you're downgrading the features that we had, why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

Inb4 he pulls the same as the dev of xenforo and says "now you have to pay me for the old features to come back"


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2020)

It's pointless guys to even try to argue or appeal. Just make your decision. either you stay and accept it or just leave and find a different forum is pretty much your options. He loses most of the memberbase he will change it. Or he won't.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> It's pointless guys to even try to argue or appeal. Just make your decision. either you stay and accept it or just leave and find a different forum is pretty much your options. He loses most of the memberbase he will change it. Or he won't.



This is one of the most extreme cases of cognitive dissonance I've ever seen.

First and foremost it's sad.

But it's amazing and interesting in its own way to see how extreme it can be.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> standard



These are the sizes people want.


_What are the size and dimension limits of an Avatar?_
*175Wx250H is the standard dimension for members. Contest winners however can win or buy with prize points 175Wx350H avatar permissions for a set amount of time.

Now - 144x144*


*Before - 175Wx250*


*Prize - 175Wx350*

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is one of the most extreme cases of cognitive dissonance I've ever seen.
> 
> First and foremost it's sad.
> 
> But it's amazing and interesting in its own way to see how extreme it can be.



Because I'm not gonna sit here and argue with someone who clearly sees a shit load of people unhappy with the changes and is deciding to keep them. Because I'm making the choice that my membership will cease at the end because I rather most of the changes not happened if it was gonna be this drastic. Well, then sit your goofy ass here and keep trying to appeal then.


----------



## MarF (Nov 15, 2020)

How the hell can this be so complicated? Just give use the old W175/H250 avatars back that everyone was happy with for eons. Why the hell does this entire situation have to be such a dragged out and stupid back and forth?

There is literally a FAQ thread pinned in this section mentioning all the dimension and size limits for both avatars and signatures. Just look it up and change it back.


Big avatar and signature sizes are one of the very few things that set NF apart from the other 3 million bland forums on the net. Good job ruining that.

We had a ton of other contest prizes, including even bigger avatars in the past. No need to change that either...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, the second is better
> 
> Larger Avatars for prize winners



*You done messed it up again

The sizes used to be:

- Normal big size: 175x250

- Large avatars (bought with points or contest wins): 175x350

You fucked those up for everyone who in the past won and still had time on their large avatars or has won a contest

And forced everyone to have tiny ass ones and start from 0.. which everyone is clearly upset about

This will not prompt anyone to enter the contests anymore, at all! 

Put things back how they were and stop messing with things, please.....Or let someone else who dealed with the old forum work on it instead *

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Crimson King said:


> Had so much stuff saved in threadmarks and blogs. Kinda want those back





Kisame said:


> Where are my blogs? I put so much work on them, literally hours upon hours





Masterblack06 said:


> This might sound mean but I hope anyone with Blogs and stuff made backups for them things





Gen D said:


> Is there an estimate for when blogs will return.
> 
> I'm not asking for a definitive, just an aprox of the time needed for it's re-implementation.





Xhominid said:


> Congratulations for killing off blogs and theadmarks alongside making videos impossible to play from the site itself.
> We went straight back to the year 2000-level website





Sherlōck said:


> I don't mind if blogs come back 3 months later as long as it does.





Alita said:


> I can't see rep nor can I give it out now. I also can't change my skin or make any changes in my preferences now. The blogs are gone. My ava and sig I'm pretty confident got ALOT smaller too. My banner isn't showing up on my profile. The new layout is strange and unfamiliar too tbh.
> 
> Can we just go back to the way the site was before this?


How is blogs ?

I will be adding redirects so no link change needs to be done.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is blogs ?
> 
> I will be adding redirects so no link change needs to be done.


Blogs seems to be working. Thank you.


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Crimson King said:


> Blogs seems to be working. Thank you.


Its not perfect yet; hell of a job to import and customize. report problems; alot new features.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is blogs ?
> 
> I will be adding redirects so no link change needs to be done.


So far so good, no bugs to report at present


----------



## JFF (Nov 15, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> So far so good, no bugs to report at present


Rebuilding it again; I made a mistake with the comments.

the urls stay the same; xfa-blog-entry just moves to blogs


----------



## Gen D (Nov 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is blogs ?
> 
> I will be adding redirects so no link change needs to be done.


It seems to be working just fine! 
Thanks for getting these back!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2020)

*@Mbxx   Blogs are working wonderfully, thank you

I hope next fix will be avatars

So that we can get to fixing the prize HTML titles as well, those were also nice to have*


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

Great! So comments are back too. I look into avatars again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

So this might be just me and it's not an emergency, but I thought it was odd? 

Sometimes the forum tabs in my browser appear with the Reddit logo. Not sure why.


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So this might be just me and it's not an emergency, but I thought it was odd?
> 
> Sometimes the forum tabs in my browser appear with the Reddit logo. Not sure why.


Screenshot please.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I look into avatars again.




The picture also has the name set as a timestamp.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Screenshot please.


It will bounce back and forth randomly


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It will bounce back and forth randomly


the link of that tap ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> the link of that tap ?


That was the link to the actually site that I have book marked to the front page so it's just:


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 16, 2020)

Avatars on mobile are squished btw.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 16, 2020)

So, has anyone discovered the improvements this update has to offer yet?   

Or still, no one knows about anything extra?


----------



## Draco Bolton (Nov 16, 2020)

Make rep great again

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Avatars on mobile are squished btw.



I check; its a ratio thing. Its not meant to be used like that. with these different sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> testing my avatar size.





God Of Shinobi said:


> Now it has this stupid ass black border at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> this is beyond annoying.



Ratio issue; I will into that. But you could upload something that fits the ratio of the avatar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 16, 2020)

I have more cause than most to worry about what happens on this forum, and still I think the dramatics about this update are just that: dramatics. Yes, the update could have been better planned, but that's old news and belaboring the point isn't helpful. Mbxx is trying to rectify the mistake, and things are returning to normal as far as I can see.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Gin (Nov 16, 2020)

want tall avatars? no like square? i give you tall

very big tall

everyone want 175x350? no! ratio too small

how about 144x336? ratio is 2.3333 big? you like yes

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2020)

Can we please swap the "Attach files" and "Post reply" buttons?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

I fixed most of the blog links as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 16, 2020)

Is the insert image thing a mistake?
will it get pulled?
looks like it will eat up lots of storage on the long run.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I fixed most of the blog links as well.


Yes you did a good job on the blogs. Now you need to move on to avatars. People paid you Mbxx for this.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2020)

Look I know a guy who has been running a forum on xenoforo 2 for a long time and even his avatars are larger than here. 

Point is it can be done without a rebuild. It's just simple code. I could even get him to give the code.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

Update: Reputation -> 99999 possible. So very high. While the stuff the figures out the formula.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I check; its a ratio thing. Its not meant to be used like that. with these different sizes.



Its a ratio thing. Its not big issue. And I am not sure that actually happens on a mobile device. Can somebody confirm this on mobile ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Is the insert image thing a mistake?
> will it get pulled?
> looks like it will eat up lots of storage on the long run.



Good point. But its kinda like attachment.


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Update: Reputation -> 99999 possible. So very high. While the stuff the figures out the formula.


Was just about to say lol.. repped someone once (the max was 999999 at that point I think) and took their rep from like 30k to 1mil+ lol..

Also, I wonder if you're also going to make it possible to hide rep again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2020)

What's so funny @Mbxx? Or should next time this needs an upgrade perhaps you paid for it out your own pocket instead of asking the members for donations?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey can we get rep spirals and bars back?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 16, 2020)

When I log into this forum, I need to manually de-select the "keep me logged in" box, so is there a way to not have it selected by default?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When I log into this forum, I need to manually de-select the "keep me logged in" box, so is there a way to not have it selected by default?


This is not funny and a legit complaint @Mbxx

I have to de-select it every time I log in too which is annoying. This wasn't the case pre-update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Its a ratio thing. Its not big issue. And I am not sure that actually happens on a mobile device. Can somebody confirm this on mobile ?



try this,
.message-avatar .avatar{width: 40px;height: auto;font-size:29px;}

    width: 40px;
    height: auto;
right now its at 40px height and it squishes the avatar


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2020)

Rep has economy @Mbxx (well, rep HAD economy), and you destroyed it with these numbers. Rep doesn't matter when you kill it's value, understand?

Anyway I am guessing that the staff should really see what to do with rep in general because right now it's completely meaningless.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 16, 2020)

He got rid of the ability to upload images.
yall can thank me for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Nov 16, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Anyway I am guessing that the staff should really see what to do with rep in general because right now it's completely meaningless.


... just right now?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> He got rid of the ability to upload images.
> yall can thank me for that.


Why would you ever do that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 16, 2020)

rep power making sense would be nice and all

but what would be nicer would be being able to actually see the messages

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 16, 2020)

how do i get my big avatar working


----------



## JFF (Nov 16, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> how do i get my big avatar working


Looks good ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Looks good ?


ah i get it now


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why would you ever do that?


Cause he is had to make use of those four brain cells.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 16, 2020)

@Mbxx Is it possible to bring back the preview post option which no longer exists on this version?

Also any updates on the return of visible rep bars/spirals returning?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 16, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx Is it possible to bring back the preview post option which no longer exists?
> 
> Also any updates on the return of visible rep bars/spirals returning?


@Mbxx This please.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 17, 2020)

Wassup wit my Avi and the black void/space.  Shittt I shouldn't have tried changing my avi.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

can the avatar also be big beside the textbook as we are typing...minor but something I liked of the previous one


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Wassup wit my Avi and the black void/space.  Shittt I shouldn't have tried changing my avi.


its bigger avis now...thats why there is black space


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

I need the emote list, sig and rating (viewer) fixed next

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> its bigger avis now...thats why there is black space


So you have this same problem?  My avi got bigger without the black space when I had the same avi during the upping of it's size but just an hour or so ago when I tried to change my avi does it show the black space now.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Sloan said:


> So you have this same problem?  My avi got bigger without the black space when I had the same avi during the upping of it's size but just an hour or so ago when I tried to change my avi does it show the black space now.


i just took my avi to photoshop and made it larger. It would be nice if it auto-resizes when uploading images


----------



## Sloan (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> i just took my avi to photoshop and made it larger. It would be nice if it auto-resizes when uploading images


I resized it to 144x240 and than 144x144.  Still had black space


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I resized it to 144x240 and than 144x144.  Still had black space


just take the image (copy) the one with the black space and resize your image on top of that to get the dimensions thats what i did

i dunno what size it is but I have always done that for my avis


----------



## Sloan (Nov 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> just take the image (copy) the one with the black space and resize your image on top of that to get the dimensions thats what i did
> 
> i dunno what size it is but I have always done that for my avis


Fck it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Fck it


ill do it for you send the image you want to use


edit: mine looks black at the bottom cause thats his shirt lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2020)

testing to check my avatar out.

edit; that black bar is annoying. oh well. at least images are slightly bigger now. just need the black space to not show up or it auto resizes image.


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> testing to check my avatar out.
> 
> edit; that black bar is annoying. oh well. at least images are slightly bigger now. just need the black space to not show up or it auto resizes image.


just make the image bigger to cover the black bar. the black bar is pretty much how big your avi can be but I guess if you are using a smaller image its annoying or if you want a smaller size for the avi


----------



## Shizune (Nov 17, 2020)

We suddenly can't post images anymore?


----------



## fuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> We suddenly can't post images anymore?


lol ur avatar...really random. but why?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2020)

We can but they can't be directly uploaded and have to be hosted elsewhere. Thanks to a special snowflake in this topic who pretty much ruined it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2020)

Posting images works fine, at least I'm usually using imgur or discord to upload them and then copy the link to NF.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 17, 2020)

the linking works just fine. for a time you were able to directly upload to the site itself.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 17, 2020)

fix the rep bitchz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 17, 2020)

Fixing rep is a tremendous task since we have to correct everyone's rep amount before implementing the rep formula so you have to be patient.



Thdyingbreed said:


> Also any updates on the return of visible rep bars/spirals returning?


This is something only Naruto can bring back who is powerless atm.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 17, 2020)

Let's be real, rep is not the priority so don't bug mods every 2 mins about it. 

Getting CC points to be valid by bringing back custom usertitles etc and thus create an incentive for posts and contests - that's way more important. Rep doesn't even have messages now.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

I would like to invite exceptional forum members to club Rinne. Sadly, the option is no longer available.

#nfaintwhatitusetobe

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> I would like to invite exceptional forum members to club Rinne. Sadly, the option is no longer available.
> 
> #nfaintwhatitusetobe



Could you explain that ?


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Could you explain that ?



Before the update, I was able to invite forum members to my club. That option is no longer available.


----------



## JFF (Nov 17, 2020)

Klue said:


> Before the update, I was able to invite forum members to my club. That option is no longer available.


Try now.


----------



## Raiken (Nov 17, 2020)

How do I adjust my avatar to fit the height-ways rectangle? My Avatar now has the black strip at the top and I can't seem to make it how I want.


----------



## JFF (Nov 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> How do I adjust my avatar to fit the height-ways rectangle? My Avatar now has the black strip at the top and I can't seem to make it how I want.


Go with the ratio.


----------



## Tri (Nov 17, 2020)

he says with a black strip

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tri (Nov 17, 2020)

btw the black strips will still show up even if you match the ratio _if _you drag the avatar to crop it on the choose file avatar menu thing


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That and:
> 
> - Sometimes the message is posted without us clicking on it.
> 
> ...



Oh now I understood why sometimes a message is automatically posted, it asks to enter a valid message, etc.

Sometimes the "insert" button in the img icon pops up directly above the "post reply" button and when you touch on "insert" it also applies the touch on "post reply".

On phone. So weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2020)

Not a majority priority, but can we add these to the list if not already.

*Trophies*
- Like trophies are all messed up. Lots of people have 10K and 5K like trophies.
- Neutral and positive rating isn't automatically given anymore
- Please double check birthday, Christmas, valentines and april fools trophies that it's working

*Side Profile*
- It should have more details. Just name, avy, medals and custom title are very limiting
- 7 years ago, I joined Arlong Park and they have something similar, and I left that forum and never came back
- Should have Avy, Name, title, post count, trophy points, likes, flag, rep rank, medals, etc
- Give people options to disable what they don't want to see
- Again, if staff is arguing about these features, please stop. Just make it the way it was before and you can argue how to improve later

*Smiles*
-The tab selection smiles from before was perfect. Can we revert to that format?

*Quick Post*
- swap table icon with spoilers icon. No one ever uses table

@Mbxx a recommendation... maybe you focus on the implementations and get another mod to keep an eye on this thread and staff threads to gather all feedback accordingly and make changes. Also get a few staff members to help with testing before rolling out any changes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Not a majority priority, but can we add these to the list if not already.
> 
> *Trophies*
> - Like trophies are all messed up. Lots of people have 10K and 5K like trophies.
> ...


We have this stuff and more on the list of things to do already, trust me. Most of this would've been by now too but......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2020)

*Cookies for all the NF staff because you guys are working hard to bring us back the things that are missing  

Despite us complaining about everything right now  Thank you~*

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When I log into this forum, I need to manually de-select the "keep me logged in" box, so is there a way to not have it selected by default?


You could try clearing cookies for the site, maybe that's clicking the box? Or depending on the browser the site might be treating the checked box like an automatically filled blank when it didn't have that option on the older software?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Cookies for all the NF staff because you guys are working hard to bring us back the things that are missing
> 
> Despite us complaining about everything right now  Thank you~*


Cookies are for winners and we ain't even close yet.

@Mbxx yo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 18, 2020)

After we viewed and thread and we go back to that same thread it takes us to the first page. Can you make it so we see page numbers on the thread before clicking on it, so I can go to the last page even after I have already read the thread if that makes sense


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 18, 2020)

Can we please get the post preview option and advanced editing option for posts back it’s literally impossible to scroll down and edit large posts on mobile currently because the scrolling option is broke and clunky af.


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can we please get the post preview option and advanced editing option for posts back it’s literally impossible to scroll down and edit large posts on mobile currently because the scrolling option is broke and clunky af.


Can you make a screenshot ? I am not sure I get it.

The preview option is not there for mobile, ok ... how is that related to scrolling ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

fuff said:


> After we viewed and thread and we go back to that same thread it takes us to the first page. Can you make it so we see page numbers on the thread before clicking on it, so I can go to the last page even after I have already read the thread if that makes sense


Not sure I get that too. There are navs an top and bottom ?


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You could try clearing cookies for the site, maybe that's clicking the box? Or depending on the browser the site might be treating the checked box like an automatically filled blank when it didn't have that option on the older software?


You could add a secondary login option. That avoids all issues.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 18, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Can you make a screenshot ? I am not sure I get it.
> 
> The preview option is not there for mobile, ok ... how is that related to scrolling ?


I’m talking about in the edit post box that shows up when you edit a post if it’s too large the little scroller thing on the side that lets you go down and a post stops functioning.

I tried editing my last post in the Naruto section for like 5 minutes but it wouldn’t let me scroll down to the part I wanted to edit.

I dunno if that’s because I had some images or not but it wouldn’t let me go down to edit the rest of my post.


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I’m talking about in the edit post box that shows up when you edit a post if it’s too large the little scroller thing on the side that lets you go down and a post stops functioning.
> 
> I tried editing my last post in the Naruto section for like 5 minutes but it wouldn’t let me scroll down to the part I wanted to edit.
> 
> I dunno if that’s because I had some images or not but it wouldn’t let me go down to edit the rest of my post.


So, when u edit and its a large post, it does not work on mobile ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 18, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So, when u edit and its a large post, it does not work on mobile ?


Yes it would not let me scroll down my post to edit it like does usually.

Also where is the spoiler tag does it still exist?


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes it would not let me scroll down my post to edit it like does usually.
> 
> Also where is the spoiler tag does it still exist?


Mobile phone ? Its probably a specific issue. Since not anybody else complains about that.

(yes, we do not track our users phones like FB )

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2020)

Troll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 18, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Mobile phone ? Its probably a specific issue. Since not anybody else complains about that.
> 
> (yes, we do not track our users phones like FB )


Yes, IPhone.

Also went and checked a couple of my other posts  to see if worked and it’s not just large posts where finger scrolling doesn’t work it’s also small posts.

I did notice that it seems to work like it’s supposed to when there’s a quoted post  and you try to edit it in you can finger scroll like normal but not without one.


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Ah right, Iphone. This I head before. Well, i ask at Xenforo. We see.


----------



## Alita (Nov 18, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Mobile phone ? Its probably a specific issue. Since not anybody else complains about that.
> 
> (yes, we do not track our users phones like FB )



Is the reputation fixed yet?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 18, 2020)

Why did you permanently delete my post? @Mbxx 

I made a legitimate request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes, IPhone.
> 
> Also went and checked a couple of my other posts  to see if worked and it’s not just large posts where finger scrolling doesn’t work it’s also small posts.
> 
> I did notice that it seems to work like it’s supposed to when there’s a quoted post  and you try to edit it in you can finger scroll like normal but not without one.


Which iOS and which Iphone ? And does that happen only when images are included or for all edits ?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 18, 2020)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> We suddenly can't post images anymore?



someone tell him I requested mbxx disable that to preserve storage.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 18, 2020)

Why is getting the original naruto theme so difficult for mbxx?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 18, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure I get that too. There are navs an top and bottom ?


Sorry i meant for mobile can we have this part too for the page numbers:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 19, 2020)

Alita said:


> Is the reputation fixed yet?


Maybe in a few months going by the pace at which things are being fixed.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 19, 2020)

What's the current maximum size and dimension for signature?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 19, 2020)

Could anyone help me out with the search function?

Before the update, the search function used to show the latest search results of that term first, but now it's all jumbled and few results from months ago appear first 


Edit : Nvm I got it, in advanced search there's an option to sort by date, is there a way to make it permanent?


----------



## Alita (Nov 19, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Maybe in a few months going by the pace at which things are being fixed.



You know why it is taking so long? It only took a couple of weeks from what I can tell to get back many of the blogs.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 19, 2020)

Alita said:


> You know why it is taking so long? It only took a couple of weeks from what I can tell to get back many of the blogs.


Because Mbxx wants to do everything by himself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Nov 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Because Mbxx wants to do everything by himself


Hey MS Shadows , how many Signatures GIF images am I allowed to upload ? Because suddenly I can't see one of them I only see 2. Moreover some of the colored bleach manga panels that I post in threads disappear after a period of time ? Do you know why ?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 20, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Hey MS Shadows , how many Signatures GIF images am I allowed to upload ? Because suddenly I can't see one of them I only see 2. Moreover some of the colored bleach manga panels that I post in threads disappear after a period of time ? Do you know why ?


Hmmm, any idea about this? @Rinoa


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Hmmm, any idea about this? @Rinoa


I don’t know exactly what are our signatures sizes limit atm if Mbxx placed a different size limit or not.
Before the upgrade it was like we have it indicated on our forums rules:


> _Signature Limit_:
> Your total signature space allowed is 700 (Width) x 400 (Height). The absolute maximum file size limit is 3MB (3072KB). This is for the entire signature, not just individual files



Also about the manga panels issue probably something  @Mbxx can look into it.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 20, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I don’t know exactly what are our signatures sizes limit atm if Mbxx placed a different size limit or not.
> Before the upgrade it was like we have it indicated on our forums rules:
> 
> 
> Also about the manga panels issue probably something  @Mbxx can look into it.


All I know is that my sig is now _very_ small (as is MShadow's).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (Nov 20, 2020)

No gif avy? (｡•́︿•̀｡)

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2020)

poutanko said:


> No gif avy? (｡•́︿•̀｡)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Try now.



Invite button appears, but I'm receiving the following error:

Oops! We ran into some problems.
This user can't be invite in your club


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 20, 2020)

fix the avatar sizes and functionality mbxx.
175x250 or we're gonna fucking riot.
you had so many days and you were just deleting posts itt.
i fucking can't even.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 20, 2020)

Uh oh, where's one of my fav features of directly copypasting an image without doing 
	
	



```
[img ]pastelinkhere.png[/img]
```


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 20, 2020)

Klue said:


> Invite button appears, but I'm receiving the following error:
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> This user can't be invite in your club


This error message appears when a member is already part of a club. One can't join more than one club.



Xelioszzapporro said:


> Moreover some of the colored bleach manga panels that I post in threads disappear after a period of time ? Do you know why ?


In which thread?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Nov 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> In which thread?



This one , you can check my last comments. They suddenly disappear.


----------



## Zero (Nov 20, 2020)

Is the *Reactions Received *page on a list to be fixed?

You can't see all the reactions received from all of the reactions, it's pretty buggy.


----------



## trocollo (Nov 20, 2020)

Zero said:


> Is the *Reactions Received *page on a list to be fixed?
> 
> You can't see all the reactions received from all of the reactions, it's pretty buggy.


I think that's beacause the posts made before the update lost their ratings, only the like one remained, I and other people asked about this before but got no response, so I figured maybe we'll have to wait after this thing with avatars and rep is finished?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 20, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> This one , you can check my last comments. They suddenly disappear.


I see. The images need to be reuploaded as illegal manga sites are blocked.

This was already the case pre-update though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 20, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This error message appears when a member is already part of a club. One can't join more than one club.



_What about_ the message accurately describing the problem? _What about_ the missing link to a user's ratings given page? _What about_ a cure for COVID?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)

Klue said:


> _What about_ the message accurately describing the problem? _What about_ the missing link to a user's ratings given page? _What about_ a cure for COVID?


Was up my ningen?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 20, 2020)

I am curious will top contributors be making a comeback to threads too?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2020)

I check.


----------



## JFF (Nov 20, 2020)

Alita said:


> You know why it is taking so long? It only took a couple of weeks from what I can tell to get back many of the blogs.



It was a fairly complicated matter. You have an old structure for a script, that does not exist anymore in XF2. So you must come up with backups that are not meant for import. Therefore you must develop something to import the data.

There is no other XF board, that did manage this feat. so far. There is only a private script -- for which I cannot even can confirm, "that it works". So yea, 2 weeks is far better than anybody else or ever  That is the reality.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 20, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I don’t know exactly what are our signatures sizes limit atm if Mbxx placed a different size limit or not.
> Before the upgrade it was like we have it indicated on our forums rules:
> 
> 
> Also about the manga panels issue probably something  @Mbxx can look into it.


I am not sure what manga paneles are here ?



Klue said:


> Invite button appears, but I'm receiving the following error:
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> This user can't be invite in your club



Which use u want to invite ? Did you test it with more users ?



Kinjin said:


> I see. The images need to be reuploaded as illegal manga sites are blocked.
> 
> This was already the case pre-update though.



Yes, of course, as in not wanted.


----------



## JFF (Nov 20, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I am curious will top contributors be making a comeback to threads too?



"top contributors" like a list of top posters ? I do not think we need that.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 20, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> "top contributors" like a list of top posters ? I do not think we need that.


No. It's a list of everyone who posted in a thread shown from top to bottom in order of how many posts they made in a thread. It is a feature that we had before the update and could be viewed at the top of each thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> No. It's a list of everyone who posted in a thread shown from top to bottom in order of how many posts they made in a thread. It is a feature that we had before the update and could be viewed at the top of each thread.




yeah we have mafia games that use that mechanic. We have a game going right now that needed the mechanic. Which is why I kinda brought it up.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 20, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> yeah we have mafia games that use that mechanic. We have a game going right now that needed the mechanic. Which is why I kinda brought it up.


@Mbxx as you can see, it is a feature that is needed in forum activities


----------



## JFF (Nov 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> @Mbxx as you can see, it is a feature that is needed in forum activities


Alright; i try to find a solution. So far I see nothing on that. No option or plugin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kishido (Nov 21, 2020)

OK which fucking fromat are avatrs now. No matter what I use it only ends blurry


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 21, 2020)

Avatars still look abysmal...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 21, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Avatars still looking abysmal...


What?? On my side my avatar looks fine, fit to the frame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 21, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> What's the current maximum size and dimension for signature?



@Mbxx


----------



## trocollo (Nov 21, 2020)

And on my side one fits the frame and the other doesn't lol


----------



## MShadows (Nov 21, 2020)

trocollo said:


> And on my side one fits the frame and the other doesn't lol


In other words, the avatars still have big issues that need solving...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 21, 2020)

FIX THE MOTHERTRUCKINGFUCKING AVATARS!
No one is gonna resize they're avatars for your fresh shit idea of what size they should be.
We got gooba, reznor and dream onboard with those agreed upon sizes through the years mcrock. Who the fuck are you to discard them?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 21, 2020)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Can you also fix the ''Insert image/Ctrl P'' , we can only upload by copy/paste the http of site. Is it hard to be as before , I want to be able to post images/GIFS/videos that I have already downloaded on my computer.?



He turned it off because it wastes hosting space. 
We are not an image hoster site.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 21, 2020)

MShadows said:


> What?? On my side my avatar looks fine, fit to the frame


yeah, your avy looks fine to me too. aiyanah's, on the other hand, has that black thing on top of it


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yeah, your avy looks fine to me too. aiyanah's, on the other hand, has that black thing on top of it


So does yours



@Mbxx 

You know you can fix back to normal. We've seen you fix it  back to normal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 21, 2020)

Soca said:


> So does yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, thankfully, i don't see the black part of it on my own laptop so...it's only an eyesore to the rest of you


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 21, 2020)

enable 50 posts per page.
browsing like a damn pleb here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Nov 22, 2020)

@Mbxx why don't you respond to my complaints?

> Linked texts were coloured blue after the update at least on the Dark NF style, but now for some reasons it's a barely discernible white colour. Why did this change?

> the option to "hide rep" is still in preference settings, but doesn't work.

> repping seems to work now.. I repped someone and there was a notable change to their rep, but no one seems to get notified when it happens.

> Also the tab selection of smilies would be great as mentioned.. having to scroll down on mobile through the different variations to get to the one you want instead of just being able to click a variation e.g cute, pepe and go straight there is a bit annoying.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Island (Nov 22, 2020)

Speedyamell said:


> @Mbxx why don't you respond to my complaints?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 22, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> He turned it off because it wastes hosting space.
> We are not an image hoster site.


We?  Who is this WE here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2020)

the crack get smoketh.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 22, 2020)

question...I did a search of my own post in a thread by a user (which was myself) and since we don't have top contributors right now. I noticed it showed the results out of order. I didn't see an option that I know of to order it in either newest to oldest? Or oldest to newest? This also was a helpful feature mafia games need here. And, just makes it harder to find stuff if post is showing out of order.

Just curious if this is a thing that could be fixed?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 22, 2020)

Mintaka said:


> We?  Who is this WE here?



Just us as a forum lol.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 22, 2020)

Nobody ever complained about being able to upload pictures to and hosting them on NF. 

It is an unnecessary change.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## justcamtro (Nov 22, 2020)

real question why do sig have no media option so I can't display my gfycat media properly and avatar size is so messed, I'm so confused and I did size properly as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 22, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> real question why do sig have no media option so I can't display my gfycat media properly and avatar size is so messed, I'm so confused and I did size properly as well.


cause mbxx didn't write the unique code for the previous xf version, so he's winging the whole fucking thing right now.
4 admins scribbling code for 2 years got the forum to it's previous state, and here be mcrock thinking he's the beezknees.
i'm sorry
i'm jaded as fuck.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> All I know is that my sig is now _very_ small (as is MShadow's).


yeah they all are and I don't know why. I could swear that right when the update first took (like when avatars were round) that signatures looked normal for a bit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

Not sure how y'all did this. Mine looks normal.


----------



## Lamuledetraspatas (Nov 22, 2020)

I just joined the forum and it looks trash imo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure how y'all did this. Mine looks normal.


No it doesn't


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

Soca said:


> No it doesn't


On mine it does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 22, 2020)

Is it still possible to edit thread titles?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh, now I see it on some people's avatars but not others.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 22, 2020)

FIX THE FUCKING AVATARS you shit guy mbxx.
increase the damn table sizes and give us back our real avatar sizes.
who the fuck wanted push notifications? NOBODY! NOBODY WANTED PUSH NOTIFICATIONS!
you were doing push notifications and deleting a page worth of posts from this thread instead of fixing the avatars?
you must be shitting me.
also give someone else some fucking admin powers so they can fix this shit show already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 23, 2020)

At this point, I might as well just not use an avatar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

@Mbxx I have a moderator console in this thread...



Bottom left.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 23, 2020)

Are you planning on fixing the spoiler-tag yet?


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @Mbxx I have a moderator console in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom left.


Either I'm blind or there is nothing resembling a moderator console in the screenshot.



New Folder said:


> Are you planning on fixing the spoiler-tag yet?



What do you mean?


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 23, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Either I'm blind or there is nothing resembling a moderator console in the screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _._ 









Edit:

interesting, I guess was using the wrong "spoiler" tag?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> @Mbxx I have a moderator console in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom left.


Could you check now please ?


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh, now I see it on some people's avatars but not others.


Weird, isn't it?


aiyanah said:


> FIX THE FUCKING AVATARS you shit guy mbxx.
> increase the damn table sizes and give us back our real avatar sizes.
> who the fuck wanted push notifications? NOBODY! NOBODY WANTED PUSH NOTIFICATIONS!
> you were doing push notifications and deleting a page worth of posts from this thread instead of fixing the avatars?
> ...


I hate the push notification prompt! I come here daily, anyway.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't even know what a push notification is, maybe it's because I'm on mobile?

Speaking of, do most users frequent this site using mobile or desktop? I'd thought most were mobile users but it is looking like I'm wrong...


----------



## Shrike (Nov 23, 2020)

@Mbxx
1). Avatars - fix the avatars to be THE SAME AS THEY WERE, IT'S REALLY SIMPLE, have two different sizes because of the contest points WHICH IS VERY IMPORTANT TO THE FORUM. Also allow GIFs for avatars.

2). Bring back custom HTML usertitles (again, SAME AS THEY WERE)

3). Have the sigs SAME AS THEY WERE

4). Listen to staff about the priority of updates, as they know the entirety of the forum the best. Obviously much better than you do.

There, it's a start for you. Ffs.

It's simple but you refuse to listen. EVERY DAY PEOPLE TELL YOU THE SAME SHIT. Use search the find how many people are complaining by searching "new layout" or "update".

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 23, 2020)

Kisame said:


> I don't even know what a push notification is, maybe it's because I'm on mobile?
> 
> Speaking of, do most users frequent this site using mobile or desktop? I'd thought most were mobile users but it is looking like I'm wrong...


ironically enough they are for mobile users predominantly.
you know those popups you get on your phone when you receive a new whatsapp message, or sms, or email, or maybe some app wants to show you something like opera/google recommending articles, or the onefootballapp wants you to know all the football that took place today or google is telling you about the current NBA games that are going on or some game wants your attention and money?
those are push notifications, it is the machine begging for your time as though we don't have important enough shit to do.

and this guy mcrock added them here, like who the actual fuck wants these things as an end user? mcrock thinking he's a bigshot publisher now


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2020)

*Haven't checked here in awhile, are the old avatar sizes back?  *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Haven't checked here in awhile, are the old avatar sizes back? *


No, they're still smaller than they were and now some people see a black bar at the top or bottom of the avatar.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No, they're still smaller than they were and now some people see a black bar at the top or bottom of the avatar.


*
I always seen the black border at the top of the avatar though 

That is because they have uploaded an image that is not exactly 144x366 *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *
> I always seen the black border at the top of the avatar though
> 
> That is because they have uploaded an image that is not exactly 144x366 *


Maybe that’s the issue. Mine is cropped to exactly that ratio. Is mine doing it?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe that’s the issue. Mine is cropped to exactly that ratio. Is mine doing it?



*Huh weird but yeah, you have a bug black border  *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Huh weird but yeah, you have a bug black border *


Maybe it's a combination of skins and issues there too, I am on the regular dark NF skin. I was on the Larger than Life, but I switched after they took the even larger avatars away. Like I don't get what's going on, things that seem to have been working fine like a few days ago (like the avatars were a size a lot of us liked, but they worked) now aren't? Like wtf?


----------



## scerpers (Nov 23, 2020)

i'm sure it was brought up already, but the ability to hide certain sections of the forum?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2020)

scerpers said:


> i'm sure it was brought up already, but the ability to hide certain sections of the forum?


You mean how we had the minus at the top of each section so that you could collapse that section down to just its title?


----------



## scerpers (Nov 23, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean how we had the minus at the top of each section so that you could collapse that section down to just its title?


yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2020)

Why did you take out the ability to upload photos to posts from our computers? please put that back in.
Also the previews for twitter are not working, please also fix


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

U can  just turn off push notifications,  wheres the problem


----------



## Trinity (Nov 23, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> U can  just turn off push notifications,  wheres the problem


That in itself is not the problem. 

The problem is adding this functionality and _then_ ignoring the various complaints in here.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> That in itself is not the problem.
> 
> The problem is adding this functionality and _then_ ignoring the various complaints in here.



Idk I've accepted that I'm being trolled here


----------



## Vivo Diez (Nov 23, 2020)

I think I broke something.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 23, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> I think I broke something.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2020)

Vivo Diez said:


> I think I broke something.


Mbxx heard we like avy so he gave everyone 2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 23, 2020)

makeoutparadise said:


> Why did you take out the ability to upload photos to posts from our computers? please put that back in.
> Also the previews for twitter are not working, please also fix





MShadows said:


> Nobody ever complained about being able to upload pictures to and hosting them on NF.
> 
> It is an unnecessary change.




I sorta did,
The website has a certain amount of storage,
If people keep uploading images it will get full.
Then he will delete them to free up storage
and then the posts will be imageless.



T-Pein™ said:


> Is the upload image thing a mistake?
> ...
> looks like it will eat up lots of storage on the long run.





T-Pein™ said:


> He got rid of the ability to upload images.
> yall can thank me for that.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 23, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I sorta did,
> The website has a certain amount of storage,
> If people keep uploading images it will get full.
> Then he will delete them to free up storage
> and then the posts will be imageless.


You are one person in a sea of thousands of other users. Many people made use of that feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 23, 2020)

MShadows said:


> You are one person in a sea of thousands of other users. Many people made use of that feature.



I know but unless you want to PAY IRL money to continue buying storage.
I don't see it returning ever again.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I know but unless you want to PAY IRL money to continue buying storage.
> I don't see it returning ever again.



Like seriously dude, you’re not being helpful. If it was removed we should know why and for sure that it was removed so that we can stop asking for it. 

And Shadows is right: you’re one person on a site of thousands. If they’re just removing features because you said that doesn’t bode well especially if those removals aren’t explained to us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 24, 2020)

cannot believe how hard it is to fix the avatars.
like bruh.
can this guy even code?


----------



## JFF (Nov 24, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> cannot believe how hard it is to fix the avatars.
> like bruh.
> can this guy even code?


Try now; there were some fixes. Hopefully.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 24, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Try now; there were some fixes. Hopefully.



You need to fix mobile avatars. Plox
Make the height automatic.
Right now they are all squared and look squished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 24, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Try now; there were some fixes. Hopefully.


close, BUT NO CIGAR!
THERE IS NO CIGAR FOR U MBXX.
nah but really bruh, when the fuck do we get the old avatar sizes back?
now it's all stretched and shit like a prostitutes snatch after an encounter with a mandingo. that ain't good.
yes i am fucking up your Q&C section with this simile. there is only one way to make it end, fix the avatars once and for all.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## JFF (Nov 24, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> close, BUT NO CIGAR!
> THERE IS NO CIGAR FOR U MBXX.
> nah but really bruh, when the fuck do we get the old avatar sizes back?
> now it's all stretched and shit like a prostitutes snatch after an encounter with a mandingo. that ain't good.
> yes i am fucking up your Q&C section with this simile. there is only one way to make it end, fix the avatars once and for all.



The original image for testing ? I think you use something strange.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 24, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> The original image for testing ?


ok mbxx you got so much shit to fix it's actually obscene

1. 
this is 175x250
this is the size we were all using before you pressed the big red button that no one asked for.
make it work with the transparency.


2. 
gifs are not working
make it gif
this one is same size as the one i'm wearing now
150x200


3. 
why do smaller images get stretched to all hell?
fix that shit.
150x150


and dont @ me with that 144xWHATEVER shit, that's not the size we were using.
when we say "fix the damn avatars" that means back to the sizes we were using before the upgrade.
make the tables bigger, they were bigger before the upgrade.
you see even that shit, *IT'S AN UPGRADE, NOT A DOWNGRADE.*
you see how that works?
language is everything.
if this was meant to be a downgrade then you should have said so, no one would be complaining about the sizes of avatars, might be louder demands for a revert though.
fix the avatars homeskillet, i am tired of this mess just as much as you are.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 24, 2020)

gg


----------



## Trinity (Nov 24, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Idk I've accepted that I'm being trolled here


Samesies!

Other users are not amused so I sympathize with them, though. I had a lot of practice and preparation by having to work with Mbxx, they didn’t.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> ok mbxx you got so much shit to fix it's actually obscene
> 
> 1.
> this is 175x250
> ...


And if it's an issue of there being too much strain on the servers (I don't know how when it wasn't before) let us host them off site then.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2020)

fix the avatars, it keeps saying server error occurred, try again later and blub blub

thanks


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 25, 2020)

How difficult is it to bring back the original naruto theme? I have been asking for over a month now.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

The avatars are in BIG need of fixing! 

Half the forum's avatars are extremely disproportionate, with either the picture itself stretching way beyond the frame or being framed unproperly leaving big black chasms within the frame @Mbxx


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 25, 2020)

can we just give the former coders skin abilities so they can tackle the skin and logistics of the coding while you assist MBXX. I mean I understand wanting to be more hands-on and it's yours, but truthfully you did take member donations. And, you have the help here from the staff members who have helped you before. Cause I know I'd be straight up already done it and wanted to appease my forum visitors and without delay.

It's not a dig at you or nothing mbxx with all due respect.


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And if it's an issue of there being too much strain on the servers (I don't know how when it wasn't before) let us host them off site then.


It's not. That much you should know.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 25, 2020)

So, what's happening with the reputation?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2020)

Seems my avatar got messed up... Oh well just another bug in a hive of issues

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Seems my avatar got messed up... Oh well just another bug in a hive of issues



Well, its not so easy. Therefore u use square avatars. I am on it; but again not so easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 25, 2020)

Step 1: Undo everything regarding avatars. This will result in everyone having small square avatars again.

Step 2: Change the source avatar used in skins to O instead of M.

Step 3: Use CSS to resize that avatar to achieve certain dimensions (175x250).

There. Nearly all avatar problems solved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Step 1: Undo everything regarding avatars. This will result in everyone having small square avatars again.
> 
> Step 2: Change the source avatar used in skins to O instead of M.
> 
> ...


would that allow for horisontal avys like my drum island avy was (or grizzlyclaws' avy's original format)?


----------



## Kisame (Nov 25, 2020)

Something is up with the blogs, I try to edit some new stuff in but it says no more than 50,000 words allowed.

So I erase what I added and even delete some parts of the original blog but it still says no more 50,000 words... so the blog can't be edited


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

Wtf is up with these hats?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

@Kisame  your hat is very small.

@Lurker  big hat crew. Let's do some pimping.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 25, 2020)

I rate it still

My avy still fcked tho


----------



## Sloan (Nov 25, 2020)

the leaves falling is cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Island (Nov 25, 2020)

Avatars might not be fixed, but at least we have hats.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 25, 2020)

Holy shit, fucking hats. Some of them are stretched. I haven't yodelled so hard for a long time. 
There is literally tears in my eyes.
NF peak perfomance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 25, 2020)

why are there leaves falling gently across my screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 25, 2020)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why are there leaves falling gently across my screen


Same reason these hats exist is my guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

Don’t let the hats distract you from the fact that avatars are still a disaster

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Don’t let the hats distract you from the fact that avatars are still a disaster


thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 25, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Don’t let the hats distract you from the fact that avatars are still a disaster


So our faces all look ugly but at least we have big hats? And look at you with that massive shlong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 25, 2020)

going for that reddit feel? @Mbxx

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> So our faces all look ugly but at least we have big hats? And look at you with that massive shlong.


This isn’t even my final form

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> This isn’t even my final form


 why is your hat so big

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velvet (Nov 25, 2020)

* I like the leaves!

I hate the hat  *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Francyst (Nov 25, 2020)

Can this site get any worse

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Can this site get any worse


Have you ever heard of the phrase "tempting fate"?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 25, 2020)

you really wouldn't have to throw out the leaves and tall hats felatio if you just fixed the ava's you know.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Francyst (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Have you ever heard of the phrase "tempting fate"?


No..


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Something is up with the blogs, I try to edit some new stuff in but it says no more than 50,000 words allowed.
> 
> So I erase what I added and even delete some parts of the original blog but it still says no more 50,000 words... so the blog can't be edited


Oh, thanks for the info; i look over it. Try now.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

Everyone, try reuploading your avatars and see if they work correctly now


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 25, 2020)

@Mbxx your hat is on fire! And it spreads to the entire forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Everyone, try *reuploading* your avatars and see if they work correctly now


can't. i got a server error message


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> can't. i got a server error message


What error ? I am pretty sure that must be near perfection now.


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * I like the leaves!
> 
> I hate the hat *


I remove the hats for the avatars -> therefore logo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> What error ? I am pretty sure that must be near perfection now.


like this (i got it several times):



however, i was able to change my avy despite this 'error'. not sure what it looks like on other people's phones/monitors, though


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2020)

Nuke it.


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> like this (i got it several times):
> 
> 
> 
> however, i was able to change my avy despite this 'error'. not sure what it looks like on other people's phones/monitors, though



How did you produce this .. this is not the avatar changing page !?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> like this (i got it several times):
> 
> 
> 
> however, i was able to change my avy despite this 'error'. not sure what it looks like on other people's phones/monitors, though


Looks the same as before to me. But I don't see any disproportionality or anything, if that was the problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How did you produce this .. this is not the avatar changing page !?



i don't know. i don't understand computers/technology. i got that message when, after browsing my files for a new avy, i tried to click 'okay'


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Looks the same as before to me. But I don't see any disproportionality or anything, if that was the problem.



do you see that black thing on top (i don't but i know it's not the same for everyone)?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> do you see that black thing on top (i don't but i know it's not the same for everyone)?


No black borders or weird proportions this time!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 25, 2020)

wat happened to the hats


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

Sloan said:


> wat happened to the hats




These hats?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

Sloan said:


> wat happened to the hats



I liked the Thanksgiving hats tho.
Looked qt


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

Sloan said:


> wat happened to the hats



Hey re-upload your avatar


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> These hats?


Must be a popular nick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the hats looked alright with some avys but with my own...i'd rather not. nothing personal


Try again please.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Try again please.


you mean re-uploading the avy..?

i did, nothing's changed (for me). but i have no complaints


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 25, 2020)

they're not actually fixed, but sure mbxx, you earned your sleep tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

@T-Pein™ 

you don't have that green 'online' thingy under your avy. can you tell me how to disable it? (no, the 'show your online status' option under 'preferences' has NOT been selected)


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @T-Pein™
> 
> you don't have that green 'online' thingy under your avy. can you tell me how to disable it? (no, the 'show your online status' option under 'preferences' has NOT been selected)



Neither do you,
I still see it on mine tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

@Mbxx 

it's not a complaint but...before the update, i had a horizontal landscape avy (it was short and wide - the new on is tall and narrow). do you think we could choose such avys one day, again?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Neither do you,
> I still see it on mine tho.



oh? i don't see yours - but you do. and i see mine - but you don't.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 25, 2020)

ill keep the hat if u dont mind @Mbxx 

thx


----------



## Sloan (Nov 25, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Hey re-upload your avatar


Later.  on mobile atm


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 25, 2020)

Sloan said:


> ill keep the hat if u dont mind @Mbxx
> 
> thx



i don't think the hat can save you  :


----------



## Sloan (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't think the hat can save you  :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> oh? i don't see yours - but you do. and i see mine - but you don't.



Its like this.
Its working.
No one sees your status.
Only you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 25, 2020)

Bring back the hats. Don't listen to the people who hate thanksgiving

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

Skyfall said:


> Bring back the hats. Don't listen to the people who hate thanksgiving



This,
Quoted for Truth
I was thankful  for them

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 25, 2020)

Still squished in mobile.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> oh? i don't see yours - but you do. and i see mine - but you don't.


he can’t see it because it’s for your eyes only 

you can’t change it, you’re going to see yourself as online regardless

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Klue (Nov 26, 2020)

Someone probably already reported this, or its expected behavior: Rating data doesn't appear for old post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)

Leaves  

Nature 

Good one @Mbxx 

Credit where credit is due


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2020)

That hat, and the leaves



Leperchaun theme?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 26, 2020)

175x250
no you ain't escaping without doing the thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame (Nov 26, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Oh, thanks for the info; i look over it. Try now.


Thanks it works, but now since I merged the two pages into one I want to delete the extra page but I can't seem to find the delete option.


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hmm before, the site used to autolog you out if you stayed inactive for too long or closed the browser, but not now...?
Atleast the falling leaves are nice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2020)

We used to be able to see if someone was male or female under their avatar and name. I'm kind of getting fucked up over here on how many people who's genders I am getting wrong. 

Maybe I should just stop assuming.


----------



## LesExit (Nov 27, 2020)

How I get rid of these leaves >.>?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 27, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Kisame  your hat is very small.
> 
> @Lurker  big hat crew. Let's do some pimping.


wheres my hat??!?! i know we had out thanksgiving last month but still...


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 27, 2020)

LesExit said:


> How I get rid of these leaves >.>?


You can't, you are stuck with them forever.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LesExit (Nov 27, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> You can't, you are stuck with them forever.


  I see.


----------



## JFF (Nov 27, 2020)

LesExit said:


> I see.


Its just over the holday +1-2 days; so gone by tomorrow. I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 27, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Its just over the holday +1-2 days; so gone by tomorrow. I guess.


Hey man, do you know if it's possible to delete extra article pages?


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We used to be able to see if someone was male or female under their avatar and name. I'm kind of getting fucked up over here on how many people who's genders I am getting wrong.
> 
> Maybe I should just stop assuming.


Well if you had to just assume they're dudes and you'll be right 95% of the time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 27, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Hey man, do you know if it's possible to delete extra article pages?


Could you be more concrete, not sure what you mean.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 27, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Could you be more concrete, not sure what you mean.


One of my blogs has two "pages", I want to delete the second page because it's empty but there's no option to do so.


----------



## JFF (Nov 27, 2020)

Kisame said:


> One of my blogs has two "pages", I want to delete the second page because it's empty but there's no option to do so.


Send me the link via PM. Thanks.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 27, 2020)

mbxx 
please man
50 posts per page, enable it dawg.
this 20ppp is the true suffering that i would not wish on any man. it is hell on the internet.
why are you doing this to us?
is it not enough that you permafucked the ava's so that we can't have 175x250's anymore?
now you also want all of us browsing in 20ppp maximum?
have you no heart to consider your fellow poster or are you actually just a robot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 27, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> mbxx
> please man
> 50 posts per page, enable it dawg.
> this 20ppp is the true suffering that i would not wish on any man. it is hell on the internet.
> ...


There is an option for posts per page in the settings actually.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 27, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> There is an option for posts per page in the settings actually.


Nice.  Can finally go back to 20 per page now.

20 is the max per limit on the preference page but the inherit from system is 30...?

Other people want 50-80 per page.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 27, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> There is an option for posts per page in the settings actually.




only goes up to 20
unless my account is goofed.
previous options went up to 400
10/20/40/50/100/200/400
though someone can fact check me on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 27, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> only goes up to 20
> unless my account is goofed.
> previous options went up to 400
> 10/20/40/50/100/200/400
> though someone can fact check me on that.


Default values. Now u to 60.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 27, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Default values. Now u to 60.


THANK YOU!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 28, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Its just over the holday +1-2 days; so gone by tomorrow. I guess.



I hope it snows in Christmas and we get christmas hats


----------



## Kishido (Nov 28, 2020)

Can someone tell me what the avatar size has to be or is this mess still not fixed?


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Can someone tell me what the avatar size has to be or is this mess still not fixed?


The latter.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> The latter.



OK thanks


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 28, 2020)

Mobile avatars need a look.
They are all squares.
It squishes all avatars to fit into a square.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 28, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> 175x250
> no you ain't escaping without doing the thing.



lul

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2020)

Naruto said:


> lul


I don't think he's gonna hire you fam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2020)

@Mbxx
you're 1 pixel short of fixing the ava's
174x250
but you know what fam, well done, you done it! (almost)


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2020)

awww now he undid it.
you was right there fam
i was finna give you the props and shit, oh well.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 28, 2020)

*Any news on fixin the avatar sizes?  *

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 29, 2020)

wow @Naruto even provided you the code @Mbxx

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Nov 29, 2020)

anyone notice avatar picture quality is terrible?
looks all pixelated and stuff.

edit - had to do it myself to the specific size,
the auto forum crops messes it up bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 29, 2020)

are avys fixed yet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 29, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> anyone notice avatar picture quality is terrible?
> looks all pixelated and stuff.
> 
> edit - had to do it myself to the specific size,
> the auto forum crops messes it up bad


yeah think that was more pronounced when mbxx had almost fixed them, not sure what's going on now but either way they're not fixed.



Underworld Broker said:


> are avys fixed yet


nope.
but good progress was made yesterday, let's see what happens today.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi, I noticed two bugs on the forum when I logged in today.

1. We still appear to have rep.
2. Avis are rectangular again (new).

When can this be fixed?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Nov 30, 2020)

Santí said:


> Hi, I noticed two bugs on the forum when I logged in today.
> 
> 1. We still appear to have rep.
> 2. Avis are rectangular again (new).
> ...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

Santí said:


> Hi, I noticed two bugs on the forum when I logged in today.
> 
> 1. We still appear to have rep.
> 2. Avis are rectangular again (new).
> ...



The rep function was fixed long ago.

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 30, 2020)

how this dude not fixed the ava's yet after being provided the code tho


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

Why the optimists? The only thing that I see wrong is that you cant see the spirals and ducha now, but rep is working for me, you can rep/neg people, and the notifications are working.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Why the optimists? The only thing that I see wrong is that you cant see the spirals and ducha now, but rep is working for me, you can rep/neg people, and the notifications are working.


Everyone can rep the same amount, and receiving rep doesn't affect your rep power.

It's pretty much pointless.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> and the notifications are working


not from what i've seen. +can't read rep messages


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Everyone can rep the same amount, and receiving rep doesn't affect your rep power.
> 
> It's pretty much pointless.



That doesn't seem too bad to me, if it goes back to how it used to be it would be nice, but I understand why its like that now, I think that in this way people will neg much less than before.

The good thing is that you can give and receive rep again.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> not from what i've seen. +can't read rep messages



You need to activate the notifications, send me a message and I'll show you the screenshot, it has to work for everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> You need to activate the notifications, send me a message and I'll show you the screenshot, it has to work for everyone.


all my notifications are activated.

the rep numbers change - i see that - but i get no notification. nor do i know WHICH posts have been repped


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> all my notifications are activated.
> 
> the rep numbers change - i see that - but i get no notification. nor do i know WHICH posts have been repped



Send me a message and I'll show you how the notification appears, I think it's only on mobile though.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Send me a message and I'll show you how the notification appears, I think it's only on mobile though.


well, i repped you. but i didn't write anything. what do you see?


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> well, i repped you. but i didn't write anything. what do you see?



The notification of the rep has appeared on my mobile, you have to activate all the new notifications in your preferences, I don't know if it works on pc but it works on mobile.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> The notification of the rep has appeared on my mobile, you have to activate all the new notifications in your preferences, I don't know if it works on pc but it works on mobile.


never seen such a thing since the 'upgrade' - on PC OR mobile. like, i chose 'preferences' and had all the notification boxes ticked - where did i go wrong?



but, like. good for you


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> never seen such a thing since the 'upgrade' - on PC OR mobile. like, i chose 'preferences' and had all the notification boxes ticked - where did i go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> but, like. good for you


Try to change your skin and see how it appears for you.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Try to change your skin and see how it appears for you.


i changed. i don't see any difference



edit:

someone just repped me, the numbers changed. no notification anywhere. thanks but i'm still saddo


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i changed. i don't see any difference


You still didn’t get an alert ? I changed for the same one and i did get the alert of your quoting post.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> You still didn’t get an alert ? I changed for the same one and i did get the alert of your quoting post.


no.

i get quoting notifications, rating notifications and 'new post' in a thread i've posted in notifications - this hasn't been any different since the update.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> You still didn’t get an alert ? I changed for the same one and i did get the alert of your quoting post.





like i was repped between those. but got no notification

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Nov 30, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> You still didn’t get an alert ? I changed for the same one and i did get the alert of your quoting post.


Are there any plans to work on the rep?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Are there any plans to work on the rep?


seems to work for some people


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> never seen such a thing since the 'upgrade' - on PC OR mobile. like, i chose 'preferences' and had all the notification boxes ticked - where did i go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> but, like. good for you



You have to check these options, tell me when you have done it and I will send you rep to see if it worked.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> You have to check these options, tell me when you have done it and I will send you rep to see if it worked.


don't. i've been undeservedly repped now idk how many times and i get no notifications even though i ticked the boxes >_<

i asked another NF-er who's more tech savvy than me and hopefully, when he replies, he will be able to tell me what i'm doing wrong.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 30, 2020)

does everyone now rep for a standard amount?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 30, 2020)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> does everyone now rep for a standard amount?


Yeah, because the rep formula hasn’t been implemented yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 30, 2020)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> does everyone now rep for a standard amount?



I've received your rep, have you received mine? Maybe for those who dont work is due to the style they are using but i dont know.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 30, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> I've received your rep, have you received mine? Maybe for those who dont work is due to the style they are using but i dont know.



nope. 

i did get an alert for your reply here though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 30, 2020)

Just in case check all your preferences settings and if this option is set or not. I don’t remember us to have it before the upgrade. 


> alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new


----------



## Zero (Nov 30, 2020)

So have the profile dimensions changed, do I just need to reupload a new pic?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2020)

Where are the smileys?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????

I uploaded this 



but it looks like this on the forum

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## trocollo (Dec 1, 2020)

So the rep recived can be seen if we activate push notifications but not normally? And we'll get the ability to check all the rep recived? Cause as of now we can just check the one given


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????
> 
> I uploaded this
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2020)

Zero said:


> So have the profile dimensions changed, do I just need to reupload a new pic?


Nothing changed yet concerning that and avatars if reupload it seems they are loosing image quality atm.


trocollo said:


> So the rep recived can be seen if we activate push notifications but not normally? And we'll get the ability to check all the rep recived? Cause as of now we can just check the one given


The rep feature is not working as in the past yet. Not sure or i can indicate when it’s going to be fixed as for now it’s operating as it was made available.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

@Mbxx

Can you implement something like this plox


A list of  users who replied to a THREAD and a post count.
something similar used to be available but disappeared after the update.
Needed for Mafia section.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2020)

Zero said:


> So have the profile dimensions changed, do I just need to reupload a new pic?


avatar sizes are still 175x250.
HOLD FIRM

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2020)

More screens of avatar issue @Mbxx 





You were given the fix, use it


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> More screens of avatar issue @Mbxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey Marcelle,
how did he mess up my avatar like that????


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????
> 
> I uploaded this
> 
> ...



mbxx will say its art :blu

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> hey Marcelle,
> how did he mess up my avatar like that????



Not sure what happened there. Reupload thx. Maybe a bug.


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> Can you implement something like this plox
> 
> ...


I look at this plugin. Sure.

Ok, added.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I look at this plugin. Sure.
> 
> Ok, added.



works great,
thanks.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2020)

The old quote system is back but I still can't post smileys, quotes, or anything else in that gray box.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The old quote system is back but I still can't post smileys, quotes, or anything else in that gray box.



Toggle the BB code maybe?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????
> 
> I uploaded this
> 
> ...


About like this

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

I look at this plugin. Sure.
added


Amatérasu’s Son said:


> About like this



That seems to be a rare case. Not sure. We see. Or maybe he uploaded it like this  I kinda doubt my ML image optimizer did this. But Its needed for larger images; better compression.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Toggle the BB code maybe?


No ability to do that.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2020)

emotes aren't working on mobile btw.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> No ability to do that.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2020)

I know where it is, the whole top box is grayed out.  No selecting available


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I look at this plugin. Sure.
> added
> 
> 
> That seems to be a rare case. Not sure. We see. Or maybe he uploaded it like this  I kinda doubt my ML image optimizer did this. But Its needed for larger images; better compression.



look around the forum lots of people have it all pixelated all of the sudden LOL


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> look around the forum lots of people have it all pixelated all of the sudden LOL


It looks alright; no other case. Again; I think you uploaded it like this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> It looks alright; no other case. Again; I think you uploaded it like this





@MrPopo get in here



@Soca

get in here



SinRaven


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 1, 2020)

Okay so don't reupload and keep quality until it's fixed. Got it. Haha


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I know where it is, the whole top box is grayed out.  No selecting available



click that one button and the rest wont be grayed out


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> click that one button and the rest wont be grayed out


I can't because it's grayed out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 1, 2020)

Can confirm. No smilies or anything on mobile.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2020)

hmm smileys and such work fine for me on phone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 1, 2020)

Works on mine as well.  Think Ya'll being phoney.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2020)

It’s working for me too.


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> @MrPopo get in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright; send me your original. I test it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????
> 
> I uploaded this
> 
> ...



@Mbxx


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2020)

people so lucky they get to emote from mobile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> @Mbxx


Its a bug; it gotten encoded 2x times. Might be fixed now. Mistakes can happen.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Its a bug; it gotten encoded 2x times. Might be fixed now.



Ok thank you for the fix mbxx sama


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2020)

174x250
you know what, it's whatever, good enough.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2020)

smaller ava's still getting stretched out to occupy the frame.
man whatever, better than being neutered.
i will just assume you can't fix that.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi, can we fix simple things like the trophies ASAP? I.e make sure the trophies in the below works properly.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 1, 2020)

@Rinoa

so i conducted some research.

i asked my homies from the OL @Ren. @Gledinos @Beast  and @RossellaFiamingo  if they receive rep notifications. they all said no.

i asked 2 of them to make sure they have the rep alert box ticked (alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new) - they did, i repped them, their rep went up and they still got NO notification.

i'm sure none of them are luddites.

it looks like this really isn't a me-only problem

please fix



edit:

also they said they get alerts for other things like being quoted, tagged, ratings

edit2:

i didn't ask anyone else. so *100% of the people i asked get no rep notifications!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Hi, can we fix simple things like the trophies ASAP? I.e make sure the trophies in the below works properly.


What does not work there ?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Rinoa
> 
> so i conducted some research.
> 
> ...


It’s weird since only some of you are not getting the alerts and it’s working for others.
Similar to some indicating that smilies don’t appear for them and are working for others.
The settings i’ve access to are the same for all members and works equally for all.
Perhaps Mbxx can take a look in other things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 1, 2020)

maybe you could make a poll in this section:

have you received rep notifications since the forum update?

yes

no


i suspect those that haven't are many more than 'only some of us'

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> maybe you could make a poll in this section:
> 
> have you received rep notifications since the forum update?
> 
> ...


Probably but as we mentioned before the rep feature is not working properly yet and it’s something we’d really need some time to try to look into it. No formula, ranks, members with absurd amounts, there is a privacy bypass that we've to find out how to fix and place it as before the upgrade etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2020)

im not getting a single rep notif

i forgot rep is even a thing lol

or... maybe none is repping me anymore

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> im not getting a single rep notif
> 
> i forgot rep is even a thing lol
> 
> or... maybe none is repping me anymore


i repped you either yesterday or 2 days ago. i don't remember in what thread but i did. you just don't get the notifications like lots of other people

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> What does not work there ?


Everyone who has 5K positive rating has the 'supercaLIKEfragilisticexpialidocious'. It should only be giving to people who has 5K likes
Everyone who has 10K positive rating have 'Queen Bitch of the Forum'. It should only be given to people who has 10K like
A few people i know got 7,500 positive rating recently and they did not get 'The Ending of One Chapter'
People normally get 'Neutral' rating after they get 1,000  Neutral (neutral, disagree, optimistic, tier specialist, etc) but it is not working anymore
Can you also double check that Happy Birthday, Happy Holidays, Chocolate and April Fools works?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 1, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Everyone who has 5K positive rating has the 'supercaLIKEfragilisticexpialidocious'. It should only be giving to people who has 5K likes
> Everyone who has 10K positive rating have 'Queen Bitch of the Forum'. It should only be given to people who has 10K like
> A few people i know got 7,500 positive rating recently and they did not get 'The Ending of One Chapter'
> People normally get 'Neutral' rating after they get 1,000  Neutral (neutral, disagree, optimistic, tier specialist, etc) but it is not working anymore
> Can you also double check that Happy Birthday, Happy Holidays, Chocolate and April Fools works?


I agree to all of those.

@Mbxx  there are people with below 5k likes with the 10k Trophie LOL making them both pointless now.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i repped you either yesterday or 2 days ago. i don't remember in what thread but i did. you just don't get the notifications like lots of other people



well im not the best person to ask regarding this because i usually will have a piling 20+ allerts cuz of mafia games

but i must say I do not notice any rep notifs at all ever since the update

so something has to be off, or there is a setting I should do?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> well im not the best person to ask regarding this because i usually will have a piling 20+ allerts cuz of mafia games
> 
> but i must say I do not notice any rep notifs at all ever since the update
> 
> so something has to be off, or there is a setting I should do?


you can check if you have this box:
alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new

ticked under preferences (seventh to last in the long list)


but even people who do receive no notifications with a couple of exceptions so...


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you can check if you have this box:
> alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new
> 
> ticked under preferences (seventh to last in the long list)
> ...


its automatically on lol just checked

i don't touch preferences at all lmao

welp, atleast we can see rep we give now lol


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> welp, atleast we can see rep we give now lol


i can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i can't



know what, i just checked and ur actually right 

i have been living under a rock apparently 

atleast we have dice I guess?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 1, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> atleast we have dice I guess?


for now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 1, 2020)

I can assure you I haven't seen a rep notification for myself. I also can not see reps I have given or received. on the receiving part of rep you can't even click to look anyway.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????
> 
> I uploaded this
> 
> ...



Hmm,
My avatar automatically changed to something I was using before .
Interesting .


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 2, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I can assure you I haven't seen a rep notification for myself. I also can not see reps I have given or received. on the receiving part of rep you can't even click to look anyway.


I’m going to quote this. It’s something that you guys will have to have some understanding and patience about, please.


MShadows said:


> Yeah, because the rep formula hasn’t been implemented yet





Rinoa said:


> The rep feature is not working as in the past yet. Not sure or i can indicate when it’s going to be fixed as for now it’s operating as it was made available.





Rinoa said:


> Probably but as we mentioned before the rep feature is not working properly yet and it’s something we’d really need some time to try to look into it. No formula, ranks, members with absurd amounts, there is a privacy bypass that we've to find out how to fix and place it as before the upgrade etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 2, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> I’m going to quote this. It’s something that you guys will have to have some understanding and patience about, please.



Nah I was just stating it. I'm not making demands of rushing or anything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Everyone who has 5K positive rating has the 'supercaLIKEfragilisticexpialidocious'. It should only be giving to people who has 5K likes
> Everyone who has 10K positive rating have 'Queen Bitch of the Forum'. It should only be given to people who has 10K like


Every positive rating including likes became "reactions". You'd have to distinguish likes and positive ratings again, but even then I doubt trophies can be revoked retroactively and was never done before when members wrongfully received trophies. This isn't important at all tbh tbf.



> A few people i know got 7,500 positive rating recently and they did not get 'The Ending of One Chapter'


Like who? 



> People normally get 'Neutral' rating after they get 1,000  Neutral (neutral, disagree, optimistic, tier specialist, etc) but it is not working anymore


Even the staff doesn't know what the exact criteria for the neutral trophies is.



> Can you also double check that Happy Birthday, Happy Holidays, Chocolate and April Fools works?


These trophies were given by Xiammes as a one-time thing on those holidays. Everyone automatically gets the bday trophy when they log in on their bday.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Like who?


I didn't get the 20k one as of yet for example.

Overbearingly Positive Persona​Everyone must love you and your positive persona for you to reach 20000 positive ratings!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Like who?



Mystics reader, Ren (above post)



Kinjin said:


> These trophies were given by Xiammes as a one-time thing on those holidays. Everyone automatically gets the bday trophy when they log in on their bday.


So are we 100% that these still work?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 2, 2020)

It must be because those trophies are not standard ones in XenForo then. Trophies are purely aesthetic though which have no effect whatsoever as for now.

Ratings, avatars and reputation need to be fixed before trophies are relevant.



Sabo said:


> So are we 100% that these still work?


They were a one-time thing as I said, only distributed during those holidays in 2018/19.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 2, 2020)

My avatar looks all pixelated and bad like @T-Pein™ was showing before.  It was fine like 6-7 hours ago.  

@Mbxx


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2020)

im on phone using firefox browser, getting a problem where my keyboard to type just doesnt show up. only on this website. wtf?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 2, 2020)

Sloan said:


> My avatar looks all pixelated and bad like @T-Pein™ was showing before.  It was fine like 6-7 hours ago.
> 
> @Mbxx





RemChu said:


> im on phone using firefox browser, getting a problem where my keyboard to type just doesnt show up. only on this website. wtf?



Both of your avatars got pixelated...


----------



## Sloan (Dec 2, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Both of your avatars got pixelated...


Yours looks normal now for me.  Not high in quality like HD-ish but not pixelated etc anymore.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 2, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Yours looks normal now for me.  Not high in quality like HD-ish but not pixelated etc anymore.



Yeah I changed it.
But yours definitely got worst.


----------



## JFF (Dec 2, 2020)

Sloan said:


> My avatar looks all pixelated and bad like @T-Pein™ was showing before.  It was fine like 6-7 hours ago.
> 
> @Mbxx


Reupload; there was an issue with "double compression".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 2, 2020)

RemChu said:


> im on phone using firefox browser, getting a problem where my keyboard to type just doesnt show up. only on this website. wtf?


Reupload. Will be fine. The bug was, that my developed ML compressor -- it was used twice of the same picture and it works fairly different from a normal compression.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 2, 2020)

a bunch of avatars just got nuked im pretty sure


----------



## JFF (Dec 2, 2020)

I do not see any issues with the afters. The optimizer works now.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Reupload. Will be fine. The bug was, that my developed ML compressor -- it was used twice of the same picture and it works fairly different from a normal compression.


Why did Tpein like this? This does not answer my problem.

I can't post on phone using a firefox browser. I click the quick reply box or post, the phone keyboard won't come up and I can't type. Only happens here. Does let me copy and paste though that's it. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Very strange bug.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 2, 2020)

One issue I noticed as of late is that it is easy to mess up quoted posts.

For some reason, when I am on my phone, if I back space by accident, my post merges with the quote and cannot return  back to normal.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 2, 2020)

Has there been any word on whether or not GIF avatars will be returning at some point?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 2, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I do not see any issues with the afters. The optimizer works now.


it decidedly does not  

I have reuploaded this avatar twice now and the same thing keeps happening.

Be honest with me right now, did you implement an automation to decrease the file size of avatars to minimise server load? If that's the case it would be infinitely better for everyone involved if you simply moved to have smaller avatars and ditched big avatars altogether. People are walking around with terribly compressed images because they have been given the option to upload avatars of a certain size, if you don't want them doing that then simply stop them from uploading images of that size. The half solution of quietly compressing the images into oblivion is unsightly and makes no sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> If that's the case it would be infinitely better for everyone involved if you simply moved to have smaller avatars and ditched big avatars altogether.


It's taken ages to convince this dude to even get this far, do not put him back on this train of thought otherwise you're trashing away a month of frustrating discussions. We're trying to get him to simply use Naruto's code right now which would fix everything avatar wise, don't jeopardize the struggle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's taken ages to convince this dude to even get this far, do not put him back on this train of thought otherwise you're trashing away a month of frustrating discussions. We're trying to get him to simply use Naruto's code right now which would fix everything avatar wise, don't jeopardize the struggle


It depends on what his concern actually is.

But yes, Naruto's code would probably be the best option here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Why did Tpein like this? This does not answer my problem.



Because he explained about the bug I was having with compression.
I assumed he just misquoted you.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 3, 2020)

Wait, what happened to the bigger than life skins?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 3, 2020)

Tenma said:


> Wait, what happened to the bigger than life skins?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tenma (Dec 3, 2020)

great


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 3, 2020)

Tenma said:


> Wait, what happened to the bigger than life skins?



Why?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2020)

* What happened here?*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 3, 2020)

Where do I go to find my/other peoples threads from the profile? I can only see post history when I click “your content” or their content

Edit: nevermind found it on “Find” drop down menu only found on the actual profile page, not the user icon sub menu, interesting placement there


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2020)

*@Mbxx  What are the current avatar sizes? 

Last i heard it was 174x350 for the big ones, yet even those get smooshed and compressed and made blurry

Weirdly their colors changed too... 

The quality of the avatars is absolutely fucked, please fix it or just use Naruto's code seriously....just copy & paste it and get 98% of us to shut up about the avatar issue already*


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 3, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx  What are the current avatar sizes?
> 
> Last i heard it was 174x350 for the big ones, yet even those get smooshed and compressed and made blurry
> 
> ...



Its a trade off,
Bigger size compressed lower quality.
Or smaller size better quality.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 3, 2020)

this shit's fucking trash lmao


----------



## Velvet (Dec 4, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Its a trade off,
> Bigger size compressed lower quality.
> Or smaller size better quality.



* We used to have boooooooooth..*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2020)

So, are we going to get the super-ignore feature any time soon?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Trinity (Dec 4, 2020)

New Folder said:


> So, are we going to get the super-ignore feature any time soon?


?
the default XF ignore system is the same thing as VB’s addon 
(we do have super ignore)
unless it’s changed


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> ?
> the default XF ignore system is the same thing as VB’s addon
> (we do have super ignore)
> unless it’s changed


This is what appears to me 


however, this was the last post in whatever thread it was from.

sometimes, altho the posters I ignore do not show up, but when someone quotes them, I can see that it's the poster's, I ignore, reply... 
For example,


previously, I couldn't see anything at all. Even when someone were to quote them, the quotations don't appear... 


But now I have the misfortune of seeing that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Trinity (Dec 4, 2020)

New Folder said:


> This is what appears to me
> 
> 
> however, this was the last post in whatever thread it was from.
> ...


did you just ignore this fella?
if not this is some whacky glitch and i can’t help you  my b

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> did you just ignore this fella?


no, I had them on ignore for a while now... 



vodka genie said:


> if not this is some whacky glitch and i can’t help you  my b


this fine. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Sloan (Dec 4, 2020)

"You must change the reputation of 6 users before you can influence the reputation of the username Alibaba Saluja again."

Change it back to.  "You're a fckin loser, go make some friends nerd"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 4, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * We used to have boooooooooth..*



I have no idea why he is doing this now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 4, 2020)

Any chance since it is a fresh start on design and all... that this horrible smiley logo can go?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 4, 2020)

How come I can't copy and paste images anymore...

I have to manually do the [IMG - /IMG] shit

And yes I'm too lazy to press that option to add images via adding links (CTRL+P)


----------



## Velvet (Dec 4, 2020)

*The picture quality squish is killing me here...

How many KB's can the image be for it not to look like shit? *


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 4, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Any chance sine it is a fresh start on design and all... that this horrible smiley logo can go?



Anyone know what that smiley means? And why it has fire eyes


----------



## Tri (Dec 4, 2020)

the logo is actually quite fitting given how ugly avatars are rn


----------



## Catamount (Dec 4, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Anyone know what that smiley means? And why it has fire eyes


That was a present from mbxx.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 4, 2020)

*I haven't been this dissapointed in awhile

When a thread where issues are supposed to be talked about and resolved, and members keep raising issues and even had someone provide the answer to fix everything and it get's ignored..

 *

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Catamount (Dec 5, 2020)

The SHARE button is larger than the back to section navigation. At least on mobile. I don't even have a single social network, yet I share 9 out of 10 threads i read. Maybe, just maybe, navigating through forum like going back to the section from the thread should be more visible on mobile than social network share.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 5, 2020)

I may just take a big dump in this thread. maybe that will get noticed.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 6, 2020)

For some reason the tool bar when posting isnt working I click on the icons but nothing comes up


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2020)

so are GIF avatars usable again?


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> so are GIF avatars usable again?


not yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 6, 2020)

How is the Naruto Classic style ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is the Naruto Classic style ?


imo its too white

the old orange skin was theoretically a bright skin but it was really a more neutral shade of grey that made it easier on the eyes


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2020)

I wish I had some screenshots, its hard to describe

maybe @Naruto knows


----------



## JFF (Dec 6, 2020)

How its now ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2020)

looks much closer for sure


----------



## Sloan (Dec 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> How is the Naruto Classic style ?


Bring back the OG Default skin before the upgrade.  

Pretty please.


----------



## JFF (Dec 6, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Bring back the OG Default skin before the upgrade.
> 
> Pretty please.


That is pretty much what is online. Or like where do you see the difference ?


----------



## Sloan (Dec 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> That is pretty much what is online. Or like where do you see the difference ?


Hmm.... Am I trippin...

Skin looks exact same as any other day I've logged in.


----------



## JFF (Dec 6, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> looks much closer for sure


Any better ?


----------



## Trinity (Dec 6, 2020)

yes

replace the font with the default skin you made, too
i think it’s open sans


----------



## JFF (Dec 6, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> yes
> 
> replace the font with the default skin you made, too
> i think it’s open sans


Whats the issue with opensans ?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 6, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Whats the issue with opensans ?



Apply the settings to the mobile version.
Copy the settings from the other versions we have.
Like remove medals, avatar size fix.


----------



## Dano (Dec 6, 2020)

Fonts and background in the light royal style theme makes it very hard to distinguish what I'm clicking.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2020)

orange still isn't quite right tbh but it's decently close

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2020)

Okay, it's not just me, for some reason the forum converted all of our PNG avatars to JPG


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 7, 2020)

My favorite feature from the update is the light bulb to switch between dark and light mode.
At night I switch to dark mode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 7, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, it's not just me, for some reason the forum converted all of our PNG avatars to JPG


PNG stuff have been gone for a long ass time. That's one of the things that we're still trying to convince mbxx to bring back next to gifs


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 7, 2020)

Is all in the making still?
Sakura skin when? xD


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> PNG stuff have been gone for a long ass time. That's one of the things that we're still trying to convince mbxx to bring back next to gifs



He literally has a png rn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> PNG stuff have been gone for a long ass time. That's one of the things that we're still trying to convince mbxx to bring back next to gifs


I just reuploaded my avatar and it's a png again and it was a png last night when I put it there originally.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 7, 2020)

Its a jpg
But it switches to white or dark depending on theme.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> PNG stuff have been gone for a long ass time. That's one of the things that we're still trying to convince mbxx to bring back next to gifs


so he wasn't able to get the gif avatar that i forwarded him to work, and thinks his job is done.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2020)

Any news on avatar quality squish or?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> Any news on avatar quality squish or?


Mbxx thinks current avatars are near perfection


----------



## trocollo (Dec 8, 2020)

Uhm, so atm there's still something in the to-do-list?
Cause if this is it for the avatars I'd like to bring up again that posts older than the update still lack their ratings (with the "like" one being the only exception), and there there's no button to see the rep recived or the ratings given, and the button to see the rep given just leads to blank pages with "Unfortunately, none of content has given any reputations yet."


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Mbxx thinks current avatars are near perfection


* But they are not..... the quality is squished so much ugh  

Renders all my work useless...*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2020)

They are not even close to perfect

Or does Mbxx think that because they don’t become super pixelated anymore means it’s all done?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * But they are not..... the quality is squished so much ugh
> 
> Renders all my work useless...*


This was already pointed out to him, but he believes there is barely a difference


----------



## Blade (Dec 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * But they are not..... the quality is squished so much ugh
> 
> Renders all my work useless...*






Crimson Dragoon said:


> They are not even close to perfect
> 
> Or does Mbxx think that because they don’t become super pixelated anymore means it’s all done?











a summary of this thread

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2020)

Blade spitting out these facts


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2020)

MShadows said:


> This was already pointed out to him, but he believes there is barely a difference



*Yeah sadly, I even tried to PM him to bring more attention to the problem since I guess the thread wasn't doing it enough /insert sarcasm

And I get these as a reply and it's dissapointing

And not to make a topic of it? There is a topic, RIGHT HERE for fudge's sake...*



> Mbxx said:
> 
> 
> > All is working fine. We should not make it a topic. Compression will stay, hardly noticeable and avatars are in the wanted sizes. So what's the issue ?



*This was after second attempt to explain the compression made everything smushed, blurry, pixelated and just...not good and the sizes were wrong*


Mbxx said:


> You image looks not awfully blurry. You would not see the difference, if you not knew.



*How would I not know the difference when I'm the one who made it and see it

The quality changed, it feels like the size changed a bit and the colors even seem different which idk how it's possible but they are*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (Dec 8, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Yeah sadly, I even tried to PM him to bring more attention to the problem since I guess the thread wasn't doing it enough /insert sarcasm
> 
> And I get these as a reply and it's dissapointing
> 
> ...


Sadly, he’s adamant that everything is perfect and apparently no amount of arguing will change his mind.

Contests are frozen and people keep complaining but that’s fine, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Sadly, he’s adamant that everything is perfect and apparently no amount of arguing will change his mind.
> 
> Contests are frozen and people keep complaining but that’s fine, I guess.



*It sucks so much

Since I don't watch Naruto anymore and i'm not very good with the whole anime arguements and commenting the contests were my little piece of joy here 

And now they're gone...GONE!*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 8, 2020)

Holy shit, this brain addled chimp


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Yeah sadly, I even tried to PM him to bring more attention to the problem since I guess the thread wasn't doing it enough /insert sarcasm
> 
> And I get these as a reply and it's dissapointing
> 
> ...



Look at it from his perspective,
There are who knows...250 members.
Only 8 or so are complaining.
Seems fine because it seems fine to everyone else.
Make a list and have people sign it.
Kinda like change.org

He said compression is staying.
Images do get compressed and loose quality.
He is doing it to save money on storage or to get a better score on google ranks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm sure more would complain but they come here and can see complaining doesn't work. Or they just don't care and finally left. The best move would be to remove the compression and use the code provided to him by @Naruto. the problem is a lot easier to solve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Look at it from his perspective,
> There are who knows...250 members.
> Only 8 or so are complaining.
> Seems fine because it seems fine to everyone else.
> ...


Cap.  Most ppl would vote that it’s still bad if we put it to a poll and I legit dont even care myself


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

And, if that is the reason he gave it's bullshit. I been on this forum for well close to 10 years and never once did it cost him the money he claims to keep the quality of the images the same.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

Personally I only care about a couple things. Images being restored to the way they were before. GIF avatars still allowed to be used, rep returning and contest items returning. If those things can't return to normal then sorry to say it: people donating money to this more or less wasted their money in the long term. With all due respect.

It's gonna kill the member base and people are eventually gonna say it to hell with it and bounce. And, those things are the opposite of what he should want.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I'm sure more would complain but they come here and can see complaining doesn't work. Or they just don't care and finally left. The best move would be to remove the compression and use the code provided to him by @Naruto. the problem is a lot easier to solve.



He made the avatars larger and shrunk down the quality.
He needs them to stay low file size.
Why?

Idk


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 9, 2020)

@Mbxx

Why are images in posts being auto shrunk it’s fucking annoying let them render at there actual sizes please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Look at it from his perspective,
> There are who knows...250 members.
> Only 8 or so are complaining.
> Seems fine because it seems fine to everyone else.
> ...



*A lot more than 8 people are complaining 

And I'm sure it's been not just here but in PM's too which get ignored or just "everything is fine"*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

*And why are png avatars bein turned into jpg 

And if you upload an actual jpg avatar it gets smooshed even worse

@Mbxx *


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2020)

Alot more that 8 are complaining. And there's probably 10 fold that significantly decrease activities and have already spent more time on other forums, discord, Youtube or some other shit and they can't be stuff complaining. 

Avy still not fixed and other red flags that caused people to left the forum and or decrease their engagement are still not fixed yet is depressing to see. 

It is whatever. NF have enough staff to work out how to sort it out. And if it doesn't get sorted, we as the member can make our own decisions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MShadows (Dec 9, 2020)

Sabo said:


> Alot more that 8 are complaining. And there's probably 10 fold that significantly decrease activities and have already spent more time on other forums, discord, Youtube or some other shit and they can't be stuff complaining.
> 
> Avy still not fixed and other red flags that caused people to left the forum and or decrease their engagement are still not fixed yet is depressing to see.
> 
> It is whatever. NF have enough staff to work out how to sort it out. And if it doesn't get sorted, we as the member can make our own decisions.


Oh, but the staff has every intention of fixing the issues. It’s just that the only one who can do so is Mbxx himself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

*Is it me or has the quality been messed with?  @Mbxx 

It looks even worse than yesterday...

 <--- this my current which was turned into jpg but even yesterday it didn't look that blurry and weirdly resized as if

  <--- this is the original =/ you can't tell me there is no difference in quality and how it's not noticeable.. *


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

I blame everyone for letting mbxx to think it was a good idea. Shame on you all.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

*Also want to point out how every avatar is smaller (resized whenever you post) than the supposedly big avatar sizes that are "working"*

 vs 

@Mbxx


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 9, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHA mcroc getting shown up for not actually fixing le avaderps.
wasn't me this time. you should fix that shit.
you are undercutting a vital part of the forum culture.
or are you just hella disconnected from all that meta shit relating to the forum? would probably explain staff turnover rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Look at it from his perspective,
> There are who knows...250 members.
> Only 8 or so are complaining.
> Seems fine because it seems fine to everyone else.
> ...



Stop it dude. A lot of people are complaining. Its not just 8.

If Mbxx is given misinformation, that could mess up the forum experience for a lot of people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Stop it dude. A lot of people are complaining. Its not just 8.
> 
> If Mbxx is given misinformation, that could mess up the forum experience for a lot of people.



Why are yall getting caught up in the 8?
I said 8 or something low like that.
Forum has lets say 350 regulars.
You are literally a loud minority.
Not true?
Then prove it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Why are yall getting caught up in the 8?
> I said 8 or something low like that.
> Forum has lets say 350 regulars.
> You are literally a loud minority.
> ...



Stop trolling. And check the forum thread history for a ton of obvious complaints.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Why are yall getting caught up in the 8?
> I said 8 or something low like that.
> Forum has lets say 350 regulars.
> You are literally a loud minority.
> ...


Tpein. We only need you to shut the fuck up, it's not hard. Don't be unhelpful. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 9, 2020)

Are avatars still not fixed? It's been more than a month now after the update


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Are avatars still not fixed? It's been more than a month now after the update



*Still no  

They look a lil worse than yesterday too...*


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Still no
> 
> They look a lil worse than yesterday too...*



They havent been looking good since the update tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Still no
> 
> They look a lil worse than yesterday too...*



The image is getting highly compressed,
Of course it will lose quality.
it went from 175kb to just 17kb
That is a huuuuuuge reduction of size.
Why is he compressing the images?
No idea.
They do load faster tho.
They do save storage space.
Is this why he is doing it?
Who knows.
Gotta say tho.
They look pretty good for such a small file size.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> They havent been looking good since the update tbh



*Yeah  

Look at the size difference tho, i posted up a bit

It was supposed to be 174x350 but it gets resized when you post to some weird idk what size *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> The image is getting highly compressed,
> Of course it will lose quality.
> it went from 175kb to just 17kb
> That is a huuuuuuge reduction of size.
> ...



* They don't look good when compressed so much aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Look at the difference

 vs *


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * They don't look good when compressed so much aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!*



Of course not.
But for 17KB.
Its amazing quality...
Kinda magical tbh.

He wont get rid of compression,
Ask him to compress at 40% or something. 
Baby steps.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Tpein. We only need you to shut the fuck up, it's not hard. Don't be unhelpful. Thank you.



I got him to fix this issue...
That was a huge win for all of us imo.
Its all in the making.
Step by step you will all see the improvements.



T-Pein™ said:


> is Mbxx playing games with me for complaining the picture quality is bad????
> 
> I uploaded this
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> I got him to fix this issue...
> That was a huge win for all of us imo.
> Its all in the making.
> Step by step you will all see the improvements.


You did and everyone is thankful. But this is a separate issue that many people have been asking about, so don't needlessly clog the issue or thread and take away from solving it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

*40% ain't shit 

there was never a problem with the pictures being at 0 compression

so why would it be a problem now? 

17kb for avatar size was good maybe 10-13 years ago when we didn't know shit about making avatars or good stocks

But it's a slap in the face to have that in 2020 when codes can easily fix it

And even more when people donated money for this and ain't getting anything fixed..*


----------



## Soca (Dec 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> are you just hella disconnected from all that meta shit relating to the forum?


You hit the nail on the head.

Imagine if you will...

We sell cupcakes. We've been selling them for let's say 6 years. All of a sudden someone buys us out and starts selling perfume and starts claiming the perfume we have is the cupcakes we've been selling all these years and it's the most delicious thing you'll ever eat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *40% ain't shit
> 
> there was never a problem with the pictures being at 0 compression
> 
> ...



@Mbxx why are you compressing the images?
Do you want better google ranking score?
Turn off avatars for non registered members.


----------



## JFF (Dec 9, 2020)

trocollo said:


> Uhm, so atm there's still something in the to-do-list?
> Cause if this is it for the avatars I'd like to bring up again that posts older than the update still lack their ratings (with the "like" one being the only exception), and there there's no button to see the rep recived or the ratings given, and the button to see the rep given just leads to blank pages with "Unfortunately, none of content has given any reputations yet."


Well, free to point anything out.

Thre is rep given:
Works for me ?

The Skins; well, I did recreate one, but @Reznor wanted todo others. Not sure, he might be busy. I can look over it at the weekend, little under weather currently.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

@Reznor 

Do the Sakura one back...
For all the female users of the forum!
Pink and black and white.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * But they are not..... the quality is squished so much ugh
> 
> Renders all my work useless...*



I try my best; could you go more into detail about the issue. What is an issue. I mean avatars get resized. This is not our gallery. And there was compression before too. You think its too high compression ?


----------



## JFF (Dec 9, 2020)

MShadows said:


> This was already pointed out to him, but he believes there is barely a difference


Yes, I do think, that is a fairly good result. I can try to up it, if that is needed.


----------



## JFF (Dec 9, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> Why are images in posts being auto shrunk it’s fucking annoying let them render at there actual sizes please.


You mean links ?

Click on them, lightbox. Full size.


----------



## JFF (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> @Mbxx why are you compressing the images?
> Do you want better google ranking score?
> Turn off avatars for non registered members.


Several reasons. Performance of course; especially for mobile. Ranking is factor (even more soon).

Legal reasons as well. Somebody might use an avatar, that might be an issue. Smaller sizes will likely be not considered problematic.

But as I said, I am willing to optimize it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You mean links ?
> 
> Click on them, lightbox. Full size.



The preview is way too small.
The whole image loads up so there is no benefit to this.
They are stored offsite.
Make the width larger.


----------



## JFF (Dec 9, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Yeah
> 
> Look at the size difference tho, i posted up a bit
> 
> It was supposed to be 174x350 but it gets resized when you post to some weird idk what size *


You avatar is 174x350. Not sure, why you see something different ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Several reasons. Performance of course; especially for mobile. Ranking is factor (even more soon).
> 
> Legal reasons as well. Somebody might use an avatar, that might be an issue. Smaller sizes will likely be not considered problematic.
> 
> But as I said, I am willing to optimize it.



Hide them to non registered members.
Make it so Avatars are only viewable to logged in users.
You are compressing too much.
The original image is 175kb and goes to 17kb.
You have it set at lowest quality. 
Give us 80% quality.
Our internet speed can handle this.
And they also get catched anyways..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sloan (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Well, free to point anything out.
> 
> Thre is rep given:
> Works for me ?
> ...


"Unfortunately, none of content has given any reputations yet."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trocollo (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Well, free to point anything out.
> 
> Thre is rep given:
> Works for me ?
> ...


If it works for you guess something about my side is bugged out so don't mind that, but when you got the time would be cool if you could add the button to see the rep recived, cause my rep notifications are also bugged so only way for me to read rep messages is from that lol


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 9, 2020)

the rep only works for mbxx cause he's a fuckin admin.
why the fuck are avatars getting compressed to bits? is this thing running on a server or on a usb stick?
also where the fuck is tazmo? mbxx had him assassinated so that he could get the deed to the forum or what?
now he's out here optimizing advertisers margins with the most roundabout workarounds in the history of online forums.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I try my best; could you go more into detail about the issue. What is an issue. I mean avatars get resized. This is not our gallery. And there was compression before too. You think its too high compression ?


Yes! The compression is  too high.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 9, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> the rep only works for mbxx cause he's a fuckin admin.


PfftgodIwish. 

The rep doesn’t work because there’s no official plugin for the features we once had. Comments, rep balance, scripts that allow you to do that in the first place are no longer there.  It has to be made entirely from scratch. Naruto is out of the ring.

If no one has any niche coding knowledge of JS, the result is going to be absolutely fucking abysmal.  (I.e. this shit.)

That was a huge thing back then when discussions of XF2  periodically occurred, which hasn’t changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2020)

So uh what are the dimensions of avatars today


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You mean links ?
> 
> Click on them, lightbox. Full size.


No when you certain images via posting an imgur link and it inserts the image.

The problem is the images are crunched way too fucking small it’s ridiculous.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I try my best; could you go more into detail about the issue. What is an issue. I mean avatars get resized. This is not our gallery. And there was compression before too. You think its too high compression ?



*Are you messing with me right now?

It feels like I am on a secret prank show or something

I have pointed out the details about the avatar issue multiple times...and not just me, others too it's like you don't even read the posts and automatically go "Everything is fine." 

And avatars get resized by us to the size we are allowed to use, yet somehow when we post the avatars get resized again (if you check the post where i tagged you, it shows the avatar size when i post vs the one you say i have which is 174x350 but the avatar size is not that and is actually resized to 160x320 )

Yes the compression is way too high, you've basically set it so high like we have been saying in the past idk...50 pages of this thread???

  I don't know what more of detail you want for this...

We tell you there are issues, the code to fix is provided and you ignore it.....WHY are you so god damn stubborn?*

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

@T-Pein™ now it is time for you to be quiet. Let us speak to him. You are just in the god damn way. Stop it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> @T-Pein™ now it is time for you to be quiet. Let us speak to him. You are just in the god damn way. Stop it.



Its all in the making.
you guys will get nowhere.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Its all in the making.
> you guys will get nowhere.



silence is a virtue. Shh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> silence is a virtue. Shh.



Insulting him will get you nowhere,
You have to understand why he is doing things and offer alternatives.
he already explained why he is compressing the images.
He is not being malicious.
he has technical reasons to do so.
I already offered the alternatives.
Its all in the making

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Insulting him will get you nowhere,
> You have to understand why he is doing things and offer alternatives.
> he already explained why he is compressing the images.
> He is not being malicious.
> ...






Clearly you aren't getting it. And, its been explained many times to you. So, it's now time to be quiet. It would greatly be appreciated by all of us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Insulting him will get you nowhere,
> You have to understand why he is doing things and offer alternatives.
> he already explained why he is compressing the images.
> He is not being malicious.
> ...


The staff team and tech talked and are talking about alternatives and addressed to Mbxx the issues members brought up to attention as well as other matters.
You’re free to place your feedback and suggestions tho. Just bear in mind there’s inside work and a team including  tech expert staff to provide options /alternatives and work things out who’s really familiar with the community and functions as a whole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 9, 2020)

Its basically done.
He already said he will lower the compression rate.
Wait for it.
Its all in the making.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Its basically done.
> He already said he will lower the compression rate.
> Wait for it.
> Its all in the making.


silence.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Its basically done.
> He already said he will lower the compression rate.
> Wait for it.
> Its all in the making.



*So can I ask about what you're trying to achieve by copying my avatar and sparkles?

I'm a little confused here*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 9, 2020)

Well maybe staff does need to ban this bozo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 10, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> PfftgodIwish.
> 
> The rep doesn’t work because there’s no official plugin for the features we once had. Comments, rep balance, scripts that allow you to do that in the first place are no longer there.  It has to be made entirely from scratch. Naruto is out of the ring.
> 
> ...


No gold rep?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *So can I ask about what you're trying to achieve by copying my avatar and sparkles?
> 
> I'm a little confused here*



testing it,
if you download it,
it is still a PNG and uncompressed.
well see by tomorrow.

Edit,
Turned into a jpg now


----------



## Amol (Dec 10, 2020)

Man images are too compressed. Clearly I am not the only one who is having that problem. It literally doesn't matter how big off image you post, Image gets compressed to only half side of post.
They should cover full width of post. It looks so ugly in its current state.

P.S. : So Tpein is trolling here too?
Why this dude hasn't been banned yet is beyond me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> testing it,
> if you download it,
> it is still a PNG and uncompressed.
> well see by tomorrow.
> ...



*Thats what I been saying  

It gets turned from png to jpg and compressed big time to uglyness*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Thats what I been saying
> 
> It gets turned from png to jpg and compressed big time to uglyness*



Yeah,
I noticed that it quickly turned into a jpg when I accesed the forum on my phone.

I uploaded a really big image and this is what my avatar is sourcing for mobile



This is what it is sourcing for desktop version


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2020)

thanks for ruining avatars.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2020)

isn't tpein telling the truth tho? why r u redirecting ur frustration from MBXX to him when he is just explaining things that are currently going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Several reasons. Performance of course; especially for mobile. Ranking is factor (even more soon).
> 
> Legal reasons as well. Somebody might use an avatar, that might be an issue. Smaller sizes will likely be not considered problematic.
> 
> But as I said, I am willing to optimize it.



can u like, make it such that we have the option to view compressed or full images?

so if someone is suffering from lag or some delay issues on page loading, they can go to preferences and lower the picture quality and stuff

but please don't just force everyone to 24/7 have lower picture qualities.

that wud be helpful, thanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JFF (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Are you messing with me right now?
> 
> It feels like I am on a secret prank show or something
> 
> ...



I fixed that now.



Velvet said:


> *Yes the compression is way too high, you've basically set it so high like we have been saying in the past idk...50 pages of this thread???
> 
> I don't know what more of detail you want for this...
> 
> We tell you there are issues, the code to fix is provided and you ignore it.....WHY are you so god damn stubborn?*


I take a look at it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I fixed that now.
> 
> 
> I take a look at it again.



*What sizes did you make them now?

They shrunk again 

I have 3 months of the 175x350 avatar and now it's shrunk to 170x250 or something, not sure*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

*  Got it fixed, nvm!

Also did you lower the compression? 

It looks so amazing right now!*


----------



## MShadows (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *  Got it fixed, nvm!
> 
> Also did you lower the compression?
> 
> It looks so amazing right now!*


What dimensions did you use? My avatar still looks like shit right now so I want to give it one more try


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

MShadows said:


> What dimensions did you use? My avatar still looks like shit right now so I want to give it one more try



*I use 174x350 right now 

I am not sure if he will fix it back to 175x350 or will remain at 174x350

But if you need help I can resize w/e stock you want for you*


----------



## MShadows (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *I use 174x350 right now
> 
> I am not sure if he will fix it back to 175x350 or will remain at 174x350
> 
> But if you need help I can resize w/e stock you want for you*


Resized it and now only half of it is showing on my avatar 
This is getting really annoying.

EDIT: After 3 tries it finally shows up


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Resized it and now only half of it is showing on my avatar
> This is getting really annoying.



* Give me the stock you're using, lemme see*


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *  Got it fixed, nvm!
> 
> Also did you lower the compression?
> 
> It looks so amazing right now!*



I think so,
Uploaded a PNG and got compression and turned it into a JPG.
But the size is 90kb instead of 17kb.
Looks good so far.
Well see.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

*@Mbxx   Btw what are the current sizes allowed & image size ?

And at what % the compression is set?  

Also can you look into why png images get turned into jpg? 

Thankies~*


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *I use 174x350 right now
> 
> I am not sure if he will fix it back to 175x350 or will remain at 174x350
> 
> But if you need help I can resize w/e stock you want for you*


15KB and jpg right now. Though your avy looks fine. Probably not so great for most people.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2020)

Sabo said:


> 15KB and jpg right now. Though your avy looks fine. Probably not so great for most people.


*I had to re-upload it for it to work  

Says it's 132kb after I downloaded it, it did download as a jpg tho*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2020)

*@Mbxx   I also want to ask about a few other things 

1. Can you look into the issue with the HTML images titles?

2. Can you look into the issue of members being unable to upload images to threads and such?

3. Will the reputation wheel/ bar be back as an option?

4. Can the option for gif avatars be back? A lot of people liked that just as much as non compressed avatar images

*


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 11, 2020)

is it possible we can view the full website from mobile?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 11, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> is it possible we can view the full website from mobile?



You can do that.
Go to your browser settings,
Click view as desktop or desktop site.
Using chrome here.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 11, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> You can do that.
> Go to your browser settings,
> Click view as desktop or desktop site.
> Using chrome here.


i'm not winning with this, will try again later.


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 11, 2020)

@Mbxx 
how about disabling compression for avatars altogether, and instead:
- let users option to disable avatars.
- set file size limit.
- allow any image extension (animated webp/png here we go).

- edit -
if legality is concern, disable uploading images to server, instead allow only "https://" as direct link from any hosting sites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFF (Dec 11, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *  Got it fixed, nvm!
> 
> Also did you lower the compression?
> 
> It looks so amazing right now!*



Soo all great then.


----------



## JFF (Dec 11, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx   Btw what are the current sizes allowed & image size ?
> 
> And at what % the compression is set?
> 
> ...


It all gets converted to JPG; its a ML compressor I wrote myself. Not really a fixed compression.


----------



## JFF (Dec 11, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx   I also want to ask about a few other things
> 
> 1. Can you look into the issue with the HTML images titles?
> 
> ...


There wont be HTML titles because this might cause faults. I rather want a preset of title effects people can use and are safe. Buuuuut @Rinoa needs to make them.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 11, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> @Mbxx
> how about disabling compression for avatars altogether, and instead:
> - let users option to disable avatars.
> - set file size limit.
> ...



Would it make sense to allow users 5MB avatars ? And for the others users ?

And https:// would not solve the issue, I think for legality. Its currently all not so sure. So much is clear, images over 250kb are certainly out.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> There wont be HTML titles because this might cause faults. I rather want a preset of title effects people can use and are safe. Buuuuut @Rinoa needs to make them.


We already addressed you about the effects vs. members upload their own images to their liking.


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Would it make sense to allow users 5MB avatars ? And for the others users ?
> 
> And https:// would not solve the issue, I think for legality. Its currently all not so sure. So much is clear, images over 250kb are certainly out.


maybe 1/1.5/2 MB max.

"for the others users?"
what other users? 

hmm, can you disable them for guests, like how you did in xf-1.5?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Would it make sense to allow users 5MB avatars ? And for the others users ?
> 
> And https:// would not solve the issue, I think for legality. Its currently all not so sure. So much is clear, images over 250kb are certainly out.


we had 700kb, that would make sense to go back to.


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 11, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> we had 700kb, that would make sense to go back to.


that can go too.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 11, 2020)

We should donate money to hire a lawyer who's has a PhD in avys and img size


----------



## MarF (Dec 11, 2020)

I just noticed something weird, not sure if it's a bug on on my end or the forums.

If I try to highlight something in my reply box while holding down the ctrl button, the forum layout gets squished.




It only happens when I use my mouse though. If I highlight the text with just my keyboard, using ctrl + shift + arrow keys, the layout doesn't change. Refreshing the page is enough to fix it.

I'm using Firefox and I've got no other browser installed to test it there. I couldn't replicate it on a different forum, but I'm not sure if they use Xenforo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Myrman9 (Dec 11, 2020)

I say; this thread should've been called "Avatar: the Last PEG Compressor"!

@T-Pein™ and @Mbxx  Frustrations aside, they don't mean to be so harsh! 
@everyone else  Good show! Thanks for trying to make our forum a better place!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShLaCk1 (Dec 11, 2020)

The search function doesn't display the most recent results first, is there a way to fix/change that ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 11, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Soo all great then.


*Well I wouldn't call it all great and done with yet

You never told me what % you set the compression at and how big can the image file size be  *


----------



## Itachі (Dec 12, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> There wont be HTML titles because this might cause faults.


Can't you validate the HTML and create a whitelist of allowed elements and attributes?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 12, 2020)

*@Mbxx  Did you change the image compression again?

It's gone all blurry and pixelated once more, I had to re-upload it for it to work properly*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 12, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx  Did you change the image compression again?
> 
> It's gone all blurry and pixelated once more, I had to re-upload it for it to work properly*


I had to do the same as well a few moments ago


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 12, 2020)

im pretty sure the compression just runs once a day or whatever, which is why you can reupload and it works and then it gets fucked up the next day and you have to reup again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2020)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I had to do the same as well a few moments ago



*I just had to re-upload it again, even though I already did that yesterday


@Mbxx It seems the avatars need to be re-uploaded daily because they go back to being pixelated and low quality, is there an issue with the code or were settings changed?

Please keep us updated on these things*


----------



## Gin (Dec 13, 2020)

either fix rep or just get rid of it


----------



## Gin (Dec 13, 2020)

you literally can't see who's repped you or what they said

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gin (Dec 13, 2020)

also avatars seem to be set at 130.5 width and 262.5 height

for what purpose


----------



## JFF (Dec 13, 2020)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I had to do the same as well a few moments ago


Could you rather report it, in case there is something. So I can overlook it. Overall it seems to be working.


----------



## JFF (Dec 13, 2020)

Gin said:


> also avatars seem to be set at 130.5 width and 262.5 height
> 
> for what purpose


Your screen-resolution ?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2020)

Gin said:


> also avatars seem to be set at 130.5 width and 262.5 height
> 
> for what purpose


The width of avatars are hardcoded to be 75% at screens below 1280px.


----------



## JFF (Dec 13, 2020)

Itachі said:


> The width of avatars are hardcoded to be 75% at screens below 1280px.


Yes, which makes alot of sense for that resolution. Based on, that normaly everbody got FULL HD today .. it should not be an issue.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 13, 2020)

@Mbxx please fix whatever it is that keeps resizing images inserted into posts they become way too small

I’ll post an example...




This is ridiculous it’s way too small allow images to render at there full size please..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2020)

*@Mbxx  So what are the current avatar sizes that are useable?*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx please fix whatever it is that keeps resizing images inserted into posts they become way too sma
> 
> I’ll post an example...
> 
> ...



*You actually click on it and it becomes bigger  *


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 13, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *You actually click on it and it becomes bigger *


It doesn’t matter they should be shown at there full size otherwise it defeats the purpose of even having of the function in posts and they weren’t this small/compressed pre-update either.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It doesn’t matter they should be shown at there full size otherwise it defeats the purpose of even having of the function in posts and they weren’t this small/compressed pre-update either.



*Oooooooh! I thought you meant something else  Sorry!*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Garcher (Dec 13, 2020)

the new avatars are really frustrating

I originally scaled my avatar so it would fit on my laptop, then I saw on my desktop that it looks like garbage. Now I've uploaded a bigger image but I don't seem to be able to drag the image so the square version of it looks garbage now

worst update in the history of ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 13, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Could you rather report it, in case there is something. So I can *overlook it*. Overall it seems to be working.


You use words with the meaning opposite to what people expect of you to do. Unless you do it intentionally. 
*to overlook* - ignore or disregard (something, especially a fault or offence). If you overlook a fact or problem, you do not notice it, or do not realize how important it is.



			
				See the difference said:
			
		

> Could you rather report it, in case there is something. So I can *look at it*. Overall it seems to be working.


*to look at* - examine (a matter) and consider what action to take


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm on the verge of just leaving the forum for good seriously.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 13, 2020)

Pictured

With all that's been happening

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2020)

Why is rep broken?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 13, 2020)

Itachі said:


> Why is rep broken?


Due to what was said already.
Rep had a formula that included x posts, x days joined , x k = rep power, x trophy points and the new plugin would / will need to be worked and place the formula back if not exactly the same try the closest as we had in the past and after that and before placed it back first correct the reps amounts that some members have that got messed up during the upgrade. Some of them have billions and some other issues it presents atm.
Rep formula, ranks , aesthetics all of it it’s not working or exist atm. @dream and Naruto used to be into this and worked on it in the past.
^


vodka genie said:


> PfftgodIwish.
> 
> The rep doesn’t work because there’s no official plugin for the features we once had. Comments, rep balance, scripts that allow you to do that in the first place are no longer there.  It has to be made entirely from scratch. Naruto is out of the ring.
> 
> ...





Naruto said:


> That was 598 lines of xen syntax I made for the old XF1 skins, really all it was doing was fetching the rep total of a user and display images and hover text to replicate vbulletin's old system. It would have been trivial with JS and plugin perms but we had to work with what we had.
> 
> Anyway I doubt Mbxx is gonna bother with that, but good luck. I hope I'm proven wrong.
> 
> I personally wouldn't miss rep if it was gone, given the opportunity to save all my rep history for the memories.





Naruto said:


> 598 lines of xen syntax is what it took me since it's a pretty weak language not meant for relatively complex cascades of conditions.
> 
> It would have been a fraction with plugin access and some JS.





Naruto said:


> Oh btw none of what I say translates to a guarantee that you'll get anything, Mbxx is in charge of both that decision and of the tools to make it happen.





Naruto said:


> It was an iterative process, originally. How long it takes is really up to how long you can personally take mind numbing drone work. It's not conceptually difficult, just absurd levels of constant checking to see if the ranges are correct and then crying whenever people decide there should be more and where they should go.
> 
> Theoretically doable in a few hours, but you'll want to rip your hair out. A good start would be no ranks and just a classic rep bar that fills from X to Y rep points. Pretty easy to do.





Rinoa said:


> There are some things that still need to be worked on regarding the rep feature before it can be really back/available.


^ It was made available but not fixed or working as before and posts above pretty much explains it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Due to what was said already.
> Rep had a formula that included x posts, x days joined , x k = rep power, x trophy points and the new plugin would / will need to be worked and place the formula again if not exactly the same try the closest as we had in the past and after that and before placed it back first correct the reps amounts that some members have atm that got messed up during the upgrade. Some of them have billions and some other issues it presents atm.
> Rep formula, ranks , aesthetics all of it it’s not working or exist atm. dream and Naruto used to be into this and worked on it in the past.
> ^
> ...


thank u

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 13, 2020)

so pretty much the forum got destroyed for the security of a place that no one would have likely even fucked with. so, here donate money to this and I'll give you a half-assed version of what made people wanna be here in the beginning. Well, I guess I'm just gonna unsign from my mafia games and bounce. My internet presence these days are mainly facebook and twitching. Guess all things must finally come to an end.

I'm sure some people would be happy. So, thanks for nothing MBXX. Way to listen to the people. There is likely a silver lining in this somewhere for me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Dec 14, 2020)

It's is no longer brought up much, but signatures are also kinda small and bopped to one side.. Make them bigger please


----------



## JFF (Dec 14, 2020)

MarF said:


> I just noticed something weird, not sure if it's a bug on on my end or the forums.
> 
> If I try to highlight something in my reply box while holding down the ctrl button, the forum layout gets squished.
> 
> ...


That is avatar size ... yea. That is the crap that happens then. Screen Resolution ? I try to fix that.


----------



## JFF (Dec 14, 2020)

Itachі said:


> Can't you validate the HTML and create a whitelist of allowed elements and attributes?


Thats the same idea for a preset of effects. So yes.


----------



## JFF (Dec 14, 2020)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I had to do the same as well a few moments ago





God Of Shinobi said:


> so pretty much the forum got destroyed for the security of a place that no one would have likely even fucked with. so, here donate money to this and I'll give you a half-assed version of what made people wanna be here in the beginning. Well, I guess I'm just gonna unsign from my mafia games and bounce. My internet presence these days are mainly facebook and twitching. Guess all things must finally come to an end.
> 
> I'm sure some people would be happy. So, thanks for nothing MBXX. Way to listen to the people. There is likely a silver lining in this somewhere for me.


I doubt there are larger avatars. But I am sure they can use your private data  Again, I am willing to make changes, but it needs be real.

The avatars same the same size (your uploaded images was actually smaller, then the avatar size). Now you complain about hardly viewable quality differences. Show me avatars where there is an issue ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 14, 2020)

Undertaker said:


> You use words with the meaning opposite to what people expect of you to do. Unless you do it intentionally.
> *to overlook* - ignore or disregard (something, especially a fault or offence). If you overlook a fact or problem, you do not notice it, or do not realize how important it is.
> 
> 
> *to look at* - examine (a matter) and consider what action to take


That's what I meant; thanks yes.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 14, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx please fix whatever it is that keeps resizing images inserted into posts they become way too small
> 
> I’ll post an example...
> 
> ...



@Mbxx

It is currently at 400px max width



can you make it 700px like this?




The image is already loading at full size so you are not helping with load times....


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 14, 2020)

@Mbxx fix the size that images render at please.. they deserve to be seen in there full glory.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2020)

*@Mbxx 

What sizes are the avatars ( normal and big)?

Will we get back gifs as avatars?

Will we get back HTML titles?

Can the images render at a bigger size, they seem to be scaled too much?

There seems to be issues with signatures where they are scaled a little too much as well, can you look into it pls?

 *


----------



## MarF (Dec 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> That is avatar size ... yea. That is the crap that happens then. *Screen Resolution ?* I try to fix that.


I'm using two 1080p monitors, if that's what you wanted to know?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2020)

Why do media sometime just post automatically when I insert in the text box?


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2020)

MarF said:


> I'm using two 1080p monitors, if that's what you wanted to know?


Then it does not get resized. Certainly. The postings cannot be that small !?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 15, 2020)

Question 1:

How do you find the threads you created now?  Edit: Found it. It is under the "Find" button over on your user page, right under Messages on the top stats banner.

Question 2:

How can you post a list? Non-ordered, numbered, I don't see it in the top post banner selections.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2020)

* You're kinda avoiding answering questions lately, why is that?*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 15, 2020)

@Mbxx is there any reason why your ignoring the posts about images being rendered too small? This is the second time.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx is there any reason why your *ignoring the posts about images being rendered too small? *

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2020)

I asked about the same thing about a month ago


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 15, 2020)

Same thing happened with gold rep but I don't have any intentions of letting this go until I get this shit fixed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> @Mbxx is there any reason why your ignoring the posts about images being rendered too small? This is the second time.


Links are not rendered to small. Links to images are resided, since we are a "message board, not an image board". People can click on the image to enlarge the external source. That should be fine. Its not like you cannot see them.


----------



## MarF (Dec 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Then it does not get resized. Certainly. The postings cannot be that small !?



This is how it looks like normally:



This is what it looks like after I highlight something in the comment box while holding ctrl:




The whole process as a gif:



It's not really an important issue, at least for me it isn't. Simply refreshing the page fixes the layout back to how it's supposed to look anyway.


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2020)

MarF said:


> This is how it looks like normally:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So "I highlight something in the comment box while holding ctrl" causes that. Ok. That is firefox ? I will test it. Maybe a bug. Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Links are not rendered to small. Links to images are resided, since we are a "message board, not an image board". People can click on the image to enlarge the external source. That should be fine. Its not like you cannot see them.


Yes they are too small literally look at my post or the @T-Pein™ posted earlier that’s ridiculously undersized.

Having full sized images was never an issue for the past decade this forum has existed I don’t see why it’s suddenly an issue now..hell just give us a toggle so we can see full sized images. But the way it is now completely  defeats the purpose of even having an option to post images in posts.


----------



## MarF (Dec 15, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> So "I highlight something in the comment box while holding ctrl" causes that. Ok. That is firefox ? I will test it. Maybe a bug. Thanks for the info.



Yes it's Firefox.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 15, 2020)

It is currently at 400px max width



can you make it 700px like this?




The image is already loading at full size so you are not helping with load times....


----------



## Trinity (Dec 15, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Question 1:
> 
> How do you find the threads you created now?  Edit: Found it. It is under the "Find" button over on your user page, right under Messages on the top stats banner.
> 
> ...


And none of the colons where if you click them, if features  more stylized options for your post even on desktop?


If not, the code for lists should be
[!list]insert a [*] in center of code, remove the exclamation point in beginning[/list]

Testing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 15, 2020)

Wait


```
[LIST]
[*]Item one
[*]Item two
[*]Item three and so on
```
(because inserting a bb code within another doesn’t  prevent it from coding any longer, great >_>)

You just no longer have an auto shortcut, but this code is what you type if you want a list.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 15, 2020)

On the subject of BB, if the editor is severely lacking, XF has a page dedicated to BB codes if anyone doesn’t  know what they are:
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 15, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> And none of the colons where if you click them, if features  more stylized options for your post even on desktop?
> 
> 
> If not, the code for lists should be
> ...





vodka genie said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I see, thank you very much.

So there isn't a shortcut anymore and you'd have to manually code it in instead moving forward.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 15, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I see, thank you very much.
> 
> So there isn't a shortcut anymore and you'd have to manually code it in instead moving forward.


It appears so but I may be wrong! Mobile has limited options.
But if the shortcut is no longer there I have no answers and it’s the developer’s fault

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 15, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> It appears so but I may be wrong! Mobile has limited options.
> But if the shortcut is no longer there I have no answers and it’s the developer’s fault


Yeah I am currently on desktop and it is the case.


----------



## neonion (Dec 15, 2020)

I don’t know if it’s the case for everyone but on mobile, the text section when we type our posts has a lot of glitches since the new update.

Words and entire sentences will get deleted for no reason (or sometimes pressing enter/return will also erase randomly half of one of the previous sentences). It’s starting to become seriously annoying. 

I also have a hard time inserting imgur pictures on my post since they all automatically go to the bottom.  I can’t insert them between texts.


----------



## Sufex (Dec 16, 2020)

So are reps never gonna be like what they used to be again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2020)

It's snowing 

And my butchered avy has a snow hat 



Merry Christmas NF

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2020)

*I love the snow and the little trees  

But can you PLEASE stop ignoring questions about the images and avatars and gifs/HTML stuff?  

It really would be nice to fix those before adding cute effects to the forum borders...although I do like them  

But come on, please? Can we fix it before the year ends so that contests can resume? Which is also why images being forced to size down to 400px is too little! @Mbxx 

Also some people have to re-upload their avatars daily because it always goes back to super high compression*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2020)

*BTW!

The current avatar sizes are  174x250 for the normal  and 174x350 for the big

If anyone was wondering  *

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


I fix , give snow effect

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2020)

But the snow effect and overall Christmas theme are pretty good I'll give you that.

And the Mayuri pic with snow falling is pretty nice

Good job


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 16, 2020)

Love the snow effect

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 16, 2020)

remove the cocaine from the screen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2020)

The dropping little snow is kind of neat, but the snow on the 'floor' looks like cum.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 16, 2020)

Apparently you can go to preferences option and set to disable Holiday styling.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 16, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Apparently you can go to preferences option and set to disable Holiday styling.


now we need a button for enabling specific 'holiday' all the times. pretty please 

the leaves was great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Someone admin Ral, he knows this shit faaar better than I do, it would save us all from so much pain
But I figure having some foggy idea of what’s going on helps because it certainly helps me


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

you man couldn't add some clearance??

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

I disabled it


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 16, 2020)

Itachі said:


> you man couldn't add some clearance??


thats part of its beauty... gee


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> Okay, this hasn’t been explained well at all on anyone’s behalf ic
> 
> For user safety, Mbxx upgraded  the encryption in the software to minimize any exposure or issues in it. This benefits us so our information is correctly stored.
> 
> ...


is this regarding html user titles? what sort of information could get leaked through those


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Itachі said:


> is this regarding html user titles? what sort of information could get leaked through those


Yes

I have no idea! I barely know anything about this and had to read up on it to see where his brain lies

Regardless, filtering things out doesn’t take more than five minutes 
If you see a faulty HTML code you’ll be like “no”, blacklist it, move on
 and go through a few others and find a couple that make you feel better about an outdated Taiwanese knitting forum’s security and finally whitelist ‘em 

I guess?


----------



## Sloan (Dec 16, 2020)

Where is Frosty the snowman


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> Yes
> 
> I have no idea! I barely know anything about this and had to read up on it to see where his brain lies
> 
> ...


the only thing i can think of is maybe invalid HTML causing validation errors, or maybe the 'HTML' field not being strictly HTML but allowing code in general - so maybe he wants to stop the possibility of scripts being run? i think he mentioned he's working on a whitelist or smth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Itachі said:


> the only thing i can think of is maybe invalid HTML causing validation errors, or maybe the 'HTML' field not being strictly HTML but allowing code in general - so maybe he wants to stop the possibility of scripts being run? i think he mentioned he's working on a whitelist or smth


You know more than I do

It may be that but Rin has warned me that he’s just being a hyperactive schizophrenic monkey about it 
I vote both

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 16, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Where is Frosty the snowman


you need to build him yourself 
after you win some points with mbxx contest
try place him in the usertitle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2020)

*I understand no HTML stuff if it's those mini images

But we could get back atleast the color wheel for the HTML custom titles, no?

How much coding would that need? 

I wish I took some coding classes right about now
*

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> Someone admin Ral, he knows this shit faaar better than I do, it would save us all from so much pain


It literally doesn't matter who the admin is, they won't be able to do anything.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> It literally doesn't matter who the admin is, they won't be able to do anything.


N-not that kind of admin


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Also the loading time is OKAY 
Typing is less nice but nb4 that’s on my end


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *I wish I took some coding classes right about now*


the good thing is that web dev and/or programming is really easy to get into. you could learn the basics real quick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

For the basics it doesn’t take any time or effort to learn, you could def do it, Velvet

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> For the basics it doesn’t take any time or effort to learn, you could def do it, Velvet


i think i remember you mentioning wanting to do web stuff as a job ages ago, you ever get into it?


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Itachі said:


> i think i remember you mentioning wanting to do web stuff as a job ages ago, you ever get into it?


That must have been a lifetime ago

But sadly I didn’t, no
I do miss web design dearly, all the cool anime sites died out


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> For the basics it doesn’t take any time or effort to learn, you could def do it, Velvet


Bout to make my own nf

With korean girls

who also may be hookers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> That must have been a lifetime ago
> 
> But sadly I didn’t, no
> I do miss web design dearly, all the cool anime sites died out


probably some years ago yeah

aw so u pretty much completely moved on from it?

i've been a web developer for a year now, don't get to work on no flashy weab sites tho


----------



## Trinity (Dec 16, 2020)

Soca said:


> Bout to make my own nf
> 
> With korean girls
> 
> who also may be hookers


Not a bad vision  




Itachі said:


> probably some years ago yeah
> 
> aw so u pretty much completely moved on from it?
> 
> i've been a web developer for a year now, don't get to work on no flashy weab sites tho


I do want to revive my interest in it, it’s just when I do I forget about it entirely like learning Javascript and such 

What are your primary jobs? 
And weeb sites dedicated to PNGs, wallpapers, websites coded for you to host your PNGs and wallpapers on were a HUGE thing back in 2005-2010, there was a definite boom in popularity and it was a w e s o m e
I still have aspirations to be an affiliate of TheForgottenLair’s but that’ll eventually die too


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> I do want to revive my interest in it, it’s just when I do I forget about it entirely like learning Javascript and such
> 
> What are your primary jobs?
> And weeb sites dedicated to PNGs, wallpapers, websites coded for you to host your PNGs and wallpapers on were a HUGE thing back in 2005-2010, there was a definite boom in popularity and it was a w e s o m e
> I still have aspirations to be an affiliate of TheForgottenLair’s but that’ll eventually die too


i legitimately barely know any javascript, i learned it before i got my job but i barely use it so i've forgotten it all. have to google every time it comes up. i guess you just have to keep making new shit to retain your knowledge, otherwise yh it's real easy to forget

i probably spend most time working on PHP stuff with styling coming in second. recently though i've been spending a lot of time on accessibility reviews which involves assessing sites against the  and then making the relevant amends. not as fun but yeah.. also spend a lot of time doing admin stuff like replying to clients and shit

yo i just googled that.. i didn't even know them sites existed


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And my butchered avy has a snow hat


Damn, I missed snow hats

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2020)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes they are too small literally look at my post or the @T-Pein™ posted earlier that’s ridiculously undersized.
> 
> Having full sized images was never an issue for the past decade this forum has existed I don’t see why it’s suddenly an issue now..hell just give us a toggle so we can see full sized images. But the way it is now completely  defeats the purpose of even having an option to post images in posts.


Alright, I look into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2020)

MarF said:


> Yes it's Firefox.


I test it tomorrow.


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2020)

Sufex said:


> So are reps never gonna be like what they used to be again?


Like how different exactly ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *I understand no HTML stuff if it's those mini images
> 
> But we could get back atleast the color wheel for the HTML custom titles, no?
> 
> ...


Color wheel ?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Like how different exactly ?


> Let people see their own rep screen and notifications
> Don't auto reload the entire page after repping
> When rep, have maximum rep value as a default (as oppose to zero). This is stupidly hard to rep on mobile right now
> Make the rep box smaller and more user friendly, by removing unnecessary spaces, fields and description text
> Manually correct anyone above or minus 100M to their correct amount or close to it. You already changed A Optimistic from minus 11 billion to 75M, so it shouldn't be too hard
> Change rep formula to 2 days = 1 rep power + 25 posts = 1 rep + 1 trophy point = 1 rep power  + 2000 rep = 1 rep power

If this is too hard, delete the entire rep system.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 16, 2020)

Sabo said:


> > Let people see their own rep screen and notifications
> > Don't auto reload the entire page after repping
> > When rep, have maximum rep value as a default (as oppose to zero). This is stupidly hard to rep on mobile right now
> > Make the rep box smaller and more user friendly, by removing unnecessary spaces, fields and description text
> ...


I’m going to repost this maybe can helps to give an idea. It takes  work and some inside familiarity with how rep feature worked before the upgrade.


> Due to what was said already.
> Rep had a formula that included x posts, x days joined , x k = rep power, x trophy points and the new plugin would / will need to be worked and place the formula back if not exactly the same try the closest as we had in the past and after that and before placed it back first correct the reps amounts that some members have that got messed up during the upgrade closer as we can. Some of them have billions and some other issues it presents atm one of them bypassing user privacy.
> Rep formula, ranks , aesthetics all of it it’s not working or exist atm. @dream and @Naruto used to be into this and worked on it in the past.
> ^
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2020)

@Rinoa  you are doing your best and we all appreciate your effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2020)

Undertaker said:


> Damn, I missed snow hats



It only lasted for 20 min


----------



## Kisame (Dec 17, 2020)

Just reiterating what @Sabo said

Fix the rep power, there's no point in having reputation points whether in millions or billions if everyone has the same rep power and can only neg and rep as much as everyone else. It makes the entire thing pointless.

Bring back the old formula for rep (1 trophy = 1 rep power, 2 days joined = 1 rep power, 25 posts = 1 rep power, 2000 reputation = 1 rep power). This formula pretty easily determines someone's rep power.

Let people see their own rep screen and notifications. Add "reputation received" on users' accounts and fix "reputation given" as it doesn't work. 

Make the rep box smaller and more user friendly, by removing unnecessary spaces, fields and description text.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> delete the entire rep system

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 17, 2020)

Request: make medals appear in the center again. Having them aligned left looks weird.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2020)

Maybe I'm in the minority but I would prefer customized stuff for my account like tags, icons, etc. Like we already have with avys, custom titles and sigs. The more uniqueness for the user the better. An expression of himself in the account and what he likes.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2020)

I know we could buy a customized medal with CC points but only God knows what the fate of it will be.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Is it possible to get notifications for reps given & taken. Because I'm not getting any. I do notice my overall rep amount changing every now and then but have no way to know who's reping me or what.

When I click the Reputations Given section, it just comes up with 20 pages of, "Unfortunately, none of content has given any reputations yet.".


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Is it possible to get notifications for reps given & taken. Because I'm not getting any. I do notice my overall rep amount changing every now and then but have no way to know who's reping me or what.
> 
> When I click the Reputations Given section, it just comes up with 20 pages of, "Unfortunately, none of content has given any reputations yet.".



Check the option "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new" in your preferences and you can receive notifications on your phone, tell me when you do it and I will send you rep to see if it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sufex (Dec 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Like how different exactly ?


Basically how it used to be,
The rep system is what gave this place much of it's character and uniqueness from other message boards. Any board can have trophies and emoji's and gif, but the rep rewarded people of long standing or quality interaction. (for the most part lol)

So basicaly: what @Kisame  Said

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Check the option "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new" in your preferences and you can receive notifications on your phone, tell me when you do it and I will send you rep to see if it works.


Thanks, but I already have everything checked in Alerts. Including "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new".

Is this not the case with everyone then I imagine then? I just figured no one was getting rep notifications or anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Just reiterating what @Sabo said
> 
> Fix the rep power, there's no point in having reputation points whether in millions or billions if everyone has the same rep power and can only neg and rep as much as everyone else. It makes the entire thing pointless.
> 
> ...


It did allow users with mountains of rep to essentially neg-bully a lot of posters though.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Thanks, but I already have everything checked in Alerts. Including "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new".
> 
> Is this not the case with everyone then I imagine then? I just figured no one was getting rep notifications or anything.



Do you have the option of push notifications checked?



I've heard that it doesnt work on PC but notifications appear like this on phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Do you have the option of push notifications checked?
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that it doesnt work on PC but notifications appear like this on phone.


Oh, no that's disabled.

Do you think that'd make it work. I'll enable it now.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> It did allow users with mountains of rep to essentially neg-bully a lot of posters though.


Still doesn't outweigh the benefits, and let's be honest it's not that hard to not get neg-bullied.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah it just makes it so Windows notifies me with alerts instead of having to come to the website. It didn't effect my ability to see rep in anyway. Still just get this all the time...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Oh, no that's disabled.
> 
> Do you think that'd make it work. I'll enable it now.



It should work on phone, have you checked it? If so i will send you rep, I'm sure you will receive the notification.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Still doesn't outweigh the benefits, and let's be honest it's not that hard to not get neg-bullied.


I don't know... once you get into a bit of a rivalry with heated-debates with High-Rep posters. You find yourself taking 10-20k mega hits every couple of days.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Thanks, but I already have everything checked in Alerts. Including "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new".
> 
> Is this not the case with everyone then I imagine then? I just figured no one was getting rep notifications or anything.


I'm not getting any notifications for them either.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I'm not getting any notifications for them either.


I wonder if it's older accounts that have this problem?


----------



## Kisame (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I don't know... once you get into a bit of a rivalry with heated-debates with High-Rep posters. You find yourself taking 10-20k mega hits every couple of days.


Only few high-rep debators neg constantly. The solution is to simply not bother with such rivalry and look for debating more reasonable users.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I wonder if it's older accounts that have this problem?



If you have checked it you have to receive them, have you done it? You should get my message on phone.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 17, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> If you have checked it you have to receive them, have you done it? You should get my message on phone.


Push Notifications aren't supported on my phone unfortunately. I've got an old Iphone 5 until I get a new one(dropped and broke my last one lol).


----------



## Sloan (Dec 17, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Only few high-rep debators neg constantly. The solution is to simply not bother with such rivalry and look for debating more reasonable users.


In my experience I've only gotten negged twice on this Forum since becoming active in April of this year.

One for a post that I said simply and nothing more than:

"I don't like Dragonball as much as I used to before" I think in the DB section.

And another where the thread topic was "What Characters should get represented more" and I answered with "TenTen"(Marvel gave me that one).

In general if you word your posts in a neutral/cordial way you probably won't get negged often(You'll still get negative ratings though), but a lot of people have a problem with their unwillingness to not ignore instigation and what not :c

Though the Negg option is a useless feature imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> It did allow users with mountains of rep to essentially neg-bully a lot of posters though.


In life or online, bullies should get heavily punished.


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Alright, I look into it.


Width is now 500px.


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I test it tomorrow.


I could not reproduce it. Somebody else with the same issue ?


----------



## JFF (Dec 17, 2020)

Sabo said:


> > Let people see their own rep screen and notifications
> > Don't auto reload the entire page after repping
> > When rep, have maximum rep value as a default (as oppose to zero). This is stupidly hard to rep on mobile right now
> > Make the rep box smaller and more user friendly, by removing unnecessary spaces, fields and description text
> ...


> Let people see their own rep screen and notifications
ok.
> Don't auto reload the entire page after repping
not much of an issue
> When rep, have maximum rep value as a default (as oppose to zero). This is stupidly hard to rep on mobile right now
why hard ?
> Make the rep box smaller and more user friendly, by removing unnecessary spaces, fields and description text
That seems to be fine -- even on my old phone !?
> Change rep formula to 2 days = 1 rep power + 25 posts = 1 rep + 1 trophy point = 1 rep power  + 2000 rep = 1 rep power
@Rinoa 

Soo.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> > Let people see their own rep screen and notifications
> ok.
> > Don't auto reload the entire page after repping
> not much of an issue
> ...


Why tagging me ? I already quoted all the posts explaining to them why rep is not the same and who used to work on it and WB gave you the formula a month ago already.
You’re the only one who has permissions to do it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2020)

If you can give me permissions to alter the rep formula I can get it set up @Mbxx

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> why hard ?
> 
> That seems to be fine -- even on my old phone !?
> 
> ...


In these days and age, people want better user experience, improve efficiency and better usability. We are not asking for much, simply make it as user friendly as pre-upgrade. You have lots of staff with good eye for UX, please use them. I am currently paying $240 per hour to a tier 1 design agency at my work. You have these people for free.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2020)

Everything's that's been happening is worrisome.

But the memes possibilities are endless. 

At least something good is coming out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everything's that's been happening is worrisome.
> 
> But the memes possibilities are endless.
> 
> At least something good is coming out of it.


Let me Try

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 17, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Let me Try

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2020)

Not bad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Width is now 500px.



*That is not very big to be honest  

You're again ignoring the fact that a lot of the contests rely on being able to use images to their full size for entries (gotw, potw, the cooking contest, the art section + everyone likes being able to upload pictures without having them resized to a tiny 500px)

Not to mention the art section when people want to post their art

Why are you limiting the size like this again? It's ridiculous!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MShadows (Dec 17, 2020)

All will be fixed in time, guys. There’s still plenty of time until 2022.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2020)

MShadows said:


> All will be fixed in time, guys. There’s still plenty of time until 2022.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Azula (Dec 18, 2020)

GIF avatars when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 18, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *That is not very big to be honest
> 
> You're again ignoring the fact that a lot of the contests rely on being able to use images to their full size for entries (gotw, potw, the cooking contest, the art section + everyone likes being able to upload pictures without having them resized to a tiny 500px)
> 
> ...


auto resize will fix it without sacrificing browsing experience for mobile, but... you need savior to implant the holy code.

for now you can simply open the images in another tabs, or if noob - clicking the images to view in full.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 18, 2020)

I love how people are talking about issues with viewing rep, while I just don't even see an option to give it anymore at all. It's like imagining you are a part of a fiction storyline but in fact you are just a normie observer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 18, 2020)

Catamount said:


> I love how people are talking about issues with viewing rep, while I just don't even see an option to give it anymore at all. It's like imagining you are a part of a fiction storyline but in fact you are just a normie observer.


to me, it happens only when i enter ff storyline. strange indeed.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 18, 2020)

I don’t have a way to rep on mobile either now


----------



## Trinity (Dec 18, 2020)

It should be next to ‘Report’ with a bold ellipsis allowing me to click for more options


----------



## Itachі (Dec 18, 2020)

i can rep on the normal light nf style skin


----------



## Trinity (Dec 18, 2020)

Itachі said:


> i can rep on the normal light nf style skin


yup 

poor design then


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 18, 2020)

Itachі said:


> i can rep on the normal light nf style skin


the problem isn't skins sensitive, its THE STORYLINE.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't receive reputation notification.
+ I don't see the rep I receive either


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I don't receive reputation notification.
> + I don't see the rep I receive either


if you go back in posts, there is kind of solution, but it involved enabling push notifications. enable push notifications for "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new" and unselect any undesirable ones, as to mitigate the annoyance it surely will bring.

as for why members can't access their rep history an see the rep messages, it is a privacy issue that need to be solved.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 19, 2020)

can you finally fix the garbage scaling of the avatars?


----------



## Catamount (Dec 19, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> I don’t have a way to rep on mobile either now


Viewing how forum currently looks on desktop is kind of painful. Someone has already said in the thread that once you check this on your laptop, you just return to using the phone. So not having major options in mobile view is oh come on now


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 19, 2020)

@Mbxx  why can't we preview a post before posting it like we we used to?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2020)

so the shitshow keeps on keepin on...wonderful xmas...its been coal stockings for all of us members. And, the forum has grinded to a halt. Trying to argue with our overlord about what the members want. lol and we aren't getting.

This is indeed a Final Fantasy storyline. Its Final Fantasy MBXX and it is gonna sell 30 copies.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> yup
> 
> poor design then


I look over this.


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> if you go back in posts, there is kind of solution, but it involved enabling push notifications. enable push notifications for "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new" and unselect any undesirable ones, as to mitigate the annoyance it surely will bring.
> 
> as for why members can't access their rep history an see the rep messages, it is a privacy issue that need to be solved.


This too.


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Mbxx  why can't we preview a post before posting it like we we used to?


Sure, why not ? You are on mobile ?


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

God Of Shinobi said:


> so the shitshow keeps on keepin on...wonderful xmas...its been coal stockings for all of us members. And, the forum has grinded to a halt. Trying to argue with our overlord about what the members want. lol and we aren't getting.
> 
> This is indeed a Final Fantasy storyline. Its Final Fantasy MBXX and it is gonna sell 30 copies.


You can deactive the Xmas theme. And the few white ice flakes. Is that such an issue ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Onda Vital (Dec 20, 2020)

Can you make it that square avatars at least expand to filll width of the space?


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

Onda Vital said:


> Can you make it that square avatars at least expand to filll width of the space?



Not sure what you mean ? You need to re-upload.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 20, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You can deactive the Xmas theme. And the few white ice flakes. Is that such an issue ?



the xmas theme doesn't bother me at all. your unwillingness to listen to your staff and allow them to help as well as disregarding the members is what bothers me.


----------



## Onda Vital (Dec 20, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Not sure what you mean ? You need to re-upload.


I re-uploaded it but now it is cropped from sides.


----------



## Crow (Dec 20, 2020)

Can ya bring back the rep bar? Or is it in progress?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 20, 2020)

the moment he reverts the avatars back to pre-update and fixes rep I'll shut the fuck up. Until I'll come here every day to say something about it if I got to.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Sure, why not ? You are on mobile ?


Yes


----------



## Catamount (Dec 20, 2020)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes



I see the icon for it on mobile. Upper right corner of the message editor. The screenshot is from desktop, on mobile it is icon only.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

Onda Vital said:


> I re-uploaded it but now it is cropped from sides.


You should upload something as big as the size needed.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 20, 2020)

*Any progress on the avatar/ images/ HTML issues?*


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2020)

why is there a magnifying glass icon near the rep button

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 20, 2020)

Itachі said:


> why is there a magnifying glass icon near the rep button


magnifying glass ? Skin ? Image ?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> magnifying glass ? Skin ? Image ?


mobile, light NF style


----------



## Kisame (Dec 20, 2020)

Itachі said:


> mobile, light NF style


Even on desktop.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 21, 2020)

that looks like the search icon 

why it’s there i don’t know tho


----------



## Trojan (Dec 21, 2020)

speaking of rep, did the formula change or something? 
I suddenly got weaker...


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

New Folder said:


> speaking of rep, did the formula change or something?
> I suddenly got weaker...



The old rep formula was implemented, that is why you should have a rep power of ~23K now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> The old rep formula was implemented, that is why you should have a rep power of ~23K now.


@Rinoa ???


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 21, 2020)

Kisame said:


> @Rinoa ???


It’s something that only Mbxx can indicate if he has made any changes and what.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2020)

My rep power does seem to be more in line with what it used to be.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

@Kisame I've received the notification, your rep power is 12666, I will send you rep too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> @Kisame I've received the notification, your rep power is 12666, I will send you rep too.


Did you send it? I haven't received a notification.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Did you send it? I haven't received a notification.



Do you have push notifications enabled?


----------



## Trinity (Dec 21, 2020)

rep notifications are still not fixed yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

@vodka genie It worked, thanks for the rep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Do you have push notifications enabled?


How do I know?


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

Kisame said:


> How do I know?



You need to check this option:


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> You need to check this option:


Like this?





It was always like this I didn't change it.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

The image is messed up. Basically it is the same as the image you posted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

Kisame said:


> The image is messed up. Basically it is the same as the image you posted.



What about the "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new" option?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> What about the "alert_opt_out.mrs_reputation_new" option?


It's checked for both alert and push.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 21, 2020)

Kisame said:


> It's checked for both alert and push.



Are you on mobile? It should work.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 21, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Are you on mobile? It should work.


Yes I am. If someone else reps me it might work.

Also even though push notifications are supposedly on, I don't get them and only get the regular ones anyway.  

Thanks anyway

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 21, 2020)

push notifs arent supported on my device, explains everything on my side

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 22, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Yes I am. If someone else reps me it might work.
> 
> Also even though push notifications are supposedly on, I don't get them and only get the regular ones anyway.
> 
> Thanks anyway



I can't rep more for today, but you should receive the notifications of everything if you have all checked, otherwise it may not work on all systems, i hope they fix the usual rep notifications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Dec 22, 2020)

So avy sizes can't be corrected but snow effects and leaves for thanksgiving can be added when no one asked for them? Weird how people were asked to donate money for this update but then don't fix the things the people want lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 22, 2020)

Xmas on narutoforums has been ruin...

the grinch mbxx lol


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 22, 2020)

Konoha Retirement Home (in Downtown Konoha) has no ratings and a dead Xmas tree. Why?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 22, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> Konoha Retirement Home (in Downtown Konoha) has no ratings and a dead Xmas tree. Why?


link me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 22, 2020)

I have to keep reuploading my avvie, apparently the board can no longer handle png's with transparent backgrounds, it keeps changing it to a white background and blurring the edges, why is that?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 22, 2020)

cause this upgrade destroyed the forums. lol


----------



## Kisame (Dec 22, 2020)

Can someone fix the rep notifications?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 22, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> Konoha Retirement Home (in Downtown Konoha) has no ratings and a dead Xmas tree. Why?


if you’re talking about the icons next to the section title and description, the icon indicates activity 
the tree should “light up” when there are new posts or if you haven’t checked any recent posts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 22, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I have to keep reuploading my avvie, apparently the board can no longer handle png's with transparent backgrounds, it keeps changing it to a white background and blurring the edges, why is that?


In the grim darkness of NF's far future, there are only JPEGs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 22, 2020)

Disquiet said:


> In the grim darkness of NF's far future, there are only JPEGs.



That better stay a joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 22, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I have to keep reuploading my avvie, apparently the board can no longer handle png's with transparent backgrounds, it keeps changing it to a white background and blurring the edges, why is that?


cause mbxx didn't fix the ava's the fucking cretin.


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 22, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> That better stay a joke.


the real joke is that all  chaos happened on 2020.

and here we hope for 2021


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 22, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> if you’re talking about the icons next to the section title and description, the icon indicates activity
> the tree should “light up” when there are new posts or if you haven’t checked any recent posts


Okay. Now why does the section have no ratings bar to choose from?


----------



## Trinity (Dec 22, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> Okay. Now why does the section have no ratings bar to choose from?


ratings bar may not be enabled in the section
Idk I’m lost on this one


----------



## Ignition (Dec 22, 2020)

Any reason why avy quality is so bad?


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 22, 2020)

Ignition said:


> Any reason why avy quality is so bad?


All avatars are converted to JPEGs and highly artifacty compression is applied to them at seemingly random intervals

Mbxx doesn't seem to think it's a problem


----------



## Raiken (Dec 22, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> rep notifications are still not fixed yet


Does anyone know when we can expect a fix for this? And not push notifications, because I don't want Windows telling me about every NF's notification I get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 23, 2020)

Has the image sizes in posts rendering too small been fixed yet?

Also when are we going to get all of our ratings back I’m still missing some.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 23, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Does anyone know when we can expect a fix for this? And not push notifications, because I don't want Windows telling me about every NF's notification I get.


I was going to vocaroo a response but my browsers are being dicks

Unfortunately there is no set date, just remain optimistic and skeptical of anything getting fixed
It’s fixed when it gets fixed, I think 
if ever - no one is sure including staff 
I’m sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 23, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Does anyone know when we can expect a fix for this? And not push notifications, because I don't want Windows telling me about every NF's notification I get.


in meantime you can just unselect any "push" box you don't want, you can still get normal notif with "alert".


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2020)

So finally what's the avatar size?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 23, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> So finally what's the avatar size?


175x250

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 23, 2020)

Does anyone know if Join Date & Rep Bars/Circles will be coming back to Posts?


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> 175x250


Was asking because there's some compression or loss in quality as far as I can see


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 23, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Was asking because there's some compression or loss in quality as far as I can see


well to be precise it's currently 174x250 cause mbxx thinks he's clever and is gonna save a bit of space on each avatar.
try uploading it with those dimensions.
if there's still quality loss then consult mbxx and get him to tell you what the compression rate is, got good money on it being 300%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2020)

aiyanah said:


> well to be precise it's currently 174x250 cause mbxx thinks he's clever and is gonna save a bit of space on each avatar.
> try uploading it with those dimensions.
> if there's still quality loss then consult mbxx and get him to tell you what the compression rate is, got good money on it being 300%


I see, thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2020)

*@Mbxx  Fix the png avatars being converted to jpg   *

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 24, 2020)

mbxx is uncultured, he doesn't understand why the ava's and rep are important.
this is nf now.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2020)

@Mbxx its not giving me the holiday trophy. Should we nuke this place?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2020)

Sabo said:


> @Mbxx its not giving me the holiday trophy. Should we nuke this place?



*How do you get those thingies?  *


----------



## Shanks (Dec 25, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *How do you get those thingies? *


Apparently it’s not automated and was giving out in 2018 only.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Let’s forget about the forum issues for one day

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2020)

So either I'm an idiot or the site screw me up, but I went to unwatch a thread (mark it then click unwatch threads) and it unwatched ALL of my threads, with no warning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Dec 25, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So either I'm an idiot or the site screw me up, but I went to unwatch a thread (mark it then click unwatch threads) and it unwatched ALL of my threads, with no warning.


You needed to scroll down and use "with the selected" action drop down x)

Which is btw not user friendly depending on how many threads you have, whether u r on mobile and if u know about the option at all


----------



## Catamount (Dec 25, 2020)

Not calling anyone idiot btw just being friendly hurr durr

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 25, 2020)

Catamount said:


> Not calling anyone idiot btw just being friendly hurr durr



Np, I get it. I pretty much made that post to point it out that the function is probably very unfriendly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 26, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx  Fix the png avatars being converted to jpg  *


FIX THE FUCKING AVVIES MBXX


----------



## Garcher (Dec 26, 2020)

it's been already 2 months since the upgrade and something as basic as avatars is still not working properly?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Itachі (Dec 26, 2020)

how was this upgrade such a shitshow in the first place, was nothing tested at all?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 26, 2020)

Itachі said:


> how was this upgrade such a shitshow in the first place, was nothing tested at all?


Nope jumped right into the upgrade

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 26, 2020)

Itachі said:


> how was this upgrade such a shitshow in the first place, was nothing tested at all?


Perhaps, that could be in part due to a disconnect between the forum leaders and forum members on what's wanted/important in the forum experience.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 26, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Perhaps, that could be in part due to a disconnect between the forum leaders and forum members on what's wanted/important in the forum experience.


It's the disconnect between Mbxx and the forum, it's been like this for years

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 26, 2020)

Can the rep notifications be fixed please?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 27, 2020)

Does anyone know about push notifications? I disabled them and then it told me "narutoforums would like your permission to use push notifications" or something similar, I clicked on it and it just disappeared.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2020)

Itachі said:


> how was this upgrade such a shitshow in the first place, was nothing tested at all?


it's been months since I asked the question, and until now no one can answer what did this "upgrade" bring with it  

after all this time, they are still (unsuccessfully) trying to bring back what we had before. 
and we didn't get any extra improvement/feature to compensate for the losses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 28, 2020)

it's a downgrade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2020)

New Folder said:


> it's been months since I asked the question, and until now no one can answer what did this "upgrade" bring with it
> 
> after all this time, they are still (unsuccessfully) trying to bring back what we had before.
> and we didn't get any extra improvement/feature to compensate for the losses



You have a fancy new editor that should have fixed some of the issues mobile phones were having with typing. A lot of the other improvements are backend stuff and security.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 28, 2020)

@Mbxx 

Your last post here was on 21st December. 

And Christmas' over.

No more slacking off


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 28, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Does anyone know about push notifications? I disabled them and then it told me "narutoforums would like your permission to use push notifications" or something similar, I clicked on it and it just disappeared.



Are you using Android?


----------



## Kisame (Dec 28, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Are you using Android?


Yes. Galaxy S9+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 28, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Yes. Galaxy S9+



Push Notifications should work then, you need to enable them in your preferences and you will receive notifications of reps.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 28, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Push Notifications should work then, you need to enable them in your preferences and you will receive notifications of reps.


Try repping me now

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 28, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Try repping me now



Have you received the notification?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Dec 28, 2020)

Soldierofficial said:


> Have you received the notification?


No

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 28, 2020)

Kisame said:


> Perhaps, that could be in part due to a disconnect between the forum leaders and forum members on what's wanted/important in the forum experience.



The forum leaders are actually quite connected in general.

But being connected is meaningless unless you have power to do something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2020)

@Mbxx  Here is a sample when we say pngs get converted to jpg and ruins avatars

Issue#955555554686598

  <---- this beautiful avatar i made, meant to be worn in it's full transparent glory

  <----- this awful butchering of said avatar because it gets converted to a jpg and ruins the transparency & quality


I hope you do not use the "I don't see a problem with it" excuse again because it is getting old and our patience is running low

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 29, 2020)

Kisame said:


> No



I don't know what is happening, I have Android 7.1.1 and it always worked for me, but apparently it doesn't work for most of the users on mobile or PC despite having better systems, it seems like a pointless function.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 29, 2020)

Why are lists not available in the WSYWIG GUI? Seems strange that a core feature is just missing and we have to manually type out the code to use lists.


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 30, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Nope jumped right into the upgrade


That's the way
i check

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Dec 30, 2020)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz why can't I post a post with more than 20 images?  Was this always like this?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 30, 2020)

Is there a reason why I can’t use any of the tool icons for the last month? 

They’re all greyed out and don’t do shit  when I click them.. 

Oh, somebody mentioned this nearly a month ago, ok, no ones gonna fix it I guess

Welp, went from a forum to a notes app, interesting upgrade strategy


----------



## JFF (Dec 30, 2020)

Velvet said:


> @Mbxx  Here is a sample when we say pngs get converted to jpg and ruins avatars
> 
> Issue#955555554686598
> 
> ...



Butching is a little overdo. Its not optimal, because you use a transparent picture.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 30, 2020)

Sloan said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz why can't I post a post with more than 20 images?  Was this always like this?


You need to post more than 20 pictures in one post ? I think, it was always like that. Yes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 30, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> Is there a reason why I can’t use any of the tool icons for the last month?
> 
> They’re all greyed out and don’t do shit  when I click them..
> 
> ...


I am not sure what you mean; screenshot please.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 30, 2020)

Itachі said:


> Why are lists not available in the WSYWIG GUI? Seems strange that a core feature is just missing and we have to manually type out the code to use lists.


Are we sure they not there ?
I never used them  Anyway, thats for all XF 2 boards. I did not make the GUI.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 30, 2020)

Kisame said:


> No


Notification for rep does not work ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Dec 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> Your last post here was on 21st December.
> 
> ...


I was on away over Christmas; bad internet there

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I was on away over Christmas; bad internet there



Hope you had a good Christmas

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Are we sure they not there ?
> I never used them  Anyway, thats for all XF 2 boards. I did not make the GUI.


I couldn't find the option. Would be useful to have, maybe a good idea to look into overriding the core editor when all the major stuff is fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Notification for rep does not work ?


no, it doesn't work for many (if not most) posters, including myself.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Notification for rep does not work ?


Nope.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I am not sure what you mean; screenshot please.


The icons, tool bar in the word pallet don’t work for me here on mobile, can’t use bold, italics, can’t access the smiley drop down menu, can’t use anything you’re seeing above where you’re typing your reply into now, when I click a tool like bold or to put my URL into the image tool, nothing happens


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Butching is a little overdo. Its not optimal, because you use a transparent picture.



*Butchering the image is very much the right word for it  

Being able to use transparent avatars without them being converted and having a weird white background..

So can you PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEE get rid of the png images being converted into jpg? 

We keep giving you examples that you can actually -see- the difference between and you ignore them and just go "they fine, I don't see a problem"*

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Atem (Dec 30, 2020)

We need the maximum rating back.

Get rid of the useful rating if you have to. We already have informative.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trocollo (Dec 30, 2020)

DaVizWiz said:


> The icons, tool bar in the word pallet don’t work for me here on mobile, can’t use bold, italics, can’t access the smiley drop down menu, can’t use anything you’re seeing above where you’re typing your reply into now, when I click a tool like bold or to put my URL into the image tool, nothing happens


Maybe you tooggled the BB mode on? Check the "[ ]" in the right of the upper bar, it's on the left of the save simbol, click it and they try again using the other options

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 30, 2020)

trocollo said:


> Maybe you tooggled the BB mode on? Check the "[ ]" in the right of the upper bar, it's on the left of the save simbol, click it and they try again using the other options


How foolish of me, that fixed it, thanks bud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> You need to post more than 20 pictures in one post ? I think, it was always like that. Yes.


It’s standard to link scans of the manga In the Naruto Battledome Section.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 30, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Butching is a little overdo. Its not optimal, because you use a transparent picture.


It is not optimal, because an image type is converted. And quality is reduced. I can see it even on my own simple avatar, which should not have any difference, but it does. It is literally a photo cropped and yet there is a difference between it and original.

The fact that you are hanging around anime forum having no interest in anime and manga pictures, as well as other forms of art, yourself does not make you an example of an average forum user. There is a community with the community needs. Part of it are new users who start with whatever they find with naruto or sasuke on it, the second part are "experienced memebers" who are aware of options and use their profile possibilities a lot more. If the forum is good, first ones move to a second group.

This was supposed to be a forum upgrade, not a space reduction or SEO ranking improvement in expence of the community needs. It is an anime forum, a visual is the most important part of it. It's not home renovation, cars accessories, homewives forum. It is anime and manga forum. Even if you cannot comprehend the difference, this is still a fact. This is how we establish our online presence here - we show stuff, watch stuff, say stuff and read stuff.

If the upgrade was performed mostly as a security measure, it means that space allocated to the forum should not be reduced. Thus there is no reason to save it by depriving from basically the major point of this project - enjoying it. Profile looks as in quality of images in avatars should be returned to the previous possibilities because it is important to the users. Both a low qualtiy naruto gif and personally drawn artwork. Stop juging everyone based on your own preferences. You are not a regular in the communication here, you cannot decide which part of it is important and which is not. You are being informed imagery is important. Rather kindly as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Winner 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 31, 2020)

Why is

*Users who are viewing this forum*

showing up on top of sections?
looks ugly.




Sloan said:


> It’s standard to link scans of the manga In the Naruto Battledome Section.



the limit has always been there.
I make multiple posts.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 31, 2020)

Catamount said:


> It is not optimal, because an image type is converted. And quality is reduced. I can see it even on my own simple avatar, which should not have any difference, but it does. It is literally a photo cropped and yet there is a difference between it and original.
> 
> The fact that you are hanging around anime forum having no interest in anime and manga pictures, as well as other forms of art, yourself does not make you an example of an average forum user. There is a community with the community needs. Part of it are new users who start with whatever they find with naruto or sasuke on it, the second part are "experienced memebers" who are aware of options and use their profile possibilities a lot more. If the forum is good, first ones move to a second group.
> 
> ...



this the best way to put it to ya @Mbxx. this is pretty much it.


----------



## Alita (Dec 31, 2020)

@Mbxx  could you give us some kind of insight or ballpark into when the reputation will be fixed to the way it was? And by that I mean being able to see each other's rep bar underneath our icon and name and being able to either give or take rep and getting a notification when it happens?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 31, 2020)

Idk if anyone else gets this but while using the WSYWIG in the mobile version of Chrome (android) - the return doesn't work properly all the time. I'd say it doesn't work 80% of the time. So when I tap the return button on the keyboard, I expect the cursor to move to the new line. Most of the time it creates the new line but the cursor disappears, so I have to tap on the area of the new line I created to see the cursor and start typing. Ideally it should do this automatically - it works sometimes so I assume that this is a bug.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 1, 2021)

Catamount said:


> It is not optimal, because an image type is converted. And quality is reduced. I can see it even on my own simple avatar, which should not have any difference, but it does. It is literally a photo cropped and yet there is a difference between it and original.
> 
> The fact that you are hanging around anime forum having no interest in anime and manga pictures, as well as other forms of art, yourself does not make you an example of an average forum user. There is a community with the community needs. Part of it are new users who start with whatever they find with naruto or sasuke on it, the second part are "experienced memebers" who are aware of options and use their profile possibilities a lot more. If the forum is good, first ones move to a second group.
> 
> ...



@Mbxx  ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## fuff (Jan 1, 2021)

@Mbxx my avatar is blurry....and i followed the size requirements...


----------



## JFF (Jan 1, 2021)

Velvet said:


> @Mbxx  ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


Still got a NY headache

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 2, 2021)

So what's the final decision on Ava & Sig size @Mbxx ??


----------



## JFF (Jan 2, 2021)

Velvet said:


> @Mbxx  ^ ^ ^ ^ ^



"anime and manga pictures, as well as other forms of art, yourself does not make you an example of an average forum user"

We do not intend to be an image board for "anime and manga pictures", neither are Avatars meant for this. Its a discussion board, a social community. I think the avatar solution is very good so far for non-commercial use. Moreover we have a gallery or you can easily include links to images.

Legally the developments are currently unclear and problematic. In the U.S. Section 230 was nearly dropped the last days. Its fairly likle that there will be changes soon. In Europe we will see a Copyright Regulation for UGC within the next months. Therefore it would not make sense to go down that road. Neither in terms of SEO, performance, optimization or possibility. Xenforo does not allow these things on default.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Legally the developments are currently unclear and problematic. In the U.S. Section 230 was nearly dropped the last days. Its fairly likle that there will be changes soon. In Europe we will see a Copyright Regulation for UGC within the next months. Therefore it would not make sense to go down that road. Neither in terms of SEO, performance, optimization or possibility. Xenforo does not allow these things on default.



Interesting stuff.

However that means it's still not illegal/won't cause problems right here, right now.

But most importantly, if it's unclear it means it's uncertain that will happen. As such, acting based on something that's not certain is unwise and may compromise better user experience for non advantageous measures.


----------



## JFF (Jan 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> However that means it's still not illegal/won't cause problems right here, right now.
> 
> But most importantly, if it's unclear it means it's uncertain that will happen. As such, acting based on something that's not certain is unwise and may compromise better user experience for non advantageous measures.



Yes, but that is not so easy, if everybody can upload whatever.

I do consider adding a usergroup from which an user can freely apply. And then would allow these avatars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, but that is not so easy, if everybody can upload whatever.
> 
> I do consider adding a usergroup from which an user can freely apply. And then would allow these avatars.



I sincerely believe that

Things should be dealt with accordingly when and if it happens, at the right time.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I do consider adding a usergroup from which an user can freely apply. And then would allow these avatars.



If this enables us to have the avatars as we had before that's great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If this enables us to have the avatars as we had before that's great.


It would, but would require some guidelines and moderation.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 2, 2021)

I wouldn't bet on people coming back to forums.

The problem is what kind of people you are talking about. Forums are a thing for millenials. Generation Y. People who are 25 years old or more. That's the generation that grew up with forums.

Younger people, the so called Generation Z, do not care about forums. First, because forums aren't great for phones, which is what most of those people exclusively use to access the internet. Apps that are created for phones, like Discord or Instagram, work much better on that. Forums can be optimized for phones, but it's not the same thing, you are never getting to use it to its fullest if you're not on a PC.

Next, Gen Z does not care about long text posts like we do. They consume the internet in a more compressed manner, with audios, videos, images and short sentences. Every form of media that relies on walls of text (from forums, to blogs, to news sites, to wikis) has been suffering for a decade. If you want to make money with the internet in 2021, it better have lots of visuals/sound, and little text.

Because gen Z doesn't care about forums and gen Y is getting older and therefore busier (and some of them are also migrating to social media/discord along with gen Z), it is natural that forums become less active. This is a place where older people gather, because we used to when we were younger. And eventually we leave, one by one, as we get jobs, spouses, children, or just get bored and move on.

-

The age of that forum's userbase used to be averaged at ~18, back in 1999. Then, around 2006, it started increasing linearly with the user's age, and it is now it's at ~32. That means that forum simply does not have a generational change anymore. The people who are there, have been for over a decade. We don't have that kind of polls here, but I suspect we could see similar results, perhaps a little slower since anime talk is the kind of thing that attracts teenagers. But still, it's a forum for an anime that ended 6 years ago, it can't be that attractive for teenagers who are used to talking new anime on instragram.

So the conclusion is that, if you want the community to grow in size, or at least stabilize, you need to either cater to older people, or change your business proposition to attract young people. If you are going to the former, you are seeing how the community is reacting to losing images. You need to work to please that community, and that requires images. And if you are going to do the later, ditching images is absolutely counterproductive. You are not getting someone to leave Instagram by removing images from your place. Younger people care even more about images than we do.

Unless you want to make an all-in bet on a cataclysm of social media bringing people back to forums, this place can't survive without images. And in my opinion, even if such a cataclysm happens, I think it's more likely young people migrate to some new form of media that will certainly appear, than to one that they have already shown a lack of interest in. Technology moves forward, not backwards.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wouldn't bet on people coming back to forums.
> 
> The problem is what kind of people you are talking about. Forums are a thing for millenials. Generation Y. People who are 25 years old or more. That's the generation that grew up with forums.
> 
> ...



All the drama and most off topic. For this, yes, media consume changed the last years. I do not disagree. That does not mean, that things cannot change. We will see -- I am usually right in these issues.

And you overlook the advantages of open boards (vs closed systems) as well. On the other hand you point out instragram -- that does not make sense.

Function-wise; there is hardly any difference in private messages in compare to a messenger. The more important was the move to XF 2 for better mobile compatibility (as pointed out). This especially includes a mobile friendly forum. This works fairly great currently (or ?). So -- big avatars (a contradiction). Or do you see that in WA ?

For the topic; I do not think that much is changed in terms of interest, yet platforms are reliable on many factors. Most important is search. And we are not losing images or whatever. There is a gallery --- and a profile page. Avatars are Avatars. Instagram or f.e. Twitter must be losing dozens of people, because their images in that regard are far smaller 

So we are not "ditching images" .. We make sure, we comply with the law and possible issues like mobile friendly-less, optimization and such. Therefore we are having a sudo argumentation. Compression of the images makes it overall better in all of these terms. Is there much of a change besides transparent pngs or gifs ? No - there isn't. Neither these are common web-formats.

For special usage, we need individual rules, as suggested. Would there be any difference then ? No, its the same.

Technology moves forward, the law might or is not from the facts.

The reality is fairly easy. In general; user uploads won't be considered "mere conduit" anymore. That requires adaption. So we move forward with technology as you suggest (see topic).

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> All the drama and most off topic. For this, yes, media consume changed the last years. Do not disagree. That does not mean, that things cannot change. We will see. You overlook the advantages of open boards (vs closed systems) as well. On the other hand you point out instragram -- that does not make sense.
> 
> Function-wise; there is hardly any difference in private messages in compare to a messenger. The more important was the move to XF 2 for better mobile compatibility (as pointed out). This especially includes a mobile friendly forum. So -- big avatars (a contradiction). Or do you see that in WA ?



I think the problem is you are only looking from the perspective of someone from your generation, with your interests. I agree forums are awesome, but I have long since come to accept that people under 25 don't, for reasons that don't make sense to me, but make sense to them. It doesn't matter whether you, or me, think Instagram will never replace forums. For younger people, it already did. That's the reality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think the problem is you are only looking from the perspective of someone from your generation, with your interests. I agree forums are awesome, but I have long since come to accept that people under 25 don't, for reasons that don't make sense to me, but make sense to them.


I don't think there is much difference. These are rather more professional and less professional platforms. You do not solve that adding mega avatars for postings or argue, that social media is dying; which is simply not true. Twitter f.e. might had the best year in 2020 ever. Again, there are many factors. We are doing good so far, I cannot speak for every board.

Again, this is about upgrade issues, like errors or problems. I made explained the issue in regards to avatars. And whoever wants or needs something special can write me or wait till the guidelines are worked out and then apply. Solution for everyone.

@aiyanah for example you or anybody else who needs a "custom avatar". As easy as it gets. If you want to just to "talk things bad" without a reason .. well, not the right topic and besides the point. The solution is a short message. Why is that an issue ?

And yes, I am sorry, that this needs some working out. Its currently not easy, since its not clear, what is going to come legally the next months. It needs to be done till June 2021, while nothing it fixed yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> Is there a reason why I can’t use any of the tool icons for the last month?
> 
> They’re all greyed out and don’t do shit  when I click them..
> 
> ...


What kind of icon tools ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> How foolish of me, that fixed it, thanks bud


So no issue ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

Catamount said:


> It is not optimal, because an image type is converted. And quality is reduced. I can see it even on my own simple avatar, which should not have any difference, but it does. It is literally a photo cropped and yet there is a difference between it and original.
> 
> The fact that you are hanging around anime forum having no interest in anime and manga pictures, as well as other forms of art, yourself does not make you an example of an average forum user. There is a community with the community needs. Part of it are new users who start with whatever they find with naruto or sasuke on it, the second part are "experienced memebers" who are aware of options and use their profile possibilities a lot more. If the forum is good, first ones move to a second group.
> 
> ...


I pointed to a solution above. feel free to send me request.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Butchering the image is very much the right word for it
> 
> Being able to use transparent avatars without them being converted and having a weird white background..
> 
> ...


Same, see post before.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

Anomander Rake said:


> We need the maximum rating back.
> 
> Get rid of the useful rating if you have to. We already have informative.


Maximum rating ?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I am usually right in these issues.


Ignoring or deleting the arguments other people make doesn't make you right.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 3, 2021)

If a law like that is being contemplated you can be sure some big(s) name(s) is lobbying hard for it to rip off more money.

The human greed is endless.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 3, 2021)

*I didn't understand a single word of your arguements in your posts @Mbxx 

Forums are more than just discussions and it is so sad you think otherwise

I have been here for nearly 15 years and have never seen someone handle this forum so badly and the members with such disrespect and ignorance

The forum is a community where people with different interests gather and share (be it anime discussion, art they made, the contests we have, videos, general talk and anything in between)..

And you are doing everything in your power to shut all of these interests down...for what exactly?

What do you want this place to be? Do you realize a forum cannot exist with just you? 

You want the forum to remain and continue and evolve, you need to take in consideration every single member here and what they came here for/stayed for.....Something which you are -NOT- doing

You continue to ignore any request on issues that could be fixed in moments (and even had the way to fix provided) for months now

None of the staff members can do their job properly because you took all the powers just for yourself so no one else can fix things

A forum needs to be run by a team with teamwork and you are doing everything to break that apart even though it's clear you cannot do it all alone*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *I didn't understand a single word of your arguements in your posts @Mbxx
> 
> Forums are more than just discussions and it is so sad you think otherwise
> 
> ...


Feel to write me if you want that avatar with png

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Velvet (Jan 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Feel to write me if you want that avatar with png



*You are very frustrating, did you know that?

Kinda keeps proving my point =/*

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2021)

Are we still allowed to have videos in our signatures? I attempted to put a video into my signature, now, but was unable to do so, so has that ability disappeared?


----------



## JFF (Jan 3, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are we still allowed to have videos in our signatures? I attempted to put a video into my signature, now, but was unable to do so, so has that ability disappeared?


There is no change here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 3, 2021)

For some reason whenever I go to a section, the "users viewing this forum" part is always at the top instead of the bottom and its annoying to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> There is no change here.



In that case, will you please show me how to put a video into my signature, since I have been unable to do so?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 4, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I wouldn't bet on people coming back to forums.
> 
> The problem is what kind of people you are talking about. Forums are a thing for millenials. Generation Y. People who are 25 years old or more. That's the generation that grew up with forums.
> 
> ...


I kinda disagree Gen Y and Z  only care about discord  stuff , it is true forums are dying . However there is good way Mbxx can experiment in future collabrating with large discord server to keep his forum activity high if he wanted.

There are people who like slow paced as well and lot of unfiltered content and topic is missed its a disadvantage and server is easily deleted and there is no mean of recovery of lost data.


----------



## Island (Jan 4, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I kinda disagree Gen Y and Z only care about discord stuff , it is true forums are dying . However there is good way Mbxx can experiment in future collabrating with large discord server to keep his forum activity high if he wanted.


We (the rest of the staff who isn’t Mbxx) haven’t had much luck with NF-affiliated Discord groups. They’ve either flopped because people prefer posting on the forums or took away activity from the forum.

Traditionally, our approach has been to focus on what makes message boards preferable to other platforms. You don’t get gigantic avatars on most other platforms, for example, and the events/contests we do are often better done on a message board than a service like Discord.

This is why the avatar issue is such a hot button issue: you don’t even get avatars on, say, Reddit and Discord’s avatars are tiny. It’s one of our strengths and we’ve historically tried to use it to our advantage.

But I digress. Like I said, we haven’t had much success with Discord in the past. Maybe we just need a winning formula, but none of us have been able to figure something out that isn’t a flop or takes activity away from the forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 4, 2021)

Island said:


> We (the rest of the staff who isn’t Mbxx) haven’t had much luck with NF-affiliated Discord groups. They’ve either flopped because people prefer posting on the forums or took away activity from the forum.
> 
> Traditionally, our approach has been to focus on what makes message boards preferable to other platforms. You don’t get gigantic avatars on most other platforms, for example, and the events/contests we do are often better done on a message board than a service like Discord.
> 
> ...


Ya that is true but the discord platform is not good place to debate , its mostly spam posting so poster opinion holds very less in such place.

I dont think forums will ever go away . Like you said there should be working formula in the end . Though i think die hard older fans will eventually comeback to  the forum after testing discord site for an year or two and come back to messanger board.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2021)

So what now?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 6, 2021)

@Mbxx instead of arguing it's time to start listening and doing member's requests. discord is a dumb folly for forums to switch to. The first forum I ever joined got lazy and instead of fixing a forum break-in code, decided going discord was the best method. So, I'd never post with them again. 

At this rate @Mbxx, all your work will be null cause no one will be here. So, at this rate you need to make your choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2021)

@Blade reacted to my post tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 17 | Winner 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 6, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Blade reacted to my post tomorrow


What an upgrade! Now we can even receive notifications from the future

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 14


----------



## Shizune (Jan 6, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Butching is a little overdo. Its not optimal, because you use a transparent picture.


All avatars are reduced in quality, regardless of whether they're transparent or not. This can't be so hard to fix as you're making it seem.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 6, 2021)

This was a first


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 6, 2021)

Pool Party Nitty said:


> All avatars are reduced in quality, regardless of whether they're transparent or not. This can't be so hard to fix as you're making it seem.


He doesn't consider avatars to be a problem that needs fixing. Indeed, he referred to it as a "solution" somewhere in the last couple of pages, implying that the aggressive JPEG compression is intentional: likely a means of reducing the burdens on storage and/or data use over metered connections.

It's ugly, nobody likes it and it's objectively a downgrade, but there it is.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 6, 2021)

give us back the old layouts too. But, deal with the major issues first. like avatars. and the like that you keep glossing over. If I was someone who donated money I'd ask for my shit back. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 6, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> He doesn't consider avatars to be a problem that needs fixing. Indeed, he referred to it as a "solution" somewhere in the last couple of pages, implying that the aggressive JPEG compression is intentional: likely a means of reducing the burdens on storage and/or data use over metered connections.
> 
> It's ugly, nobody likes it and it's objectively a downgrade, but there it is.


Where did all the storage go? All that was sufficient before.
@Mbxx where did the storage go?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2021)

Can someone help I can’t change my avatar I’m on an IPad it just suddenly won’t let me change anymore.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Can someone help I can’t change my avatar I’m on an IPad it just suddenly won’t let me change anymore.


Check if you're able to do it now


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 6, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Check if you're able to do it now


No


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No


Weird can you pm me your avatar so i can see if i can upload.
Your permissions are all ok.


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This was a first


where do i enable this feature?
you lucky fella, i bet u spend ur precious points on this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 7, 2021)

Blackbeard said:


> where do i enable this feature?
> you lucky fella, i bet u spend ur precious points on this



Interesting enough it only happened once  

I tried to replicate it but to no avail


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Interesting enough it only happened once
> 
> I tried to replicate it but to no avail


point per occurrence... 
dis nuts


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2021)

*Any news on.....anything at all?*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 7, 2021)

obviously not.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, will you please show me how to put a video into my signature, since I have been unable to do so?





Your browser does not support the video tag.
  works


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2021)

*@Mbxx  I had to re-upload my new avatar 4 times today because it kept gettin compressed into bad quality and pixelation every 2-3 hours

You know why that happens or? It's just weird*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2021)

He just gonna ignore us now. who let this man take over the forum? lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 8, 2021)

what do i need to trade for to get the previous, errorproof rating bar we got right after the upgrade? rep, avatar, sig permissions, my undying servitude of silence, you can have them.


----------



## JFF (Jan 8, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx  I had to re-upload my new avatar 4 times today because it kept gettin compressed into bad quality and pixelation every 2-3 hours
> 
> You know why that happens or? It's just weird*


The current one looks good. Or apply for avatar.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 8, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The current one looks good. Or apply for avatar.


no it does not.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 8, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The current one looks good. Or apply for avatar.


what do you mean by apply for avatar


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The current one looks good. Or apply for avatar.



*It looked good because i re-uploaded it -again- an hour ago

And now it needs to be re-uploaded again because every 1-2 hours there is a weird compression thing happening

And i don't know what you mean by "apply for avatar" 

  <- weirdly compressed (every 1-2 hours it turns like this)

 <-- no compression when freshly uploaded*

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 9, 2021)

So, what do I have to do to get my sig image not to crop down like it is doing? My avatar is working fine but I haven't unlocked functional signaturs yet.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kisame said:


> Yes. Galaxy S9+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 9, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *And i don't know what you mean by "apply for avatar" *





Mbxx said:


> I do consider adding a usergroup from which an user can freely apply. And then would allow these avatars.



This here


----------



## Sloan (Jan 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This here


@Mbxx whole Forums would like to apply

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Jan 9, 2021)

Sloan said:


> @Mbxx whole Forums would like to apply


Well, go ahead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 9, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Well, go ahead


I would like to apply.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 9, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Well, go ahead


I would like to apply.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 9, 2021)

So what happened to storage? Why does it suddenly need to be saved in expense of avatars? Was sufficient before with old forum engine. Upgrade of a forum engine version was not supposed to be a downgrade of a storage.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 9, 2021)

Sloan said:


> I would like to apply.


Well, write me a pm, as I said before.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 9, 2021)

if we want an avatar that isn't pixelated we have to PM you? 

you are truly an expert of administration and logistics

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Velvet (Jan 9, 2021)

* Aren't you even a little bit embarassed with all the shit going downhill?*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2021)

2000th posts get to name the title of the next thread. Let's go!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Velvet (Jan 9, 2021)

*@Mbxx  Fix the weird compression that happens every 2 hours on the avatars already

We put up with you changing the sizes, changing the quality, changing how big the file size can be

The least you can do is fix it so they don't get pixelated every few hours and have to constantly re-upload

And no we don't want some exclusive group for avatars, that is elitist talk =/ everyone deserves to sport a pretty avatar without being in some group or having to pm you (considering you most likely will ignore pms)*

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lurko (Jan 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> 2000th posts get to name the title of the next thread. Let's go!


I fix!!


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2021)

@Mbxx


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

@dream please take the head admin job back please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 10, 2021)

oh nice i'm no longer thread banned.
the deluge of dislikes can now be abated.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 10, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Well, write me a pm, as I said before.


Maru


----------



## Lurko (Jan 10, 2021)

Lol a pm with Mbxx. That won't work.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 10, 2021)

2,000th post 

I get to choose the next Upgrade Issues Convo title

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 10, 2021)

Lurker said:


> Lol a pm with Mbxx. That won't work.


he has a chatbot handling his pm's.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Well i am not adding much with what people are complaining if you are busy in real life , you should appoint temporary developer to fix this place .

Anyway i dont know the situation  on your side but people will stop coming here if the issues are not addressed.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 10, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> he has a chatbot handling his pm's.


Logic dosen't work with


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 10, 2021)

GG.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Catamount (Jan 10, 2021)

beautiful optimization, work of art with images
this is how an eye candy looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 10, 2021)

yo man can't you just "unjank" the avatars already?
holy shit mans out here can't even wear 95% of the collection.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 10, 2021)

hell they just fucked the prizes up. this man is a wrecking machine. So they increased HTML avatar prices, and you can't combine that one with colored usernames.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2021)

Hmm, I haven't visited this thread much, but from the troubles on this page alone, I'm guessing getting webm sigs back isn't going to be happening anytime soon?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 11, 2021)

Previous and next buttons should be both on top and in the bottom in the thread. Classic Naruto skin on mobile they are only in the bottom.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 12, 2021)

My Chryssalid avatar looks more pixelated than the actual 1994 game sprite... That's kind of impressive to be honest.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

someone get the bug spray.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> someone get the bug spray.


We evolved above common insecticides long ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 12, 2021)

What’s gonna happen first? Half-Life 3 or the avatars getting fixed?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 12, 2021)

MShadows said:


> What’s gonna happen first? Half-Life 3 or the avatars getting fixed?


I mean HL Alyx is basically HL 2.5 so...


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Kisame (Jan 12, 2021)

Just fix the rep notifications man, if you can fix the rep formula the notifications should be easy to do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 12, 2021)

I've come here to end this war.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 12, 2021)

Lurker said:


> I've come here to end this war.



Thanks Shanks-san, but unfortunately ending the war will not bring Ace the avatars back.

The World Government has won this round. We will have to wait for the dawn of the world to come.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Lurko (Jan 12, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks Shanks-san, but unfortunately ending the war will not bring Ace the avatars back.
> 
> The World Government has won this round. We will have to wait for the dawn of the world to come.


 You realize I'm Shanks right?


----------



## Sloan (Jan 12, 2021)

Lurker said:


> You realize I'm Shanks right?


So you work for the interests of Mbxx (Imu) ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 12, 2021)

Sloan said:


> So you work for the interests of Mbxx (Imu) ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sloan (Jan 12, 2021)

Lurker said:


>


Smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 12, 2021)

Kisame said:


> I would like to apply.


via PM.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 12, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> via PM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sloan (Jan 12, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> via PM.


I think that was a very personal message, personally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 12, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> via PM.


I already sent you a PM three days ago.

I'll send another one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 12, 2021)

dream said:


> @Mbxx


Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## JFF (Jan 12, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Previous and next buttons should be both on top and in the bottom in the thread. Classic Naruto skin on mobile they are only in the bottom.


Ok, thanks for that info too.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 12, 2021)

@Mbxx Can you add in the ability to see/post full sized images into the application group please?

Also when are we going to get back all of our ratings I’m still missing a bunch of mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

Everyone should be added to the group. Makes no sense that we have to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Ok, thanks for the info.



Did you just get rid of it instead of fixing it? I don’t know why I even bothered expecting more.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 12, 2021)

@dream come back as admin please.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> @dream come back as admin please.



I pissed Mbxx off too much for him to let me come back.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2021)

Lurker said:


> I've come here to end this war.


Your avy looks very pixelated. What happened?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Your avy looks very pixelated. What happened?


I do NF from phone so it looks fine to me....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 13, 2021)

Gif avatars when?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 14, 2021)

why is this thread still open if he doesn't give a darn about what you say anyway? 
might as well close it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 14, 2021)

New Folder said:


> why is this thread still open if he doesn't give a darn about what you say anyway?
> might as well close it


SO THAT WE REMEMBER HOW THIS PLACE SHOULD BE

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2021)

Kisame said:


> I already sent you a PM three days ago.
> 
> I'll send another one.



* you applied and yet your avatar is still smol and so compressed it hurts

this is why having some weird sepatare group you join via PM is dumb

everyone deserves good quality avatars =/*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 14, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> SO THAT WE REMEMBER HOW THIS PLACE SHOULD BE


there is no reason to scream, you busted my ears!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2021)

Mbxx really upped the activity in this section . This convo thread is lit.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kisame (Jan 14, 2021)

Naruto said:


> Mbxx really upped the activity in this section . This convo thread is lit.


Can you tell him how to fix the rep notifications?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 14, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> All the drama and most off topic.





Mbxx said:


> We will see -- I am usually right in these issues.





Mbxx said:


> we are having a sudo argumentation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Jan 16, 2021)

hows the progress on avatar quality coming along

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Jan 17, 2021)

please fix sigs too..i dont like them that small...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2021)

I've just grown to accept he doesn't give a damn and we are all wasting our time telling him.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 17, 2021)

And if you do happen to actually wanna listen to anybody @Mbxx, fix the avatars and rep.

It's only been asked of you well over 300 times. I'm not gonna PM for you dumb ass usergroup. And no one else should have too. Stop compressing images and messing with the avatars. I feel like you guys butchered the rewards and raised the cost on some things to outrageous prices that some people will never get to afford them.

You could at least do those two things for the betterment of the community. After all, you asked for people's money to get this damn update. I think it's high time you return on that investment. Or I can assure you one of two things will happen.


1. No one will give you money again for an update of any sort. And, you will have to come out of pocket next time.

2. People will leave because you took their money for an upgrade and basically stripped everything people loved of the forum.

Your choice.


----------



## Rai (Jan 17, 2021)

fuff said:


> hows the progress on avatar quality coming along



Avatar compression happen once a month now.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2021)

Rai said:


> Avatar compression happen once a month now.



*Which shoudn't happen at all aaaaaaaaaaa!*

Reactions: Agree 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiken (Jan 17, 2021)

Whats that about some usergroup melarchy to get high res avatars?


----------



## Rai (Jan 18, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Which shoudn't happen at all aaaaaaaaaaa!*



Yeah, we're still trying to convince him of that...



Raiken said:


> Whats that about some usergroup melarchy to get high res avatars?



You don't need to join anymore just reupload your avy and it needs to be on optimal resolution; 174x250 for standard and 174x350 for prize.

You need to re-upload after 1 month again because of Avatar compression.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dano (Jan 18, 2021)

I know it's a minor issue but ratings and their pics are misaligned. 

That's all continue with the dorama.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2021)

Also, how do you give any othe rating except 'like' on mobile? You can't hover on mobile.


----------



## Kisame (Jan 18, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Also, how do you give any othe rating except 'like' on mobile? You can't hover on mobile.


Click on the 'like' icon and above it will appear the ratings.

Not all skins are like this on mobile though, some already have all the ratings laid out.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2021)

Kisame said:


> Click on the 'like' icon and above it will appear the ratings.
> 
> Not all skins are like this on mobile though, some already have all the ratings laid out.


 On Naruto classic it does not open anything, just rates with a like, might be "thanks I hate it" like.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 18, 2021)

Catamount said:


> On Naruto classic it does not open anything, just rates with a like, might be "thanks I hate it" like.



This is Naruto classic on my phone:



This is after clicking the 'like' icon:



It's the same issue with push notifications, it works for some and it doesn't for others I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2021)

well yeah that just clicks Like for me
rip normal responsive design

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiken (Jan 18, 2021)

Rai said:


> Yeah, we're still trying to convince him of that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't work.

Avatar is exactly 174x350.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 18, 2021)

I NEED ANSWERS


----------



## Rai (Jan 18, 2021)

Raiken said:


> It didn't work.
> 
> Avatar is exactly 174x350.





Raiken said:


> I NEED ANSWERS



For you max is 174x250.

174x350 for members who purchased it with CC points.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 18, 2021)

Rai said:


> For you max is 174x250.
> 
> 174x350 for members who purchased it with CC points.


You have to pay real money for a high res avatar.

Wut is dis.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Jan 18, 2021)

Raiken said:


> You have to pay real money for a high res avatar.
> 
> Wut is dis.



Contest points not real money

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 18, 2021)

Raiken said:


> You have to pay real money for a high res avatar.
> 
> Wut is dis.



We also accept virtual money instead of real money.

Cryptocurrency


----------



## Raiken (Jan 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We also accept virtual money instead of real money.
> 
> Cryptocurrency


 What is this... Cryptocurrency

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2021)

Raiken said:


> You have to pay real money for a high res avatar.
> 
> Wut is dis.



*If you want to earn CC points you can enter contests 

There is the graphic of the week, photo of the week, cooking contest (on hold atm) , etc.  *

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 18, 2021)

Raiken said:


> What is this... Cryptocurrency



 

I heard from someone who heard from a cousin who in turn heard from an uncle who heard from their parents who overheard a stranger in the streets that cryptocurrency can be used instead of real money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiken (Jan 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I heard from someone who heard from a cousin who in turn heard from an uncle who heard from their parents who overheard a stranger in the streets that cryptocurrency can be used instead of real money.


...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2021)

*@Mbxx  I have a question about images 

I understand big images get auto resized and to see them in full size you can click on them

But images that are still small ( 500x300 for example) still get shrunk and you still gotta click on them to expand and view in full size

Can that be adjusted for only big images that are like 800px and above to get resized?  *


----------



## fuff (Jan 19, 2021)

what about sigs? HOW CAN I TELL people shin was right all along when it so small...come on guys


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 20, 2021)

NF members migrating to another forum because of Mbxx

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 20, 2021)

Sooo...

I heard that it's quite simple to fix the rep notifications, and everybody wants them fixed. It will make a lot of the logical demands complaining in this thread go down.

What do you think @Mbxx ? Wanna give it a try?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 20, 2021)

Kisame said:


> Sooo...
> 
> I heard that it's quite simple to fix the rep notifications, and everybody wants them fixed. It will make a lot of the logical demands complaining in this thread go down.
> 
> What do you think @Mbxx ? Wanna give it a try?


Sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 20, 2021)

fuff said:


> what about sigs? HOW CAN I TELL people shin was right all along when it so small...come on guys


These are 400-500 pixel, why is that not enough ?



Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx  I have a question about images
> 
> I understand big images get auto resized and to see them in full size you can click on them
> 
> ...



You can click on them. That should be good enough. Imagine people with smaller screens or handhelds. Mobile first.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## JFF (Jan 20, 2021)

Rai said:


> For you max is 174x250.
> 
> 174x350 for members who purchased it with CC points.


Who won CC points. We do not sell anything.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> These are 400-500 pixel, why is that not enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on them. That should be good enough. Imagine people with smaller screens or handhelds. Mobile first.



*Mobile first? Are you kidding me......

A lot of the older members & a good part of the members are on desktop and you're fucking up the whole forum

For mobile....

While mobile is great on the way, mobile isn't comfortable for any of us who like to post images/enter contests/etc. that has to do besides posting 

Do you understand that part? You're screwing the majority of the forum for the mobile version that doesn't need all these weird changes that affect the desktop version*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fuff (Jan 20, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> These are 400-500 pixel, why is that not enough ?


cause...its small....i thought i made that clear in my earlier posts....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 20, 2021)

hasn't read this thread for long since it's start

but what about rep bars? not coming back?


----------



## Rai (Jan 20, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Who won CC points. We do not sell anything.



????

CC points = Contest Central Points and yes you can use it to buy/purchase forum prizes.

You earn them by participating/winning in forum contest.

NF community knows this except you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 21, 2021)

Kisame said:


> This is Naruto classic on my phone:
> 
> 
> 
> This is after clicking the 'like' icon:


haaaaaa!!
@Mbxx please apply this on Dark Blue style!

majority of the members uses Light NF & Dark NF anyways.


----------



## Gin (Jan 21, 2021)

this thread in a nutshell

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 21, 2021)

So why exactly do the avatars have to be 1 pixel smaller and why can't smaller avatars be worn normally without them getting stretched to 174x250?


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 21, 2021)

I like Dark blue skin you should make this default  on the page .


----------



## Sloan (Jan 21, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> So why exactly do the avatars have to be 1 pixel smaller and why can't smaller avatars be worn normally without them getting stretched to 174x250?


I check.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2021)

* Why you acting like you didn't force the avatar sizes to be different than the usual as if you hearing this for the first time?*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2021)

* @Sloan  YOU TRICKED ME*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sloan (Jan 21, 2021)

Velvet said:


> * @Sloan  YOU TRICKED ME*


Your post had me crackin up I already knew that


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Your post had me crackin up I already knew that



* My point still stands!

 No booli me..*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 22, 2021)

I just got involuntarily light themed, I hate light theme


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 22, 2021)

I just went through the harrowing ordeal of changing it manually but that's four clicks I should have never had to do


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 22, 2021)

> Oddjutsu said:
> 
> 
> > I just got involuntarily light themed, I hate light theme
> ...


meanwhile you can enter ff storyline.
_depends which plane you are on._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 22, 2021)

@Mbxx I check.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> * My point still stands!
> 
> No booli me..*


I check.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 23, 2021)

That theme switch happens when you open someone's profile and they are using a different theme from yours (I assume) but not every time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 23, 2021)

I farted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Sure.


So, how is it going?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

Not a complaint or something and I think only kind of related to the upgrade, but what is the little Sailor Moon button at the top


----------



## JFF (Jan 24, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not a complaint or something and I think only kind of related to the upgrade, but what is the little Sailor Moon button at the top



Hmm !? Like which button ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Hmm !? Like which button ?


----------



## JFF (Jan 24, 2021)

Its a contest, an by the looks of that in maybe faulty HTML ...


----------



## Sloan (Jan 24, 2021)

Wat happened to the falling --snow-- ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its a contest, an by the looks of that in maybe faulty HTML ...


Yeah when I click it, it doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## JFF (Jan 24, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Wat happened to the falling snow ?


No more Xmas. Just once a year.


----------



## Sloan (Jan 24, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> No more Xmas. Just once a year.


Tell that to my neighbours with lit up Reigndeers, Santa and lights still all over their house still :x

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JFF (Jan 24, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah when I click it, it doesn't go anywhere.


Which browser ?


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 24, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah when I click it, it doesn't go anywhere.


In the notice text under the Sailor Moon image you’ve GotW and PotW in bold, if you click it leads to the contest threads.
The image has no link only the text.
Try to drag and push/zoom in a bit over the notice box to see if appears all the notice for you.
After the upgrade for some reason sometimes i need to do that but i know what is supposed to appear so tried to figure out but never happened before the upgrade.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 25, 2021)

While we are at it, can we remove the not amusing smiley icon from the default light/dark styles (all of them)? It is not funny, not beautiful, and it would work great without any icon at all.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm not viewing this forum on a mobile, unfortunately. And my biggest gripe atm is not being able to read rep messages. Pls fix it? Thx.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 25, 2021)

This forum is pretty much ruined. This forum basically catched the mbxxvirus. Thanks for nothing dude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2021)

Impracticality and an apparent lack of progress make this thread hard to get through. I lack context: Why are all tech issues assigned to one person? That's ridiculous. I assume this has been brought up, but why doesn't Mbxx delegate tasks to admins or mods he trusts?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 26, 2021)

David said:


> he trusts

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Which browser ?


Safari was that Browser. It works well in this new one called Brave.


----------



## JFF (Jan 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Safari was that Browser. It works well in this new one called Brave.



Might be a HTML / Code issue then.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2021)

A cursory look at the current notices shows that it shouldn't be the cause of these visual oddities. They're just simple paragraphs with some links, images and some text formatting.

The appearance of the notices is handled by JS somewhere, it's possible that the method used has some kind of small compatibility issues with some browsers or something. The screenshots make it seem like some of the containers end up hiding overflow instead of resizing its contents to fit.

Anyway I would bet good money the actual content of the notices themselves is not to blame.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 26, 2021)

David said:


> Impracticality and an apparent lack of progress make this thread hard to get through. I lack context: Why are all tech issues assigned to one person? That's ridiculous. I assume this has been brought up, but why doesn't Mbxx delegate tasks to admins or mods he trusts?


He could just add bug issues and invite developer to fix the issues. There are tons of developer in this site  , this fairly works @Mbxx i know its not good idea why not people help you solving minor bug . Given you have day end job and busy irl  its a win win to both you and users here . If they still complain the onus will be on them.


----------



## Santí (Jan 26, 2021)

I wouldn't hold my breath on there being much, if any delegation of the required permissions in the near future.

Rather, it would be more efficient for us to look through the issues which are being worked on, and assign a priority to the issue based on its impact to the forum. Like a basic Service Desk ticketing system.

There are a number of superflous features enabled right now which don't ultimately impact forum use experience and half of them are broken because we rushed to implement them all at once without any consideration of what should and should not take precedent.

@Mbxx is what I'm saying making any sense? One man, one task at a time yeh?


----------



## JFF (Jan 26, 2021)

Naruto said:


> A cursory look at the current notices shows that it shouldn't be the cause of these visual oddities. They're just simple paragraphs with some links, images and some text formatting.
> 
> The appearance of the notices is handled by JS somewhere, it's possible that the method used has some kind of small compatibility issues with some browsers or something. The screenshots make it seem like some of the containers end up hiding overflow instead of resizing its contents to fit.
> 
> Anyway I would bet good money the actual content of the notices themselves is not to blame.



Might not be a formal mistake, but in handling. CSS / HTML is not interepreted 1:1 depending on engine. This was way worse in IE times. I assume its related to the image size, that needs to defined, since a script was interested as image (not a direct image).


----------



## JFF (Jan 26, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> He could just add bug issues and invite developer to fix the issues. There are tons of developer in this site  , this fairly works @Mbxx i know its not good idea why not people help you solving minor bug . Given you have day end job and busy irl  its a win win to both you and users here . If they still complain the onus will be on them.


Its not like I would not like to delegate. Its all not so easy. If Naruto has suggestions, I certainly look over it as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 26, 2021)

Santí said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on there being much, if any delegation of the required permissions in the near future.
> 
> Rather, it would be more efficient for us to look through the issues which are being worked on, and assign a priority to the issue based on its impact to the forum. Like a basic Service Desk ticketing system.
> 
> ...


Not completly, but in parts. Its not like its all broken. Not by a long shot. And there is not always a solution for any problem.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> He could just add bug issues and invite developer to fix the issues. There are tons of developer in this site  , this fairly works @Mbxx i know its not good idea why not people help you solving minor bug . Given you have day end job and busy irl  its a win win to both you and users here . If they still complain the onus will be on them.


We’ve always had great tech admins and still have in the team for that since basically everything we have and what is missing now was _their_ work, like for example Naruto he knows our features pretty well since he implemented almost all of them.
We had dream too and we have Reznor still.
But since the upgrade only Mbxx has permissions to work on things i don’t see about delegating tasks to others when current staff that is aboard for years working on things atm doesn’t have access to check on it as before which makes it difficult for them to guess or help without having actual access like they had pre-upgrade.


----------



## JFF (Jan 26, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> We’ve always had great tech admins and still have in the team for that since basically everything we have and what is missing now was _their_ work, like for example Naruto he knows our features pretty well since he implemented almost all of them.
> We had dream too and we have Reznor still.
> But since the upgrade only Mbxx has permissions to work on things i don’t see about delegating tasks to others when current staff that is aboard for years working on things atm doesn’t have access to check on it as before which makes it difficult for them to guess or help without having actual access like they had pre-upgrade


They have permissions.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> They have permissions.


oh i think they / we all are unaware that they’ve their skins and the other permissions they used to have back since they didn’t have it for a while now.


----------



## Kisame (Jan 26, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> oh i think they / we all are unaware that they’ve their skins and the others permissions they used to have here again since they didn’t have it for a while now.


@Naruto

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't have any such permissions, nor am I active staff

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 26, 2021)

This is a clusterfuck.

And it's fucking annoying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 26, 2021)

yo can sm1 fix this GOAT emote

:gitgud 

it was one of the best


----------



## Sloan (Jan 26, 2021)

> 3 Years later

“Yo can we get rep and images fixed?”

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 26, 2021)

Sloan said:


> > 3 Years later
> 
> “Yo can we get rep and images fixed?”


> implying this will be alive by 3 years

harsh reality


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 27, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> We’ve always had great tech admins and still have in the team for that since basically everything we have and what is missing now was _their_ work, like for example Naruto he knows our features pretty well since he implemented almost all of them.
> We had dream too and we have Reznor still.
> But since the upgrade only Mbxx has permissions to work on things i don’t see about delegating tasks to others when current staff that is aboard for years working on things atm doesn’t have access to check on it as before which makes it difficult for them to guess or help without having actual access like they had pre-upgrade.





Mbxx said:


> They have permissions.


get a glimpse of how mbxx cut out "great" from "great tech admins" lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok serious question - How long before the upgrade becomes an improvement?

Seems like we are still playing catch up to the old forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 27, 2021)

six years later.

can we get rep and images fixed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 27, 2021)

@Mbxx  what about the rep notifications? How's that going?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2021)

"why is this taking so long?"

"Hey, how's it going with that useless old feature from a long time ago that you're having a hard time with and isn't native to the forum software, nor does it serve any actual purpose that isn't already performed by an already existing system native to the software? Anyways, keep working on that."

Sasuga, NF.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 27, 2021)

Santí said:


> "why is this taking so long?"
> 
> "Hey, how's it going with that useless old feature from a long time ago that you're having a hard time with and isn't native to the forum software, nor does it serve any actual purpose that isn't already performed by an already existing system native to the software? Anyways, keep working on that."
> 
> Sasuga, NF.


As administrators and devs you simply have to set out a work plan and let the people know. And you could have simply used this opportunity to get rid of the non-native software & systems once and for all.
Putting up a list of what's prioritized and working on that would have at least let people know where they stand and you can refer them to it when they start whining (could be talking out of my ass now if there's such a list and I'm simply unaware).
I get some of you want to please the forumites, but dragging this on for months and possibly years can't be fun for you guys either (regardless of who's got which permissions).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 27, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> As administrators and devs you simply have to set out a work plan and let the people know. And you could have simply used this opportunity to get rid of the non-native software & systems once and for all.
> Putting up a list of what's prioritized and working on that would have at least let people know where they stand and you can refer them to it when they start whining (could be talking out of my ass now if there's such a list and I'm simply unaware).
> I get some of you want to please the forumites, but dragging this on for months and possibly years can't be fun for you guys either (regardless of who's got which permissions).


^This.

Our members donated out of their own pockets for this update. We should have a timeline of what we're working on in the current weeks, what we plan to work on throughout the coming months, and provide (minimum) bi-weekly updates on our progress.

We owe this much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Jan 27, 2021)

If we were told fixing the avatars or rep notifications will take time I'm sure people would understand. The issue is the rep formula was asked to be fixed for weeks with no response, and then it just seemed to have randomly been fixed in like one day which casts doubt whether it's an issue of capability or desire to do things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 28, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> I like Dark blue skin you should make this default  on the page .


make what default?


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 28, 2021)

Make NF great again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 28, 2021)

Kisame said:


> @Mbxx  what about the rep notifications? How's that going?



I will look into the code; it will take longer. I mean; the usual way would be public rep. Where it worked, I think.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 28, 2021)

Santí said:


> "why is this taking so long?"
> 
> "Hey, how's it going with that useless old feature from a long time ago that you're having a hard time with and isn't native to the forum software, nor does it serve any actual purpose that isn't already performed by an already existing system native to the software? Anyways, keep working on that."
> 
> Sasuga, NF.


Kinda like that, yes.


----------



## JFF (Jan 28, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> As administrators and devs you simply have to set out a work plan and let the people know. And you could have simply used this opportunity to get rid of the non-native software & systems once and for all.
> Putting up a list of what's prioritized and working on that would have at least let people know where they stand and you can refer them to it when they start whining (could be talking out of my ass now if there's such a list and I'm simply unaware).
> I get some of you want to please the forumites, but dragging this on for months and possibly years can't be fun for you guys either (regardless of who's got which permissions).


Its not like we a talking about alot here. Rep and people have issues with an avatar optimization "once a month" ...


----------



## JFF (Jan 28, 2021)

Kisame said:


> If we were told fixing the avatars or rep notifications will take time I'm sure people would understand. The issue is the rep formula was asked to be fixed for weeks with no response, and then it just seemed to have randomly been fixed in like one day which casts doubt whether it's an issue of capability or desire to do things.


Its complicated. Yes. And I am busy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Jan 28, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> get a glimpse of how mbxx cut out "great" from "great tech admins" lmao.



 I was just a little busy.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 28, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its not like we a talking about alot here. Rep and people have issues with an avatar optimization "once a month" ...


the avatar issues are much deeper than that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its not like we a talking about alot here. Rep and people have issues with an avatar optimization "once a month" ...


For me it looks like you guys are talking past each other. Ihr scheint echt aneinander vorbei zu reden was diese avatar-Probleme angeht.

Having a proper plan/list, permissions and chores assigned to different admins might solve everything quicker, especially when you are busy. I never cared much for forums politics, but you might want to figure it out. That way people won't annoy you all the time anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 28, 2021)

There should be no need once a month for anything avatars related. People have an issue cause you keep downplaying it.

People are complaining because of that and this was supposed to be an upgrade. And it's more like a downgrade. If you don't want people bitchin then perhaps quit doing the shit that makes people bitch.

Avatars wasn't broken. The avatars dont effect your seo shit. And unless you plan to make money from this forum that dont matter. This place is niche. And when you fuck with that people don't like it.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 30, 2021)

Please fix this Avatar Compression. *They're pixelated AF.*

Only certain images look okay due other factors in their composition. But most Avatars look garbage.


----------



## Speedyamell (Jan 30, 2021)

fuff said:


> what about sigs? HOW CAN I TELL people shin was right all along when it so small...come on guys


I still don't know why sigs were reduced. It's meant to be defined and not bopped to one side.. though at this point asking for it to be brought back "as it was" seems to be asking a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Solrac (Jan 31, 2021)

How do I even embed YouTube videos in my sig anymore? Why do our signatures no longer have the "Media" option available at our clicking convenience?


----------



## Speedyamell (Feb 1, 2021)

Speedyamell said:


> Linked texts were coloured blue after the update at least on the Dark NF style, but now for some reasons it's a barely discernible white colour. Why did this change?


@Mbxx this is happening again


----------



## Rai (Feb 1, 2021)

Solrac said:


> How do I even embed YouTube videos in my sign anymore? Why do our signatures no longer have the "Media" option available at our clicking convenience?



You can use Insert Link for now it works for me.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 1, 2021)

Rai said:


> You can use Insert Link for now it works for me.


Okay thanks. I finally solved the issue. But still, I couldn't stand that this new layout currently still makes things seem more complicated and confusing than they should.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 1, 2021)

upgrade is garbage

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 2, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> upgrade is garbage


Should just call it what it is - a downgrade.

What exactly was "upgraded"? Everything just seems worse than ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 2, 2021)

Just a quick issue here. Did anyone here mention that when you give someone reputation, the website automatically reloads?

Also, when viewing the "reactions received" page, the  that are supposed to be shown on that page don't show up properly.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't remember the last time I looked at this function, but is this broken for other people? For that matter does giving rep even work or do anything right now?



Just 260 pages of nothing? Does having my name get changed recently have anything to do with this?

I'm probably just asking questions in vain with the rest of the mountain of shit that's wrong, so whatever. But hey might as well.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 3, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> I don't remember the last time I looked at this function, but is this broken for other people? For that matter does giving rep even work or do anything right now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repping people does add to their rep numbers, but rep messages can't be read. As far as I know, unless you're on mobile, you can't even receive notifications when you're repped.

Rep is one of the things people have been complaining about in this thread, but I guess it's also one of the more complicated things to fix.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2021)

everyone keeps saying this you can get rep notifcations on mobile. And, no you can't. So, wish people would quit saying it. Because you don't get rep notification on mobile or on desktop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 3, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> everyone keeps saying this you can get rep notifcations on mobile. And, no you can't. So, wish people would quit saying it. Because you don't get rep notification on mobile or on desktop.


Somebody on mobile seemed to think he could several pages ago, and was quite insistent about it. Not my area, though.


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 3, 2021)

@Mbxx can you at least replicate "Dark Blue Style" and  for mobile users?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2021)

*@Mbxx   Did you make the avatar compression high again?

3 re-loads of avatar and it is back to being blurry and highly compressed  *


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx   Did you make the avatar compression high again?
> 
> 3 re-loads of avatar and it is back to being blurry and highly compressed  *


remove the compression. god damn.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Feb 4, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> everyone keeps saying this you can get rep notifcations on mobile. And, no you can't. So, wish people would quit saying it. Because you don't get rep notification on mobile or on desktop.



I've been getting rep notifications on mobile from the beginning, and I know other users too, it doesn't work on all systems though so it has to be repaired but credit must be given that they work, I've uploaded screenshots here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2021)

They work for me on both platforms, this issue appears to vary with each individual user.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 4, 2021)

Santí said:


> They work for me on both platforms, this issue appears to vary with each individual user.


Might be a group permission thing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 4, 2021)

I was thinking group permissions too. Duly noted though.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> remove the compression. god damn.


*It looks really bad again...*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx   Did you make the avatar compression high again?
> 
> 3 re-loads of avatar and it is back to being blurry and highly compressed  *


@Mbxx


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2021)

@Kisame when was the last time you asked him about when he is going to fix the rep?  

Side question:
who paid for this "up"-date? lol 
were they made aware of what they were paying for, or did they get scammed?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 7, 2021)

@Mbxx hey man, so how is the rep notification going?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2021)

Again, would someone here please show me how to insert a video into my signature?


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> insert a video into my signature?


A Youtube video, right? Hold on, let me check what can be done. You can add a link to your sig that directly links to a specific youtube video, or you could do this.

[URL]Link to Youtube Video[/URL]

Try that on your sig page and see if it works. Let me just check something first though.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2021)

》Hans《 said:


> A Youtube video, right? Hold on, let me check what can be done. You can add a link to your sig that directly links to a specific youtube video, or you could do this.
> 
> [URL]Link to Youtube Video[/URL]
> 
> Try that on your sig page and see if it works. Let me just check something first though.



It works; thank you, very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 7, 2021)

Dano said:


> I know it's a minor issue but ratings and their pics are misaligned.
> 
> That's all continue with the dorama.


....


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2021)

*and he has gone MIA once again...*


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

How do you copy and paste an image into a post?  I know how it was usually done but it's stupid here. I have a new device and everything so I can do it, what is the answer?


----------



## Sloan (Feb 9, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> How do you copy and paste an image into a post?  I know how it was usually done but it's stupid here. I have a new device and everything so I can do it, what is the answer?


How did you do it before


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

Sloan said:


> How did you do it before


Before the upgrade I would go to google images, copy an image.  Press the little picture icon here and past the link into the bar.  No issues


----------



## Sloan (Feb 9, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Nefore the upgrade I would go to google images, copy an image.  Press the little picture icon here and past the link into the bar.  No issues


Interesting.  I never used such a method.  Always uploaded it to Imgur or imgbb and used the bbcode link and posted here.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Interesting.  I never used such a method.  Always uploaded it to Imgur or imgbb and used the bbcode link and posted here.


That sounds like a lot of effort just to post a pic


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 9, 2021)

hmmmm


----------



## Sloan (Feb 9, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *and he has gone MIA once again...*


I check


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 9, 2021)

@Oddjutsu Are you on mobile by any chance? Not sure if it matters for posting images, but either way...

Your method for grabbing the direct link to the image, clicking the image hotlink button, and then copy & pasting the link still works.

I did that and the image shows up just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 11, 2021)

"The First try was now a failure and resulted in about 1:20 downtime. Network settings caused unexpected problems and then the tech support was a little slow"

first try of _what_, exactly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2021)

test


----------



## MarF (Feb 11, 2021)

>Forum bugging out all day long
>See's the message at the top of the forum

Is it downgrade time again?


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

MarF said:


> >Forum bugging out all day long
> >See's the message at the top of the forum
> 
> Is it downgrade time again?



We tried to move the forum to a new server today. New hardware. Unluckily, the network settings had issues, the network support people are only there till 17:30. So we needed to switch the network back. Due to that additional downtime since the support in the datacenter acted slow (took them an hour). About 1:20 downtime.

Another try tomorrow while locating the problem.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Gin (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

FYI the forums and subforums all are marked as read, while threads are not, they are still bolded as unread.
You should check tomorrow after the migration whether the new and old icons on forums work.

Right now it does not work, I have recieved the notification for a reply, went to check the forums on the main page - still greyed out.


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

Catamount said:


> FYI the forums and subforums all are marked as read, while threads are not, they are still bolded as unread.
> You should check tomorrow after the migration whether the new and old icons on forums work.
> 
> Right now it does not work, I have recieved the notification for a reply, went to check the forums on the main page - still greyed out.


probably an cache issue


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

ok post something now
i could not even see your post on the main page, only notification for it


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2021)

yeah now it does not work and btw if notifications to email are enabled, they do not work too
anyway, whatever


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 11, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> We tried to move the forum to a new server today. New hardware. Unluckily, the network settings had issues, the network support people are only there till 17:30. So we needed to switch the network back. Due to that additional downtime since the support in the datacenter acted slow (took them an hour). About 1:20 downtime.
> 
> Another try tomorrow while locating the problem.


Switch to AWS.


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Switch to AWS.



Would not work in terms of performance or scaling -- neither secure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 11, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> We tried to move the* forum to a new server today.* New hardware. Unluckily, the network settings had issues, the network support people are only there till 17:30. So we needed to switch the network back. Due to that additional downtime since the support in the datacenter acted slow (took them an hour). About 1:20 downtime.
> 
> Another try tomorrow while locating the problem.


This is actually quite a big deal here. What are the changes to this forum that we should be expecting if this forum actually gets moved to a new server?

*wishes for forum being hosted in Russia instead of Germany, but it's all pipe dreams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> This is actually quite a big deal here. What are the changes to this forum that we should be expecting if this forum actually gets moved to a new server?
> 
> *wishes for forum being hosted in Russia instead of Germany, but it's all pipe dreams



Its new hardware. Moving to "the beast" ... as i call it.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 11, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its new hardware. Moving to "the beast" ... as i call it.


Going to chill a bit and mind my own business for now, so take your time with it.
Unless it's going to take like weeks and some parts of the forums stop showing up right...


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 11, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Would not work in terms of performance or scaling -- neither secure.


Also cost as well i was joking. Aws hosting platform rents are pretty costly i guess.


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Going to chill a bit and mind my own business for now, so take your time with it.
> Unless it's going to take like weeks and some parts of the forums stop showing up right...


This will be done likely tomorrow.  Kinda, the last step gone somehow wrong.


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Also cost as well i was joking. Aws hosting platform rents are pretty costly i guess.


I would not use AWS if my life depends on it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 11, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I would not use AWS if my life depends on it


What hosting server is NF running currently ?


----------



## JFF (Feb 11, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> What hosting server is NF running currently ?


More then one; but the primary one is currently a Threadripper 2950x.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok but can we get gif avatars please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sloan (Feb 11, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> More then one; but the primary one is currently a *Threadripper* 2950x.


Are our threads compromised in the current server?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 11, 2021)

Speedyamell said:


> Ok but can we get gif avatars please? Thanks in advance


That's not a bad idea actually, although I wonder if there are filesize limitations that may need to be implemented if .gif avatars were allowed.


----------



## Speedyamell (Feb 11, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> That's not a bad idea actually, although I wonder if there are filesize limitations that may need to be implemented if .gif avatars were allowed.


I mean they were a thing before the upgrade.. 
@Mbxx please bring them back thanks. I'm missing out on an awesome superman gif right now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 12, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I would not use AWS if my life depends on it


Grandpa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> @Oddjutsu Are you on mobile by any chance? Not sure if it matters for posting images, but either way...
> 
> Your method for grabbing the direct link to the image, clicking the image hotlink button, and then copy & pasting the link still works.
> 
> I did that and the image shows up just fine.


Yeah I'm on mobile, Samsung Galaxy and it's not working for me.  It keeps saying image can not he loaded from passed link and honestly I don't know how I posted the image of the rice crispies before.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah I'm on mobile, Samsung Galaxy and it's not working for me.  It keeps saying image can not he loaded from passed link and honestly I don't know how I posted the image of the rice crispies before.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong


Try it on a different browser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

Santí said:


> Try it on a different browser.


I’ve tried the Samsung browser and the google chrome one, same results.  I’m trying an iPad now with safari and same thing again.  Worst part is I somehow managed to do it before


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

Image cannot be loaded from the passed link


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 13, 2021)

make sure it has https in the link @Oddjutsu and make sure you are copying the direct image link not the google one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

Is that Google link or direct image link?  Probably Google but please confirm

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

You have to explain it to me like I'm five years old, I've been trying for ages and I'm not getting anywhere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok I'm getting somewhere  that piece of advice might have solved the whole thing @God Of Shinobi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep, you 100% solved my problem.  Direct image link was the missing piece.


They should make you staff tbh


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yep, you 100% solved my problem.  Direct image link was the missing piece.
> 
> 
> They should make you staff tbh



Thank you. Being made staff would be cool. But, highly unlikely.



Whenever you are hotlinking yes. Sometimes it won't work and you may have to host it yourself like on imgr, but the rules still apply. direct link. right click on image, and select copy image address. Not too familar with samsung galaxies but they are just computers themselves. so the function is the same. you may have to long press instead of right click.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 13, 2021)

can also confirm pages do not reload automatically after a new post is made to show replies and bumping of topics to the top. have to manually hit reload now to do so.


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Is that Google link or direct image link?  Probably Google but please confirm


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 13, 2021)

Santí said:


>


Thanks for the not help and the insult

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 13, 2021)

Santi tends to do that. lol


----------



## Santí (Feb 13, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> Santi tends to do that. lol


In the parallel backwords fucking universe where posting a confused emoji = insulting someone, yeah sure.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 13, 2021)

Santí said:


> In the parallel backwords fucking universe where posting a confused emoji = insulting someone, yeah sure.


Welcome to narutoforums.


----------



## Azula (Feb 14, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Would not work in terms of performance or scaling -- neither secure.





Mbxx said:


> I would not use AWS if my life depends on it


So all our shitposting data is secure and private and will not be handed to anyone?


----------



## JFF (Feb 14, 2021)

Azula said:


> So all our shitposting data is secure and private and will not be handed to anyone?



Data is secure and private. Its not like I have an issue with Amazon; I do not consider 99% of the "clouds" to be insecure. AWS is not an exception. These server can be used for backups -- if anything.

So yes, we do not even store private data. Even passwords are just hash values, which cannot be easily decrypted (brute force is always possible, but could take years up to Doomsday depending on the password).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 15, 2021)

@Rinoa @Santí @Mbxx 

Issue with search bar button it shows an error  on return buffer .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2021)

Alerts do not get read from the first time. I open it, view it, hang around the forum, close the tab. I open the forum again and the same alert is showing as new there. Take twice to get rid of it. Every other time, like every second or third time, more like every second time.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Feb 15, 2021)

Is this a subtle foreshadowing that the Boruto manga is going to be cancelled in near future?


----------



## JFF (Feb 15, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Is this a subtle foreshadowing that the Boruto manga is going to be cancelled in near future?



Its just a server move. Better hardware, new system. This is required for security reasons as well. And the search issue should be fixed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Feb 15, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Alerts do not get read from the first time. I open it, view it, hang around the forum, close the tab. I open the forum again and the same alert is showing as new there. Take twice to get rid of it. Every other time, like every second or third time, more like every second time.


Should be fixed too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Feb 15, 2021)

Othewise -- this system is about 45% faster and we are now on MySQL 8 (which is huge).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2021)

still avatars suck lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Should be fixed too.


so far confirmed it is


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 15, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Date is secure and private. Its not like I have an issue with Amazon; I do not consider 99% of the "clouds" to be insecure. AWS is not an exception. These server can be used for backups -- if anything.
> 
> So yes, we do not even store private data. Even passwords are just hash values, which cannot be easily decrypted (brute force is always possible, but could take years up to Doomsday depending on the password).





Mbxx said:


> Its just a server move. Better hardware, new system. This is required for security reasons as well. And the search issue should be fixed.


Works fine now . 

What hardware have you moved into ?


----------



## JFF (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Works fine now .
> 
> What hardware have you moved into ?



Ryzen 5950X  Fastest server system so far.

*Overall Rank:*  11

Totally not needed -- but why not. This system would not be in trouble, even if 4x the traffic.

Another thing: MySQL 8 seems to be far more efficient with memory.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 15, 2021)

400 bucks not bad price for a GPU 


4.6 GHz Max Boost, unlocked for overclocking, 35 MB of cache, DDR-3200 support


----------



## JFF (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> 400 bucks not bad price for a GPU
> 
> 
> 4.6 GHz Max Boost, unlocked for overclocking, 35 MB of cache, DDR-3200 support


GPU ? 400 bucks ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 15, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> GPU ? 400 bucks ?


Mistake on the price list  it now shows as 1300 $


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 15, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> GPU ? 400 bucks ?


Pricey as hell, but well worth it.
Seems like the forum is almost back to normal though, although when you give rep it still reloads the page.


----------



## JFF (Feb 15, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Pricey as hell, but well worth it.
> Seems like the forum is almost back to normal though, although when you give rep it still reloads the page.


Actually cheaper then the 2950X back then. Because the boards are alot cheaper then for Threadripper + 180W vs 105W -- thats quite a difference.

The 5950X is pretty much the Endgame for CPUs. 32 Threads that exceed the single core speed of the 2950x by 35%. While software and such just gotten better. Even if its more fast -- this won't have much effect unless you need a 10Gbit Uplink. More interesting will bei PCIe 4.0 -- we are still on PCIe (very large drives).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Seems like the forum is almost back to normal though


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


>


Well, "almost"
Other than tens of other "minor" things that need to be fixed like the spiral rep taking absence.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Should be fixed too.


no, it is not.
happened again.
another anyway, whatever in addition to forums marked read permanently.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 15, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Actually cheaper then the 2950X back then. Because the boards are alot cheaper then for Threadripper + 180W vs 105W -- thats quite a difference.
> 
> The 5950X is pretty much the Endgame for CPUs. 32 Threads that exceed the single core speed of the 2950x by 35%. While software and such just gotten better. Even if its more fast -- this won't have much effect unless you need a 10Gbit Uplink. More interesting will bei PCIe 4.0 -- we are still on PCIe (very large drives).


Interesting


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2021)

So....how do I search for my own posted threads specifically ?


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 16, 2021)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So....how do I search for my own posted threads specifically ?


Go on top corner and click on search icon and type your username in the second icon box.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 16, 2021)

Below search title by :

By:  San Juan wolf


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Go on top corner and click on search icon and type your username in the second icon box.


Nope, that just brings up every _post _I've made. I mean threads specifically, as it was always possible to do.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 16, 2021)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Nope, that just brings up every _post _I've made. I mean threads specifically, as it was always possible to do.


Open your profile page as for visitors to view it, your wall.
Next to the avatar is a Find drop-down.
You will get it further yourself.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 16, 2021)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Nope, that just brings up every _post _I've made. I mean threads specifically, as it was always possible to do.


Okay now i got it what you said.

Go to your profile yoh will see find bottom to the right.

You will have two drag down option  .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Open your profile page as for visitors to view it, your wall.
> Next to the avatar is a Find drop-down.
> You will get it further yourself.


Found it, but it's really not intuitive. It used to be very obviously in the forefront.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 16, 2021)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Found it, but it's really not intuitive. It used to be very obviously in the forefront.


@Mbxx  Another issue here. Did you move it ?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 16, 2021)

It is not really an issue, it is now there and that is all. Despite the fuckups the upgrade brought to forums, you should not claim there is an actual issue where there is none.
The option is there. It is just required to make a navigation guide for forum users, at least an abridged one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2021)

well if they feel it's an issue and they can't find it due to the upgrade, then it is an issue. They get corrected then it's fine. Don't tell someone not to post something as it's not an issue.


----------



## Santí (Feb 16, 2021)

Rep isn't an issue.

Meet me in the parking lot outside.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 16, 2021)

Santí said:


> Rep isn't an issue.
> 
> Meet me in the parking lot outside.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2021)

there alot of issues. 

They were never addressed before the update. And, the update just adds more. 

howboutdat.


----------



## JFF (Feb 16, 2021)

Catamount said:


> no, it is not.
> happened again.
> another anyway, whatever in addition to forums marked read permanently.



Be more precise. I do not see this problem ?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 16, 2021)

Can @Naruto please unretire and fix rep please I want my god damn gold bar back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JFF (Feb 16, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can @Naruto please unretire and fix rep please I want my god damn gold bar back.


"gold bar" ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Feb 16, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> "gold bar" ?



Rep bar turned golden when you reached 2M rep.

I miss my spiral rep.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 16, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> "gold bar" ?


When your rep hit a certain point the reputation bar would turn to a beautiful golden color.

Please bring it back my forum experience has been so empty without it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 17, 2021)

@Mbxx can you fix the rep notifications? They're still not working.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 17, 2021)

Is the destruction of narutoforums complete?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 17, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Is the destruction of narutoforums complete?


Almost.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2021)

*@Mbxx  Will this move remove the compression on the avatars and bring back gifs and such?*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 18, 2021)

1. Where did all the bullet point features go?
2. GIFs not working?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *@Mbxx  Will this move remove the compression on the avatars and bring back gifs and such?*


*@Mbxx  Day 2 of asking*


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 22, 2021)

Kisame said:


> @Mbxx can you fix the rep notifications? They're still not working.


The reason rep notifications aren't working is because there seems to be no solution as of now to allow everyone to only see their own reputation page. If rep notifications get enabled everyone sees the rep page of one another which is problematic due to privacy reasons.

Rep isn't native to Xenforo to begin with meaning that only the guys who made the plugin could potentially fix it swiftly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

or someone who offered to do coding is allowed to do it could fix it. but that help has been denied. and I would advise no one to donate to this until things are fixed.


----------



## Gin (Feb 22, 2021)

more donations?

i'll give you 50 bucks right now if you return the forum to how it was a year ago


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> or someone who offered to do coding is allowed to do it could fix it. but that help has been denied. and I would advise no one to donate to this until things are fixed.



I am not sure why you claim this was denied. Feel free todo so

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I am not sure why you claim this was denied. Feel free todo so



This has to be worst thing you've said. There has been countless members of your staff who has said and given you info on coding fixes for alot of things and even were willing to recode old layouts but this entire time you haven't done it and then you say this shit.

Man just stop. Or do what everyone is asking or just keep going with your destruction of the site. I'm done even giving a fuck at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> This has to be worst thing you've said. There has been countless members of your staff who has said and given you info on coding fixes for alot of things and even were willing to recode old layouts but this entire time you haven't done it and then you say this shit.
> 
> Man just stop. Or do what everyone is asking or just keep going with your destruction of the site. I'm done even giving a fuck at this point.


That is not really the case. And it is not that easy as you think (as often proven later onward).

And I am not sure what you mean; there will be a solution for avatars. But unless you go for commercial plan for image optimizing; this will take time. If you can code something; let me see it. There won't be support for Gifs (too large), but probably transparent PNG. Otherwise there is hardly an issue with avatar images, that get optimized "once a month" without much of a notice / (big) change.

For artists -- I intend to include fanarts.com / fan-fiction.com somehow for uploads and embedding. Otherwise, avatars are not meant for very large pictures. But these pages are still in development.

Mobile support / Ranking is a main factor here.

For rep; the plugin needs certain recoding. Its related to the access of rep which I personally don't understand. Why we need rep notices, if you cannot see the rep given ?

That is not so easy. Yet, the world won't go down without a rep notification. Otherwise I do not see an issue.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> That is not really the case. And it is not that easy as you think (as often proven later onward).


okay, so they haven't said in this thread they don't have permissions.

Which some of them have said. At this point mbxx it's put up or shut up time as far as I'm concerned on the matter.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> okay, so they haven't said in this thread they don't have permissions.
> 
> Which some of them have said. At this point mbxx it's put up or shut up time as far as I'm concerned on the matter.


There was an own dev plattform alone for this. So not the case.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 22, 2021)

So let me get this straight your asking for donations when you refuse to fix reputation/rep bars, refuse to give us full sized uncompressed images in posts, refuse to fix the avatars and still haven’t given back our lost ratings and you want donations for this ?


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So let me get this straight your asking for donations when you refuse to fix reputation/rep bars, refuse to give us full sized uncompressed images in posts, refuse to fix the avatars and still haven’t given back our lost ratings and you want donations for this ?



"fix reputation/rep bars, refuse to give us full sized uncompressed images"
-- I did not. Rep will be fixed as well as images (as possible). Its just not easy.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

I think I fixed rep notifications.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

you did but you still have to code it to where we can't see other people's reps.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> you did but you still have to code it to where we can't see other people's reps.


I think that IS NOT wanted. Its deactivated in purpose.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I think that IS NOT wanted. Its deactivated in purpose.


nope I can read other people's reps. It's beautiful to read people's hate about me cause they lack any real balls.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> you did but you still have to code it to where we can't see other people's reps.


It’s  not fixed yet and still bypassing members privacy so it’s removed as for now again.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> It’s not fixed yet and still bypassing members privacy so it’s removed as for now again.


And there we go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

I can still read it. lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I can still read it. lol


You still can read others reps ?  I removed until as it was mentioned before there’s a fix for it.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> nope I can read other people's reps. It's beautiful to read people's hate about me cause they lack any real balls.



You mean, you can read reps others given to you, or given to others ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Both.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 22, 2021)

Were the fonts just updated   ?


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Were the fonts just updated   ?



No ?

Might been my testing. "Top Tier" Setting --- so, avatars are done with this.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> No ?
> 
> Might been my testing. "Top Tier" Setting --- so, avatars are done with this.


Hmm, maybe something on my end kicked in then.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

I changed something for reputation. You see alert for reputation now ?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeet Yeet.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

This should solve then 99% of all outstanding issues.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2021)

*You said the avatar compression happens once a month

But no matter how many times i re-upload my avatar the past week, it's highly compressed again *


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *You said the avatar compression happens once a month
> 
> But no matter how many times i re-upload my avatar the past week, it's highly compressed again *


Not for images under Top Tier Setting. These stay as they are (for now).

It might be, that for legal reasons image sizes will get limited in the future.


----------



## Gin (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Not for images under Top Tier Setting. These stay as they are (for now).
> 
> It might be, that for legal reasons image sizes will get limited in the future.



*Limited?  How so? And what sizes are we getting?

What can the image size be in kb or w.e?

You really gotta learn to give more information than this, it's been months and nothing has improved so what the heck?

And now limiting again? *


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Limited?  How so? And what sizes are we getting?
> 
> What can the image size be in kb or w.e?
> 
> ...


Legally the European Copyright Directive is coming. That will effect all platforms.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Legally the European Copyright Directive is coming. That will effect all platforms.



*The what now?*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2021)

*So I googled it, read it....

And I still don't see how this has anything to do with an anime forum

Can you explain it? Because it doesn't make sense to me right now*


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *So I googled it, read it....
> 
> And I still don't see how this has anything to do with an anime forum
> 
> Can you explain it? Because it doesn't make sense to me right now*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2021)

*Yeah that is the one I found, I still don't get it

How does it have anything to do with an anime forum tho, thats what I'm asking about*


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2021)

Which one of the algorithms are you trying to comply with


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Yeah that is the one I found, I still don't get it
> 
> How does it have anything to do with an anime forum tho, thats what I'm asking about*


I am not a lawyer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2021)

an avatar on the forum does not fall into that market

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you @Disquiet , this is also relevant here right now:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Gin said:


> more donations?
> 
> i'll give you 50 bucks right now if you return the forum to how it was a year ago


I'll match this


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Can someone rep me so I Can see if i get a notifcation

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Gin (Feb 22, 2021)

i get a notif but no message/indication of who repped me


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

I think someone repped me.  No Notification.

Edit: Ya someone deff repped me, noticed it go up by like 10k.  

gg!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2021)

So I just repped two posts of Sloan's with the same message, and got no different feedback from the second.

So that's real helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> So I just repped two posts of Sloan's with the same message, and got no different feedback from the second.
> 
> So that's real helpful.


ye no notification. 

I repped you. 

Did you get notif or msg.

How'd you rep me twice?  Don't you need to rep 6 others usually after a rep.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2021)

Sloan said:


> ye no notification.
> 
> I repped you.
> 
> ...


Im assuming it didn't count the second, but the fact that I could send the message twice, is um annoying to keep track of who I've repped before. lol

Also:



> Sloan reputation in post at the thread . Points: 4501 soajancnasncasndka



Yes I got it. lol


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> Im assuming it didn't count the second, but the fact that I could send the message twice, is um annoying to keep track of who I've repped before. lol
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Nice.  Do you have push notifs enabled.  I remember some people saying you had to have that enabled a while ago to get the notifs.


----------



## JFF (Feb 22, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Nice.  Do you have push notifs enabled.  I remember some people saying you had to have that enabled a while ago to get the notifs.


So happy end.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Nice.  Do you have push notifs enabled.  I remember some people saying you had to have that enabled a while ago to get the notifs.


I don't have push notifs on any site, this was just in alerts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> So happy end.


It isn't because:

1. I don't want push notifications
2. @Kisame enabled push notifications when he was told this a while ago and it still did not work for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 22, 2021)

Going to test.
@Sloan Message should say "Wayy" if you enabled push notifications.

Mind providing a response back to see if a notification shows up on my end or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Going to test.
> @Sloan Message should say "Wayy" if you enabled push notifications.


Naw it wasn't enabled.  

I enabled it now.


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

@shieldbounce

I got a push notif at the bottom right side of my computer, I can't see your "wayy" message however.

Kind of useless.  Still need the "Reputations received section/place" on our profiles.  To be able to view Reps and Rep messages+Should still be accessible for it all without push notifs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

@Gawr Gura

Ughhh how many times did you rep me?

I just got like 5-6 Push Notifcations for saying that you reppped me.  And noticed my rep go up by like 40-50k in different stretches in the past 10-15 mins.

wtf this shit broken af


----------



## Shanks (Feb 22, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> This should solve then 99% of all outstanding issues.


Okay, we're all fucked.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2021)

Sloan said:


> @Gawr Gura
> 
> Ughhh how many times did you rep me?
> 
> ...


It actually worked?

I was just spamming vtuber clips because fuck it.

What in the hell?


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> It actually worked?
> 
> I was just spamming vtuber clips because fuck it.
> 
> What in the hell?


It just allowed me to rep you as well, even tho I didn't rep 6 other people.

Rep circles gangs right now be like:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2021)

Sloan said:


> It just allowed me to rep you as well, even tho I didn't rep 6 other people.
> 
> Rep circles gangs right now be like:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

Happy end indeed.

Let's take over those billion point reps, we can do it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Someone rep me lol


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

I got notifed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 22, 2021)

God Of Shinobi said:


> I got notifed.


Works for some and for others it doesn't is the current state.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Feb 22, 2021)

78 pages of Issues with the new Upgrade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey, can someone test my rep too? I too wish to see if my notifications work.

Yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Santí said:


> Hey, can someone test my rep too? I too wish to see if my notifications work.
> 
> Yeah.


Done.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah getting let know i can see rep from you @Santí. @Mbxx we just need to fix the way rep works and allowing us to view rep we got.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> Hey, can someone test my rep too? I too wish to see if my notifications work.
> 
> Yeah.





God Of Shinobi said:


> Yeah getting let know i can see rep from you @Santí. @Mbxx we just need to fix the way rep works and allowing us to view rep we got.


Testing. Both of you should have gotten a message in a rep from me. 

Personally, I am not seeing a message back because I turned notifications off, so yea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 23, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Testing. Both of you should have gotten a message in a rep from me.
> 
> Personally, I am not seeing a message back because I turned notifications off, so yea


When’d you turn it off.  I repped you like an hour ago.  Mis read your first post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 23, 2021)

79 pages   

The forum is alright the way it is though, don't worry guys. The owner knows what he is doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2021)

is there a way to see the "history" of conversation between me & X memeber? 

like the entire convo gets displayed? 
it was there in the old version (the one before the previous one )


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> is there a way to see the "history" of conversation between me & X memeber?
> 
> like the entire convo gets displayed?
> it was there in the old version (the one before the previous one )



No idea but iam sure the owner is already working hard to expose your last piece of privacy here, so that feature will arrive in due time and you'll probably have to donate to use it.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> is there a way to see the "history" of conversation between me & X memeber?
> 
> like the entire convo gets displayed?
> it was there in the old version (the one before the previous one )


Are you speaking about PMs or VMs? PMs, now conversations, should show the entire conversation history if the PM was made after the first Xenforo migration.

vBulletin PMs will be seperated per individual reply.

If you're talking about VMs, now profile comments, the profile-to-profile conversation page no longer exists, as profile page comments are all made within the same profile post.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> If you're talking about VMs, now profile comments, the profile-to-profile conversation page no longer exists, as profile page comments are all made within the same profile post.


Yes, those ones...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I am not a lawyer


*Never said you were

But you fail to explain how anything on the forum has to do with that thing*


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2021)

Does anyone else other than me want to get rid of rep yet? How's the climate looking for that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> Does anyone else other than me want to get rid of rep yet? How's the climate looking for that?


It's pretty much just you and Mbxx.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 23, 2021)

Fix rep i.e make it the way it was before the update or take it and burn everything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> Does anyone else other than me want to get rid of rep yet? How's the climate looking for that?


What would this forum even be if rep were to suddenly disappear? 

But then, accounts would still have ratings to go by when it comes to determining whether someone is unknown or well-known here in the community  ...

I'll miss Gin's spiral rep and the icons that you get when you reach a rep in the range of tens of millions though. 

At least you could use those rep powers to flaunt your e-pen or dish out/give generously to ppl your massive rep powers with casual ease.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the rep system should stay though since getting rid of something that big might cause a huge influx of posters protesting so that they can have their hard-earned e-pen points back.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> What would this forum even be if rep were to suddenly disappear?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't care if Rep gets removed myself but since it's something most of the Forum would like back it shouldn't be removed imo.

@Santí 

You could just remove the Negative Repping option and that should be fine?  

Remove negative ratins too 2 tho if rep gets removed.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> I think the rep system should stay though since getting rid of something that big might cause a huge influx of posters protesting so that they can have their hard-earned e-pen points back.


Those who have enough e-pen points worth mentioning without being collectively laughed at out of this thread (AKA slightly over a dozen of the 200+ members who posted in this thread) aren't going to make all too much noise and generally don't give a shit about rep. Trust me on this one.



Sloan said:


> @Santí
> 
> You could just remove the Negative Repping option and that should be fine?
> 
> Remove negative ratins too 2 tho if rep gets removed.


As I mentioned in the  thread, the plug-in for rep doesn't support half a rep system. No one's written half a rep system.

There also is no reason for _half _a system when there is already fully functional, native system to the software which serves the *same intended purpose* as the reputation system, with half of the toxicity, half of the necessary moderation/regulation, and none of the technical nightmare we're experiencing now.

I'm not going to be shy about this one particular subject: Fuck what "most people" would like back when "most people" know nothing about the subject-matter. I'm trying to be as logical as I can about this from a perspective of a member who has: fucked around with a lot of the historical big rep circles on this forum, spent the majority of the last decade in the top 1% to 0.1% of this forum's caustic rep power hierarchy, someone who was historically known to have thrown around his neg power like public schools giving out condoms in a sex-ed class, and then ultimately someone who had to moderate rep from the staff side.

You can poll every staff member on this forum. I can promise you, I'm the most passionate on this subject but literally everybody on the staff who has ever had to moderate reputation across this entire god damn forum will feel extremely negatively about it. It was collectively decided not to moderate rep inflation and whoring roughly 3 years ago, and these grievances stretch back the decade across several generations of moderators.

So tell me, with all of this in mind, give me one good reason to keep the reputation system other than sheer demagoguery.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sloan (Feb 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> There also is no reason for _half _a system when there is already fully functional, native system to the software which serves the *same intended purpose* as the reputation system, with half of the toxicity, half of the necessary moderation/regulation, and none of the technical nightmare we're experiencing now.


What is this other native system software you’re talking about?


Santí said:


> So tell me, with all of this in mind, give me one good reason to keep the reputation system other than sheer demagoguery.


I already stated in the quote you replied to that I personally don’t care if it gets removed.  Hell I bet all my rep back in October in the chrossilium it ain’t nun to me :c

I’ve only been active on here for about 10 months, I had 300 posts March of 2020.  I don’t know about the history like that and have zero experience with rep circles.


----------



## Santí (Feb 23, 2021)

Sloan said:


> What is this other native system software you’re talking about?


The Rating system.

Basically, Reputation was our "poster rating" system when our software was in vBulletin (2004-2015[?]), when we made the shift to Xenforo 1 the new system which replaced the reputation system inherent to Xenforo is our current rating/like system, albeit a few months in we were able to find the plugin and migrate our rep over anyways. While popular with the regulars, especially us senior members, I believe this to have been a mistake in hindsight. The reputation system in Xenforo doesn't work exactly like it did in vBulletin, and in my opinion it's a less fun/inferior version which has been watered down. One of the problems being neg rep power, which was supposed to be half of reputation power, was instead 100% of rep power which made abuse more painful and harder to tell people to "just get over it". This has been fixed in Xenforo 2 it appears, but we're having other technical problems which had never existed prior instead.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sloan (Feb 23, 2021)

Santí said:


> The Rating system.
> 
> Basically, Reputation was our "poster rating" system when our software was in vBulletin (2004-2015[?]), when we made the shift to Xenforo 1 the new system which replaced the reputation system inherent to Xenforo is our current rating/like system, albeit a few months in we were able to find the plugin and migrate our rep over anyways. While popular with the regulars, especially us senior members, I believe this to have been a mistake in hindsight. The reputation system in Xenforo doesn't work exactly like it did in vBulletin, and in my opinion it's a less fun/inferior version which has been watered down. One of the problems being neg rep power, which was supposed to be half of reputation power, was instead 100% of rep power which made abuse more painful and harder to tell people to "just get over it". This has been fixed in Xenforo 2 it appears, but we're having other technical problems which had never existed prior instead.


I see. 

I think in my time here I got negged a total of 3 times only, however I know most people aren’t as patient as me etc.  I purposely(usually) try to word my posts in a neutral manner to avoid unnecesary conflict.  It works for the most part.  Got to 2 million/spiral rep pretty quick(had it around 3500 posts).


The only other Forum I browsed from 2010-2016 had nothing except likes. No Rep No dislikes no disagrees no nothing except like.  It was a very moderate Pg-13 based Forums.  You’d get infractions and bans for even making sexual innuendos/jokes.

In hindisght I think it made the jobs of the mods easier compared to what your experience was on here.  I can tell things on Nf were a lot more chaotic at it’s peak.


----------



## Gin (Feb 23, 2021)

ratings don't have an in-built messaging facility

that's by far the most appealing feature of rep by this point, the ability to send a quick private message relating to the specific post

idc by this point since mbxx' ineptitude has resulted in it being broken long enough that i've adjusted to a forum without it, but ratings aren't a direct substitute

also if the only reason for getting rid of rep is staff laziness then how about staff just taking it less seriously so it requires less moderation 

for example, i've gotten into trouble for negging an incredibly toxic member multiple times for when they've baited me, which they then complained about, and that's how it's always been, moderation of rep has always benefited the worst of the forum because they're the ones who tend to over-report and paint themselves as victims and demand the staff do something about it

but yeah, it'd probably be better if it was just scrapped at this stage because i doubt it'll ever be fixed


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

Gin said:


> also if the only reason for getting rid of rep is staff laziness then how about staff just taking it less seriously so it requires less moderation


That was done years ago when rep whoring/inflation stopped being managed, no? And this in itself is part of a balancing act where people want it to be taken "seriously but not too seriously"



Gin said:


> for example, i've gotten into trouble for negging an incredibly toxic member multiple times for when they've baited me, which they then complained about, and that's how it's always been, moderation of rep has always benefited the worst of the forum because they're the ones who tend to over-report and paint themselves as victims and demand the staff do something about it


This pretty much hits directly to why I've been leading this crusade against it, negs are probably the single most over-reported thing in my experience and the rate I rejected them iwas substantially higher than anything else I can think of and it's not really close, but someone else can genuinely have his entire forum experience ruined and driven out of the forum by neg bullying we were lax on.

Honestly, I made my peace and had my closure with the rep system after Zaru gave us the Excel Spreadsheet to upload all of our messages before the first migration. Seeing this current situation, I just want this Patchwork Zombie to be put out of its misery so I can reminisce and oldfag about how cool and fun rep used to be.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> Does anyone else other than me want to get rid of rep yet? How's the climate looking for that?



Delete the rep system yea

Ngl tho it's funny when ppl complain about getting negged, recently had someone who deleted their post just to get the points back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> deleted their post just to get the points back


That works now...?

I know for sure exploits like this didn't work on vBulletin, idk about XF 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> That works now...?
> 
> I know for sure exploits like this didn't work on vBulletin, idk about XF 1



Apparently it does, I'll just believe the post that person made rofl, seemed legit


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> As I mentioned in the  thread, the plug-in for rep doesn't support half a rep system. No one's written half a rep system.


Correction: This was the case in Xenforo 1, negs can apparently be turned off now in XF2 but at this point it doesn't matter because fixing the rep system to a viable point where it'll be relevant/balanced again is going to take months of math, assuming Mbxx stops centralizing power (there's no indication he's going to stop).

If we keep rep, it'd be easier to wipe it all and start from scratch, Rewrite the formula and the whole shingdig


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

No wait, I may have just tripped and stumbled into our solution for rep. We can god damn do it _all._

Burn the whole thing to the ground, reduce everyone to 0; then re-write a new formula based on the new rep-only ecosystem from its ashes. Everyone's happy, and we have something that works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> No wait, I may have just tripped and stumbled into our solution for rep. We can god damn do it _all._
> 
> Burn the whole thing to the ground, reduce everyone to 0; then re-write a new formula based on the new rep-only ecosystem from its ashes. Everyone's happy, and we have something that works.


You being 100% sarcastic about this, or are you really planning on suggesting this for implementation?

But...

You could make a some sort rep-exchange system where if you can trade in enough of your rep, you can have access to cool things like increased avatar sizes and stuff.

Just make the rep system so that you can only rep ppl X number of times a day, and you have to give rep to different people Y number of times before you can rep the same person.

The value for X on the lower end, while Y on the higher end so that members aren't wantonly accumulating rep from others to the point that it would be super easy to get enough rep to exchange them for various prizes.

Not to mention ppl would actually have to think and choose who to give their rep points to if you can only (let's say) rep 3-4 people per day...


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> You being 100% sarcastic about this, or are you really planning on suggesting this for implementation?


At which point in this thread did you start to receive the impression that I was screwing around about anything I was saying


----------



## Shanks (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah burn rep and everyone start from zero. GAME ON WHORES! @Mbxx  just do it. I will give you 50 cent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2021)

* FIX STUFF ALREADY*


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

>Two people have forked over twenty and five bones.

We get what we deserve.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> >Two people have forked over twenty and five bones.
> 
> We get what we deserve.


@Mbxx 

i will donate but only if you can guarantee that 1) the rep function stays 2) the message function that accompanies it is never removed (so we can not just rep any post but also leave a message for the person receiving the rep) 3) rep message privacy is not compromised

btw i still don't get rep notifications



Gin said:


> ratings don't have an in-built messaging facility
> 
> *that's by far the most appealing feature of rep by this point, the ability to send a quick private message relating to the specific post*



truth.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> >Two people have forked over twenty and five bones.
> 
> We get what we deserve.


I'm just gonna repost what I said in the comments section as a response, before Mbxx deleted it:

*Nvm No Fun Allowed*


----------



## Shrike (Feb 24, 2021)

Rep is dead so it might as well be killed off completely.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 24, 2021)

Also maybe rethink having an open comment section for your donation box, Mbxx.

Just saying.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2021)

rep should stay.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2021)

girafarig said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> i will donate but only if you can guarantee that 1) the rep function stays 2) the message function that accompanies it is never removed (so we can not just rep any post but also leave a message for the person receiving the rep) 3) rep message privacy is not compromised


Things stay as they are, yes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 24, 2021)

Can't we get like levels for users?

Say get a level formula like the rep formula and we can level up like in a RPG game.

Maybe add some perks too as we level up.

From lvl 1 to 100 or if we wanna think big we can also take the Disgaea route


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can't we get like levels for users?
> 
> Say get a level formula like the rep formula and we can level up like in a RPG game.
> 
> ...


levels can't replace the rep *message* function


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 24, 2021)

girafarig said:


> levels can't replace the rep *message* function



Hmmm there are ways around it.

Like you can give a bit of exp points?

Or maybe we don't need those idk.

Just throwing new ideas.

A level up system would be cool.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 24, 2021)

Oh we could also choose our class and as we level up the class goes up to.

Like Warrior to Paladin, Barbarian to Berserker etc

Calling dibs on Sorcerer


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmmm there are ways around it.
> 
> Like you can give a bit of exp points?
> 
> ...


NindoQuest*™*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 24, 2021)

The only message in news on top that has anything clickable is the one for the context.
There is no URL to where a user can opt in/out.
There is no URL to where user posts in case 'should' is not the case.
There is no URL to a donation box.

Do you people really have three separate news messages with plain text in each of them, or are they designed to work on a specific device with a specific browser only?


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 24, 2021)

Does anybody have a list of what is actually better than before?

Perhaps me being a Naruto forum troll has robbed me of culture and sophistication but as far as I can tell everything is universally worse...?

So what exactly was "upgraded"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2021)

Santí said:


> Does anyone else other than me want to get rid of rep yet? How's the climate looking for that?


Breaking too much forum lore by doing that.
Either way, this "upgrade" can go to hell. I'll be fine with rep getting deleted so long as mbxx also gets deleted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 24, 2021)

What exactly is this opt in avatar gif stuff? False advertising? 
I tried uploading a gif as my avatar but it wasn't moving so I reverted back?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2021)

He's asking for more money


----------



## Santí (Feb 24, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> Breaking too much forum lore by doing that.
> Either way, this "upgrade" can go to hell. I'll be fine with rep getting deleted so long as mbxx also gets deleted.


Yeah, Yeah. I'm already changing my position in light of the knowledge negs can be removed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 24, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> What exactly is this opt in avatar gif stuff? False advertising?
> I tried uploading a gif as my avatar but it wasn't moving so I reverted back?


Go to preferences 


> I am top tier
> 
> yes
> I want XXL sized avatars, I want all that flashy stuff nobody needs.


Mbxx placed this opt in and apparently it’s only available in the NF light skin so far. 
I wear dark skin so nothing is moving for me but it worked for those who are wearing the light skin.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2021)

> I want all that flashy stuff nobody needs.



which uncultured dimwit has labeled something as essential as functioning avatar's on a forum in the year 2021 to be "flashy stuff nobody needs"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 24, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Go to preferences
> 
> Mbxx placed this opt in and apparently it’s only available in the NF light skin so far.
> I wear dark skin so nothing is moving for me but it worked for those who are wearing the light skin.


Thanks for the info. I'm dark skinned too, so I'll just keep chilling until it worksI guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Okay, we're all fucked.


Just as planned.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 24, 2021)

Fix it damnit bobby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Things stay as they are, yes.


Fyi, things staying as they are means rep privacy continues to be compromised, which it is.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> Fyi, things staying as they are means rep privacy continues to be compromised, which it is.


Holy shit you got 34 million rep!


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> Holy shit you got 34 million rep!


34m was a lot of rep five years ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> Fyi, things staying as they are means rep privacy continues to be compromised, which it is.


how is it currently compromised?


----------



## Sloan (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> how is it currently compromised?


I can see your Rep amount by hovering over your Avatar.  You couldn't do that before the upgrade.

Edit: 

Well you could but you could "Hide rep" before the upgrade and it wouldn't show anymore, that feature is bugged and doesn't work since the upgrade.

And apparently @God Of Shinobi can see other people's Rep messages some how


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> Fyi, things staying as they are means rep privacy continues to be compromised, which it is.


he doesn't even know.
ssshhhhhhhh
he think's he already cracked it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sloan said:


> I can see your Rep amount by hovering over your Avatar.  You couldn't do that before the upgrade.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Well you could but you could "Hide rep" before the upgrade and it wouldn't show anymore, that feature is bugged and doesn't work since the upgrade.


i've been able see people's rep amount by hovering over their avy for months (not that i care). and i could always see their rep amount on their profile. the rep numbers i mean.

but rep numbers=/=rep messages.

i'm concerned with the rep MESSAGE privacy being compromised. not whether or not people can see those numbers.

tbf santi said 'rep privacy'. not 'rep message privacy'



> And apparently @God Of Shinobi can see other people's Rep messages some how


i need proof of that to believe that.


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> tbf santi said 'rep privacy'. not 'rep message privacy'


It's all inclusive. All of it is compromised. Your messages are as well unless you close your profile off to everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> It's all inclusive. All of it is compromised. Your messages are as well unless you close your profile off to everyone.


well, my profile is not closed off to everyone so the messages must be compromised (according to you). who can read them?


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> well, my profile is not closed off to everyone so the messages must be compromised (according to you). who can read them?


Anyone who has access to your profile, depending on which profile setting you selected.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> Anyone who has access to your profile, depending on which profile setting you selected.


so why can't i myself read the rep messages?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

@Sloan you can see my profile, i think. tell me if you can find/read the rep messages there.


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> so why can't i myself read the rep messages?


Because we closed it off again after Rion went around reading people's rep (yes, this happened).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sloan (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> @Sloan you can see my profile, i think. tell me if you can find/read the rep messages there.


Can't see your rep messages, or anyone else's.  

Can't even see the rep messages I've gotten myself from people who have repped me and left a message.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

Santí said:


> Because we closed it off again after Rion went around reading people's rep (yes, this happened).


so you're referring to the loophole i personally notified mbxx of back in november.

ok. then the statement about 'anyone' being able to read my rep messages RIGHT NOW was false.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> who can read them?



I can read them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> I can read them


ok. how? would you care to provide us with a screenshot?


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> so you're referring to the loophole i personally notified mbxx of back in november.
> 
> ok. then the statement about 'anyone' being able to read my rep messages RIGHT NOW was false.


No member should be able to read _any_ message right now if I'm not mistaken. Not even their own.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> who can read them?





Santí said:


> Anyone who has access to your profile, depending on which profile setting you selected.





Santí said:


> No member should be able to read _any_ message right now if I'm not mistaken. Not even their own.


thanks for wasting my time

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Santí (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> thanks for wasting my time


How the hell is it wasting your time? You asked me details about how the system was compromised, I explained how it is, and explained what was done on our end to keep any more people's messages from being read.

The system is still inherently compromised, because we had to literally shut off a key feature: the ability to read your rep comments on a page, in order to keep people's privacy.

The system doesn't become uncompromised until the above problem is solved. This is not a difficult concept.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2021)

My suggestion is someone go into the backup that is coding knowledgeable and find the code that made it private, copy and paste said code and shouldn't you be able to paste said code into xenoforo 2 software to replicate the privacy aspect of it?

@Santí and @Mbxx.

Who was the guy on this topic who said he was knowledgeable about the code?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2021)

And yes, I didn't take screenshots of people's rep left for them because I think that would have been unfair to them considering it was basically said with the notion of privacy. So I still wanted to respect said privacy. But,  yes I am telling the truth and @Santí knows me well enough to know I am brutally honest. So, it is indeed truthfully compromised.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2021)

But did we have to turn off the option of being able to leave rep as well? can't we retoggle that?


----------



## Soldierofficial (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> ok. how? would you care to provide us with a screenshot?



You have your profile in private now, I can't see anything about you that way.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> _I am legit laughing at the hypocrisy people spread about me in other people's reps. _
> 
> ...is what you say about something you read back in november. ok.
> 
> as a result, other posters start unwittingly spreading misinformation. awesome.



dude, shutup.

There is no misinformation. Oh, is it misinformation because despite people asking me *how* to do it and I didn't share it must mean I'm lying? I did a responsible thing by not telling anyone how and just more or less letting the known issue out to staff. I actually saved the staff possible SRC threads and a whole bunch of drama by not telling people how.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 25, 2021)

girafarig said:


> _I am legit laughing at the hypocrisy people spread about me in other people's reps. _
> 
> ...is what you say about something you read back in november. ok.
> 
> as a result, other posters start unwittingly spreading misinformation. awesome.


For a certain period of time some members had access again to read reps of others.
This was corrected again as soon as possible and notified.

atm i think, since there are features that only Mbxx has access to such as plugins, that no one can access their own and others' messages again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 25, 2021)

No, you can not. I tried the method I had. it doesn't work.

Also, is it also possible we transfer our old layouts into the new software for access? I want the akatsuki one back.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 25, 2021)

To be honest, all I'm even using rep for right now is to shitpost youtube vid links. lol

Like Santi's got the right idea in destroying it.

All this is is just boredom alleviation at this point.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 25, 2021)

So wait....on top of literally everything else that got worse, we can toss privacy in there as well?

looooooooool

What was the purpose of the upgrade again?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 26, 2021)

Who cares about privacy


----------



## JFF (Feb 26, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> So wait....on top of literally everything else that got worse, we can toss privacy in there as well?
> 
> looooooooool
> 
> What was the purpose of the upgrade again?


Nothing got "worse". That is nonsense. It got better

Reactions: Disagree 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who cares about privacy


Yeah, it's funny considering real OG rep had no way for people to tell who left the message given to them.

And yet we got used to that change too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2021)

Santí said:


> >Two people have forked over twenty and five bones.
> 
> We get what we deserve.


Also, since we're calling out mathematically, someone donated $50.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Who cares about privacy


A lot of messages were sent with the understanding that they were private, there's plenty of things people won't want dug up by someone else after years.


----------



## Santí (Feb 26, 2021)

Like, if you dig far enough in my rep you might unironically find pictures of members and other privately shared things.

Basically, privacy is only a concern because of existing private rep history. If we started from scratch with the knowledge that rep isn't private, that's not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 26, 2021)

Santí said:


> A lot of messages were sent with the understanding that they were private, there's plenty of things people won't want dug up by someone else after years.



Kinda wild if ppl would actually bother doing that lmao



Santí said:


> Like, if you dig far enough in my rep you might unironically find pictures of members and other privately shared things.
> 
> Basically, privacy is only a concern because of existing private rep history. If we started from scratch with the knowledge that rep isn't private, that's not a problem.



Starting from scratch could be a solution then yea


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Nothing got "worse". That is nonsense. It got better


What exactly is better?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kinda wild if ppl would actually bother doing that lmao


I'm afraid of my own post history going far back enough on my own time.


----------



## Kinjin (Feb 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Nothing got "worse". That is nonsense. It got better


The community clearly disagrees with you otherwise this thread wouldn't be as active as it is 4 months after the update.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Nothing got "worse". That is nonsense. It got better



*Still haven't fixed the compression on avatars so they can look good and not blurry/smudged/pixelated *


----------



## David (Feb 26, 2021)

why would anyone donate when previous funds largely bought a downgrade


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2021)

So reps are basically public?
What about all the porn and long cat?
Also the gore reps and shock porn?
It's all public if anyone so wants it to be?
Dude says it's working so it's an intended consequence.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 26, 2021)

Are gif avys finally back and working? If so what's the sizes we can use?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 27, 2021)

Is the standard avatar size still 174x250 considering the new upgrade?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 27, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> What exactly is better?


allegedly, security. 
Altho I don't remember we had a problem with that before regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

